# Better the devil than goob...



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, well, decided to try my hand at another journal. The last one only lasted a month, such is my dedication to the written chronicals of goob.

This time it's push, pull & legs. Split over 3 days a week. But because it's me, I'm going to through in other bits and pieces, probably. Some of these blatantly stolen from the journals of Fufu, Doms and Sean and others.
These 'extras' are going to make it hell:-

_'Better the devil than goob'_

Feel free to drop in & chuck in any comments, good, bad, indifferent or just plain insulting. Variety being the spice of life.

Supps: Multi - Vit.


19/03

Push:

DB Flat Bench
40 @ 10
65 @ 8
70 @ 8
70 @ 8

CGBP
100 @ 6
100 @ 6
100 @ 6
100 @ 4

Dips
BW x 8 (x4 sets)

Millitary Press
(standing)
90 @ 6
90 @ 6
80 @ 6
Seated
90 @ 6

Lateral Raises
20 @ 5 (Hold for 3 secs at top of list)
20 @ 5
20 @ 5
20 @ 5

Cable Tricep pushdowns
60 @ 5
60 @ 5
60 @ 5

Oblique bends
50 (lbs) x 60

Workout about as much use as a chocolate fireguard. Did not have the energy, and still injured so went lighter than I could have done. Fine, I'll count it as my 'rep' day. Damn It!
Not starting the 'extras' until over injury.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Well looky who we got here, goob decided to start a journal!

Workout looks good. You have a solid strength base going on.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well looky who we got here, goob decided to start a journal!
> 
> Workout looks good. You have a solid strength base going on.


 
Thanks fufu. I figured after whoring up others journals like yours, that I better give others a chance.

Still, A long way to go.......


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

The whores will be on their way...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> The whores will be on their way...


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


 
Where do you get your avatars from???

I reckon you must have an 'illegal' backyard feline MMA ninja school, training them to be your private army of feline assasins.


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

Pull - ups
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Deadlifts
100 @ 8
160 @ 5
170 @ 5
170 @ 4

Pull overs
60 @ 8
90 @ 7
90 @ 6
90 @ 6

T - Bar Rows
120 @ 8
120 @ 8
130 @ 8 (Cheat PR - 1st time doing these, so guess it counts )

Bent over rows
90 @ 8
100 @ 6
100 @ 6

Barbell Shrugs
150 x 12 
150 x 4 (Grip failed, bar dropped.  Fuck it.  Moving on...)

Preachers
50 @ 6
50 @ 6

Seated Rows
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
130 @ 5

Not too shabby. Felt like I did'nt have the energy at the start, and it would be a crap workout, but once I got going, it went alright.  First time trying Barbell shrugs and T-Bar Rows.  Pissed that my grip failed on such a fucking light weight on the shrugs.  
Came out of gym to face a 40 minute walk home.  And then it started raining.  Damn You, Damn YOU!


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn, 40 minute walk to and back from the gym? Do you have to do that all the time.

Good job on the workout + PR's. Maybe you should implement some grip work?


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Damn, 40 minute walk to and back from the gym? Do you have to do that all the time.
> 
> Good job on the workout + PR's. Maybe you should implement some grip work?


 
TY !

Most of the time.  Sucks, but i'm used to it.  Saves doing cardio that I can't do just now anyway, cos of fucked leg.

Don't even know where to start on grip work??? I'll have to look into that.
It was worse because I could of added a lot more weight if I could hold it! YAAAAARRRRRR!


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Static holds with dumb bells is a great way to start. Simple and it works. Just grab onto a a heavy pair of dumb bells(heavy enough so you can hold for about 45 seconds with one set to failure. Then try to do two sets for 30 seconds each. Work your way up!


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Static holds with dumb bells is a great way to start. Simple and it works. Just grab onto a a heavy pair of dumb bells(heavy enough so you can hold for about 45 seconds with one set to failure. Then try to do two sets for 30 seconds each. Work your way up!


 
Excellent!  That'll be the last set each day.  Thanks Fu.

On a completly different note, I'm going to start incorporating a 'song of the week' into this journal.  'goob beats'.  Going to have a hunt.....


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

'goob beats': This weeks song.

 The Zutons - Hello Conscience.





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

lawl, that is funny, I was just going to search for a song to post in here.


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, that is funny, I was just going to search for a song to post in here.


 
Well, you know what they say...

Great minds think alike.......


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Yo goob, you play/write music right?

What instruments do you have?


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yo goob, you play/write music right?
> 
> What instruments do you have?


 
Bass, Guitar- Electric & Accoustic, Piano, Synthesizer.

A few, I guess. Bass is just a cheap job, I'm a guitarist by nature, so can play bass, but not at the same level.  Some slap bass, but not very well, left hand finger- work is pretty good.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

goob said:


> TY !
> 
> Most of the time.  Sucks, but i'm used to it.  Saves doing cardio that I can't do just now anyway, cos of fucked leg.
> 
> ...



Yikes, grip failing on 150lbs isnt good.  

fufu's static hold idea is a good start.  It can be done with barbells too...which is what you failed on right?

I see you can do BW pullups...then you can try towel pull ups.

Gorilla Hangs.  2 arms or 1 arm.

Pinch Grips.  Basically pick up a plate and hold it with your fingers (if theres a handle, dont use it.  Use the "lip" of the plate)  When you get better, take away some fingers.

Farmers Walks.  basically the same as fufu's suggestion.


Id do grip work on a day off or at the end of a workout.  Never before one, unless youre going to use straps.  Even still, Id say no.


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yikes, grip failing on 150lbs isnt good.
> 
> fufu's static hold idea is a good start. It can be done with barbells too...which is what you failed on right?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Akira, thanks for the ideas.

I think a lot of it was down to my hands slipping off the bar, some of it that, and some of it grip strength.
Going to incorporate Static holds and Farmers walks etc.. to improve grip anyway.  Even if it did happen to be slippy hands , it can't hurt, right?
May get some gloves too.

Gorilla hangs...good idea.  

Are these the towel pull ups, you speak about?

i.e, hanging a towel over the top of the pull up station, grabbing the ends and pulling up on them?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah those are they.

The boy looks like hes using 2 towels for each arm.  I use one and I have to pull up perpendicular from the pull up bar.  Its no biggie.

So youre thinking it may also be due to sweaty hands?


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah those are they.
> 
> The boy looks like hes using 2 towels for each arm. I use one and I have to pull up perpendicular from the pull up bar. Its no biggie.
> 
> So youre thinking it may also be due to sweaty hands?


 
Reckon some of it was down to that.  I was deadlifting 170 before that, and did not come close to dropping the bar once.
But I think grip work seems like a good idea, it won't do any harm anyway.

Might give those towel pull ups a go.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

Another note: Damn Hips feel fucked this morning.  Like I've pinched nerves in them.  Can only summice that this was from the deadlifts.  I've just started doing them in sumo style, still finding form, and this must be the problem.  Not good, pain shoots down my legs at times. Ah well, live and learn.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

How often do you stretch?


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

Just before workouts, although not a very thorough stretch in the slightest. Just enough to ease 'dem bones', then its straight in.
I always figured that doing a few light reps first would warm me up fine.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had bad pain in my right glute/hip for about 5 weeks I think. Several months before that I had pain as well, but not as bad. I started static/dynamic stretching and foam rolling a few days ago about an hour each session, pain has been greatly decreased.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

Intresting.  I'll have to search into dynamic stretching. I'm sure Cowpimp's got a sticky on it, but me being me, has never read it.

I've heard folks speak about foam rollers, but I have'nt a scooby what it is. 

Is it sharp pain that comes and goes, ok when walking and sitting in some positions, but sharp pains that shoot down your glutes and thighs when you move in certain ways?  Certainly not DOMS, or at least the wierdest DOMS, i've had.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi goob. Just wishing you well on the journal. I also stretch everyday and before I lift. Also, I spend a lot more time doing my dynamic warmup because when I don't it always seems like I end up pulling something. Loose as Andrew- that's my new motto. 

Here is someone using a foam roller. The round ones come in short and long sizes, different densities, some also have covers on them. The best ones are a pvc type and have foam wrapped around them- which means they won't bend out of shape. I have a basic 36" white one- it's my second one. Next time I will pay the money and purchase the PVC type.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Bakerboy  , I've never been the most flexible of people, although, I've usually got round this with my ability to take a lot of punishment and idiotically dogged determination to carry on even with injury.  

It sounds like this wierd hip pain could have been avoided with some decent stretching.  Going to look into foam rollers too.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

"Loose as Andrew"


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Foam rollers are the shit!!!! I enjoy them in a sick and twisted way.


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Foam rollers are the shit!!!! I enjoy them in a sick and twisted way.


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Squats (std. stance)
80 x 10
120 x 8
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Bulgarians
30 lb db's (held by sides)
30 x 8
30 x 8 
30 x 8
30 x 8

Leg Ext.
100 x 10
130 x 8
140 x 7
140 x 7

Leg Press 
550 x 8
550 x 8
550 x 8

One armed DB rows
80 x 8 (x3)

Woke up with hip feeling ok, so figured I'd hit the gym.
Knee & thigh not fully recovered yet, so went lighter than could have on squats, and relatively sailed through these. Then I thought i'd try Bulgarians.....................(I mean, what harm could it do??? I thought, feeling like a Christian in the colleseum, thinking of petting that cute Lion...)
_Holy-motherfucking-bastard-spawn-of-beezlebub-evil-creature-of-hell!!!!!!!!!!!! _These were damn hard. DAMN hard. Holy fuck, i've still not recovered hours later. Almost damn well finished me. At the time, almost finished the workout. 
Soldiered on, but it took a lot of effort. Was going to finish on some Dragon flags (as an extra), but hips were starting to play up, not to mention knees, (+ after the Bulgarians.....I was almost fading out of exsistance) ) and did'nt think it a good idea.

Edit: grip work, right out the window, tank was completly dry.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

The Bulgarians..what do you mean by "held by sides?"  They are damn hard.  I found that my non-working leg, ankle, would press against the cushion of the bench and divert my attention off the working leg.  

What are dragon flags?


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Bulgarians are super tough! How do you like em?


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The Bulgarians..what do you mean by "held by sides?" They are damn hard. I found that my non-working leg, ankle, would press against the cushion of the bench and divert my attention off the working leg.
> 
> What are dragon flags?


 
Just held the weights, to the side of me. Like the girl below is, but with the DB's in each hand, rather than a barbell over the shoulder.
I found, balancing the front leg, was rather problematic. Did'nt fall over though. Could hardly walk afterwards.










Dragon Flags: 










But you can do them holding onto a abdominal bench, instead of the DB's.
You use your abs to haul your legs up. Really tough abs exersice. Look a bit of a tool doing them mind.....

Even Better:Video  of dragon flags


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bulgarians are super tough! How do you like em?


 
Probably the toughest exersice I've done in the gym.  After the first four in the first set, I thought: "Hello? What's everyone complaining about?"

Damn, I regretted that thought.  By the time I'd finished the first set, I was sweating buckets.  So I guess you could say....

I fucking love them!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

They are mean! They kick my ass. Those and split squats are HELL!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> They are mean! They kick my ass. Those and split squats are HELL!!!


 
You've got to love that feeling, that you know you've kicked your own ass.  Totally destroyed.  Most satisfying, in a perverse way!

Although not really true, psycholgically for me: Pain = Gain.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Bulgarian squats are the hardest thing to do for me, you should be very very sore tommarow. GOod job.


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Bulgarian squats are the hardest thing to do for me, you should be very very sore tommarow. GOod job.


 
Damn right.  My ass is the worst believe it or not.  Feels like a horny , viagra fuelled Bigdyl broke in to my apartment last night and pounded or smacked my ass while i was sleeping. 

How do you do them Fu?  Where do you hold the weight? Barbell or Dumbell?


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

I use dumb bells and just have them dangle from my arms, I don't really think about where I put them.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

I think bulgarians are easiest used with DB's. I like doing the old split squats with a BB though.


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2007)

I think that i'll be doing bulgarians every leg day, using that DB's by side method.

On another note, whoring hip pain as returned, with not quite the vengence of last time, but still enough to annoy me.

That rap-cat video bigdyl posted cracks me up.  Too funny. Going to save a link to that for whenever i need cheering up.  (....and the drugs don't work  )


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2007)

Bench
120 @ 8
125 @ 6
125 @ 6
125 @ 6

CGBP
80 @ 8
90 @ 6 
90 @ 6

Millitary Press
70 @ 6
70 @ 6
80 @ 4
Arnold DB press
35's @ 8
35's @ 8
40's @ 8
DB Press
40's @ 5
40's @ 5

Dips
BW x 10 (4 Sets - Leaning forward to hit chest)

(Extra)
Lat pulldown (Close Grip)
130 @ 6
160 @ 6
160 @ 6
160 @ 6

Lateral Raises
20 @ 5 (Hold for 4 secs at top of lift)
20 @ 5
20 @ 5


(Extra)
Cable Tricep Extensions
40 @ 6
45 @ 6
45 @ 6

Worst workout ever.  Weights pityfully puny.  Almost gave up after bench cos I knew it was going to be a really bad workout.  That is the worst I have ever performed at the gym, even when I had absolutely no idea what I was doing, I had far superior workouts.  No energy, completley drained before I even started.
Even the one good lift - the Lat pulldowns, I've lifted 30-40 lb's heavier, and more sets.
The reason for this useless performance is that I have had a manic schedule at work, and have only had 3 hours sleep since Saurday night. (No lie).  Should have skipped it.
FUCK!


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

DAmn three hours of sleep? I usually don't train if I get that little sleep, damn.+-


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> DAmn three hours of sleep? I usually don't train if I get that little sleep, damn.+-


 
3 hours......in approx. a total of 55 hours since I last had some decent shut-eye.  Should have skipped it.  I get pissed if i miss a session, so I went anyway. I have to do this occasionally, but have had some amazing training sessions in the past, despite having as almost no sleep over 3-4 day periods.

It becomes very surreal at times, seeing things that were not there out of the corner of my eye, and forgetting what I am meant to be doing next.  Very wierd, like being stoned. 

Doubt I did myself much good.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

lawl, well you did it so you can take it easy now.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the review!  I was looking at my old threads (trying to find my first post here at IM) and I found a thread where I posted a pathetic push day.

Those numbers are kinda low.  Then again, whats your max bench?  

Operating on 3 hours of sleep would be enough reason for a shitty workout to me.  I wouldnt had gone.  I was wondering about not going to the gym sometimes...

Supposedly, you should take some time off every so often, but when gym rats do, they feel...edgy.  Like, youve 'forgotten something.'  Even though you should take time off, working out reduces stress, right?  So maybe one can be addicted to that endorphin rush that releases relaxing hormones?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 27, 2007)

I love how people think a low max bench means you are going to do less in a fight.


Most people I roll with can't bench 185, yet would own any 405 bencher.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha... cheers guys.

Fufu: I work in media tech. Telecoms. 

Akira: Thanks man. Max bench is around 150lb's. Not very impressive, but I don't really eat enough to improve it, and would like to cut slightly before summer, so it does'nt look like I will soon! Endorphins rock. Should of given it a miss.

Bigdyl: Technique is more important than stregnth/ muscle in fighting. Especially in martial arts designed to use opponents weight against them. Kung-fu, Aikido etc
Plus more muscle = less speed.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I love the review! *I was looking at my old threads (trying to find my first post here at IM) and I found a thread where I posted a pathetic push day.*
> 
> Those numbers are kinda low. Then again, whats your max bench?
> 
> ...


 
Haha, what's the link to this thread?  It would be funny to compare it to my smurf-strength pussy workout from the other day.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

Intermission:





YouTube Video










Awesome song.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

After " The worst workout ever *©*", I decided to follow it up with some work today.

Bench Dips
(BW) x 20
(BW) x 20
(BW) x 20
(BW) x 20

Leg Raising Push-ups (Alternate legs between each rep)
(BW) x 20
(BW) x 20

Squat Press
25lb's x 10
25'lb's x 10
25 lb's x 10
25 lb's x 10

Dragon Flags (Using AB Bench)
10
10
10

Russian Twists
15lb db x 15
15lb db x 15

Workout from home. Kind of made up for the utter pointlessness and sense of despair from the yesterday's _'weak ass skinny heroin addict stlye workout"_.  
 Figured 1 crap workout + 1 ok workout = one not-too-bad workout.
Tried to confine most movements to 'push', to continue for the push workout yesterday.  First time trying a predominatly bodyweight workout, and was not that bad.

Fuck it, i've now had 6 hours sleep since Saturday night. Got vacation time off for 4 days now though.  Going nowhere though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Go to your bed for vaca. 

Dips look good.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Go to your bed for vaca.
> 
> Dips look good.


 

Oh yes indeed.  I'm going to sleep like a coma patient.  Sweet oblivion awaits.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

YouTube Video











I figure you might dig this, just found it randomly on youtube, never heard of this guy or song, but I like it alot.

Deep Purple-ish.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2007)

Deadlifts
Bar x 10 
170 x 6
170 x 6
175 x 5
175 x 5

Bent over rows BB
100 x 6
100 x 6

T-Bar rows
135 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

Seated rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Pull ups
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Straight arm DB pullovers
80 lb's x 6
80 lb's x 6
80 lb's x 6

Oblique bends
60 lb's x 40
60 lb's x 40

Extra (...Yet unavoidable)
6 mile walk (To gym....and back, 3 each way)

OK workout.  40 min walk to gym kind of drained energy reserves off the top.  The 40 minute walk back home after was worse.  Not only that, I did'nt have any food to replenish myself after the workout, had to wait to get back home.  
Liking the T-Bar rows.  Back was given a kicking during this workout.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cool song.  I have heard it before, but did'nt know who did it.  Pretty good, was definately like Deep Purple-ish, like you said.
Dug the epic solo in the middle, that boy can play. Has a similar style of guitar to my electric, with the double locking floyd rose tremelo and shark fin inlays.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Deadlifts
> Bar x 10
> 170 x 6
> 170 x 6
> ...




Looks like a very solid workout, better than you last couple!


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Cool song.  I have heard it before, but did'nt know who did it.  Pretty good, was definately like Deep Purple-ish, like you said.
> Dug the epic solo in the middle, that boy can play. Has a similar style of guitar to my electric, with the double locking floyd rose tremelo and shark fin inlays.



What kind of guitar do you have? Mind posting your set up specs?


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> What kind of guitar do you have? Mind posting your set up specs?


 
Aria Pro II Excel series. Not entirely sure of it's year of manifacture. Got it 2nd hand years ago for around $450 - $500. It's one of the older exspensive models, as I know after this they downgraded them and made them more for a budget type market. Its hard to come across the price when new, but I've seen reviews where people are quoting between $900 - $2500. It's a great guitar, albiet on the heavy side. Wide fret board, floyd rose tremelo, fine tuning heads (can be tuned at both ends), 22 frets, double locks, HSS config, 5 way split selection. Ebony/ Maple fingerboard.

Almost Identical design to this:







			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Looks like a very solid workout, better than you last couple!


 
TY!. Sure felt a lot more satisfying.  Could have done without the massive walk, but it all counts.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Aria Pro II Excel series. Not entirely sure of it's year of manifacture. Got it 2nd hand years ago for around $450 - $500. It's one of the older exspensive models, as I know after this they downgraded them and made them more for a budget type market. Its hard to come across the price when new, but I've seen reviews where people are quoting between $900 - $2500. It's a great guitar, albiet on the heavy side. Wide fret board, floyd rose tremelo, fine tuning heads (can be tuned at both ends), 22 frets, double locks, HSS config, 5 way split selection. Ebony/ Maple fingerboard.
> 
> Almost Identical design to this:
> 
> ...




Very nice. I like the fat bodied guitars. I like something to hold onto, like my women.  But seriously, I've played a strat, too small for my liking.

 Do you have anything of yours hosted online to listen to?


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Very nice. I like the fat bodied guitars. I like something to hold onto, like my women.  But seriously, I've played a strat, too small for my liking.
> 
> Do you have anything of yours hosted online to listen to?


 
Not yet.  I will at some point get round to putting something up, but so many things to do at the moment!

What sort of bass do you have?


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll post about it later, strapped for time, g2g to class.


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, here it is.






My parents bought it for me for my birthday, to my surprise. I jokingly mentioned it when they asked me what I wanted. Then they started researching basses...and I was like, "lawl, if you are serious I already know what I want." I still wasn't sure if they were serious, but I pointed out which one I wanted and they bought it. 

So yeah, I'm pysched. Musicman stingray 4-string with rosewood fret board.  Non of that S.U.B. or lesser model bullshit, the real thing. I have yet to play it though, just came in to my parents house the other day, I'm gonna play it this weekend hopefully.

it can be seen....here!! not the same color obviously.


----------



## goob (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice Fufu. Musicman and all, that's a REAL bass! Top quality, - used by THE master himself.
Bet it sounds amazing, very sylish too. What's the 4 knobs for?
One must be volume, I guess the other 3 must be Low, Mid , High Tone/EQ? - if so, that kicks ass, evenmore so....
That's a kick ass present to get for your birthday. Do you play in a band?


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, I can't wait to play it.

I don't play in band, I have, but it wasn't much anything serious. I'd like to but I have yet to find someone with my taste of music. 

This is my current bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite a rip off eh? That is how it is advertised too, lawl.


----------



## goob (Mar 30, 2007)

Who makes your current bass? I doubt it will be any match soundwise on the Stingray: they retail at $1000+.
You get a top quality sounding instrument for that sort of money.

As a RHCP fan, it sounds like you made the right choice, this is a bit of what wikipedia had to say:

Stingrays are generally known for 2 things - the the *punch of their sound, making it very suitable for rock/funk applications and excellent for slapping, and for being of extremely high build quality*. The 6-bolt neckplate is an example of this. The neck is also quite wide, especially compared to that of jazz bass-type models, as well as having the above mentioned truss-rod adjustment mechanism which means that players do not have to remove the neck to adjust the truss-rod.

You'll have to let us know how it sounds and plays.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Who makes your current bass? I doubt it will be any match soundwise on the Stingray: they retail at $1000+.
> You get a top quality sounding instrument for that sort of money.
> 
> As a RHCP fan, it sounds like you made the right choice, this is a bit of what wikipedia had to say:
> ...



OLP makes the bass I have now.

Nice info, I shall report back when I get my hands on it. 

The body is really deep to the strings, I know that. Great for slapping. The feel is probably similar to what I have, but I know there will be a big difference. Because the bass I have was 250, lol.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

Squats
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
180 x 4

Bulgarian's
35lb db's x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

Hise Shrugs (Thanks to DOMS for suggesdting this in his journal)
170 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10 
180 x 10

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8 
135 x 8

Leg Press (Horizontal)
550 x 8
550 x 8
550 x 10

(extra)
CG Lat pull downs
150 x 12
160 x 12

Sailed through squats despite some leg pain, then moved onto those evil bulgarian's. Holy fuck. Sweet Lord. Buckets of sweat after only one set. Started to resemble a waterfall facially. Sweet mary, mother of.....

Could hardly walk coming out of the gym. Looked drunk, moved drunk, almost FELT drunk. Owned. Bloody bulgarians. Trust the Eastern European badlands to come up with this sort of torture. 

Love 'em!


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

gewd workout, walking back after that must suck!


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> gewd workout, walking back after that must suck!


 

Hell Yeah!  Could'nt walk up the steps to my apartment, for ages.  And almost fell too.  On the plus side, leg pain sorta gone. May even risk running again soon.....

Few beers tonight first......


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Squats
> 170 x 5
> 170 x 5
> 170 x 5
> ...



Good, another user doing Hise Shrugs!  Nick+ mentioned them to me ages ago and Ive loved them since.  Good variation if your traps dont look good.  Ive placed them back into routine.

When I did Bulgarians I did it on a "Ground Based Squat" machine.  Next time I do it, it will be with DBs or a weighted straight bar.   cant wait 

I miss squats like a mofo.  I really want to do them again.  I might be able to, but who knows.  Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## goob (Mar 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good, another user doing Hise Shrugs! Nick+ mentioned them to me ages ago and Ive loved them since. Good variation if your traps dont look good. Ive placed them back into routine.
> 
> When I did Bulgarians I did it on a "Ground Based Squat" machine. Next time I do it, it will be with DBs or a weighted straight bar.  cant wait
> 
> I miss squats like a mofo. I really want to do them again. I might be able to, but who knows. Enjoy them while you can.


 
It's funny, the squats I felt fine with. (Given the proportion to you're own ability) But, take two relatively small weights and do Bulgarians with......Oh johnas of the dammed....

Hises- DOMS mentioned them in his journal. Thought I'd try them, and liked them.  Easier done them std.barbell shrugs. But I did feel the burn. Always good.

No idea what a 'ground based machine' is, but on their own, ass whippers. No other exersice has kicked me in as much.  The funny thing is, at the time, despite the the effort, it dose not feel it should feel as hard as it is, even with the low weight, it still kills....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Hise Shrugs (Thanks to DOMS for suggesdting this in his journal)
> 170 x 10
> 180 x 10
> 180 x 10
> 180 x 10



I know that everyone is different, but I'd put good money on you being where I'm at in two days.  You'll be wondering when the DOMS in traps is going end...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

I skyrocketed the Hises, but since its a small movement, I dont do much volume.

I think the most Ive held was 275lbs.

Shit, you just reminded me to look at my journal for ideas on tomorrow.  (beat my cold off already.  then I beat off)


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the fast shredding style of guitar playing, but this song is fucking cool.






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know that everyone is different, but I'd put good money on you being where I'm at in two days. You'll be wondering when the DOMS in traps is going end...


 
 Not looking forward to tomorrow.

No overly bad DOMS today, no traps pain, only very slight leg pain from those evil bulgarians.....


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'm not a fan of the fast shredding style of guitar playing, but this song is fucking cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice shredding!  Actually reminds me of a classic bit of riffing, blast from the past...





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like that did'nt work....

Try again....





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Any DOMS in the traps?


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Tune of the week:






YouTube Video










How hip hop should be done.  Also some great skating as visuals..


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a friend here at school who I've jammed with, Megadeth is his favorite band. He had me sit through a bunch of their songs, he also showed me that video.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Any DOMS in the traps?


 
Tell you the truth, not really. Little bit I suppose. 

Think next time, I'm going to go a LOT heavier on them, was kind of finding my range.  Great exersice, really liked them.  Got a bit of delayed DOMS from the Bulgarians, although not as bad as last time.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

When did goob get so popular?   


He's still a (g)noob.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have a friend here at school who I've jammed with, Megadeth is his favorite band. He had me sit through a bunch of their songs, he also showed me that video.


 
One of the first songs I learned to play, way back, when I got to a certain level.  Still damn hard.  Used to love them, not so much now.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> When did goob get so popular?
> 
> 
> He's still a (g)noob.


 
If your talking about popularity with the ladies, well, what can I say...?

Guess it must be the 12" Fingers and velvet tongue?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Could hardly walk coming out of the gym. Looked drunk, moved drunk, almost FELT drunk. Owned. Bloody bulgarians. Trust the Eastern European badlands to come up with this sort of torture. 

Love 'em!

 You and DOMS like the pain. The more it hurts the more you like.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Could hardly walk coming out of the gym. Looked drunk, moved drunk, almost FELT drunk. Owned. Bloody bulgarians. Trust the Eastern European badlands to come up with this sort of torture.
> 
> Love 'em!
> 
> You and DOMS like the pain. The more it hurts the more you like.


 
Haha, think I 've got a long way to go to get to DOMS's level of masochism!
I guess it's the psychological effect - the pain reminding you that you did your best.  Although with regards to that comment on the Bulgarian's, that was tough.  It was like both legs were made of sponge, I was swaying around like a drunk on an ether binge. 
 One legged squats are the next addition.  Perhaps on push day.  On the same day as Bulgarian's would just be silly.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

So, me likey the pain. 

Really though, I've the same opinion about sensations as I do about emotions: there are no bad ones.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

goob, did you pause for 2 seconds at the top of your Hise Shrugs?


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, After you mentioned them in your journal, I looked them up, and that's what they said to do. 
I found it strange I did'nt get DOMS too. Reckon I could of thown more weight on. Next time I will get DOMS dammit!

Intresting point about sensations/ emotions.  I suppose they are just chemical reactions telling your body information, so although some may feel bad, they are really just messages?  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, After you mentioned them in your journal, I looked them up, and that's what they said to do.
> I found it strange I did'nt get DOMS too. Reckon I could of thown more weight on. Next time I will get DOMS dammit!


 
It's quite possible that, because of genetics,  you're not going to get it.

But yeah, on my first set I used way too little weight.  I think that it's natural for a thoughtful weight trainer to shoot low and work his way up.  It's safer that way.



goob said:


> Intresting point about sensations/ emotions.  I suppose they are just chemical reactions telling your body information, so although some may feel bad, they are really just messages?  Just my 2 cents.



Emotions and sensations are like food, if you eat too much of the same thing, then it starts to taste bland.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's quite possible that, because of genetics, you're not going to get it.
> 
> But yeah, on my first set I used way too little weight. I think that it's natural for a thoughtful weight trainer to shoot low and work his way up. It's safer that way.
> .


 
I'll add around 20-40 onto it and see where that gets me.  Hopefully, not a very clean, big white building with lots of beds and knowledgable people in white coats.........


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2007)

DB Bench
70's x 5
75's x 5
75's x 5
Flat BB Bench
125 x 3
125 x 3

BB Millitary Press
90 x 4
90 x 4
DB Shoulder Press
60's x 7
60's x 7

Lat Raises
20's x 5
20's x 5
20's x 5

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

(Extra)
Hise Shrugs (paused for between 2-3 secs at top of lift)
160 x 8
200 x 12
200 x 12

Upright Rows
65 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

Average workout. Not great. Could not resist the Hise's. After the second set, I curiously lost all feeling in my shoulders. Really wierd, could move them with ease, but could'nt feel any movement. Alnost like a local anesthetic. Could have gone even heavier, but I know, this time, I WILL feel the wrath of DOMS on my traps. Best lift of the workout - the rest were not good.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

1337 dumbells.  j00 have more strength w/ dumbells than barbell... which can be a good thing.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Good stuff, you bench DB bench alot more than your barbell, eh?


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

Bigdyl said:
			
		

> 1337 dumbells. j00 have more strength w/ dumbells than barbell... which can be a good thing.


 
TY 'Dyl. 



fufu said:


> Good stuff, you bench DB bench alot more than your barbell, eh?


 
Seems so.  Have never really thought about the difference/ colleration between the two.  I'm guessing this is unusual.  

The only problem with DB's is that they are not the easiest to get from the rack and into position for flat bench.  I almost fell off the bench twice.
With that and the after-effects from Bulgarian's, Hise's etc..., people are seriously going to start thinking I workout drunk.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

goob said:


> (Extra)
> Hise Shrugs (paused for between 2-3 secs at top of lift)
> 160 x 8
> 200 x 12
> ...





It's funny that you mentioned the numbness.  I didn't give it much thought, bu the same thing happened to me.  Strange...


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's funny that you mentioned the numbness. I didn't give it much thought, bu the same thing happened to me. Strange...


 
TY. Yeah, it's a strange feeling, never had it with any other lift. 

GJ on suggesting Hise's, I'm liking them a lot. Expecting some DOMS on the traps tomorrow. If not then i'm adding an extra 20-40lb's each time til i do get some...............or colapse under the weight.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I may try Hise shrugs, I get the jist of how to do them, any pointers?


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2007)

I may do these also on my next time!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

goob said:


> GJ on suggesting Hise's, I'm liking them a lot.



Hey, I'm only doing what others have done for me. 



goob said:


> Expecting some DOMS on the traps tomorrow. If not then i'm adding an extra 20-40lb's each time til i do get some...............or colapse under the weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2007)

I Hise shrugged 245lbs yesterday and I am not sore 

About the DB to BB number coorelation, forget it.  Check out Uthinkso's thread in Training for details.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think I may try Hise shrugs, I get the jist of how to do them, any pointers?


 
I don't think there is anything I could teach you Fu-manchu. I guess, pause for 2-3 secs at top of lift, and don't worry about the loss of feeling in shoulders afterwards! Would be intrested to see how much you put up.



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> I may do these also on my next time!


 
Let us know if you et DOMS after, I've been expecting some, but somehow not yet??



			
				 DOMS said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm only doing what others have done for me.


Indeed sir, but you do have some great suggestions. Especially for another cadet of pain like me. 



			
				Akira said:
			
		

> I Hise shrugged 245lbs yesterday and I am not sore


Add more weight, come on, reckon you could with your lifts. 



			
				Akira said:
			
		

> About the DB to BB number coorelation, forget it. Check out Uthinkso's thread in Training for details.


 
Did have a look. People reckoned that if you could do 60 lb's Flat DB Bench, then you could do 200lb BB Bench. There's no fucking way I could do a 200lb BB bench lift........but can do 70lb DB Flat Bench???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Indeed sir, but you do have some great suggestions. Especially for another cadet of pain like me.



I went to an expert for my next pain-filled routine.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

Pull Ups (Medium overhand grip - more as a warm up than anything else)
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Deadlifts (Std.)

170 x 5
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4

T Bar Rows
140 x 8
145 x 5
145 x 4
Bent over Rows
100 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

DB Pull overs
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

Seated Rows
120 x 6
120 x 6

Cable Tricep Ext
60 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

Farmers Walk
60's (1 min walk)

Not too bad. Deadlifts got the sweat on, but the D-bar Row/ Bent over row combo were responsible for the teeth kicking pain part. Could do DB pull-overs until the cows came home. - An easy, but quite satisfying lift.

Also, went for 3 mile run hours later. Could not hit top speed, knee still not fully healed, so took it at an average pace. Want to do some HIIT, but it will be a while before leg allows me.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

On a side note:

I've always wanted to know the answer to this question:

What is the best amount of time Pre-workout to have food?
I usually go with a large carb packed meal- 4-6 eggs, Cup of oats and/or wholemeal pasta, Veg, sweet potatoes.  

I usually eat this 1.5 - 2 hours before.  What is the optimum time to eat a large meal before working out to get peak performance??? What d'yall do?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

Great job on the Deads!


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks kind sir's, this is for you....





YouTube Video










Lovely song, cool vid.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

The Shins, right?

I remember seeing that music video at like 3 am one time, good stuff.


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> The Shins, right?
> 
> I remember seeing that music video at like 3 am one time, good stuff.


 
Exactly. Liking their laid back sound, very melodic.


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

Squats Std.
100 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 5
180 x 5 
180 x 5

Bulgarian Squats (BL = Both Legs)
35 x 7 BL
40 x 8 BL
40 x 8 BL
40 x 8 BL

Woodchoppers (High - Low) - Bakerboy suggested these somewhere..
25 x 5 (Both Sides)
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5

(Extra)
One Armed Unsupported Rows
60 x 8 (Both Sides)
60 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

(Extra)
Leg Ext
140 x 15

Leg Press 
530 x 10
530 x 10 
530 x 10 

Oh dear lord. That was hard, closest I've come to puking in a while. Curiously, this was during the U/s One armed Rows rather than, the KGB designed Bulgarian body destroyers.

Sailed through squats, easily. Had a bit of back pain from last pull workout before I started, so was'nt too confident on squats, although I reckon I could maybe go up 20 -40 lb's. I've never tested squats properly, so it's a possiblility, legs could definately take it.

Bulgarian's were a different story though. Went the heaviest yet on these, and boy did I feel it. It's not so much the weight as the getting in position and balancing. Had to sit down for 4 minutes after these as back was shot to fuck.

Woodcutters, are a Bakerboy sugestion in DOMS journal I think. Thought I'd try them. Form was poor, hard to use just your torso to move, and grip /_\ handle was too small for two hands really. A nice change.

Felt like an Guantanamo bay prisoner after workout.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

lawl, sounds like a good hard workout, like Andrew.

rows look good!


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl,* sounds like a good hard workout, like Andrew*.
> 
> rows look good!


 
 Hahaha...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2007)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't make em like they used too.....





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

goob said:


> On a side note:
> 
> I've always wanted to know the answer to this question:
> 
> ...


 
Bump. 

Anyone????

I'm finding, 2 hours for a big, first meal of the day. Maybe eat at 10, workout at 1300.  One big meal only after getting up. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

If I can work my schedule right, that is how I do it.

One large meal, then wait 1 1/2 hours, then gym.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

That looked pretty damn tough! Good going goob.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks BB! Those woodchoppers were a fun suggestion, I'm going to work them in from time to time.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> If I can work my schedule right, that is how I do it.
> 
> One large meal, then wait 1 1/2 hours, then gym.


 
Sounds good. I'll stick to the current plan of 1.5 - 2 hours.

I have noticed a dip in performance if i go too soon (1 hour), but sometimes at 2 hours, I'm flying.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude those blugarians are freaking tough!!!! I always get pukey after those!


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude those blugarians are freaking tough!!!! I always get pukey after those!


 
Thanks DD.  Yeah, as I said I had to sit down for 4 minutes after them because my back was so stiff and sore!  Could'nt really move.

I think this, combined with my inability to walk in any sort of co-ordinated manner after leg day, is making people think I work out drunk.....


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah no kidding. The big thing about bulgarians are the stability! The 80's I was using was easy, but I am not used to 1-legged movements with the exception of lunges. But they are superior to any other squat imo. Especially for an athlete!


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

Millitary Press Standing
DB's
45's x 6
45's x 6
BB
90 x 4
90 x 4 
90 x 4 
90 x 4
90 x 4

Bench
120 x 4
120 x 4 
120 x 4
CGBP
90 x 5
100 x 5

(Extra)
Gorilla hang
23 seconds x 3

Dips
BW x 10 x 3

(Extra)
Hise Shrugs
150 x 10
210 x 8
210 x 8 PR

(Extra)
Dragon Flags
8 x 4

Pretty good for an early morning workout.  Push is my weakest day, I think.  Only Second time doing gorilla's. My arms could hang their all day if I wanted, but my abs were starting to burn by end of 3rd set.  Shoulder was sore when I tried to hang straight armed, so had to pull myself up a bit to maintain the hang.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

I'm going to sound like a n00b, but what are Gorilla Hangs?

Oh, and how are you liking the Hise Shrugs?  Are they working for you?


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, man!
> 
> I'm going to sound like a n00b, but what are Gorilla Hangs?
> 
> Oh, and how are you liking the Hise Shrugs? Are they working for you?


 
You're about as much a n00b as Bigdyl is straight...... 

Gorilla hangs were sort of like this. In fact I'm not even sure they are an exersice. I may just have invented them, while thinking I was doing something else??????  The way I was doing them, was to hang like that, and bring your legs straight out in front so you were hanging like an "L" shape, if you were looking side on. Hold your legs out like that for 23" seconds. Might try the proper way next time, but that way worked abs well, especialy combined with the dragon flags.

Hise shrugs are one of my favourites at present.  It's the lift I can stick the most weight on.  Plus, I like how they work your core, just due to the amount of weight you are holding up.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

goob said:


> You're about as much a n00b as Bigdyl is straight......







goob said:


> Gorilla hangs were sort of like this. In fact I'm not even sure they are an exersice. I may just have invented them, while thinking I was doing something else??????  The way I was doing them, was to hang like that, and bring your legs straight out in front so you were hanging like an "L" shape, if you were looking side on. Hold your legs out like that for 23" seconds. Might try the proper way next time, but that way worked abs well, especialy combined with the dragon flags.



I think what you're doing are called Hanging Leg Raises.



goob said:


> Hise shrugs are one of my favourites at present.  It's the lift I can stick the most weight on.  Plus, I like how they work your core, just due to the amount of weight you are holding up.



I like them too.  

Do you pause at the top for 2 seconds?


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think what you're doing are called Hanging Leg Raises.
> 
> I like them too.
> 
> Do you pause at the top for 2 seconds?


 

 Damn it. I knew it was wrong!!  There goes my hopes and aspirations for being remembered for inventing an exersice.  The 'goob crunch'....had a nice ring to it.......... (Does sound suspiciously like a low cost breakfast cereal...)

Between 2-3 seconds at the top of the lift.  Today I was raising and lowering slower too, taking 1-2 seconds to raise, and about 2 to lower.
Seemed to give it more bite....


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

You've got to love the bass playing!  So good, that it even sounded like he had delay effects on it, when it was just his skill.  Cool.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was a neat little clip.

I like John's falsetto.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a neat little clip.
> 
> I like John's falsetto.


 
Yeah. Have heard his solo albums are brilliant, but have'nt actually heard any of them.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

I have them all, my favorite music. I could send you some if you like.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

I did a search on Google for "good crunch", and I got the following.  It's looks pretty yummy.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 10, 2007)

That can't be a legit meal....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

It's a cheat meal.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I did a search on Google for "good crunch", and I got the following. It's looks pretty yummy.


 
Hahahahaha... 

It's even approved by Vioepe!!!!!!!!!





...on second thoughts.....


----------



## DontStop (Apr 10, 2007)

Word on the street is Annies has the lowest amount of sodium


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have them all, my favorite music. I could send you some if you like.


 
Cool Thanks. Might take you up on that sometime.  If you've got any recomendations, I could stick some on my next download list.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Cute rabbit.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Word on the street is Annies has the lowest amount of sodium


 
Don't think I'll be digging into that 'tasty' meal anytime soon.  Not with the way Vioepe is looking at me from the packet. It's unsettling.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Word on the street is Annies has the lowest amount of sodium



I'm not surprised.  It's all natural.  The number one additive to nearly all mass processed foods is salt.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's the caption form the page that I found that image on.  You can see where, and why, I stopped reading... 

"I had lunch today. I had that cheesy mac and cheese you put the *goob *on. I was careful to only have one serving. It brought back memories of the last time I..."


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here's the caption form the page that I found that image on. You can see where, and why, I stopped reading...
> 
> "I had lunch today. I had that cheesy mac and cheese you put the *goob *on. I was careful to only have one serving. It brought back memories of the last time I..."


 
 I actually laughed out loud at that....

Sounds like it was written by an ex - girlfriend.  

I did a search with 'goob' in google, there's some wierd stuff going about with my good name.  Adds to the mystery.......


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2007)

Deadlifts (Wide stance)
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 3

Pull - ups (Med/ Wide Grip)
BW x 8 (x 3)

T-Bar Rows
140 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6

Bent over rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Tricep Ext
65 x 6
70 x 4
70 x 3 
70 x 3

Not bad. T-bar's felt good. Ass-kicking painful type of good. Hopefully get some Doms tomorrow, which I take as a sign of a good one.

Not a typical goob workout, in that the volume was low.  I usually have at least another 4 exersices in there.


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2007)

4.2 mile run.  Time: 35 minutes.  Left thigh and knee still fucked.  Cannot hit above 65-70% of max running speed.  Not good.  Still, you've got to work on these things, I'll do another one over the weekend.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2007)

Std. Squats
160 x 8
190 x 4
190 x 5
190 x 6 PR

Bulgarian Squats
27.5 x 6 (BL)
30 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 8

Leg Ext
150 x 8
150 x 8

(Turbo mode)
Leg Press
420 x 8
500 x 8
550 x 8
(No rest)

Straight arm pulldowns
50 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

Ass - kicking workout.  A wierd thing happend after Leg Ext.  Went into this bizarre turbo mode.  This was like supersetting on grade A crystal meth.  Started on Leg Press and did super speed reps, pausing only long enough to change the weight. Straight arm pulldowns were the same.

It's curious, I 've never really tried this before, and I don't know why I did it today.  Felt great, but destroyed me after.  And doing it on the same day as Bulgarian's was unexpected.  I think I'd usually need a superstegnth NO product to repeat this.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice! Congrats on the PR.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Fu.  Legs could handle far more, but a little unsure of back. 

 I was far, far more impressed with the turbo mode.  I NEED to re-create this.  (Without drugs or NO products)


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2007)

Heard this again for the first time in eons.  For some reason reminds me of summer drinking.......





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2007)

DB Bench
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Military Press
85 x 6
85 x 7
85 x 7

Dips
BW x 15
BW x 13

CGBP
80 x 5
80 x 5

Hise's
190 x 10
200 x 10

Hanging Leg raise
30 secs x 3

Lateral Raise
25's x 5
25's x 5
25's x 5

Cable Crunches
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Skull Crushers DB
30's x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5

Plenty of extra's thrown in for the pure hell of it. Quite enjoyed that workout, even if not particuarly brilliant.  Skulcrushers weak, but triceps shot by that point.  Also threw in a 3 mile run a few hours later, although not a fan of cardio and weights on the same day.

Think I need some new, and painful 'extras' to throw in.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Plenty of extra's thrown in for the pure hell of it. Quite enjoyed that workout, even if not particuarly brilliant.



This matters just as much as the actual lifting.  If you're not enjoying it, you're not going to do a great job and may give up.

My workouts are all about the pain because that's what I like.



goob said:


> Think I need some new, and painful 'extras' to throw in.



Did someone say "pain"?  Do a 5 set dropset of Back Squats (or anything else, really).  Just make sure you bring a book, because once you're done and hit the floor, you're not getting up for about 10 minutes.


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did someone say "pain"? Do a 5 set dropset of Back Squats (or anything else, really). Just make sure you bring a book, because once you're done and hit the floor, you're not getting up for about 10 minutes.


 
Good plan. I've never done drop sets.  What's the deal with it?  One set until failure, drop the weight, another set until failure, repeat the procedure until destroyed?

Also other different movements to bring pain.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Good plan. I've never done drop sets.  What's the deal with it?  One set until failure, drop the weight, another set until failure, repeat the procedure until destroyed?



Yep.  Here's the info on my last set of dropset Back Squats (it's been a while);

220 @ 10
200 @ 10
180 @ 10
160 @ 10
140 @ 10

This beat the crap out me.  I really did hit the floor and didn't get up for over 5 minutes.  Yeah for working out at home.



goob said:


> Also other different movements to bring pain.



The current HIT program I'm doing is close, in terms of pain, to that.  Close, but not quite.

Saxon Side Bends are pretty brutal.  So are T Push-ups.  If you want to fry your abs, do slow negative (8 seconds) Dragon Flags.  

Another good one is 2/1 Leg Curls.  You put enough weight on the curl device to do reps with both legs.  But, you only use one leg on the negative.  You alternate legs on each rep.  So you'd do 10 sets, with 5 negatives on each leg.  The negative should last about 5 seconds.  You're pretty much doing forced negatives.

If you're just looking for a bit of _fun_, and not anything too useful, try a 100 rep set of BB Curls.  Like I said, it's not very functional, but it is fun.


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yep. Here's the info on my last set of dropset Back Squats (it's been a while);
> 
> 220 @ 10
> 200 @ 10
> ...


 
Quality!  Some great ideas, from the man with a doctorate in pain!  I like.  Going to look into those ideas, sound like ass-kickers, which is exactly what I want, they will start appearing soon.....

Those back squats look brutal.  I like the way your HIT program is going, I think that's taking it to the limit, your conditioning must be amazing. It's like doing a whole workout in that bizarre 'turbo mode' that I had on the go on one of my last workouts.  To do that is pretty hardcore.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Quality!  Some great ideas, from the man with a doctorate in pain!  I like.  Going to look into those ideas, sound like ass-kickers, which is exactly what I want, they will start appearing soon.....



Glad I could help!



goob said:


> Those back squats look brutal.  I like the way your HIT program is going, I think that's taking it to the limit, your conditioning must be amazing. It's like doing a whole workout in that bizarre 'turbo mode' that I had on the go on one of my last workouts.  To do that is pretty hardcore.



The workouts become all about willpower.  I was supposed to workout yesterday, but I just couldn't reach the level of motivation that I needed.  I'm finding out that it takes some work getting use to a HIT program.  Today I've geared myself up for my workout and I'll do it right after a I get home.

The dropset of Back Squats is also very mental.  You have to use _mental _momentum to keep pumping out the reps, stripping the weight, pumping out more reps, stripping the weight, ad nauseum.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Hises? What are those?

Also are those wide stance deads sumo style?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

A "Hise" is a Hise Shrug.  God, I love these things.

And I guessing that the wide stance Sumo is just that, a Sumo Pull with a foot placement way outside the shoulders.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw....I see. I dont do to many shrugs, but those are interesting.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also are those wide stance deads sumo style?


 
Yup. I've been mixing them up.  The sumo deads were starting to murder my hips, the pain was pretty bad after doing them, so i'm going back to standard deads.  Shame really, I liked the wide stanse, but was getting really sharp stabbing pains at the side of my hips.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Aw....I see. I dont do to many shrugs, but those are interesting.


 
I really like them. You should give them a try if it fits into your routine at somepoint. The best part is the curious loss of feeling in the shoulders for a couple of minutes after, it's very wierd...

Edit: 3.5 mile run today. Good pace, plenty energy, found it _almost_ easy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

What part of your hips hurt? (anterior, medial, lateral, posterior)


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> What part of your hips hurt? (anterior, medial, lateral, posterior)


 
Errr......sorry fufu, I've got the medical and anatomical knowledge of a fruit bat 

I guess just around the side where the ball join of my leg bone is connected to my hip bone..... It's always right on the side of my hip.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe tight gluteus maximas + gluteus medius. It is common in alot of peolpe who sit for several hours throughout the day. I'd give these a try, couldn't hurt even if if they aren't tight.












Hamstrings may be contributing as well...






I would keep a slight bend in the knee when doing this last one. I prefer to use a band as well.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Maybe tight gluteus maximas + gluteus medius. It is common in alot of peolpe who sit for several hours throughout the day. I'd give these a try, couldn't hurt even if if they aren't tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks fu!   I don't see why not.  Doing some good stretching could give me the confidence to go heavier.  The hip pain is caused by the angle of my legs with the ball join into the hip itself (I think). I can take the pain, but it's not pleasant and slows me down a little.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I use the last 2 daily.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.ptonthenet.com/images/exercises/flx_10_hip_flexor_stretch_1.jpg

This is another good one.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> http://www.ptonthenet.com/images/exercises/flx_10_hip_flexor_stretch_1.jpg
> 
> This is another good one.


 

Nice!  I kind of use that one already.  But the others will be added to my pre-wo strategy.

It's funny to think that 2 years ago, I would have laughed at anyone who suggested i went to the gym, farless eat properly or stretch before exersice.    How times change.  Oh naive young goob, if only you'd put down the beer and joint earlier......


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2007)

Deadlifts (Std.)
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 5

T-Bar's
150 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 5

Lat Pulldowns
150 x 8
150 x 8
CG Lat pulldowns
170 x 8
170 x 8

Supine Rows
BW + 15lb's x 6  (x 4 sets)

Pull overs (Straight arm)
70 x 6
70 x 6 
75 x 6
75 x 6

5K Run  Time = 24 minutes (Going pretty easy pace)

Ok workout.  Pulldowns amongst my strongest lifts. Could have gone even heavier on them.  5k run kind of killed me after weights.  Will leave this to alternative (non-weights) daysin future.  Went easy on run, at 60% of usual pace, but the second half of it found me struggling.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a good, solid, workout.  The kind that makes you grow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice workout goob.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a good, solid, workout. The kind that makes you grow.


 
TY. Maybe.  Don't think I did much good to that effect following it with the 5k run.   Hey-ho, just a one off experiment for me.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice workout goob.


 
Thanks BB.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 19, 2007)

I just skeeted


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Goob can you not do pullups?


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Goob can you not do pullups?


 
Pull-ups no problem. I usually do 3 sets of 8-10 body weight on pull day.  The Lat pull-downs were for a change.  Good qusetion though - How do you guys add weight to pull-ups?  A belt?


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

I hold the DB in between my feet.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a belt for about 30 bucks and a hell of a deal. While I could hold some weight with my feet for pullups, I add plates onto plates for dips.


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> I hold the DB in between my feet.


 
Cross them over, with the db inbetween? Interesting.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

I have have the DB straight out in between my feet.


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I bought a belt for about 30 bucks and a hell of a deal. While I could hold some weight with my feet for pullups, I add plates onto plates for dips.


 
Nice. I don't think I'm at the 'plate' stage at the moment. That's advanced stuff. What do these belts look like?

I might try the DB method mentioned by Fu.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Bodybuilding.com - Dipping Belts Main Page! Dipping Belts Product Guide!

There ya go.


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bodybuilding.com - Dipping Belts Main Page! Dipping Belts Product Guide!
> 
> There ya go.


 
TY. They look pretty damn useful.  Might invest if I ever get to the stage I think I could take a couple of plates on............


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I like to use them for anything. It is much easier than holding weight in between your feet. Also they are only like 30 bucks, cant go wrong.


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2007)

Squats Std.
150 x 10
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Lunges
55 Db's x 8
65's x 8
65's x 8

DB Sumo Squats
100 x 10 (x3)

Leg Press
510 x 8 (x3)

Leg Ext
145 x 8
145 x 8
150 x 8

(Extra)
Woodchoppers
35 x 5 (Both Sides x 2)
Triceps Ext
65 x 5
65 x 5
Straight Arm Pulldowns
65 x 6
65 x 6 
70 x 6

Not great.  It was one of them occasional bastard workouts where you just can't find the energy or motivation. I hate them.
Struggled on regardless, and did ok eventually.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Excellent workout. My legs would be dead at the end of that massacre!


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Excellent workout. My legs would be dead at the end of that massacre!


 
Haha, thanks DD.  Having said that, I've seen _your _workouts, they put my efforts firmly in the shade....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Excellent workout. My legs would be dead at the end of that massacre!



Mine too. Good job goob.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Mine too. Good job goob.


 
Ty BB.   Surprisingly they were not as bad as previous (bulgarian induced) leg days.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, thanks DD.  Having said that, I've seen _your _workouts, they put my efforts firmly in the shade....



Nonsense! You are doing very well. Dont play second fiddle to anyone, especially me!


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks DD, always a positive influence. 

Today: 4 mile run. Time 34 minutes. Not going all that fast, had a lot more speed to add, but am building up to it.  Possibly considering adding some Sprint/ HIIT work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you know what they say about slow and steady...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

lawl


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Well you know what they say about slow and steady...


 
I hear you. All the girls prefer slow and steady as to fast and franti......er, you were talking about running huh?

It was a slower pace than I'm acustomed to running at.  I'm also considering trying to do 8 miles in one go at somepoint this week.  This would be a PR to dwarf all of my others.  The most I've done before is 5 or 6, so this is a major challenge.  We'll see.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

goob I wasn't making fun of you... I was saying that it is smart to start slow and build from there. A lot of people start to build milage or time (whatever method of training you are using) too quickly then they get injured and have to stop running. The way you are doing it is smart. With biking it is way easier to increase your time on the bike with no ill effects because of the mechanics of biking compared to running- (less impact) most people have no idea how to run properly- for most people biking is easier to learn... that is if they are riding a properly fitted bike and learn to spin instead of mash.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> goob I wasn't making fun of you... I was saying that it is smart to start slow and build from there. A lot of people start to build milage or time (whatever method of training you are using) too quickly then they get injured and have to stop running. The way you are doing it is smart. With biking it is way easier to increase your time on the bike with no ill effects because of the mechanics of biking compared to running- (less impact) most people have no idea how to run properly- for most people biking is easier to learn... that is if they are riding a properly fitted bike and learn to spin instead of mash.


 
I know BB, I was being silly and trying to crack a sexual joke with the "slow and steady" part. I got your meaning bang on, and agree 100%. Also, I appreciate the tips and suggestions.

You've actually reminded me that I could go biking too, I've a mountain bike which I could use to build more endurance with. The 8 mile run is a test to see if I can handle the miles, the pace would be pretty slow for that.

And don't worry about making fun of me, I like a good joke. I don't take myself seriously at all.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2007)

Today:

DB Bench
65's x 6
70's x 6
70's x 6
70's x 6

Standing Military Press BB
80 x 6
80 x 6
DB Arnold's
40's x 6
40's x 6

CGBP
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

Dips
BW + 20 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6

Cable Crunches
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Saxon Side Bends
20's x 10 (Both sides) x 4

Ok.  Saxon's went ok, quite a kick ass exersice, could feel my sides straining at the higher end of the reps.  Military Press poor, not happy with this at all.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

^  x 3848457849


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


 

Well, I guess I better warn you......

The tomato soup is almost as old as the scistine chapel, and the milk has more explosive potential than 10 megatonnes of Uranium.  In fact, i'm thinking of renaming it a museum rather than a fridge. Have'nt been shopping for a while....

In fact, if you have eaten anything in there, I seriously advise you to see a doctor imeadiately, or a vet in your case.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok.  Saxon's went ok, quite a kick ass exersice, could feel my sides straining at the higher end of the reps.  Military Press poor, not happy with this at all.



Saxon Side Bend are great. 

Even if you didn't like the MPs, I think it was a solid workout.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Saxon Side Bend are great.
> 
> Even if you didn't like the MPs, I think it was a solid workout.


 
Thanks Doms. I'm pretty hard to please, I think I'd have to set PR's in everything to consider it a success. But being a self critic will only drive me further and harder.

I did like the saxon's.  I like exersices that hit that part of my body for some reason.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2007)

IMO, to get the most out of them, pause for a count of one at the bottom.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> IMO, to get the most out of them, pause for a count of one at the bottom.


 
Consider it done. 

Today: 4.5 mile run. Time 40 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Starting back with the running again I see.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Starting back with the running again I see.


 
Sure am.  Knee & Thigh almost fully healed, going back slowly, getting back endurance that I lost during my time out.  Might even swap a day at the gym for a running day, to help the cut a bit for a couple of weeks.  
Go down to 2 days at gym, 4 days running.  _Maybe...... _


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm, you might be able to do 3 and 3, I just wouldn't train a squat movements more than once a week with all that running.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hmm, you might be able to do 3 and 3, I just wouldn't train a squat movements more than once a week with all that running.


 
I do 3 & 3 at the momment.  I just wondered if dropping one weights day would help me cut up a little.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Those Saxons are tough as hell arent they?!?!?!!?!!


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Why would you think that?


 
Cardio is good for fat loss??? Obviously diet is key, but more aerobic work will help me cut up, surely? 



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> Those Saxons are tough as hell arent they?!?!?!!?!!


 
Indeed they are.  Another torturous exersice to add to the small but growing repetoire of pain.......


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

Unsupported DB Rows (unilateral)
60 x 8
65 x9
65 x 8
(lateral)
65's x 8
65's x 8

TBar Rows
150 x 8
160 x 6
160 x 6

Pull overs
65 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Seated Rows
120 x 6
120 x 6

MG Pullups/ Chins 
BW x 40 Reps (Assorted)

EZ Preachers
55 x 6
55 x 6

Dropped dead's due to the amount of running I've been doing.  Not for the leg aspect, but more because they are not great for my back, and it is distracting and slows me down while running. (Ironically - nearly every other lift hit this part of my back in the workout, but it's the deads that do most damage.) Reasonable workout despite that, hardest lift were the unsupported rows.  I liked them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice job on the Pull-ups and the Preachers.

Aren't Unsupported DB Rows run?


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the Pull-ups and the Preachers.


 
Thanks Doms. Did'nt feel the preachers were great. I rarely do any isolation work on my biceps, unlike most people, they are quite neglected.




			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Aren't Unsupported DB Rows run?


I'm not sure what you mean?

I did them in the position of bent over rows, firstly  one side at a time, then both sides at once. Knowing me I've probably called them the wrong name!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Doms. Did'nt feel the preachers were great. I rarely do any isolation work on my biceps, unlike most people, they are quite neglected.


 
I haven't done much direct bicep work in a long time.  Right now I'm doing one set of EZ Curls every other workout.  I'm looking forward to doing a bit more direct work when I've finished HIT.




goob said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> I did them in the position of bent over rows, firstly  one side at a time, then both sides at once. Knowing me I've probably called them the wrong name!



I meant that they're a fun exercise. 

Where do you put the hand that's not holding the dumbbell when you're rowing?


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I haven't done much direct bicep work in a long time. Right now I'm doing one set of EZ Curls every other workout. I'm looking forward to doing a bit more direct work when I've finished HIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha, I read 'run'.  I thought there was another way of doing them. 

Other hand sis lose to my side, not touching the body.  I don't use it as a counterbalance either.  Great exersice, a good one to start off with.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, I read 'run'.  I thought there was another way of doing them.



me like write.  me like internet.  me like write on internet.  me sometime need whiteout on internet.  



goob said:


> Other hand sis lose to my side, not touching the body.  I don't use it as a counterbalance either.  Great exersice, a good one to start off with.



Yeppers, unsupported.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, I read 'run'.  I thought there was another way of doing them.



I just had the mental image of some guy (you ) running around a gym while jerking on a 65 pound dumbbell.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the Pull-ups and the Preachers.
> 
> Aren't Unsupported DB Rows run?



I was going to ask theat too, but I figured it out...until I saw "lateral."  Now what is a lateral row?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Great wo.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe the term he meant was bilateral.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Unsupported is the best way to go! Nice work Goob.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> I believe the term he meant was bilateral.


 
Give the man a dollar. ^^

Give me a slap round the back of the skull for not knowing technical terms. 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I just had the mental image of some guy (you ) running around a gym while jerking on a 65 pound dumbbell.


 
 Great imagery, the facial expression would be focused, manic and contorted.  By all accounts - a constipated expression.



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> Unsupported is the best way to go! Nice work Goob


 


			
				Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Great wo.


 
Thanks guys.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

Paint it black





YouTube Video











Cool canadian band:





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Give the man a dollar. ^^
> 
> Give me a slap round the back of the skull for not knowing technical terms.



No biggy, what matters is that you did it. What's in a name?

and on the plus something you learned something new today.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> No biggy, what matters is that you did it. What's in a name?
> 
> and on the plus something you learned something new today.


 
Indeed sir.  I am taking a few tentative steps on a long journey where some of the signposts are blurred.  On this journey it helps to have other pilgrims who have better sight and are more learned.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

lyric quoting?...or impomptu lyricizing?


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> lyric quoting?...or impomptu lyricizing?


 
imprompyu lyricizing.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

ooo good one then.


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2007)

4 mile run. Time 32 mins.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work on the long run. You like running for distance? I enjoy the sprints more, but just dont seem to be dropping the weight like I have in the past.


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on the long run. You like running for distance? I enjoy the sprints more, but just dont seem to be dropping the weight like I have in the past.


 
Running to help cut down a bit, and distance is easier than sprinting. Did HIIT today and it was very tough, 10 x 70 m sprints, with a slow 1minute jog in between. Very tough.  I don't enjoy running, but I do enjoy the euphoric feeling afterwards, it's even better than the endorphin release from weights.
As for weights, as long as I can stay at the same level I'm fine with that. Although because of the cut, I think I may drop some.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't enjoy running, but I do enjoy the euphoric feeling afterwards, it's even better than the endorphin release from weights.



Blasphemer!


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Blasphemer!


 
I know. I never thought I'd say that.

But, all I'll say is try it.  What a rush.  (Of course after you've recovered  from the near coronary state.....)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, it can be fun.  

I really need to get back to my sprinting.  I was doing 100 yard sprints up an overpass.  So I know from whence you talk. 

I did learn that I will not do them when the temperature outside is in the low 30s.


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, it can be fun.
> 
> I really need to get back to my sprinting. I was doing 100 yard sprints up an overpass. So I know from whence you talk.
> 
> I did learn that I will not do them when the temperature outside is in the low 30s.


 
Damn straight.  That's a no go zone.  Anything over 50 is fine by me, nothing below, though I'll go for a moderate intensity run from 35-40 up.

Your HIT training must be giving you some crazily intense cardio bouts too.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2007)

DB Bench
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

CGBP
70 x 10
80 x 5
80 x 5

Hanging leg raise
4 x 23 seconds

Dips
BW x 10 (x3 sets)

Hise's
200 x 10
220 x 12

Military Press 
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x5
DB Shoulder press
35's x 8
40's x 4
40's x 4

Not bad, not great, but not average.  Somewhere between poor and ok lies this effort. But, what the hell, how can I expect to be at peak performance while running 12-14 miles a week and a bout of HIIT, without NO type energy supps.  Hell, I'm almost happy enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Nice job goob. So for the hanging leg raises you are holding your legs straight out for 23 seconds- that's kind of cool.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job goob. So for the hanging leg raises you are holding your legs straight out for 23 seconds- that's kind of cool.


 
It's fun.  But I do look like a tool.........


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2007)

Did somebody say Tool?






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Nice work on those DB presses!


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Did somebody say Tool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Coooool!


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on those DB presses!


 
Muchos gracias.


Today: 11 x 80 m sprints HIIT.  1.5 minute rest.  Holy fuck.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Go Goober go!

Intervals are tough.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

oh yes sir, very hard indeed.  I was going at 95-100% sprints for the first 8 reps, but could only manage 92%ish, on the 10th, and 95% for 50m of the last one.

Jogged home very slowly after that as a warm down. (About 1 mile)


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Very good.

How the knees feeling?


----------



## goob (May 2, 2007)

Not all that bad. Injured knee stood up as good as I could expect from that battering. Will be worse tomorrow. Best bit about HIIT - the endorphin rush afterwards. Worth the torture.


..so much so, that I'm going to incorporate a new cardio routine in the next couple of weeks.

New Workout: 'shredded goob' workout.
Day:/ Workout detail


Guerilla Cardio (3 min warmup, 20 sec sprint, 10 sec rest x 4)
Push
HIIT (80 m Sprints, 1.5 minute rest, 20 min duration)
Pull
4-5 mile steady state run
Legs
Rest/ Hangover recovery
Will be doing this on a calorie defecit. Would appreciate any input/ warnings/ pointers on this new order.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2007)

Pull downs
150 x 6
150 x 6
CG pull downs
160 x 6
160 x 6
Reverse grip pull downs
170 x 6
170 x 6

Unsupported DB Rows
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

Bent over rows
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

Pull overs
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
Straight arm pulldowns (superset)
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Preachers
55 x 8
55 x 8

Workout felt good.  Won't see any PR's or weight increases due to cut and sheer volume of the 6 day workout plan detailed above.  Objective is to cut body fat and not build muscle at the moment, so I'll do my best to maintain current weights.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Good luck with your cut, man.

How's the diet going?  I suck shit when it comes to dieting.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good luck with your cut, man.
> 
> How's the diet going? I suck shit when it comes to dieting.


 
I'm exactly the same.   I don't have the dicipline to count macro's etc., but I only eat very healthy items (found on this site) as it is.  More likely to under eat majorly, than go anywhere near over eating. Luckily, I've got pretty good at estimating what I can have and not be too much under maintanence.

I figure, that as I don't (and probably never will) count macro's, upping the cardio will level it out for me, hence the new regime.


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

I like the looks of your new plan, looks tough!


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the looks of your new plan, looks tough!


 
Thanks, it's as tough as I care to do, should cut me down in no time.

Std Squats
100 x 10
180 x 5 
190 x 5
190 x 4

Bulgarian squats
40's x 8 (both sides) x 3 sets

DB Sumo Squats
60's x 10 (x 3 sets)

Leg Ext
140 x 8
145 x 8

Saxon's
25 x 10 ( both sides x 3 sets)

Tricep Ext
60 x 5
60 x 5
Straight arm pulldown
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Whipped.  Absolutely whipped. Whipped  like a stuttering ginger stepchild. The Bulgarian/ DB sumo combo just killed me.  It was hard to continue after that, but damn it, I don't give up easily. 
All the running done this week has sort of taken away from full performance, so weights not quite as good as they could have been.  Cals have been low too.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

Good job, plan on breaking any PR's soon?


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good job, plan on breaking any PR's soon?


 
Probably not until I've finished this cut.  Thought about going for a 50's PR on the bulgarian's, but figured form might suffer, so went with 40's so form was perfect.

Reckon i'll do well not to drop weight on this new 6 day workout plan.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Now thats a ton of squats. Are you doing all of that when your body is in a caloric deficit? If so you may want to back off a bit if your body starts to lag.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks, it's as tough as I care to do, should cut me down in no time.
> 
> Std Squats
> 100 x 10
> ...


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

goob said:


> oh yes sir, very hard indeed.  I was going at 95-100% sprints for the first 8 reps, but could only manage 92%ish, on the 10th, and 95% for 50m of the last one.
> 
> Jogged home very slowly after that as a warm down. (About 1 mile)



Nice job. I need to run so bad, but I hate cardio so much. You don't seem to mind it much though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

I thought this was very cool....

more PG






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Now thats a ton of squats. Are you doing all of that when your body is in a caloric deficit? If so you may want to back off a bit if your body starts to lag.


 
Yup, exactly. I'll play it by ear, and see how my body responds.  Any sign of overtrainin and I'll reduce volume.

I've had to give up on the HIIT planned for today.  Can hardly walk after that workout.  And it was two days ago.  Damn!   Did'nt help that I went on a massive blowout on Saturday night and did'nt get home til about 8am.  So I guess I have'nt had enough rest to deal with that.

Akira: These are saxon's: Testosterone Nation - Real Abs (scroll down.....)



			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> Nice job. I need to run so bad, but I hate cardio so much. You don't seem to mind it much though. Keep up the good work!


 
Thanks man. I hated, and to a certain extent still hate cardio.  But I do like the buzz I get afterwards, and the way it seems to trim me up.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I thought this was very cool....
> 
> more PG
> 
> ...


 
Vid dose'nt work!!!!

Watched on youtube though.  Very cool.  Can't believe I've never heard of them before.


----------



## goob (May 8, 2007)

Early Morning workout

DB overhead Press
55's x 5
55's x 5
55's x5

DB Bench
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

Wood choppers
30 x 6
35 x 7
35 x 6 
35 x 6

Dips
BW x 12
BW + 20 x 12
BW + 30 x 12
BW + 50 x 12 PR

Hise's
200 x 10
210 x 10
230 x 10 PR

Lateral Raise (seated) 3/hold 4/ 2-3
20 x 5
25's x 5
25's x 5

CGBP
50 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 6 (Very poor- but shot by this point)

Started off poor, thought It was going to be a passable effort, but got better and better as I went along. The dips were very wierd, kept adding weight and being pretty comfortable with it(!!!????), though the 50lb's was a little on the tough side. Very strange occurance. Just can't explain it - normally i'd do very well to make half that amount, not too mention weight.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Looks like your starting to increase your weights on those wood chops.


----------



## goob (May 8, 2007)

A little, by little.

Woodchoppers are on my list of 'extra' exersices to be thrown in at random after/during workouts.......

I have like 4-5 core movements and and then 2-5 extras per workout.  Just my way, it dose'nt feel like a workout unless:
a) i'm in pain afterwards
b) the volume's far too high
c) see a)


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

HIIT. 

12 x 80m sprints.

Rest for sprints:
1-6     30-45 seconds
7-8     1 minute
9-12   1.5-2 minutes

Sore legs handled it very well.  Lungs however,did not, and were pretty sore by sprints 9+.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Nice work gooby.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Need to highlight those PR's I missed them the first time around. Nice work!


----------



## goob (May 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice work gooby.


 
TY TY Bakerbobo.... 



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> Need to highlight those PR's I missed them the first time around. Nice work!


 
 

I'm not one for blowing my own trumpet.............



......the operation to remove my bottom ribs was just too costly....


----------



## goob (May 10, 2007)

T- Bar Rows
150 x 6
150 x 6
165 x 6 PR

DB Rows 2/2/2
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 8

Pullups (Med/wide rip)
BW x 10 x 3 sets

Straight arm pulldowns
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x5

Skull Crushers 
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 7

Supine Rows (2/2/3)
BW x 8 x 3 sets 

Not bad. Felt good afterwards. Need some new movements for pull day.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2007)

lewks gewd


----------



## goob (May 12, 2007)

Cha cha, mr fu.

HIIT - 11 x 80 m sprints.  
1- 6 1min rest
7-9  1.5 min rest
10  2 min rest
11 - 1.5 min rest.

Ouch....


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

Here is some more PG as you nurse your fatigued legs...

YouTube - paul gilbert -The Curse Of Castle Dragon

I can't get enough of this guy. I don't even like really fast guitar playing, but for some reason I like his.


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Very nice pull day!


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2007)

goob said:


> T- Bar Rows
> 150 x 6
> 150 x 6
> 165 x 6 PR
> ...



Good pull ups, my endurance sucks on those.


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Here is some more PG as you nurse your fatigued legs...
> 
> YouTube - paul gilbert -The Curse Of Castle Dragon
> 
> I can't get enough of this guy. I don't even like really fast guitar playing, but for some reason I like his.


 
Awesome. Liked the long flange effect.   Very megadeath, circa holy wars style.




			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Good pull ups, my endurance sucks on those.


 
TY.  Could do more in one set, but I like to spread it out for the sake of form.  Will move onto wide grip next, they kick my ass.



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> Very nice pull day!


 
Thanks man.  I had fun with it.  Which is one of my main reasons for working out.


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

Bulgarian's
50's x 8 (3 sets - 2/1/2 tempo) *PR*

Saxons
25lb's x 30

DB Sumo Squats (2/1/2)
75's x 8 (3 sets)  *PR*

Straight arm pulldowns (2/1/3)
70 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 6
Woodchoppers
40 x 8 (Both sides x 3 sets)

Hise's
235 x 10
240 x 10 
240 x 10* PR*

A hybrid Legs/ miscallaneous day.  I went easier than usual on legs due to the running i've been doing.....

....but lord above.  50lb Bulgarians????  What was I thinking? More to the point, what were the Bulgarians thinking when they invented this form of torture?  What was this originally?  KGB information extraction?
Cos after those sets, I would tell you anything, the color of my mother's underwear if you were asking.  Dear lord......

Other than that, not bad.  Even a couple of PR's.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

great job!


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2007)

Good going on those PRs and the Bulgarians.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2007)

Nice job Mr. Bulgarian!


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

TY fu.

Heard this song on tv. Pretty good.





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good going on those PRs and the Bulgarians.


 
Thanks Doms.  After last week's leg day I could barely walk. Moved in a fashion akin to an arthtitic zombie.


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job Mr. Bulgarian!


 
Thanks BB.  Maybe, I _do, _do them too much.....


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Nice work on those Bulgarians. I have a friend who is an absolute ox, but cant hardly do any weight with Bulgarians, so you beat him there!


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

goob said:


> TY fu.
> 
> Heard this song on tv. Pretty good.
> 
> ...



Not too bad.


----------



## goob (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on those Bulgarians. I have a friend who is an absolute ox, but cant hardly do any weight with Bulgarians, so you beat him there!


 
Thanks DD. It took a _lot_ to be able to do them. Very painful.

I'm not sure what is worse, HIIT or Bulgarian's.  It's damn close.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Hum....HIIT because it lasts longer, but Bulgarians are a close second.


----------



## goob (May 15, 2007)

Overhead BB Press (2/2/2)
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5 (3/2/1)

DB Bench (2/2/2)
60 x 8
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

CGBP (2/1/2)
60 x 8
80 x 5
80 x 6 
80 x 5

Dips (2/2/2)
BW x 8
BW + 30 x 12
BW + 50 x 12
BW + 50 x 12 (2/3/2)

Lateral Raise
20's x 5 (x 3 sets) 2/4/2

Upright Rows
70 x 8
70 x 8

Ok, workout.  No PR's, but still felt quite good afterwards.  I think I'd be able to lift a good bit more if I was'nt on this six days a week plan.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Yeah 6 days a week can be a bit much, but you are young, no?


----------



## goob (May 15, 2007)

Forgotten how much I used to love good grunge music, _back in the day..... _

Blast from the past, remember this from some snowboard vids....






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah 6 days a week can be a bit much, but you are young, no?


 
Young enough.  And 3 days are cardio (2 x HIIT, 1 x Steady state), but I think if i was to give myself more of a break i could do better.  But, alas, PR's and improving weight is not the goal at the moment, cutting up a bit is.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Exactly to many people try to do both and its just not normally possible.


----------



## goob (May 16, 2007)

5 mile run. Time 40 minutes. Not too bad, no ass whipper though. Did not push it. Next week, I may try an 8-10 miler to see how i do.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Keep up all the work. Your kickin ass!


----------



## goob (May 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Keep up all the work. Your kickin ass!


 
Thanks DD. Appreciate it. 

TBar Rows 
160 x 6 (3 x sets)
170 x 4 PR

Bent Over Rows
100 x 5 (x 3 sets)

Straight arm pulldowns
75 x 5 (x 3sets)

Hise's
245 x 10 PR
200 x 10

One armed rows
80 x 5 (x 4 sets)

WG Pullups
BW x 5 (x 3 sets)

Had better days......


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2007)

PR monster you! Your going to be out DB rowing me soon!


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2007)

Great job, goob!

How are you liking those Hise Shrugs?


----------



## goob (May 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> PR monster you! Your going to be out DB rowing me soon!


 

If only!  A LLLLOOOOONNNNNGGGGG way to go before i get numbers in you're league.




			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Great job, goob!
> 
> How are you liking those Hise Shrugs?


 
Thanks DOMS. Still loving them, one of my favourite exersices.  And the one I can go heaviest of all with.  

How's your 'teabag' ( ) injury coming along?


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2007)

goob said:


> How's your 'teabag' ( ) injury coming along?



My teabag thanks you for your interest.

It feels fine.  I'm going to give in until next Monday, though.  Just to make sure that it _is _okay...and...to get in some game time on GTA:SA and Oblivion on my new PC.


----------



## goob (May 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> My teabag thanks you for your interest.
> 
> It feels fine. I'm going to give in until next Monday, though. Just to make sure that it _is _okay...and...to get in some game time on GTA:SA and Oblivion on my new PC.


 

You might find it'll be the following monday that you get started up again after playing Oblivion, months even.   I've heard that game eats hours like an obese father time after Ramadan.

...and that's not even mentioning GTA: the only way you can shoot Mexicans and not get done for it.  I can see why you like it..


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2007)

goob said:


> You might find it'll be the following monday that you get started up again after playing Oblivion, months even.   I've heard that game eats hours like an obese father time after Ramadan.
> 
> ...and that's not even mentioning GTA: the only way you can shoot Mexicans and not get done for it.  I can see why you like it..





I've played both games to the end.  I'm just playing them both for a bit to see how they respond to the better setup that I have.

I went from an AMD 64 3000+, 1.5 gig of PC2300, and an 8X AGP 7800GS to a dual core AMD 3800+, 2 gig of 800MHz DDR2 dual channel, and a 7900GS.

I'm not quite the game player that I was before.  I did, however, spend an hour today downloading better textures, mods, and editing the INI file of Oblivion to really push the quality of the graphics.  I also downloaded a few mods for GTA:SA, including a 10X distance viewing mod.

Have you seen the preview for GTA4?  It looks so damn incredible!






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, it does look fucking cool.  The other GTA's are pretty much my favourite games, although I found i spent more time on killing spree, rampages than on missions.  With cops as the no.1 target.  

That set up sounds pretty fly.  You'll have no problem playing the new GTA when it comes out. (Or anything else for that matter).


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, it does look fucking cool.  The other GTA's are pretty much my favourite games, although I found i spent more time on killing spree, rampages than on missions.  *With cops as the no.1 target.*



Are you going to have to put on a bathrobe...?  

In terms of everything but graphics, Vice City is my favorite GTA game.  I would spend a long of time just tooling around in a vehicle...occasionally running over people.  Unlike SA, the music was great.  Though James Woods' character in SA is the best in any GTA game.




goob said:


> That set up sounds pretty fly.  You'll have no problem playing the new GTA when it comes out. (Or anything else for that matter).



I don't think it's that powerful, but I'll find out tonight when I fire up Oblivion.  I hacked the crap out of that game to push it to the max.  You can do some incredible things with the INI file.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks DD. Appreciate it.
> 
> TBar Rows
> 160 x 6 (3 x sets)
> ...



Better days?  Why, did you have some failures?  No bulgarians I see, so it couldnt be that bad of a day..


----------



## goob (May 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Better days? Why, did you have some failures? No bulgarians I see, so it couldnt be that bad of a day..


 
I was not in pain afterwards, so I guess, it was'nt a great day.  Did'nt feel like I worked as hard as I could.  When I feel completly fucked afterwards, then that's a good day.


----------



## goob (May 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you going to have to put on a bathrobe...?
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
  



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that powerful, but I'll find out tonight when I fire up Oblivion. I hacked the crap out of that game to push it to the max. *You can do some incredible things with the INI file*


 
Do tell, i'm intrigued.


----------



## goob (May 18, 2007)

12 x HIIT sprints.  1 minute rest in between.

95-100% effort.  Duration of each sprint 10-15 seconds.

Fairly whipped.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

goob said:


> I was not in pain afterwards, so I guess, it was'nt a great day.  Did'nt feel like I worked as hard as I could.  When I feel completly fucked afterwards, then that's a good day.



Now I know what youre talking about.  Ive had 2 of those this week.


----------



## goob (May 19, 2007)

8 am workout on Saturday??????  Why!!!!

DB Sumo squats
65's x 10 (3 Sets)

Bulgarians
50's x 6 (3 sets)

Leg Press
520 x 8 (x3 sets)

Leg Ext
140 x 8 (3 sets)

SA pulldowns
70 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull overs (EZ Bar)
50 x 8 (x 3 sets)

Leg day done at 8am on a Saturday???  WTF was I thinking???
Hell, that woke me up.  Wide awake. I guess I have a love/hate relationship with the Bulgarian squats.  I love them because they hurt, but I hate them because they hurt.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

So did you crawl out of the gym? Nice workout!


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Guess you didnt go drinking on Friday night.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> So did you crawl out of the gym? Nice workout!


 
Haha thanks, yup, I was pretty sore after that.



			
				Akira said:
			
		

> Guess you didnt go drinking on Friday night.


 
Nope, but I made up for it with a session going on til 7-8 am on Saturday-Sunday night.    Really bad hangover on Sunday evening.  Apartment was pretty blitzed when I woke up, and then discovered that I was responsinble for the worst of it.  Damn.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

6 fifteen second sprints (100% effort), followed up with 3.2 mile run.  Ouch.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Ouch brother, very ouch indeed!


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ouch brother, very ouch indeed!


 
Yup, it was my toughest cardio session yet.  Pace of the run was pretty slow, around 9-10 minute miles, I was done after the sprints.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I was going to say, after I do sprints I normally do some SAQ drills and maybe some box jumps and I am spent. Of course I should do the box drills first, but I always forget until the end.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2007)

Sounds pretty hardcore.  I think adding pylometrics after sprints is pretty tough.  Sounds painful...........I may just consider this.....


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Do the plyos first. That away you dont short change your power exercises.


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

DB Bench
65 x 5
65 x 5 
65 x 5

DB OH Press 
40's x 5
40's x 8
45's x 6

CGBP
60 x 8
60 x 8
80 x 8

SA pulldown
70 x 6
70 x 6

Dips
BW + 50 x 12 (4 sets)

Saxon's
25lb's x 10 (both sides) x 3

Crap workout.  Running around all day before hand so used up a lot of otherwise useful enery and did'nt get the chance to eat before.  Was'nt completly useless, but just not satisfying.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Do tell, i'm intrigued.



Check out this performance tweaking guide for Oblivion.  I did them all.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

Mr. goob how do you like those saxons after doing them for a while? Where do you feel them most?


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Crap workout.  Running around all day before hand so used up a lot of otherwise useful enery and did'nt get the chance to eat before.  Was'nt completly useless, but just not satisfying.



Hey, a workout (of any kind) is better than no workout.


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Check out this performance tweaking guide for Oblivion. I did them all.


 

Nice. You obviously know your way around a computer like a gynacologist knows pussy. 

I'm not bad with computers, but i'm no computer engineer, but i'm always intrigued about what you can do delving below the surface.



			
				Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Mr. goob how do you like those saxons after doing them for a while? Where do you feel them most?


 
I seem to feel them right on my sides, I guess almost on the Latimuss dorsi. Dose'nt seem to hit the external obliques as much as I expected. I do like them. Those woodchoppers are also excellent for hitting obliques.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice. You obviously know your way around a computer like a gynacologist knows pussy.
> 
> I'm not bad with computers, but i'm no computer engineer, but i'm always intrigued about what you can do delving below the surface.



I'm not a gynecologist, but I play one in my shed.

Hacking the INI file is no harder than reading a text file with notepad.


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not a gynecologist, but I play one in my shed.
> 
> Hacking the INI file is no harder than reading a text file with notepad.


 
But it's knowing what you're doing is important, and what you can do by altering files.  Very interesting stuff.


----------



## goob (May 23, 2007)

HIIT.  15 second sprints x 12.  Uo to 1 minute rest inbetween.  Variable.

Could barely walk after.  Recovery time down big time, conditioning is getting much better, heart rate comes down VERY quickly.


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Dips look AMAZING!


----------



## goob (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dips look AMAZING!


 
TY.  Strangely good, I should'nt be able to manage that amount, yet somehow I did. 

Woodchoppers
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

One armed Rows
80 x 5
80 x 6
80 x 6
U/S Rows
65 x 8
65 x 8
Bent Rows
80 x 6
80 x 6 
85 x 6

T-Bar rows
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6

Cable Crunches
65 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10 PR

Pullovers
65 x 8
70 x 8
75 x 8

Definately a row day. Back went through the wars with this one, but still not to obliterated satisfaction point.  I need to find new exersices all round I think.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2007)

That's one crazy pull day.  Great job, man!


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Rows are looking very strong! Nice workout all together.


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

TY guys, appreciated.

12 x HIIT sprints.  1 min rest, 80-100 m distance, 90-100% effort.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

You the man Mr. goob.


----------



## goob (May 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You the man Mr. goob.


 
Why, thank you sir.


----------



## goob (May 26, 2007)

Custom workout.

Bulgarian's 
45 lb' db's x 8 (3 sets both sides)

DB Shoulder Press
50's x 12
50's x 12
50's x 12

Unilateral DB side Press
40 lb x 8 (Both sides x 3 sets)

Unilateral DB Decline bench 
55 lb x 12 (both sides x 3)

Bench dips (elavated feet)
BW x 25 
BW x 25
BW x 25

Upright BB rows 
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

First time trying unilateral stuff, felt quite wierd.  The decline Unilateral DB bench was quite hard, not the weight so much, but the balance.  All done with a hangover.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Those upright rows look pretty strong. A buddy of mine was like yeah I do 135lbs on my upright rows. So I went to the gym with him and sure enough he does. However I didnt realize he would look like he was in a lazy boy kicked back for a split second. Why do people cheat so much?


----------



## goob (May 29, 2007)

Haha. I don't try an go horizontal with them, I could manage more, but am apprehensive on shoulder damage as my left always clicks when performing these.

Due to time restraints, I have to cut back sessions this week, this workout was trying to alternate between push and pull.

Oblique Bends
60 x 10 (Both sides x 2 sets)

Cable Crunches
60 x 10
60 x 10 
70 x 10 (Abs burning by this point)
70 x 10 (oww - fuck a duck)

Bench
135 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Bent Over Rows
100 x 8 
100 x 6
100 x 6

CGBP
65 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Wood Choppers
60 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6 PR (getting waaay better at these)

Hise's
240 x 10
240 x 12

SA Pulldowns
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6


Bench feeble. DB bench far better for some reason. I think I have my lifts reverse of most people. Daft painful ones like Hise's, Bulgarian's and Lat pulldowns are quite good, while big ones like squats and Bench are crap. That's me for you, never do things the easy, or orthodox, or downright sensible way for that matter. Take the right road? The sensible road? No. Not goob. He's out on the stupid road, the one with the laughing clowns, talking dogs and daft bastards of the world. 

Would'nt have it any other way.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Good Hise's.  I miss them. 

What do you do regularly for DB Presses since you mentioned them?


----------



## goob (May 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good Hise's. I miss them.
> 
> What do you do regularly for DB Presses since you mentioned them?


 

Usually between 65's and 75's.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Weird how that is.  The bench should be higher cuz of the DBs, but its not.

Then again, my DBs are lighter than my bench, but I still suffer from them as if they were boulders!


----------



## goob (May 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Weird how that is. The bench should be higher cuz of the DBs, but its not.
> 
> Then again, my DBs are lighter than my bench, but I still suffer from them as if they were boulders!


 

I guess because I never have a spotter, I can't go as heavy as i would like on the bench, and have never really tested down past 4 rep sort of range.  With DB's i can, and they seem to give more DOMS, which psychologically to me, means more effectiveness.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

After looking at your workout I realize I need to get my work capacity back up. I am sure you saw my last workout, it damned near killed me. 

I admire anyone who can do all of that and feel fine afterwards.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> After looking at your workout I realize I need to get my work capacity back up. I am sure you saw my last workout, it damned near killed me.
> 
> I admire anyone who can do all of that and feel fine afterwards.


 
Thanks DD, but i have seen you're workouts and mine pales in comparison.

I'm so use to very high volume that it dose'nt feel right without it.
My general conditioning is very good, probably my strongest attribute, but unfortunately lifting heavy weights is not.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha. I don't try an go horizontal with them, I could manage more, but am apprehensive on shoulder damage as my left always clicks when performing these.



When I first started benching, I had the same clicking sound.  On the advice of some IM members,  I started taking glucosamine and, about 6 weeks later, the sound went away.

Give it a shot.  But remember, it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> When I first started benching, I had the same clicking sound. On the advice of some IM members, I started taking glucosamine and, about 6 weeks later, the sound went away.
> 
> Give it a shot. But remember, it takes a while to kick in.


 
Thanks for the tip DOMS, i'll look into this.


----------



## goob (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday:

Custom workout 2: (limited weights available)

Unilateral Db press
50 x 8 (x 4 sets)

Unilateral side press
40 x 8 (2 sets)

Deadlift/ Barbell shrug combo lift (4/3/5/3/4)
120 x 10 ( 3 sets - as much, and as heavy as i could fit onto the bar)

ATG Squat Press 
60 x 15 (Heaviest DB)

BB CG Military Press (3/2/3)
80 x 10 (x 3 sets)

BB Spilt Squats
80 x 8 (Both sides x 2)

Heaviest weights available hence the low numbers.  Had to make do because of work demands, and did not have access to gym.


----------



## goob (May 31, 2007)

4.1 Mile run:  32 minutes - comfortable pace, only 50-60% pace effort.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting workout. I like it.


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

I try.

Yesterday: 4.2 mile run.  (Not timed, 65-70% pace effort)


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

Hise's
240 x 12
240 x 12

Cable Crunches
75 x 10 (3/4/3)
75 x 10

Tbar Rows
160 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6

Leg Ext
120 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6
Reverse Leg Ext
120 x 6
120 x 6
125 x 6

Bulgarian's
52.5's x 6 (Both leg's x 3) (2/2/2)

SA Pulldowns
100 x 6 (x3 sets)

Lat Pulldown's
WG 140 x 6
WG 140 x 8
CG  150 x 8
CG 155 x 6

Hanging L's
25 (seconds) x 2

Leg Press
500 x 8 (x 3 sets) 3/2/3

Bizarre schedule this week meant custom workouts.  This was legs/pull hybrid with extras thrown in.  Pretty ass kicking.  Bulgarian's were easier than usual, wierdly enough.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

gut shit


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> gut shit


 
TY fu-turama.  Nice amount of volume..... but not compared to those full body workouts you've posted.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I only have three official training days, then one day of grip stuff. Otherwise I'd probably train too much.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Hise's
> 240 x 12
> 240 x 12
> 
> ...



Wow, custom indeed.  Core work in the front and in the back.  Not to mention, isolations in the front and the middle too.


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well I only have three official training days, then one day of grip stuff. Otherwise I'd probably train too much.


 
Yeah, that's me too.  (not counting the 3 cardio days)



AKIRA said:


> Wow, custom indeed. Core work in the front and in the back. Not to mention, isolations in the front and the middle too.


 
Yeah, not ideal.  But I had to try and use other movements cuz of the custom workouts earlier in the week, which were more towards push.

Back to normal service next week. ........i think.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

How come there is a need for the workout to be out of place?  What exactly is preventing you from order?


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> How come there is a need for the workout to be out of place? What exactly is preventing you from order?


 
Just a mad schedule at work.  Hard to describe, but i was on call at all hours, and basically went the whole week with very little sleep.  Could'nt et to the gym and had to use limited equipment at home, and at work when i had the chance.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

What are Unilateral DB side Presses?

And SA pulldowns?  Straight Arm Pulldowns?


----------



## goob (Jun 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What are Unilateral DB side Presses?
> 
> And SA pulldowns? Straight Arm Pulldowns?


 






Like this, but your feet are angled 45 degrees (facing away from the side with the weight) and you are more angled over in the torso.  

SA pulldowns = Straight arm.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmph.  I still cant picture it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Bulgarians hurt so bad!!


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

Not so bad this time round, although at heaviest weight yet.  Guess 6 reps is managable, 8 seems to be hell.

Today: 4.1 mile run. Not timed, really struggled for some reason.  Just one of those days I guess.


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

DB bench 
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5

CGBP
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

Arnold's
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8
Lateral Raise
30 x 10 (hold 3 sec) x2

Cable Crunches
70 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10 ( Hold for 3)

Dips
BW x 15
BW + 50 x 15
BW + 50 x 15
BW +50  x 15

Incline bench
100 x 8 (Feeble)

Ok.  Normal service resumes after last weeks experiments, although, unilateral stuff will be making a come back.  Not great, felt like i lost some strength after a week fucking about.  Would like to get back on creatine as it seemed to give me the extra 'push' to do that little bit more.....


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

None the less nice workout. Those DB presses look nice.


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> None the less nice workout. Those DB presses look nice.


 
TY DD, always a positive force.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that workout. How you managed to do incline dench after all those dips is beyond me!! Good stuff Mr. goob.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

That reminds me. I tried to do a 3 exercise superset with:

Scap Pushups
Dips
Incline Press

And it just wasnt happening, nice work after my afterthought Goob!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok.  Normal service resumes after last weeks experiments, although, unilateral stuff will be making a come back.  Not great, felt like i lost some strength after a week fucking about.  Would like to get back on creatine as it seemed to give me the extra 'push' to do that little bit more.....




I really like DB work.  It helps to get past sticking points.

Nice solid workout, man!


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nothing wrong with that workout. How you managed to do incline dench after all those dips is beyond me!! Good stuff Mr. goob.


 
Yeah, it was stupid.  Should have sacrafised the DB bench for it, or added it after.  I just saw it before heading out and thought, why the fuck not....



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> That reminds me. I tried to do a 3 exercise superset with:
> 
> Scap Pushups
> Dips
> ...


 
Ouuchh!!  Sounds painful. 


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I really like DB work. It helps to get past sticking points.
> 
> Nice solid workout, man!


 
Wierdly, my DB work is better than any of my bar work, in most areas...


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

HIIT 10 x 80 min sprints. 1 minute rest in between.

Almost felt easy today.........._almost_......


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2007)

You're a sick bastard, my friend.  A sick, sick bastard...


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

^^^^^agreed!!!!!!


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're a sick bastard, my friend. A sick, sick bastard...


 

What!? They told me those records would be wiped after a few ye........er, oh I get you.

It was wierd, I could have done more. Maybe down to having a great day. Who knows.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

good dips!


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:
			
		

> good dips!


 
TY! 



fufu said:


> YouTube Video


 
Wow, awesome find!  That's the first fretless guitar I've ever seen.  Cool sounds, it was smart how he used the CAT peddle to sample the opening chord.  Wierd delay sounds, kind of like a whale moaning underwater.....


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

Bent over Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Unilateral One armed rows
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
One armed row (supported)
85 x 6
85 x 6

WG Chins
BW x 6 (x 3 sets)

Saxon's
20's x 10 (both sides x 3)

Pullovers
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 8

Not bad. Kind of rushed.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah a glass layed fretless, he made one for John Frusciante I can't wait to hear him play that. In alot of john's earlier stuff he recorded alot of backwards guitar and volume swelling stuff, sounds like the fretless in a way.


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah Frusciante will take that to a new level with his skills.  Pretty wild sounding guitar though.  

On another note I was listening to the chillis earlier and thinking how much I love Frusciante's sound. Def, one of my favourite guitarists in terms of sound.  Hendrix, Squire, Frusciante.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

Of course I would say this, but he is my favorite guitarist. His playing has changed a ton throughout his career, I like it all. My favorite playing was from his post heroin addiction era. All his solos were really simple, but beautiful. He just released a new album with another band he has called Ataxia w. Fugazi bassist Joe Lally and Josh Klinghoffer.


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Of course I would say this, but he is my favorite guitarist. His playing has changed a ton throughout his career, I like it all. My favorite playing was from his post heroin addiction era. All his solos were really simple, but beautiful. He just released a new album with another band he has called Ataxia w. Fugazi bassist Joe Lally and Josh Klinghoffer.


 
Cool. Will have to find some of their stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

Daddy, whats a "Saxon?"


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

goob said:


> TY!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome find!  That's the first fretless guitar I've ever seen.  Cool sounds, it was smart how he used the CAT peddle to sample the opening chord.  Wierd delay sounds, kind of like a whale moaning underwater.....





Wow, that is awesome. That would be the first fretless guitar I have seen, also.


----------



## goob (Jun 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Daddy, whats a "Saxon?"


 
Testosterone Nation - Real Abs

Towards the bottom of this.  The Unilateral side press you asked about before is also in this.


----------



## goob (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wow, that is awesome. That would be the first fretless guitar I have seen, also.


 
Makes you wonder what else you could do with making a guitar out of different materials.


----------



## goob (Jun 8, 2007)

Fuck it, 2000th post!!!!!

Now that's out of the way.......


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

^ congrats


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2007)

Leg Ext (Reverse)
120 x 8
130 x 8
140 x 8

Leg Ext
150 x 8
150 x 8
160 x 8

Squats
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

Cable Crunches
80 x 10
80 x 10
85 x 10

DB Sumo Squats
60's x 8
65's x 8
65's x 8

WoodChoppers
70 x 6
70 x 6
SA pulldowns
75 x 6
75 x 6

Mildly hungover.  Sweating far more than usual as a result.  Energy levels down, so not a great session. Fuck it.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

Haha, well at least you showed up. I can't workout after a night of drinking, or I'll puke.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck it, 2000th post!!!!!
> 
> Now that's out of the way.......



Post whore!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice job on staying motivated.  I worked 16.5 hours yesterday, and I'm having a tough time getting my lazy ass motivated.


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, well at least you showed up. I can't workout after a night of drinking, or I'll puke.


 
Haha, right on man.  I always find that there's a hungover level that you can manage to workout with, but any more than that, and it's sickness city.  Could, not have done it today, I think i'm still drunk.


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Post whore!


 
Yeah, i'm prolific.....


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Nice job on staying motivated. I worked 16.5 hours yesterday, and I'm having a tough time getting my lazy ass motivated


.

That's one hell of a shift.  Not what you need on a friday.

I hear you though, after a day like that it's really diffecult not to just morph onto the count and veg out.  I only went to the gym for 2 reasons- 1. I only go 3 times a week, so missing out because of a slight hang over would be stupid. 
2. To 'negate' some of the physiological downsides from drinking. However effective it is, i don't know, but it makes me feel better......

All work and no play makes jack a dull boy.......


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2007)

How old are you goob? What are you stats? Just curious

You've been putting up some nice numbers, good stuff


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Shiz, but i reckon there's a lot higher numbers put up by nearly everyone else here, yourself included.
Stats: Age-26. 5'7".  Approx 145 pounds.

Never really tested my max's. I don't train with anyone so I can't really say - no spotter to help with. I could guess, but there'd be no point. I'm in it for the conditioning and the aesthetic reasons, PR's not my thing....


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

so you finally reveal your age.


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)

Today:

10 x 80-100m sprints.  

1-5      30 seconds rest
6-10     1 Minute rest.

Still had energy in the tank.  These are almost getting easy.......


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> so you finally reveal your age.


 
 Why, was anyone actually interested??????


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

I asked a while ago and you kept it a secret. hehhe


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> I asked a while ago and you kept it a secret. hehhe


 
Did you????  Haha, i did make an effort to not reveal it for a long while.......and i don't even know why????!!!!!!

Damn, secrets out now.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Taking a week off?


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Taking a week off?


 
Not unless I'm struck by a meteor.....

DB Incline Bench
60 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

WG Behind neck BB press
70 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

Dips
BW = 50 x 12 (3 Sets)

Saxon's
25's x 10
25's x 10

Hise's
245 x 8
245 x 12

CGBP
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

Not so bad, but not so good. Straight down the middle, had to stop myself from adding far more volume.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Unless you have great shoulder flexibility it's not a great idea to do behind the neck pressing but I'm sure you know that...
Nice job on the dips Mr. goob. Ouch saxon's those are evil.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Unless you have great shoulder flexibility it's not a great idea to do behind the neck pressing but I'm sure you know that...
> Nice job on the dips Mr. goob. Ouch saxon's those are evil.


 
TY BB!  Yeah, it was for a change, and I did'nt know that they were a possible injury giver, but I had a sneaking suspision.  They just don't feel like a natural movement.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

How are you getting 245 overhead?


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> How are you getting 245 overhead?


 
Put my foot underneath the bar, and flick it up 7ft in the air and then catch it overhead, slotting it neatly onto my shoulders......


....and _sometimes_, I use a squat rack.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hahaha.....the first of the 2 would be mildly impressive.....haha

Nice. Hey I got a picture up in my gallery now. Its old (like 3 years old)...but its me.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hahaha.....the first of the 2 would be mildly impressive.....haha
> 
> Nice. Hey I got a picture up in my gallery now. Its old (like 3 years old)...but its me.


 
I know!  Even if I managed to make the weight airborn, it would kill me to catch it!!

Yeah, I saw, very impressive man.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, right on man.  I always find that there's a hungover level that you can manage to workout with, but any more than that, and it's sickness city.  Could, not have done it today, I think i'm still drunk.



Funny you mention a night of drinking...we spoke about this before and I finally got a good workout after a night of drinking!  It wasnt yesterday's or the day before, but I think the preceeding one I was at the gym after a night of drinking and rocking the house.

Ok Ive asked this before and Ive forgotten AGAIN.  What are Saxons?  Google comes up with computer shit..

145lbs you are?  What height?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Saxons are holding weight overhead and doing basically side bends. They are tough as hell! I use like 20 pound dumbells....


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Funny you mention a night of drinking...we spoke about this before and I finally got a good workout after a night of drinking! It wasnt yesterday's or the day before, but I think the preceeding one I was at the gym after a night of drinking and rocking the house.
> 
> Ok Ive asked this before and Ive forgotten AGAIN. What are Saxons? Google comes up with computer shit..
> 
> 145lbs you are? What height?


 
5'7".  Yeah, my 2nd last workout - the hungover one was'nt so hot.....


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Saxons are holding weight overhead and doing basically side bends. They are tough as hell! I use like 20 pound dumbells....


 
In here:::::::------

Testosterone Nation - Real Abs


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Ohhhhh.  Hmm.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

4.2 mile run.  32 minutes.  getting easy (-er)


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I cannot run that long! I would vomit! Nice work Goobster!


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

TY!  I don't know, i think you'd probably find it pretty easy.

If I really pushed myself, I think 25-6 minutes for the total after coming back from my thigh & knee injury.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

4.2 miles in 32 minutes? That's like a 7:40 minute/mile pace, good.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> 4.2 miles in 32 minutes? That's like a 7:40 minute/mile pace, good.


 
That's around my easy/ lazy base pace- kind of a tickover pace.  I found the HIIT sprints help a lot in getting that speed up.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

Cable Crunches
80 x 10
80 x 10 
80 x 10

BB Bent over Rows
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x10

WG pullups
BW x 8 (3 sets)

U/S unilateral rows
70 x 8
70 x 6
75 x 6

SA Pulldowns
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Unilateral Press
50 x 10 (Both sides)

Rushed, so volume down.  Damn it!


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Nothing to be upset about, workout looks stacked for sure!


----------



## goob (Jun 15, 2007)

HIIT. 12 x 60 - 80 m sprints. 30-  1 minute rest.


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

Leg Ext
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

Reverse leg ext
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

Deadlifts
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x5

Woodchoppers
65 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

Lunges
70's x 8
70's x 8
70's x 8

Ouch. Lunges felt sore for some reason.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

^ ooo nice lunges, those are damn tough. That is why I never do them anymore.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

btw, you could call reverse leg extension, just leg flexion or curl. Just getting a little technical on your ass.


----------



## goob (Jun 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ ooo nice lunges, those are damn tough. That is why I never do them anymore.


 
Says mr 100 db bulgarian's!



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> btw, you could call reverse leg extension, just leg flexion or curl. Just getting a little technical on your ass.


 
...last time you did that I could'nt sit down for 3 days.....


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2007)

HIIT 10 x 100 m sprints. 90-95% flat out effort/ speed.

Fairly easy.....


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Lunges last? OUCH!


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Incline Bench (Speed)
100 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 6
135 x 5

Lateral Raises
25's x 5
25's x 5
25's x 5

Incline Flys
55's x 6
60's x 6
60's x 6

Skullcruxshers
50 x 8
50 x 8

Dips
BW +50 x 12 (3 sets)

DB OH Press
60's x 5
60's x 5
60's x 5

Saxon's
25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10

Not bad.  All the extra work i'm doing is draining me and my numbers are suffering.  Time for creatine methinks......


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Been a while since i posted track.

This ones very different.........great idea and well remixed....





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

Yesterday:

WG Chins
BW x 6 (x 3 sets)

Deadlifts
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Hise's
245 x 10
245 x 10

Unilateral pull down
70 x 6 (Both sides)
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6 

Supine Rows (2/4/3)
BW x 8 (x 3 sets)

Saxons
20's x 10 (x 3 sets)

Unilateral Bent DB over rows
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

Felt good.  Cut cals right down, so power output much lower, did'nt seem to affect me too much.  Not bad, even though pushed for time....

Today:  4.3 mile run: 35 mins, easy/ med pace.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Good job with those deadlifts.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

TY. They were ok, i don't like deadlifts, so don't do them often.  Not good for my old back and knee injury.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

goob your avi rules 

and nice wo.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> goob your avi rules
> 
> and nice wo.


 
Haha, made it the other day.  Yoda would be way cooler if he looked like that........


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice Hise's...ouch brother, very ouch!


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

Sure was, it's getting near the limit my spine will take standing with that on my shoulders.  I think 300 and i'd start to shrink.


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha....I think 250 is enough for me.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Leg Ext
> 165 x 8
> 165 x 8
> 165 x 8
> ...





You got a video link of Woodchoppers?  I can never remember the movement so I never do them nor prescribe them.

Oh and how do you like Saxons?


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

Saxon's are quite good.  Never fail to et a sweat on....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2007)

Deadlifts
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4

Leg press
530 x 8
530 x 8
540 x 8

Leg ext
150 x 8 (x 4 sets)

Leg curl
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Sumo DB squats
70's x 8
80's x 10
80's x 10

SA pulldowns
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
Woodchoppers
80 x 6
80 x 6

Saxon's 
20's x 10 (x 3 sets)


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Good lord, thats alot of weight on woodchops!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good lord, thats alot of weight on woodchops!



I was thinking the same thing about the Leg Curls.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks fellas.  

Wood choppers were at the limit, I could not do anymore, with semi-good form. 

My legs were on fire after those leg curls. I was walking like john wayne after a bigdyl special with a side order of haemaroids and constipation after that workout.  ouch.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Monday: 4.4 mile run: 35 mins

Tue: HIIT 8 x 25 seconds max effort sprints.  1 min rest interval.

Wed: 3.5 mile run: 25 minutes.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Monday: 4.4 mile run: 35 mins
> 
> Tue: HIIT 8 x 25 seconds max effort sprints.  1 min rest interval.
> 
> Wed: 3.5 mile run: 25 minutes.





You are in tip top shape. What is your BF%? It must be pretty low to handle your work load.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks K.  Although, not as you'd expect.  Think my BF% is around 12-14%.  I can see the abs when tensed, but still have a little fat when relaxed.   Can't seem to drop lower, hence the heavy workload.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

Id have to see someone in PERSON and watch them have abs relaxed and have even better eabs flexed.  In my Myspace pics, any ab display is with a hard clench and even then it sucks.

Cut in 1 week.  ....cant wait.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id have to see someone in PERSON and watch them have abs relaxed and have even better eabs flexed. In my Myspace pics, any ab display is with a hard clench and even then it sucks.
> 
> Cut in 1 week. ....cant wait.


 
Sucks eh?

I only have them when flexed.  No fucking way I'm putting up pics. Don't want to show you fuckers up with my heavenly good looks.  I'd just feel bad.........


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn loading up and unloading that leg press could be your GPP lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Monday: 4.4 mile run: 35 mins
> 
> Tue: *HIIT 8 x 25 seconds max effort sprints.  1 min rest interval.*
> 
> Wed: 3.5 mile run: 25 minutes.



At what point did you colon fall out?


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn loading up and unloading that leg press could be your GPP lol.


 
What's GPP????  Does take a while to load that bastard up alright!



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> At what point did you colon fall out?


 
Had it replaced with a 'plug and play' version.  Means that i can remove it before idiotic exersice regime's like 8 x 25 sec sprints.  Saves a system crash.


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

Custom #42

Speed Hack Squats 
100 x 8
100 x 8

BB Standing Press
90 x 6 (x 4 sets)
Upright BB rows
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Bent over rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Waterbury (Unsupported) DB Rows
50 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Unilateral DB Bench
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12
(All both sides + Supersetted - no rest at all)

Bench Dips
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 24

Planks
90 seconds (x2)

Random workout.  Believe it or not, the planks were the worst, was gunning for 3.5 minutes non stop, but due to severe lack of sleep, could'nt do.
Speed hack squats wierd.  Was going up and down, like Bigdyl at mardi gras......


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Was going up and down, like Bigdyl at mardi gras......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Was going up and down, like Bigdyl at mardi gras......



LOL classic


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Speed hack squats? Are you using the bar behind your legs? Or is it a machine? If it is the first thing then be careful. Going quickly can really put your spine in a bad postion.


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Speed hack squats? Are you using the bar behind your legs? Or is it a machine? If it is the first thing then be careful. Going quickly can really put your spine in a bad postion.


 
It was with the bar behind my legs.  It did feel very odd, but no back pain, which was good.


Today: 3.6 mile run.  Not timed.  Pace abysmal at start, quite fast towards end.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

As long as your safe I am satisfied with that!


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> As long as your safe I am satisfied with that!


 
 Thank you kind sir.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Custom #45

One armed pulldowns
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
Overhand CG pulldowns
170 x 6
170 x 6
One armed rows
80 x 6
60 x 6

Cable Crunches (2/6/2)
85 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10 
90 x 10

Seated Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x8

Twisting DB bench?
50 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

Wood choppers
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Pullovers
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

10 mins at 10 mph on treadmill.

Not bad. Won't be training legs exclusively for a while due to running + cut. Won't not train them, but will be limiting their involvement, as the training was interfering with running ability. Although custom - it resembled a pull day more than anything else.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

Those unilateral movements (db bench) really knack the core, eh? No rest between arms either... I don't think I'd be able to do a sit-up to get up after that. I'd just stay on the bench. I nearly fell off the bench too when I went to failure.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

I hear that, I always try and sit up with the DB's rather than drop them, just for the extra effort.

Haha, I've done that too.  Quite embarasing to fall of the Bench.  
The worse one was when I fell onto the treadmill and got launched like a scud missile onto the floor.  I had friction burns on my ass, legs and back after that.  A few people were laughing, but by that point, so was I.

Also fell off a pulldown machine when a hot chick walked past, and i turned to check her out.  All you can do is laugh.....


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

It seems you keep people entertained wherever you go. 

A lot of people wouldn't be able to laugh at themselves like that. I think being able to do that is a sign you're comfortable with yourself.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

TY.  I've got thick skin.  Anyway, if you can't laugh at yourself, what point is there.....

.....and I'm used to doing really stupid things that I end up laughing at myself about.   Usually drunk, mind.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

GPP is general physical preparedness its like how much work can you do. Hard to describe ...how much volume and physical work you can do. If your GPP is high you can handle alot of volume without being over trained and your aerobic capacity is good. Anyone correct me if i forgot something.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow those pullovers are strong man!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear that, I always try and sit up with the DB's rather than drop them, just for the extra effort.
> 
> Haha, I've done that too.  Quite embarasing to fall of the Bench.
> The worse one was when I fell onto the treadmill and got launched like a scud missile onto the floor.  *I had friction burns on my ass*, legs and back after that.  A few people were laughing, but by that point, so was I.
> ...



Was Bigdyl present? Sounds like something he'd be interested in!


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> GPP is general physical preparedness its like how much work can you do. Hard to describe ...how much volume and physical work you can do. If your GPP is high you can handle alot of volume without being over trained and your aerobic capacity is good. Anyone correct me if i forgot something.


 
Gotcha. I think I have quite a high GPP. I've always done high volume.



			
				 Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Wow those pullovers are strong man!


 
Thanks man.  One of my favourite lifts.  



			
				tallcall said:
			
		

> Was Bigdyl present? Sounds like something he'd be interested in!


 
Haha.  As it happens he was there, with an ice pack and some lotion.  But I think the nurses uniform was a little overboard......


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Twisting DB Bench? What is that?


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

Er.... it's probably called something else.

Like a DB bench but your hands start with your palms facing you, twisting to face outwards at top of movement.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

Yesterday:

OH DB Press
60 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

DB Flat Bench
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

CGBP
80 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6

Saxon's
20's x 10
20's x 10

BB Shrugs
190 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

Front raises DB's (2/5/2)
25's x 5
25's x 5
25's x 5


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

Today: 4.5 mile run.  35 mins


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

HIIT.  100 m x 9.  30 second rest intervals.

Dear lord......


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

That's pretty badass. Do you get that sharp pain in your right (or left) 'inner oblique' as well?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm liking all that DB work good for working the stabilizers. Glade to see you busting some ass on the cardio!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

Great workout Goob. What are saxons, by the way?


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

You can almost OH press as much as you can bench? Why is that?


----------



## goob (Jul 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's pretty badass. Do you get that sharp pain in your right (or left) 'inner oblique' as well?


 
No, I'm fine usually.  I think when I first started HIIT I might have had that.  Pretty hardcore HIIT though - toughest part of my regime, although perversly, I'm finding it easier than everything else at the moment. 



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I'm liking all that DB work good for working the stabilizers. Glade to see you busting some ass on the cardio!


 
Yeah, I'm finding DB's get me better results.



			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> Great workout Goob. What are saxons, by the way?


 Thanks Kelju, although next to your workouts, i must have the stregnth of a disabled crackhead ant.

Saxons: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alpine Core Training Beyond The Floor



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> You can almost OH press as much as you can bench? Why is that?


 
No idea, but my bench sucks ass badly, and I don't spend enough time trying to improve it.  After this cut is finished I will make an effort to beat it like a goofy ginger stepchild.


----------



## goob (Jul 6, 2007)

Today:

DB Rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
Bent Over Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
Bicep Curls
40 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 6
Tricep Pushdowns
60 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

One armed pulldowns
75 x 8
85 x 6
85 x 6
T Bar Rows
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6

WG pull ups 
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

3 Mile run:  22 minutes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow good rows man!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow good rows man!


Seconded.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

I love those T bar rows. Amazing numbers on all of them man, good job!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow good rows man!



Yeah, I honestly didnt expect those numbers.

Then you get T-bar rows and pullups AFTER bicep curls.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

I know the feeling with the benching. Mines been crappy for a while. But nice DB rows this time around.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

good rowing bud


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 6, 2007)

Go goob go!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> good rowing bud



I concur. that is some excellent rowing work there.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

haha.  Thanks guys.  My back feels like it was hit by this:


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like a really badass transformer.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> haha.  Thanks guys.  My back feels like it was hit by this:





No, I think that picture is a great metaphor. Your pulling power is as good as that truck's pulling power.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

haha, if that thing transformed, it would be 200ft high and invinsible!


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No, I think that picture is a great metaphor. Your pulling power is as good as that truck's pulling power.


 
Thanks man!  But if my pulling power was that truck, then yours would be the equivalent of a black hole!!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks man!  But if my pulling power was that truck, then yours would be the equivalent of a black hole!!!!!


You're saying his pulling power sucks?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're saying his pulling power sucks?



Haha good catch


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Incline Bench
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Fly's
40 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Bench Dips
BW + 60 x 15  (x 3 sets)

Inverted Rows
BW x 8 (x 3 sets)

DB rows
70 x 8 (x 3 sets)

Underhand pullups
BW x 10
BW x 10
Bw x 10

3 Mile run home: 21 mins

Not bad. Custom workout #52.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 8, 2007)

Custom workout #52. 

Sweet wo Mr. goob!   How many days do you run?


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Custom workout #52.
> 
> Sweet wo Mr. goob!   How many days do you run?


 
haha, I just picked that number at random. 

3-4 days per week.  I try to get at least 1 HIIT session in, maybe 2-3 if I feel up for it, as it seems to be the most beneficial and taxing.  And like a certain Utah resident.......I like pain!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 8, 2007)

Your rows really rock.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 8, 2007)

Run, Goob, Run!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2007)

Your a pretty strong guy Goob those flys are pretty heavy and you got 10 pullups.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I am impressed with your inclines. How much do you weigh?


----------



## goob (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks dudes. 

Double: approx 140 lb's.  I'm pretty light.  

HIIT: 8 x 120 m sprints.  Rest 30 seconds for First 5, 1 minute for last 3.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

nice workout goobster!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks dudes.
> 
> Double: approx 140 lb's.  I'm pretty light.
> 
> HIIT: 8 x 120 m sprints.  Rest 30 seconds for First 5, 1 minute for last 3.



WOW your weights are looking alot heavier lol.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 9, 2007)

You're awesome, benching very close to your body weight! Way to go man!


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Great motivators as always.

DB Bench
77.5 x 4
77.5 x 4
77.5 x 4
77.5 x 4

Hise's
240 x 12
240 x 12
240 x 12 ( Should have added 20-30lb's and lowered reps, but the weight would have crushed me!)

OH DB press
70 x 4
70 x 4
70 x 4
70 x 3

Dips
BW x 10 (x 3 sets)

Fuck it. I'm introducing elements of P/RR/S. This was a power day, hence the usual volume cut in half. Still fairly whipped, but went almost to the limit on all lifts. (Could have done more dips, but they seem to give pain in the front of my shoulders as i finish the last one and et down from the apparatus. This is momantary, but feels wierd.)


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Hise's
> 240 x 12
> 240 x 12
> 240 x 12 ( Should have added 20-30lb's and lowered reps, but the weight would have crushed me!)



That's not a bad idea.  I read once on IM, from P-funk (I think), that it makes sense to load up and get a feel for it.  I think he was referring to Squats at the time, but the point is valid for pretty much any exercise.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn, you're one strong motherfucker for your weight!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damn, you're one strong motherfucker for your weight!



True story. Nice stuff goobelicious.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damn, you're one strong motherfucker for your weight!



Goob=Beast!


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's not a bad idea. I read once on IM, from P-funk (I think), that it makes sense to load up and get a feel for it. I think he was referring to Squats at the time, but the point is valid for pretty much any exercise.


 
Makes sense, although I think I would be a few inches smaller and fatter if I had loaded much more on......



			
				 Witchblade said:
			
		

> Damn, you're one strong motherfucker for your weight!


 


			
				Bakerboy said:
			
		

> True story. Nice stuff goobelicious.


 



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Goob=Beast!


 
Cheers dudes, although next to the fufu's, BB's, DD's, Witch's, DOMS's, Brutus's, Akira's infact nearly all IM'ers, I fade well into the background...


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

It just blows my mind that your OH presses are right there with your benching. Hey try adding a bit more back work, see if that helps.


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> It just blows my mind that your OH presses are right there with your benching. Hey try adding a bit more back work, see if that helps.


 
I'll do that next workout. Supine's, T-bar's, one armed pulldowns etc.

The new plan is to add_ some_ P/RR/S principles.
Week or day at a time:
Power (2-4 rep range, very heavy)
Rep range (10-15 reps, 70% heavy range)
Shock. (Supersets etc.)

Not sure whether to alternated days or do a week at a time. This may help bench, which i will devote more attention to.

Forgot to say, any thoughts/ sugestios/ corrections to the above???


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> I'll do that next workout.  Supine's, T-bar's, one armed pulldowns etc.
> 
> The new plan is to add_ some_ P/RR/S principles.
> Week or day at a time:
> ...



I like it alot Goob. actually im pretty sure you can out DB bench me and i know you got me in OHP lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like it alot Goob. actually im pretty sure you can out DB bench me and i know you got me in OHP lol.


 
I don't know man, there's not much in it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> It just blows my mind that your OH presses are right there with your benching. Hey try adding a bit more back work, see if that helps.



Fuck yeah it is.  Though its not that much of a difference, but it is acute.

I wonder if goob's triceps or anterior dels are large for his body...  

Maybe youre cheating during the OH presses?  Who knows...

But Id get that bench up in anyway you could, if it concerns you.


----------



## goob (Jul 11, 2007)

Try to keep form pretty strict on all lifts, so i don't think i'm cheating.  

Not too bothered about bench, but will be putting more effort in to improve.  Currently in caloric defecit, so i don't see this improving too soon.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

That is true. Whenever I am cutting I dont see anything increasing....and thats what I am doing right now.


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> True story. Nice stuff goobelicious.



I  like that name...goobelicious.....good one BB.

nice workout G


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!

WG pulldowns
165 x 6
180 x 4
180 x 4
175 x 4
Unilateral deep pulldowns 
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 4

Supine Rows
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

Bent over rows
100 x 4
110 x 4
115 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4

Saxon's
25's x 10 (x 3 sets)

Lying incline raises (feeble...just, fucking feeble goddamn it)
20 x 4
20 x 4

11mph 12 minute run.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking strong goob.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Lying incline raises (feeble...just, fucking feeble goddamn it)
> 20 x 4
> 20 x 4



How long have you been doing them?


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long have you been doing them?


 
First time.......


----------



## tallcall (Jul 12, 2007)

Feeble or not they looked good to me!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

goob said:


> First time.......



Then don't sweat it.  You'll adapt quick enough.


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

4.1 mile run.  easy/med pace.  34 mins


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 14, 2007)

If you like Lucy Pinder, here's your new wallpaper.

http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/celebs/lucypinder/lucy_pinder_6.jpg


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice workout goobs!


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> If you like Lucy Pinder, here's your new wallpaper.
> 
> http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/celebs/lucypinder/lucy_pinder_6.jpg


 
Result!  Thanks Witch, that's going to be the new desktop. 



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Nice workout goobs!


 
Cheers ma' dear!


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

*Custom #64*

Alternate twisting unilateral DB side presses
35's x 14
40's x 10
40's x 10

DB Bent presses (Both sides)
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

Face Pulls
45 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8
SA Pulldowns
85 x 8
85 x 8

Unilaternal cable rows (both sides)
50 x 6
50 x 6
52.5 x 6

Cable crunches (2/6/2)
95 x 10
95 x 10

Treadmill HIIT. 12 mins
Intervals:
1 min @ 8 mph ( x 6)
1 min @ 12 mph(x 6)

Awesome workout! Really enjoyed that (well not the HIIT part).
First time doing first 3 exersices, bent press is a kick ass exersice, straight into my favourites despite being hard to do, especially balance.
Face pulls were wierd, I could'nt seem to do them without leaning back, despite altering weight before starting. I managed to get them down, but i'm not sure on form (leaning). Could have upped weight by a good bit, but it was the 1st time and wanted to nail form.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

You always be bustin your balls on that cardio goob and your workouts all have cool names .


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

HIIT 8 x 100 m sprints.  Rest 20s - 1min.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice stuff goobelicious.  Do you do any kind of warm up before you sprint? Do you start standing or in a sprinter position?


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Some basic stretched then a 5 minute jog. Then straight to maximum velocity.....

Standing starts.  For some reason i find HIIT easier than steady state cardio, although I have'nt found the motivation to tackle the ultimate goal- guerilla cardio.......yet.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

I've completed Guerilla Cardio once last summer when I was in top cardiovascular shape. I was doing HIIT 3 to 4 times a week then and I was very lean and not so heavy. Still I nearly died that day, heh. I completed it though! The 10s RI are real killers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Some basic stretched then a 5 minute jog. Then straight to maximum velocity.....
> 
> Standing starts.  For some reason i find HIIT easier than steady state cardio, although I have'nt found the motivation to tackle the ultimate goal- guerilla cardio.......yet.



Cant stand hitt i used to do it with my marine friend when he was training to gety in shape for boot camp and i always hated that shit!


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I've completed Guerilla Cardio once last summer when I was in top cardiovascular shape. I was doing HIIT 3 to 4 times a week then and I was very lean and not so heavy. Still I nearly died that day, heh. I completed it though! The 10s RI are real killers.


 
Well done.   Probably only 10% of IM'ers or less could manage it.
10 RI's are brutal, especially combined with the 20 second sprints.

That's my goal before the end of summer......


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Cant stand hitt i used to do it with my marine friend when he was training to gety in shape for boot camp and i always hated that shit!


 
Sure ain't easy.  Although the more you do it, the more you like it - but I might add, I like pain.

Surprised the _scholar of pain_ (DOMS) has'nt tried it yet.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Sure ain't easy.  Although the more you do it, the more you like it - but I might add, I like pain.
> 
> Surprised the _scholar of pain_ (DOMS) has'nt tried it yet.....



I don't know whats happened my cardio vascular system used to be excellent guess its the test booster?


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha, that's quality, although I reckon he could have done with a big nothern soul sample over the top.  Pretty decent drummer.  On a side note, I used to have the sampler used -Yamaha SU10, it's really meant as an auxilery for DJ sets - it's got a pad on it you can use to 'digitally' scratch the sample playing....


----------



## goob (Jul 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I don't know whats happened my cardio vascular system used to be excellent guess its the test booster?


 
I don't know, if anything I would have thought it would have improved performance.  Don't lose hope, I reckon 3 HIIT sessions and you'll wonder what the fuss was about.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice workout....I like that!


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

4.2 mile run. Pace slow at start, hyper-speed by end. Should have timed it.







YouTube Video











Wierd - but damn catchy...





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

more Marco, I like this guy : )






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like you're kicking some ass, goob!


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

Fufu:  That guy is some drummer.  Great technique.  THat first video sounds mad, like robot sex!

Katt:  I try.

Bench
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6
DB Bench
70 x 8
70 x 8

Bent Press
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Dips (deep)
BW x 10 (x 4)

Cable crunches
95 x 10 (x 3)

CGBP
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x6

Not bad.  Not great.  Not a problem.  Not good at all at bench.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job goobster.  How do you like doing the bent press, I've never really done that before, it looks super tough.


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job goobster.  How do you like doing the bent press, I've never really done that before, it looks super tough.


 

TY! New favourite movement.  Works shoulders, obliques, lats and arms in one go.  Not to mention stabilisation muscles.  Diamond sir, just diamond.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Your DB benching is stronger than your BB benching! Now that is impressive! I love it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your DB benching is stronger than your BB benching! Now that is impressive! I love it.


Yeah. If I were you I'd keep using dumbells for the bench. Better for the shoulders, balance between arms and in your case better for mass and strength too!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow lol thats intresting your stabilzers must be hella strong


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Yeah. If I were you I'd keep using dumbells for the bench. Better for the shoulders, balance between arms and in your case better for mass and strength too!


 
Yeah, I probably will.  Bench on occasion to mix it up.  It's a wierd one.



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Wow lol thats intresting your stabilzers must be hella strong


 
Thanks Brutus, they are quite sturdy, bit i'm still learning....


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you ever maxed out on bench?


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Have you ever maxed out on bench?


 

Never tested.  I don't have a training partner to work with.  I'll get round to asking someone to help spot me at somepoint.  It's not that important to me really.  

However I reckon I could add somewhere between 20-50 extra pounds on it as a max effort depending on how I feel on the day.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Never tested.  I don't have a training partner to work with.  I'll get round to asking someone to help spot me at somepoint.  It's not that important to me really.



I think I've only gone for a 1RM about three times in the last two years.

Like you, I workout alone.  But I also don't do it because, IMHO, you significantly raise the risk of injury when you do this.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I've only gone for a 1RM about three times in the last two years.
> 
> Like you, I workout alone. But I also don't do it because, IMHO, you significantly raise the risk of injury when you do this.


 
Makes a lot of sense, it's a lot of stress you're putting yourself under. 
  I think I'll have to do it just once to see what I could do.  But as I said, it's hardly a priority at the moment.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

*(Custom Pull # 75)  *

Seated Unilateral cable rows
50 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6

Unilateral BB floor rows
60 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5

Unilateral pulldown
65 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

BB rows
100 x 6
105 x 4
105 x 4
105 x4

Face Pulls
40 x 10 
50 x 12
SA pulldowns (Wide grip)
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

3 Mile run home.  Time 22 mins.  Pace medium (65%)

Early morning workouts suck.  Hard to put in good effort at that time in the morning.  

One armed pull day for a change up.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

Unilateral days are good for variation.

What are unilateral bb floor rows? Sounds hard.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Basically, the barbell is on the floor with the weight loaded on one end.  Pin the other end under a weight or bench.  Stand in Bent over row position over the weighted end, grab the end of the bar and lift, pulling to your lower chest.   

Kind of like a T-Bar row with one arm.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Basically, the barbell is on the floor with the weight loaded on one end.  Pin the other end under a weight or bench.  Stand in Bent over row position over the weighted end, grab the end of the bar and lift, pulling to your lower chest.
> 
> Kind of like a T-Bar row with one arm.


So just call them unilateral barbell T-bar rows.  Your unilateral strength is great man.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Good point.  Thanks Witch.  Wierdly it's better than my strength in two handed lifts.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

That's normal. It's called the bilateral deficit.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's normal. It's called the bilateral deficit.


 
Smartass.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I've only gone for a 1RM about three times in the last two years.
> 
> Like you, I workout alone.  But I also don't do it because, IMHO, you significantly raise the risk of injury when you do this.



I always feel 3-5 rep range gives me the best strength gains.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe its a mental thing?


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

No, doubt it.  I'd blame it on not eating enough cals.


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

Incline Bench
135 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 6
DB Bench
75 x 5
75 x 6
75 x 6

Bent Press
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

Weighted Crunches
BW + 30 lb x 10 (3 sets)

Hise's
225 x 12
230 x 10
230 x 8

Decline Flys
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

HIIT - 1.30 @ 8mph 
         1.30 @ 12mph
Repeat x 6

Awesome workout.  Everything went well, even the cardio was a walk in the park.  Got to love those bent presses.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2007)

Good workout, goob!

Are your shoulders still going numb from the Hises?


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good workout, goob!
> 
> Are your shoulders still going numb from the Hises?


 
Not as bad as they were, but yeah, they still do somewhat.  But be careful, I almost fucked my back loading too much on and pushing for an extra set.  Took a couple of days to recover. Still a great exersice though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! Nice bent press gooby.


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

I bet bent presses are alot tougher than I imagine them to be. Good job!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Incline Bench
> 135 x 8
> 135 x 6
> 135 x 6
> ...



 x 10 !

Those are good numbers for flies, yet you cant press more?!


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> x 10 !
> 
> Those are good numbers for flies, yet you cant press more?!


 

Its fast becoming my achillies heel.  It's probably pretty lucky I don't care about it that much.  With more cals, I could kick it up.  But still cutting back at this point so we'll see....


Bang on the point Akira.  I like you're brutal directness.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

50lb flies are where I was floating at when I did them.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Flyes are great Goob! 

I won't say anything about your inclines, because my husband has a mental block with his bench.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

I feel like I'm in the same boat, though, I'm just getting to the point where I can comfortably bench press more than I can shoulder press. Still, good job with those flies!


----------



## goob (Jul 22, 2007)

Waell, tank ya y'all.

Y'all makin' da goob feel lik'a skinin' a chicken'.   

Yeh'sir'ee!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> x 10 !
> 
> Those are good numbers for flies, yet you cant press more?!



Shit that is very good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2007)

cool riff






YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

^ that was cool


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to give those hise's a try....nice workout!


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> cool riff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cool.  Some nice blusey shreddin' there.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Yesterday: 4.3 mile run: 33 mins
 Today HIIT: 12 x 100 m sprints.  1 min rest.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Yesterday: 4.3 mile run: 33 mins
> Today HIIT: 12 x 100 m sprints.  1 min rest.



dam! gonna give the hiit another try myself.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Today: 4.1 mile run. Time = 33 mins.

Yesterday: *Custom Push #93*

Unilateral DB Decline Bench
40 x 20 (superset between sides)
40 x 20 
40 x 20
40 x 20

Pylometric Jump Pressups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Military Press (Very WG)
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

BB Front Raises (2/5/2)
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5

Bent Press (Both sides)
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

Bench Dips
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 25

Bench Crunches - Hands held straight overhead (like reaching for the sky if you were standing)
20
20
20 

Awesome Workout. Amazing what a few days off does to you. All lifts felt excellent, and I liked the design of this workout. Ok, most of you could tear it to pieces, but I loved it. Got a great pump from it.
Noted for future.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a great looking workout, man!  Well done!


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Gratis amigos.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Awesome Workout. Amazing what a few days off does to you. All lifts felt excellent, and I liked the design of this workout. Ok, most of you could tear it to pieces, but I loved it. Got a great pump from it.
> Noted for future.


Nothing to rip apart there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Keep it up man  lotta high reps i see good to see you mixing it up.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Pylometric Jump Pressups
> BW x 10
> BW x 10
> BW x 10
> ...



I love these two, you got to love Plyometrics and those Military presses make me look like a weak little girl! Out of curiosity, how much weight have you put on those Military presses? 

I love my cardio, so do you, I'm having "fun" with plyometric exercises, you seem to be as well. Are you sure you're not my evil twin?  

Good job buddy!


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nothing to rip apart there.


 
Dank u begaafde mijn vriend. 




			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Keep it up man lotta high reps i see good to see you mixing it up.


 
Gratis amigo.



			
				Tallcall said:
			
		

> I love these two, you got to love Plyometrics and those Military presses make me look like a weak little girl! Out of curiosity, how much weight have you put on those Military presses?
> 
> I love my cardio, so do you, I'm having "fun" with plyometric exercises, you seem to be as well. Are you sure you're not my evil twin?
> 
> Good job buddy!


 
Haha, evil twin!  Like the way you paint yourself as the angelic one!  But on hindsight, you'd be right on the money- there is mischevous darkness within thee.  

I don't know what my max as a miltary press is - never tested.  I'd struggle with approx 120-130 I think.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, evil twin!  Like the way you paint yourself as the angelic one!  But on hindsight, you'd be right on the money- there is mischevous darkness within thee.
> 
> I don't know what my max as a miltary press is - never tested.  I'd struggle with approx 120-130 I think.



Hehehe, you know me all too well!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha, you got that from a translator? Sounds like the Dutch version of Yoda!


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Haha, you got that from a translator? Sounds like the Dutch version of Yoda!


 
 Haha, I did indeed.  It was meant to say "Thank you my talented friend!

I guess it must of said something like "Thank you talented my friend"


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

The choice of words way really off, it said something more like "Thank you very much, talented, my dear friend."


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

Custom Pull #845

WG Chin ups
BW x 8
BW x 8

Unilateral pulldowns
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

DB pullovers
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

Hise's
240 x 12
240 x 12
245 x 12

Supine Rows (2/4/2)
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

One armed T-bars
60 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 6
70 x 5

Cable Crunches
85 x 10 
85 x 10
85 x 10 (2/8/2)

HIIT - 
1min@ 12kph, 
1min @ 18kph 
for 14mins

Ball buster.  The HIIT at the end was real hard going.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I couldnt even think about HIIT today.

Youre liking those Hises huh?  Have you noticed any hypertrophy to the traps since you started those?


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, I couldnt even think about HIIT today.
> 
> Youre liking those Hises huh? Have you noticed any hypertrophy to the traps since you started those?


 
Definately some growth there.  Much more defined since I started doing them.   I can put more weight on using hise's rather than, standard BB shrugs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

I do both a pull/push shrug.  Today I did regular DB shrugs, but theyre light.  When I do Hises they are around your weight.  

Reason why I ask about the hyper. is cuz today I didnt seem much of a difference.  This might be the glory of a cut since I was already considering skipping a workout....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

Very impressive weights man especially the pullovers i think i would rip my lats out lol.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 29, 2007)

Got to love those ball-buster HIIT sessions!! I know I love doing mine,


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

A blonde decides to try horseback riding, despite having had no lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse unassisted and the horse immediately springs into motion. It gallops along at a steady rhythmic pace, but the blonde begins to slip from the saddle. In terror, she grabs for the horse's mane, but cannot seem to get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's neck, but she slides down the side of the horse anyway.

The horse gallops along, seemingly oblivious to its slipping rider. Finally, giving up her frail grip, she leaps away from the horse to try and throw herself to safety. Unfortunately for the blonde, her foot becomes entangled in the stirrup and is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground again and again. Her head is battered against the ground, mere moments away from unconsciousness when...

Stan the Walmart manager runs out to shut the horse off.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Very impressive weights man especially the pullovers i think i would rip my lats out lol.


 
Na, I bet you could put that up if you wanted Brutus.  No worries. 



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Got to love those ball-buster HIIT sessions!! I know I love doing mine,


 
Hell yeah - more importantly how you feel afterwards - fucked, but euphoric.



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> A blonde decides to try horseback riding, despite having had no lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse unassisted and the horse immediately springs into motion. It gallops along at a steady rhythmic pace, but the blonde begins to slip from the saddle. In terror, she grabs for the horse's mane, but cannot seem to get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's neck, but she slides down the side of the horse anyway.
> 
> The horse gallops along, seemingly oblivious to its slipping rider. Finally, giving up her frail grip, she leaps away from the horse to try and throw herself to safety. Unfortunately for the blonde, her foot becomes entangled in the stirrup and is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground again and again. Her head is battered against the ground, mere moments away from unconsciousness when...
> 
> Stan the Walmart manager runs out to shut the horse off.


 
 Nice.  I think I met her once.  And probably did her too.


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Today: 4.5 miles = 28 minutes.  Lightening quick.


----------



## goob (Jul 31, 2007)

Incline Bench
140 x 10
140 x 10 
140 x10

Bent over unilateral side presses
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Alternate twisting OH press
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Bench Dips (raised incline)
BW + 50 x 15 (x 4 sets)

Woodchoppers
70 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 10

Saxon's
25's x 10 (both sides x 3)

Not all that great really. In fact about as much use as a chocolate fireguard. Fuck benching.  From now on DB's only, well at least until I start eating more......


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

EAT MORE THEN!  Those are some heavy woodchops.  I use maybe 20lbs on my cables.  Then again, I only do them as a dynamic warm up.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

nice dippies


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Dam Goob 140 incline what your max on flat?


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

I am impressed with your inclines.....what is your weight?


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> EAT MORE THEN! Those are some heavy woodchops. I use maybe 20lbs on my cables. Then again, I only do them as a dynamic warm up.


 
No.  I'm trying to lose the last of my beer gut.  Not far to go. Perfect & very happy everywhere else.



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> nice dippies


 
TY.



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Dam Goob 140 incline what your max on flat?


 
Don't know.  I've never tested, although Flat bench is my achillies heel.  For some reason, I can't get good numbers on it, DB bench is far superior, proportionate weight for weight.  I'd say I could'nt do any better than the incline though.



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> I am impressed with your inclines.....what is your weight?


 
147-150lb's at the moment.


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> YouTube Video


 
haha, Butthole surfers????  Old school.

"I got to meet the place, so I can get my monkey,
 teach him to be cool, but a little bit funky,
 got no credit got no fear, 
 got about a month til I can buy a beer,
 got to see a doctor about the words I said......"

Best bits him laughing his ass off at the end.

Wierd.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe your have a weakness in one of your muscles? Are you weak on decline bench?


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

U/S Unilateral DB Rows
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

One armed T-Bar rows
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 4
75 x 4

Alt DB curls to shoulder press twist
35 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 8

Unilateral Pulldowns
80 x 6
80 x 6
85 x 2
80 x 6

Supine Rows
BW x 6
BW x 8
BW x 8
Bw x 6

Cable Crunches
85 x 10 (2/5/2)
90 x 6  (2/4/2)
90 x 6
90 x 6 (...owww...)

Pretty good workout.  Damn it, I'm pretty close to my ultimate goal which is toned fight club esq body, but have to kick the last 8 or so  pounds.  
Any suggestions for workout related tips that might help?


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Maybe your have a weakness in one of your muscles? Are you weak on decline bench?


 
About the same.  Maybe slightly stronger ....it's been a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmmm maybe you should ask funk he probably has an answer.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Yesterday: Custom #412 - A religeous experience...

DB bench
75's x 6
75's x 8
75's x 6
75's x 6

Supine Rows (parallel 2/4/2)
BW x 8 (x 4 sets)

Pylometric press ups
10 
10
10

Bent Press (both sides, pause for 3 at bottom)
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5 

Decline Angle Raised Palms in Push ups
10
10
10
(Feet raised on 2 benches to provide decline angle)

Saxon's
25's x 10
25's x 10

Ab Wheel rollouts
10
10
10

HIIT - 1min @ 12, 1min @ 18 (x 8)

Ass whipper.  Bodyweight moves seem reat for a change up.  Damn well put me on cloud 9.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Today:  3.3 mile run. 20 minutes.  Fast.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Yesterday: Custom #412 - A religeous experience...
> 
> DB bench
> 75's x 6
> ...



Geeze, you piled two benches on top of each other to do push ups?

Goob =


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 4, 2007)

Damn man you should probably be BB benching 200 for reps your DB bench is freakin strong! Nice run to brother Goob.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn man you should probably be BB benching 200 for reps your DB bench is freakin strong! Nice run to brother Goob.


 
TY B.  I'm thinking plyometric clapping push ups might do the trick.  It's damn hard to get airborn off a pylometric pushup, and to have the explosive strength do do it, may help the bench.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

THe best...





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

4.2 mile run: Time: 27:25.   Last 250m was a 90% sprint, felt confortable too.

On grass, so joints did'nt take a pounding.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm jealous. I went for a run this morning and barely made it 1 mile. I plan to start running every other morning to get my cardiovascular system up to par. 

Maybe in a year or so I will be able to run half of what you can run.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Grass huh?

Yeah my BROOKS Beast shoes helped with my shin splints!  My Tibialis(es) are sore though.  I keep feeling like I have shin splints, but when I touch them (they would hurt to the touch), they dont register much pain, if any.

I did 3 miles, up & down a bridge in 30:20 total.  HIIT training.  

Id love to jog on the grass.

Oh and Kel, none of this shit was easy.


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm jealous. I went for a run this morning and barely made it 1 mile. I plan to start running every other morning to get my cardiovascular system up to par.
> 
> Maybe in a year or so I will be able to run half of what you can run.


 
You gotta remember I'm about half your size! It's easier for me cos I have less muscle to carry around than you.  

But stick with it, add like 10% distance onto the run each week, and you'll be flying in no time.  If you could manage some form of HIIT, your cardiovascular system will be right up there in no time.  You'd be amazed the difference it makes vs. steady state.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

goob said:


> You gotta remember I'm about half your size! It's easier for me cos I have less muscle to carry around than you.
> 
> But stick with it, add like 10% distance onto the run each week, and you'll be flying in no time.  *If you could manage some form of HIIT, your cardiovascular system will be right up there in no time.  You'd be amazed the difference it makes vs. steady state*.



Here Here!

I am now an extreme fan of HIIT.  When I read your workout (4.2 miles), I thought, holy shit, I did 3 miles a few days ago!  I guess I am not doing too bad!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Grass huh?
> 
> Yeah my BROOKS Beast shoes helped with my shin splints! My Tibialis(es) are sore though. I keep feeling like I have shin splints, but when I touch them (they would hurt to the touch), they dont register much pain, if any.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man, grass makes a shitload of difference,, the impact is far less and joints etc. don't get nearly as hammered.

I have a shin splint in one of my legs before this run, but I thought fuck it i'll ride right through it as I 've done in the past.  But it did'nt really affect me at all, due to the lesser impact on grass.  If I'd ran on the sidewalk or road, I'd have been in pain.


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Here Here!
> 
> I am now an extreme fan of HIIT. When I read your workout (4.2 miles), I thought, holy shit, I did 3 miles a few days ago! I guess I am not doing too bad!


 
Exactly.  And you've not long started picking up the cardio, so 3 miles is not bad at all.  When I started I went for 3 miles, but had to stop halfway round the  first 2 times, but from there it's just got faster and easier.

After starting HIIT it improved a lot.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Exactly.  And you've not long started picking up the cardio, so 3 miles is not bad at all.  When I started I went for 3 miles, but had to stop halfway round the  first 2 times, but from there it's just got faster and easier.
> 
> After starting HIIT it improved a lot.



I love my HIIT sessions! Running up and down stairs is fun! Now it's time for another new pair of shoes, I seem to burn through them every 3 months or so.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

You know I have to run on grass otherwise I get some serious shin splints....but I just bought me some insoles, so things seem to be better!


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Custom Push #23 Edging towards standard...

Unilateral DB Bench
70 x 6 (Both sides)
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6
Almost threw me off the bench.  Hard to stabalise well when doing these, but I got it down.

Raised (2 x feet on stacked bench) Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Twisting Alternate DB OH press
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

Dips 
BW + 20 x 8 (x 4 sets)

Hise's (2/3/2)
250 x 12
250 x 10
250 x 8

Saxon's
25's x 10
25's x 10
45 degree Situps
BW + 20 x 10
BW + 20 x 10 (Weight held overhead, arms outstretched)
BW + 20 x 10 

HIIT 1min @ 12, 1 min @ 17, Repeat 6 times.  

Not bad at all.  Unilateral bench hard to do.  Hard to keep good balance when putting up heavy ass weight.  Could grasp other side of bench, but that would be cheating.  Best way was to manouver so that I was slightly off the side of  the bench without the weight.  Helped balance.

45 degree situps were real tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> You gotta remember I'm about half your size! It's easier for me cos I have less muscle to carry around than you.
> 
> But stick with it, add like 10% distance onto the run each week, and you'll be flying in no time.  If you could manage some form of HIIT, your cardiovascular system will be right up there in no time.  You'd be amazed the difference it makes vs. steady state.



I gotta go a 100% with you on this G hiit always beats steady state.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

Dam you a dipping machine!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dam you a dipping machine!



That sounds so very, very wrong...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

Goob is Arnold in disguise!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Unilateral bench hard to do.  Hard to keep good balance when putting up heavy ass weight.  Could grasp other side of bench, but that would be cheating.  Best way was to manouver so that I was slightly off the side of  the bench without the weight.  Helped balance.



But they feel good, no?


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That sounds so very, very wrong...



 

Well if he's not a dipping machine, what kind of machine is he? Please elaborate.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Well if he's not a dipping machine, what kind of machine is he? Please elaborate.



I believe that you are the more experience one (I have none).  I bow to the master.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I believe that you are the more experience one (I have none).  I bow to the master.


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Goob is Arnold in disguise!


 
Closer to this Arnold than the terminator....


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> But they feel good, no?


 
Indeed they did.  Seem to get a good deal of DOMS from them, so I guess they seem to work the muscles harder.  Also, they seem to hit the abs somewhat, in stabilisation.


			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Dam you a dipping machine!


 
TY TY.


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

Today:

3.4 miles: Time 20:18.  Fairly fast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Goob you should be on track man.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goob you should be on track man.



I figured you'd be on a track and field team or something. Do you run as more of a hobby or is it more of a sport for you?


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goob you should be on track man.


 
Thanks man!  I would join a team, but the tight clothes offend my snowboard/skate sensibillities.



> I figured you'd be on a track and field team or something. Do you run as more of a hobby or is it more of a sport for you?


 
Just to increase fitness + help cutting.  All or nothing, I try to go hard.


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2007)

Custom Pull #452

WG Pull-ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
U/S Unilateral DB rows
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
U/S Unilateral pulldowns
65 x 6
67.5 x 8
67.5 x 8

T-Bar Rows
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
170 x 4

Pull overs
75 x 10
75 x 10
80 x 10

Upright Rows
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Cable crunches
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

OK.  Up against time, had other places I needed to be.  So effectively down to 30 sec rest in between sets.  Hard going.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Just to increase fitness + help cutting.  All or nothing, I try to go hard.



It's funny because that's the exact same reason I have for doing all of this. I told everyone that I don't like doing anything half-assed so I chose to go all out and give it all or nothing. More power to us!


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2007)

That evil twin thing..............................


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2007)

Good god GOOB lol 10 rep pullups dam! I gotta workout with you sometime.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

goob said:


> That evil twin thing..............................



Muhahahaha....Muhahahaha  !


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

Custom: er...custom #8

Unilateral DB Bench
70 x 5
72.5 x 4
72.5 x 4
72.5 x 4

Pylometric Push-ups
BW x 10 ( x3 sets)

Unilateral Pulldowns
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Bent Press
55 x 5
55 x 4
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

DB Shrugs
75's x 10 ( x 3 sets)

BB Rollouts
10
10
10

Twisting OH DB press
55 x 10
55 x 10

HIIT 1min @ 8mph, 1 min @ 12.5 mph (repeat x 5)

Pretty good workout.  BB roll outs are damn hard, although don't hit the abs quite as bad as I enviseged. HIIT was real hard, only just completed, I just was'nt as powerful as usual, although it was after 50 minutes of weights....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 12, 2007)

Goob you be killing that bench man! I bet if it was 2 arms at a time youd be doing 80X4.


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

That's the next step......


----------



## tallcall (Aug 12, 2007)

Those Barbell Rollouts looked like fun, maybe I'll try them sometime.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 13, 2007)

You're kicking ass, ozzy.


----------



## goob (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're kicking ass, *ozzy*.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2007)

goob said:


>



No doubt! 

Great job, goob!


----------



## goob (Aug 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No doubt!
> 
> Great job, goob!


 
Grazie! Bene!

Today: 4.2 mile run: 27.46.  Flying.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha, in class I was told people in Australia (that's where you're from, right?) called each other ozzies (_aussies_). Proves once again I learn a lot (but not all) of stupid shit in school.

Note to self: stop using (...) so damn much.


----------



## goob (Aug 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Haha, in class I was told people in Australia (that's where you're from, right?) called each other ozzies (_aussies_). Proves once again I learn a lot (but not all) of stupid shit in school.
> 
> Note to self: stop using (...) so damn much.


 
Why do you think that Witch?


----------



## goob (Aug 16, 2007)

Custom Pull #842

Unilateral pulldowns
75 x 8
75 x 8
74 x 8
WG Chinups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

T Bars
175 x 8
175 x 8
180 x 4
175 x 6

Supine Rows (2/4/2)
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

Preacher's
45 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

Cable crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 12

HIIT 1min @ 8mph, 1 min @ 12 mph ( x 6)

Not too bad.  The HIIT was pretty hard at the end.


----------



## goob (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesterday: 3 mile run: 19:04 minutes.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought you said you live in Australia in my linkdump somewhere.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Ha thats one quick run G and those rows are kicking a!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a solid workout, goob!

I don't remember if I've asked, but where are the pics?


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont get into those WG chins to often. I think I may start. Thanks for leading the way.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I thought you said you live in Australia in my linkdump somewhere.


 
Wherever I lay my hat is my home......



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Ha thats one quick run G and those rows are kicking a!


 
Thanks man.  I've been faster on that run, but have to be in peak condition to handle the intensity of 5.50-6 minute miles.  It's worse than HIIT.



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> That's a solid workout, goob!
> 
> I don't remember if I've asked, but where are the pics?


 
TY DOMS.  Believe it or not I don't own a digital camera.  I know, i know, even at this modern age....  I've lost the attachment for my cell phone which enables me to transfer data, so can't use that either....



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> I dont get into those WG chins to often. I think I may start. Thanks for leading the way.


 
Haha, don't make me laugh - I've never led the way in _any _way for you!
Sad to see you've decided to retire your journal, I enjoyed reading the training methods you used.  Hopefully you'll start another when time allows.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> TY DOMS.  Believe it or not I don't own a digital camera.  I know, i know, even at this modern age....  I've lost the attachment for my cell phone which enables me to transfer data, so can't use that either....



Borrow one from a friend.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Wherever I lay my hat is my home......


Head*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm curious of why you would do both supine and t-bar rows on the same day.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice workout Goob!  I would think those Supine rows after T-bar would really burn!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> HIIT 1min @ 8mph, 1 min @ 12 mph ( x 6)
> 
> Not too bad.  The HIIT was pretty hard at the end.



My body hurts just thinking about those numbers! Good job Goob


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Head*


 
Nice of you to offer Witch, but I'm not that way inclined. 

I've passed your kind offer on to fufu, Bigdyl and TC.  One of those guys will be more grateful.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice of you to offer Witch, but I'm not that way inclined.
> 
> I've passed your kind offer on to fufu, Bigdyl and TC.  One of those guys will be more grateful.



Step aside, BigDyl and I'll take care of this one.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Borrow one from a friend.


 
Haha.  All my friends cameras have incriminating photos from nights out.  It would be like gettin blood from a stone to get a lend of one of their cameras. 



			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> I'm curious of why you would do both supine and t-bar rows on the same day.


 
My philosophy is the more the better.  It's pretty much against the grain, but higher volume seems to work better for me.  I seem to be able to take a lot of punishment.



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> Nice workout Goob! I would think those Supine rows after T-bar would really burn!


 
The T-bars went fine, but the supine's really hurt.  It was trying suspend myself at the *middle for a few seconds that ot the burn.  (*Insert correct terminology wher applicable)

Fufu:  Good choice. The first two albums by daft punk rock.  Good drinking Music


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> My body hurts just thinking about those numbers! Good job Goob


 
TY.  I don't know. Some of the stuff your doing shades me, especially the brutal cardio regime.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

goob said:


> TY.  I don't know. Some of the stuff your doing shades me, especially the brutal cardio regime.



(Face turning red) - Thanks, but I still bow to you, cardio master !


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Custom# 456

Unilateral DB bench
70 x 6
70 x 5
70 x 4
70 x 4

Bent Press
55 x 6
55 x6
55 x6
55 x 5

face pulls
75 x 8
80 x 10
80 x10

Pylometric push ups
BW x 10 (x4)

One armed rows
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

DB shrugs
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x10

HIIT 1min @ 7, 1min @ 13. (x 6)

Not a great workout. Numbers have been better.  HIIT seems to be really hard after 50 mins of doing weights.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

HIIT is already really hard without doing 50 mins of weight training beforehand.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah man take a break then go do some hiit. its hard to go balls out when you already went hard for 50 mins.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

hey goob, thought I'd come in and visit! workouts are looking good, and your cardio is awesome man!


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> yeah man take a break then go do some hiit. its hard to go balls out when you already went hard for 50 mins.


 
True.   But it does bring all round fitness levels even higher to be able to do it.  Heartrate goes up very fast using that HIIT protocol.


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

Custom: er..#690 - unorthodox light push day.

Decline unilateral db bench
55 x 15
55 x 12
55 x 10

Pylometric push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Rotating Push ups
BW x 7
BW x 7
BW x 7

Ultra WG BB OH Press
75 x 15
75 x 10
75 x 12

Bent Press 
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6

Bench Dips
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20

45 degree 'arms over head' sit ups
BW x 20
BW x 20

Rotating push ups surprisingly hard. For those tha don't know, as you push up, you rotate onto one arm, with the other pointing towards the sky. This effectively has turned you from facin the ground to being on your side, with the free arm perpendicular to the floor: 







And then swap sides on next push up. As i said, harder than they look.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool Ive never seen those before! I may try em as always your looking very strong man and that volume shows you got one hell of a work capacity!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

Got to love those Plyometrics! Once again you're doing wonderful man, keep it up!


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Way to do the volume goob!  Those one arm pushups look difficult... I may have to try them..


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Rotating push ups surprisingly hard. For those tha don't know, as you push up, you rotate onto one arm, with the other pointing towards the sky. This effectively has turned you from facin the ground to being on your side, with the free arm perpendicular to the floor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solid workout, goob!

I did a variation of those push-ups before.  I did them with dumbbells.  Give it a try!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, goob!
> 
> I did a variation of those push-ups before.  I did them with dumbbells.  Give it a try!



I hope those were light dumbbells, I would be hesitant to try heavy ones like that.


----------



## goob (Aug 22, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey goob, thought I'd come in and visit! workouts are looking good, and your cardio is awesome man!


 
Thanks man, My all round condition is about as as good as it has ever been.


TY guys. Brutus, katt, tallcall, give the rotating push ups a go, they are fun.

DOMS: Good idea.  Although, I imagine they will be very hard.  What weight did you use?


----------



## goob (Aug 22, 2007)

Today:

4 miles: 27:56.  Pretty fast.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I hope those were light dumbbells, I would be hesitant to try heavy ones like that.





goob said:


> DOMS: Good idea.  Although, I imagine they will be very hard.  What weight did you use?



I think I used 10 or 15 pound dumbbells.  

If you do them, try to find DBs that have padded grips.  Whether you find DBs with padded grips or not, make sure to use gloves.  That is because you should have a DB in both hands while you're doing them.  You have to balance on the DBs while you're at the bottom, and then you balance on a single hand when you extend the off-hand up into the air, alternating the up-hand on each rep.   If you don't use gloves, the pain on the supporting palm can get pretty bad.

I called them T Push-ups in my journal.


----------



## goob (Aug 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I used 10 or 15 pound dumbbells.
> 
> If you do them, try to find DBs that have padded grips. Whether you find DBs with padded grips or not, make sure to use gloves. That is because you should have a DB in both hands while you're doing them. You have to balance on the DBs while you're at the bottom, and then you balance on a single hand when you extend the off-hand up into the air, alternating the up-hand on each rep. If you don't use gloves, the pain on the supporting palm can get pretty bad.
> 
> I called them T-Pushups in my journal.


 
Gotcha.  I remember you listing T push ups.  Probably a more accurate name.

Sound advice.  I could imagine them being painful to the palm.  Holding a DB in each hand is also bound to affect the balance axis - but this can only be a good thing, working more muscles.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 22, 2007)

You could use hex dumbells. They're easier on the balance. I'd use light dumbells too. You won't be able to keep your elbow extended with heavier ones.


----------



## goob (Aug 23, 2007)

Not available to me.  I'd have to buy some.

Today:  4 mile run.  28.40.  Not good. Got hit buy some leg pain halfway round and had to slow the pace.  If not, I'd have knocked 1-2 mins off it.  
Flying for the first 2 miles.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

You still run like a bullet man lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2007)

As someone else mentioned, you should be on track.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I refer to those rotating pushups as T-Pushups.....nice work Goob.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You still run like a bullet man lol.


 


			
				Witch said:
			
		

> As someone else mentioned, you should be on track.


 
Thanks guys.  I can't really be assed with being on a track team.  As with you guys, I'm in this game to look good. The running helps trim me up.  



			
				DoubleD said:
			
		

> I refer to those rotating pushups as T-Pushups.....nice work Goob.


 
Thanks.  You're not around as much.  Take it the job is going well?


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Custom # 842

DB Bench
72.5 x 5
72.5 x 5
72.5 x 5

U/L Pulldowns
75 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6
75 x 5

Bent Press
55 x 6
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x5

Pylo push ups
BW x 10 ( x 4)
T Push ups
BW x 7
BW x 7
BW x 7

Face Pulls
80 x 10
80 x 10
85 x 10

DB Shrugs
70's x 10
70's x 10
70's x 10

HIIT 1min @ 8mph, 1 min @ 13mph.  Repeat x 5. Incline @ 3.

Weights workout not great.  Put it down to not having my usual 2 super strong coffees beforehand. 
HIIT almost easy.  My cardio conditioning has improved beyond all recognition from the start of the year.  Can operate for long periods at 80-90% of max heartrate without dicsomfort.  Pulse comes back down really fast afterwards- a good sign of fitness level.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing good man! I just saw someone do those Bent Presses, I'm impressed with those weights you posted for those, they look very difficult!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

your training is looking sweet goob!

what do bent presses look like anyway?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2007)

Goob that DB press and bent press both do look strong!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> your training is looking sweet goob!
> 
> what do bent presses look like anyway?



It looks like you start here:






and end up here:


----------



## goob (Aug 26, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It looks like you start here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





YouTube Video










Much like this.  I try not to bend my legs like he did.  A great exersice, hits lats, triceps, obliques etc.  

Brutus, scarface, TC:  Thanks dudes.  You guys should give the bent presses a shot at somepoint.  Use Dumbbells to start with, coz you can easily get injured doing it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks tallcall.

wow, those looking friggin insane! they look like a very intimidating movement!


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks tallcall.
> 
> wow, those looking friggin insane! they look like a very intimidating movement!


 
Try them with dumbells to start with.  Hit lats, tri's, obliques etc.  Great movement.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

DB Decline Bench
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

DB OH Press
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

DB Shrugs
70's x 12
70   x 12
70 x 12

Raised push ups
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Diamond Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

3.2 mile run: 20 minutes, not breathing hard or pushing myself much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn your a pocket rocket man! You should post up some pics.


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> *Damn your a pocket rocket man!* You should post up some pics.


 
Thats what the ladies tell me.......


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

You're my hero! You ran over 3 miles even after doing all that other stuff! Like I said before - Goob =


----------



## goob (Aug 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're my hero! You ran over 3 miles even after doing all that other stuff! Like I said before - Goob =


Haha.  You do mammoth cardio after weight sessions too.  So, your just as good as that.


----------



## goob (Aug 29, 2007)

4.2 miles = 28.11 minutes.  Ok. 

% of maxes: Legs at about 55-60%, cardiovascular system approx 85%. Not on peak form.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

4 miles in 28 minutes?? That's damn good to me!


----------



## goob (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> 4 miles in 28 minutes?? That's damn good to me!


 
My legs felt only about 55-60% fresh.  They were not nearly at full order.

I guess with fresh legs I could knock 1-2 minutes off that.


----------



## goob (Aug 30, 2007)

Custom Pull

Pull ups (WG)
BW x 8
BW x 8
Chin ups (WG)
BW x 8
BW x 5

Pull downs 
(WG)
165 x 8
170 x 6
170 x 5
(CG)
175 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

Bent Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Supine Rows
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 6

BB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 6 

HIIT - 1 min @ 8.5 mph, 1 min @ 12.5 mph.  Repeat x 5.

Biceps are my most neglected body part.  I rarely do isolation work, and as a result I suck badly at curls etc.  I've always figured that they get worked enough in other movements.  This will change.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

You don't _have _to do biceps isolation work.  But who knows, maybe you'll see some good growth from it.  Then again, you may get nothing from it.  But you won't know until you've tried!

Oh, and solid workout, man!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Great workout goob!  Don't worry about the biceps,, they'll catch up quick!


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2007)

Ty DOMS & Katt. Still, a little work here and there won't hurt....


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2007)

Experimental Endurance Workout # 2

U/L decline DB Bench
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 12
45 x 10

Bent Press
45 x 8
45 x 10
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 6

Pylometric clapping push ups.
BW x 12
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

T-Push ups
BW x 14
BW x 14
BW x 14
BW x 14

Bench Dips
BW x 30
BW x 30
BW x 30
BW x 30
oww...triceps fried.....

BB Curls 
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Planks
90 seconds
(Rest for 15 seconds)
120 seconds

Felt like a change. Thought I'd go lighter and much higher with reps.
This was an ass-kicker. Make no mistake, it may not look like much, but the high reps meant a staggeringly tiring workout. Sweat was positevly dripping off me after what was, an effectively 3.5 minute plank.
Pumps were awesome throughout. Recomend a day doing something like this for anyone wanting a temporary change.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun time today! I think I'm going to do some long body weight planks today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2007)

Some high reps G! Its good to feel that burn every once and a while. I used to not ever to isolation stuff and i feel that my arms really suffered from it if i could go back now i do more curls .


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 2, 2007)

I got another challenge for you. 6+ triple clap push-ups.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I got another challenge for you. 6+ triple clap push-ups.


 
Challenge accepted.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

DB Bench
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Pylometric clap push ups (only 1 clap this time Witchblade, did'nt go for 3)
BW x 10 (x 5 sets)

OH Press DB
60 x 4
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 5

Narrow hand push ups ( tricep push ups)
BW x 10 ( x 3 sets)

WG Dips
BW x 8 (x 3sets)

Hise's
220 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

2nd day of low carb, so stregnth was well down.  No where near my best.

Sidenote:  Anyone else on low carb feel MORE bloated than when not.  I know it's only been two days, but this is a wierd side effect.

Later:  3.2 miles: 22:14.   Poor effort, but to be expected.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats interesting that you feel bloated how do you feel mentally?


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats interesting that you feel bloated how do you feel mentally?


 
Not all that different.  I was excpecting the ol' brain fog as you put it, but it has'nt kicked in properly yet.  

Although low carb to me is about 40-100g carbs per day.  I eat loads of veg - spinach, cabbage, peppers, tomatoes, broccolli etc. as part of my meals.  This may up the carbs slightly - but are counted in the total.

A year?  How much of a loss have you made in that time? And was it fast at the start?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Not all that different.  I was excpecting the ol' brain fog as you put it, but it has'nt kicked in properly yet.
> 
> Although low carb to me is about 40-100g carbs per day.  I eat loads of veg - spinach, cabbage, peppers, tomatoes, broccolli etc. as part of my meals.  This may up the carbs slightly - but are counted in the total.
> 
> A year?  How much of a loss have you made in that time? And was it fast at the start?



No veggies are great and i don't care what anyone says about ketosis I'm gonna eat my dam veggies lol. I bulk and cut low carb man i don't get much in the way of sides unless cals are very low but i don't lower them to low any more now i just run more or swim.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

very nice workouts the past week in here goob!

once you up the carbs, the strength will be back to the 'ol goob!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you doing anything in the way of refeeds?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2007)

Youre cutting too?  I just had some pizza on this workout day.  Whats funny is that I still wont hit 3k calories.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

I can totally feel your pain....  my first week of cutting and loading in the vege's also (I love love them!!!)  I was in misery,,, so bloated..  but this week doesn't feel too terribly bad.  

Is 40-100 considered low carb... ????   Do you know what is considered no carb?  I thought it was if you were taking in less grams than your bodyweight... I could be really wrong here.


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No veggies are great and i don't care what anyone says about ketosis I'm gonna eat my dam veggies lol. I bulk and cut low carb man i don't get much in the way of sides unless cals are very low but i don't lower them to low any more now i just run more or swim.


 
Fair point.  They have virtually no cals anyway.  Just don't taste that great.



			
				Scarface30 said:
			
		

> very nice workouts the past week in here goob!
> 
> once you up the carbs, the strength will be back to the 'ol goob!


 
Thanks man.  How was the field trip?  I guess we'll be seeing a new journal from you, now that your back and raring to go. 



			
				Tallcall said:
			
		

> Are you doing anything in the way of refeeds?


 
Not yet.  This is only day 3.  On day 4 I will add some.


			
				Akira said:
			
		

> Youre cutting too? I just had some pizza on this workout day. Whats funny is that I still wont hit 3k calories.


 
Bastard!  Here I am torturing myself, and you're munching on pizza! 



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> I can totally feel your pain.... my first week of cutting and loading in the vege's also (I love love them!!!) I was in misery,,, so bloated.. but this week doesn't feel too terribly bad.
> 
> Is 40-100 considered low carb... ???? Do you know what is considered no carb? I thought it was if you were taking in less grams than your bodyweight... I could be really wrong here.


 
Nice one Katt.  You put my mind at ease, I figured the veg might well be responsible for bloating ( i was fairly loading them on).

Not sure about exact numbers for low carb.  I hope you are right in you're bodyweight idea.

I read somewhere <20 is no carb.  (almost impossible to achieve)
                         <60 is low


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

Below 20 is no carb... I don't know if I could do that one....


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2007)

No, it's a little extreme.  And you could'nt have any veg really, as that would take you above 20g.


Today:  4.2 mile run. 30:34.   Very poor.  No energy to push myself, infact all i could do was keep an easy pace.  This low carb stuff, is playing havoc with athletic performance.  After I was finished, I almost felt ill.  I've never felt like that after that run before.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

Id stay above 40G so you dont enter into ketosis. Yeah 100g or lower is def low carb unless of course your naturally a lean bastard then you low carb it with 300g lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like you need more carbs on your workout days. You shouldn't feel like that so early in your cut.

Nice clap push-ups. 5x10 is damn good already. Rosstraining(.com?) offers lots of cool ideas for explosive training and cardio.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Id stay above 40G so you dont enter into ketosis. Yeah 100g or lower is def low carb unless of course your naturally a lean bastard then you low carb it with 300g lol.


 
Done.  Hit around 50-100.  On high carb days, it works out at about 300- 500g.

Plan is:

Day:
1) Low
2) Low
3)Low
4) High
5)Low
6)Low
7)High

Not noticing too much, but it has only been 8 days.  On a side note, no 'brain fog' or anything else.  Mentally alert and happy, physically, stregnth is down and endurance not quite as good.



			
				Witchblade said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need more carbs on your workout days. You shouldn't feel like that so early in your cut.
> 
> Nice clap push-ups. 5x10 is damn good already.


 
One workout day must suffer low carb.  I will maybe have some sort of light carb snack before on that day.  Will try to workout on high carb days to minimise loss of stregnth. 

I'll check that site out.  Thanks Witch.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Custom Push vs Pull hybrid.

Pylometric clap push ups
BW x 12
BW x 15
Weighted push ups
BW + 50 x 10 (x2)

U/L pulldowns
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
Lat pulldowns
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
CG pronated plulldowns
170 x 8
170 x 8

Bent Press
50 x 6
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Barbell Rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

T-Push ups/ to side plank
BW x 14 (Push up, then hold (raised position)plank for 20 seconds)
Repeat x 3

DB Shrugs
65's 15
65 x 10
65 x 10

Diamond Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

HIIT - 90 secs @ 7 mph, 120 seconds @ 12 mph x 5.

Experimental workout. Push followed by pull movement.  Starting to really like bodyweight moves. HIIT was H.A.R.D.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice workout goob!

weighted pushups look strong!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the way you got it set out G! If it makes you feel better world class athletes on a ketosis diet returned back to their normal strength and speed standards(which is world class) after one month on ketosis pretty impressive. Those weight numbers still look excellent G.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice push-ups!


----------



## goob (Sep 11, 2007)

> Scar, Witch, Brutus:  Thanks dudes.


 
Custom Turbo style.

Total Time: 16 minutes.

Decline U/L DB bench (Both sides)
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 10

BB OH Press (Med grip)
80 x 10
80 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6

Diamond Pushups
BW x 10
BW x 10 
BW x 9
BW x 8

BB Curls
60 x 4
60 x 4
50 x 8
50 x 8

Planks
2 min x 2 ( Pause for 10 seconds in between)

Effectively no rest taken at all in this custom shock workout.
Went from set to set with barely 10 seconds in between each, turbocharged throughout......

....and I certainly felt it.  Could barely move afterwards.  Sweat dripping off me.  And all this......on a low carb day.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

Turbo, as in fast like the cartoon Tasmanian Devil (I know, not quite the real thing, but I gave it my best effort)!

Good Job man, and on low carb (although it seems like "no carb" best describes what you're doing).


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow! very nice workout goob!

planks are solid!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking good G


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job Goob!!!!


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

Custom Turbo II

U/L One armed Rows
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 8

Weighted Staggered Push ups (+ 20 lb)
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 6

U/L pulldowns
65 x 8
65 x 6
65 x 6

Pylometric Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

DB Shrugs
65 x 10
65 x 10
65's x 10

Face Pulls
45 x 6
45 x 8
45 x 8

HIIT 1min @ 8mph, 1min @ 11.5mph. x 5.

Total Time: 24 minutes.

Non stop. One exersice to another, no rest, save setting up the next movement. Lucky it was high carb day, but it was very hard. Going to try this as a new routine, turbo workouts - not for strength, but for all around fitness.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

That's almost a HIT workout!  Great job, goob!


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's almost a HIT workout! Great job, goob!


 
....but not quite.  I still remember your crazy HIT workouts, and they were in my mind when I came up with this idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

very nice workout! someone is killing the pushups I see

is that 24 minutes for the total workout, or just cardio...or weights...?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 13, 2007)

Jeeze that was quick! And followed by HIIT cardio? I said it before, but Goob, you're crazy.

Signed,
Crazy bastard D )


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice one man! Its good to get in and out crazy fast.


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workout! someone is killing the pushups I see
> 
> is that 24 minutes for the total workout, or just cardio...or weights...?


 
That was for all, weights + cardio.  It's brutal.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Jeeze that was quick! And followed by HIIT cardio? I said it before, but Goob, you're crazy.
> 
> Signed,
> Crazy bastard D )


 
Like minds......   


			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Nice one man! Its good to get in and out crazy fast.


 
Fuck yeah.  The quicker the better.


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Today: 3.3 miles.  22 minutes.  Easy pace.  Lack of energy from low carb.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to do the following circuit when I was in peak cardiovascular shape (and when I could do Guerilla Cardio). It's a bodyweight circuit done with tabata protocol RIs. AKA, it's fucking killer. You'll like it.

Burpee to push-up to chin-up 20s
rest 10s
repeat 8 times

Rules: 
- never stand still (walk between sets too)
- momentum is allowed


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 3.3 miles.  22 minutes.  Easy pace.  Lack of energy from low carb.



Jesus christ thats good.  I couldnt even try today due to time.  It seems everyone around here jogs, not walks, like you.  All except me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 15, 2007)

goob said:


> That was for all, weights + cardio.  It's brutal.



... ...


----------



## goob (Sep 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I used to do the following circuit when I was in peak cardiovascular shape (and when I could do Guerilla Cardio). It's a bodyweight circuit done with tabata protocol RIs. AKA, it's fucking killer. You'll like it.
> 
> Burpee to push-up to chin-up 20s
> rest 10s
> ...


 
I might well try that. My sort of challenge.


----------



## goob (Sep 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus christ thats good. I couldnt even try today due to time. It seems everyone around here jogs, not walks, like you. All except me.


 
I think you need to give yourself a decent stretch - especially the lower legs before running.  Hell, I give myself more of a full body stretch before running, than I do before lifting.  Concentrate on the lowest - calfs, shins and ankles.  Done right, and you'd have no problems.


----------



## goob (Sep 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ... ...


 
Haha.  It is fun, try it.


----------



## goob (Sep 15, 2007)

Decline DB bench
55 x 15
55 x 12 
5 x 10

Military Press
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 12

Bent Press
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Clap Push ups
BW x 10
 BW x 10
Bw x 10

T-Push ups
BW x 14
BW x 14

Diamond Push Ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
 BW x 8
BW x 6

BB Curls
70 X 8
70 x 8 
70 x 8
70 x 7

Planks
1.5 min
(15 sec rest)
2 min

Total time 17 Mins

Hard. The Mid section of pushups  was the major killer.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2007)

Why so many sets of military press? 

Nice workout, also!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 15, 2007)

Goob is going to have to be the next spokesman for Energizer batteries because he keeps going and going and going..........................................................


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

Goob could tire out Arnold lol. Arnold would be like "fuck this" .


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 16, 2007)

great workout and only 17mins!!!! your RIs must be what, 10-20 seconds, if any...


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

Goob's got the lungs of a sea creature. How many hours can you stay underwater?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Why so many sets of military press?
> 
> Nice workout, also!



Yeah.  Compared to the Decline presses, I dont get it.

I know his vertical push strength is better than his horizontal push strength, but that would be the reason why Id incorporate MORE horizontal strength exercises.

I know there are pushups in there beyond belief, so maybe goob's goals arent for getting that bench = or > the military press's strength.

To be honest, everytime I look at your workout goob, I always look first to see if your bench has gone up.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Why so many sets of military press?
> 
> Nice workout, also!


 


			
				 Akira said:
			
		

> Yeah. Compared to the Decline presses, I dont get it.
> 
> I know his vertical push strength is better than his horizontal push strength, but that would be the reason why Id incorporate MORE horizontal strength exercises.
> 
> ...


 
The extra set was because despite the (no) rest intervals, I felt my shoulders could o an extra couple of rounds.  The weight being lighter than usual.

There's no way my bench will be going up during this low carb cutting phase.  Once I get where I want, I'll start to work on it properly, but for now, pylometric pushups and variants will take it's place.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Goob is going to have to be the next spokesman for Energizer batteries because he keeps going and going and going.............................................


 
Well, I have been told I fuck like a rabbit......



			
				 Brutus said:
			
		

> Goob could tire out Arnold lol. Arnold would be like "fuck this" .


 
....maybe _these_ days.....



			
				Scarface said:
			
		

> great workout and only 17mins!!!! your RIs must be what, 10-20 seconds, if any...


 
Bingo.  Either pause for 5 seconds, or 20 at max. 



			
				Witchblade said:
			
		

> Goob's got the lungs of a sea creature. How many hours can you stay underwater?


 
Haha, truth is I'm a lousy swimmer.  I used to be great, but not anymore, technique has all but gone.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Ever try doing weighted planks? Me and another trainer use 3 plates and go for 30secs, then drop a plate and then another 30, etc.....all the way down to bw for 30.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ever try doing weighted planks? Me and another trainer use 3 plates and go for 30secs, then drop a plate and then another 30, etc.....all the way down to bw for 30.


 
Il like that idea.  Sounds differcult.  May start with + 40 lb for 30 to see how I do.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

T - Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 14
BW x 14

U\L Unsupported DB Rows
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Bench Dips
BW x 30
BW + 20 x 30
BW + 50 x 10
BW + 50 x 10

BB Curls
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 4
60 x 4

BB Front Raises (2/6/2)
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5

DB Bent Press
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

Planks
BW x 90 seconds
Rest 10
Bw X 90 seconds

Total time: 14 minutes.

Painful.  These low/ no rest times are brutal.  The only rest taken was amount of time to set up the next exersice, and about 5-10 seconds between sets.  

Funnily enough, the planks felt the worst, not so much on the abs, but all over.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Painful.  These low/ no rest times are brutal.  The only rest taken was amount of time to set up the next exersice, and about 5-10 seconds between sets.



A word of caution: Don't.

Maybe I should have said, "Words of caution"?

Okay, words of caution: Don't stay on this routine for too long.  I lost a lot of weight doing a low/no RI workout, but I also lost quite a bit of maximal strength.  It also did wonders for my cardio.

Of course, your millage may vary.  Uhhh...your kilometerage may vary...?


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> A word of caution: You.
> 
> Maybe I should have said, "Words of caution"?
> 
> ...


 
That's what I wanted to hear.   I'm not fussed about losing a little strength, but losing some fat would be perfect.  I don't have far to go until I'm at ripped stage, it's coming along nicely.  I remember you're workouts.......not for the faint of heart.

Thanks for the words....., and, I'll go with mileage.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2007)

Extreme lactic acid build-up = extreme amount of calories burned.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2007)

goob said:


> That's what I wanted to hear.   I'm not fussed about losing a little strength, but losing some fat would be perfect.  I don't have far to go until I'm at ripped stage, it's coming along nicely.  I remember you're workouts.......not for the faint of heart.


 
Even though my diet wasn't that great, I still lost 15 pounds in a couple of months doing this sort of workout.  Hell, I wasn't even doing cardio.

Diet and cardio have always been the weakest links in my efforts to be healthy. 



goob said:


> Thanks for the words....., and, I'll go with mileage.



But, you're in the UK...you _have _to use kilometerage!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 17, 2007)

14 minutes?!?!?...wow...great workout man, that must have been one BIG circuit.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Even though my diet wasn't that great, I still lost 15 pounds in a couple of months doing this sort of workout. Hell, I wasn't even doing cardio.
> 
> Diet and cardio have always been the weakest links in my efforts to be healthy.
> 
> ...


 
Diet is my weakest link.  Cardio is relatively strong.  Cardio + this new system = lean as hell.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 14 minutes?!?!?...wow...great workout man, that must have been one BIG circuit.


 
It was very painful......

TY.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2007)

'Cardio is _relatively_ strong.'


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 'Cardio is _relatively_ strong.'


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Today: HIIT 8 x 100 m sprints. 30-60 sec rest.  First time since low carb, made it 5 x harder.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Which would make sense.

Good job, goob!


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Which would make sense.
> 
> Good job, goob!


 
Thanks man.  I knew it would do, but did make a more noticable difference than I anticipated.  Having said that, HIIT is evil enough at the best of times, I've got to be a sado to make it more painful.

Sounds like something you'd love......


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks man.  I knew it would do, but did make a more noticable difference than I anticipated.  Having said that, HIIT is evil enough at the best of times, I've got to be a sado to make it more painful.
> 
> Sounds like something you'd love......



I think the three of us would be together on that one!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I think the three of us would be together on that one!



Ménage à trois of pain?


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> T - Push ups
> BW x 10
> BW x 14
> BW x 14
> ...



woo nice weighted dips.

planks must have been tough as well, 10 second RI art toughy


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: HIIT 8 x 100 m sprints. 30-60 sec rest.  First time since low carb, made it 5 x harder.



awesome HIIT session goob! doing that on low carbs must be brutal!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ménage à trois of pain?



I'll bring the whips and chains


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> woo nice weighted dips.
> 
> planks must have been tough as well, 10 second RI art toughy


 
TY.   Oh yes 10 second rest is not fun.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> awesome HIIT session goob! doing that on low carbs must be brutal!


 
TY.  Too brutal.....


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I'll bring the whips and chains


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

DB Rows
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

DB Press
55 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Supine Rows (2/3/2)
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Pylometric Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

WG Chins
6
6
Pull ups
6

Tricep Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

DB Shrugs
65's x 10
65  x 10
65 x 10

DB Curls
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

Treadmill HIIT - 1min @ 8mph, 1min @ 12 mph.  Grad +2 Repeat x 4.

Rest Intervals again at 10-20 seconds max.  I was truly fucked after that.
Felt destroyed.  Low rest Intervals + High Volume = World of pain.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn your a volume beast G!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

volume beast very much so! looking good man!

how are those supines treatin ya? I started doing them and really like the movement. people look at me when I get into position to do them rather awkwardly lol.


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> volume beast very much so! looking good man!
> 
> how are those supines treatin ya? I started doing them and really like the movement. people look at me when I get into position to do them rather awkwardly lol.


 
I find them quite differcult.  It's hard to do more than 8 without failing on form.  The longer I pause at the top, the more effective they seem.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Damn your a volume beast G!


 
It's a mental thing.  I don't feel like I've done enough/ expended enough energy unless I've done a rediculous volume and beaten myself up.

Cutting down the volume would _probably_ be more effective, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah that's a great workout Goob!  I haven't done HIIT in a long time,, I'm scared it's going to whittle my leg muscles down..   I should try it though


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah that's a great workout Goob! I haven't done HIIT in a long time,, I'm scared it's going to whittle my leg muscles down.. I should try it though


 
Na, Judging by your workouts, I think it would take a LOT of HIIT to whittle you're leg muscles down.

And as I recall, if you keep it to less than 20 minutes, the sprinting will help build leg muscle.


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

Today:  Custom Upper/Lower Circuit.

DB Bench
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

DB Squats
70's x 8
70's x 8
70's x 8
70's x 8

OH DB Press
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8

Leg Press
480 x 8
480 x 6
480 x 6

Pylometric press ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Leg Ext
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Tricep Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 8

Reverse Ext
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Face Pulls
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Planks
120 seconds
rest 20 seconds
90 seconds

Rest Times: 10-20 between sets.  None Between different exersices, just as long as it took to set up.

This was hard.  I thought alternating between upper and lower would not be as hard as the HIT i've been doing.  Wrong.  It was worse.  I was beaten like a ginger stepchild by the time I'd finished.

Total Time: 31 minutes.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Today:  Custom Upper/Lower Circuit.
> 
> DB Bench
> 60 x 8
> ...



If that's what a lazy person does, then that's what I want to be! Good job man!

20 second rests on those planks are brutal aren't they  .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

Seriously^ most pro bodybuilders would say to much volume lol. Your effort is always there and i respect that G.


----------



## goob (Sep 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Seriously^ most pro bodybuilders would say to much volume lol. Your effort is always there and i respect that G.


 
I have been thinking the same thing for a while, only I cant seem to stop myself from doing the extra couple of sets, I have to really beat myself up.

Although, I think for the moment, high volume works well with this (HIT) very low rest time workout.  It feels in effect, (almost) a cardio routine as much as a weights routine.  After this, I'll cut the volume down and go for (almost) max effort training.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 23, 2007)

When you're doing circuit training, volume is relatively less relevant, as the chance of overtraining your CNS with low weights is a great deal smaller than with most conventional programs. Of course, intensity is still a key factor and a high work capacity combined with good cardiovascular shape will have its impact on that.

Just thought I'd share that.

All in all though, as long as you can motivate yourself to perform those crazy workouts, you can be 90% sure you're not overtraining.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 23, 2007)

okay I thought the volume of your last workout was crazy...this takes the cake! lol awesome workout goob

2 min planks with 20 seconds rest..very nice!


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> When you're doing circuit training, volume is relatively less relevant, as the chance of overtraining your CNS with low weights is a great deal smaller than with most conventional programs. Of course, intensity is still a key factor and a high work capacity combined with good cardiovascular shape will have its impact on that.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.
> 
> All in all though, as long as you can motivate yourself to perform those crazy workouts, you can be 90% sure you're not overtraining.


 
Good to hear. Thanks for that Witch.  I figured because i'm going lighter than usual, that it would not be as bad on the CNS, although the lack of rest is brutal.

okay I thought the volume of your last workout was crazy...this takes the cake! lol awesome workout goob



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> 2 min planks with 20 seconds rest..very nice!


 
Ty.  It's only the last 30 seconds of the first plank that it starts to hurt, then it gets really bad for the second one.  By the end I'm shaking all over.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2007)

Today: 4.2 miles.  Time 28:29.  Not great, but pretty good for a low carb day.

Question:  For anyone on low carb, how quickly did you see a difference, in terms of weight/fat loss?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 4.2 miles.  Time 28:29.  Not great, but pretty good for a low carb day.
> 
> Question:  For anyone on low carb, how quickly did you see a difference, in terms of weight/fat loss?



Man 28 shit i gotta work harder now gj! What are you normally getting 26? The fat loss will follow the calorie deficit if its not there it will be slower or not at all.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man 28 shit i gotta work harder now gj! What are you normally getting 26? The fat loss will follow the calorie deficit if its not there it will be slower or not at all.


 
I don't know, you did 5 in 40, that's damn hard. I'd say you're working hard enough, especially doing 2 runs in one day, that's crazy. On a side note, over running ai'nt good for your knees, thats why I favour fast pace short distance.

It's about average for me. Best is around 26. That's real hard going, to keep that pace. 

Definately in defecit, just not seeing much results?


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice running Goob!  

That's something I *don't *do ..


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

that looks great for a high carb day goob! geat job!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 25, 2007)

goob said:


> "Honey,...... I shrunk Tallcall".



Now we're shrinking Goob! 28 minutes sounds real good man!


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice running Goob!
> 
> That's something I *don't *do ..


 
I know, but your legs are probably a lot more trained than mine.



			
				ScaR said:
			
		

> that looks great for a high carb day goob! geat job!


 
Even better for a _low_......



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Now we're shrinking Goob! 28 minutes sounds real good man!


 
If I did a high carb week, and did nothing 2 days before a run, If I really hammered it and felf 100%, I reckon I could make 25 minutes.


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

Incline U/L bench
45 x 12
45 x 10
45 x 10

Pylometric clapping pushups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

WG BB OH Press
80 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6

Tricep Push ups
BW x10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Bent Press
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

Bench Dips
30
30
30

BB Curls
55 x 12
55 x 10
55 x 10

Planks
90 seconds
Rest 15 seconds
105 seconds

Rest between sets varied from 5 - 30 seconds.  The 30 being for bent presses which are too dangerous (and potentially destructive) to properly superset. The second plank was painful, I was shaking like Elvis in a freezer throughout the last minute.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

Solid workout, goob!

Just reading about those Bench Dips makes my arms hurt.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome workout goob

might be time to add some weight to those 30 rep dips? unless you're goal is higher reps now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't know, you did 5 in 40, that's damn hard. I'd say you're working hard enough, especially doing 2 runs in one day, that's crazy. On a side note, over running ai'nt good for your knees, thats why I favour fast pace short distance.
> 
> It's about average for me. Best is around 26. That's real hard going, to keep that pace.
> 
> Definately in defecit, just not seeing much results?



Your right it is tough on the knees i take some joint stuff and fish oil to help. I just look at it as a short term measure to get lean.

Are you losing about a pound per week? protein is high right(I'm sry but i have to ask lol)

BTW awesome lifitng WG OHP be careful man.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, goob!
> 
> Just reading about those Bench Dips makes my arms hurt.


 
TY. Very little rest between sets, 10-20 seconds.  Arms were shaking afterwards.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> awesome workout goob
> 
> might be time to add some weight to those 30 rep dips? unless you're goal is higher reps now?
> 
> TY. Perhaps, I did high rep to fit in with this HIT / Endurance workout, and find bench dips easy, so I upped the reps big time.  90 _may_ be a little exsessive.....


 


			
				B said:
			
		

> Your right it is tough on the knees i take some joint stuff and fish oil to help. I just look at it as a short term measure to get lean.
> 
> Are you losing about a pound per week? protein is high right(I'm sry but i have to ask lol)
> 
> BTW awesome lifitng WG OHP be careful man.


 
Yeah, I think if you look at it short term - no worries.  Years of running on concrete, will destroy your knees.

Protien is reasonably high (approx 80-120 ish g)- not ultra high.  I'm going by the mirror, not the scales, so I could be losing a bit, but not noticing.  it has only been about 3 weeks.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

4.1 mile run.  Time: 27:39.  Pretty good. 

Pace: (Approximation)
1) 8min/mile
2) 7:30min/mile
3) 6:30min/mile
4) 5:30 - Flying by this point.

What made it more impressive was that I had'nt eaten for 5 hours before it.  (Busy day).


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

nice running man! I wish I had that endurance


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice running man! I wish I had that endurance


 
You probably do.  Just keep doing it, you'd be there in no time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2007)

Id bump the protein up to 1.5g per pound of body weight to ensure no muscle loss. That in itself will get you leaner i promise you.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

That's 1.5 lbs per lean body mass right?   I always wondered about that.


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

I suppose if I bought some whey I could bump it up a bit.


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

> That's 1.5 lbs per lean body mass right? I always wondered about that.


 
So do I!   In order to eat 1.5lb's per pound of bodyweight you'd have to eat a baby elephant each day.

I heard somewhere that the effective amount you can utilize is approx 0.9g per lb.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

No guys its grams=g. I wouldn't bother to much over lean mass thats splitting hairs. Consider this each ounce of most lean meats contains about 7g of protein, don't split hairs. For me thats about 6 meals with 5 ounces of lean meat at each meal and then i add some extra BCAAs for my workouts to prevent muscle loss.


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesterday: 4.1 miles. 28.18

Today:
WG Lat Pulldowns
145 x 8
145 x 6
U/L Pulldowns
75 x 8
75 x 8

Diamond Push ups
10
10
10

Bent Rows
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

T push ups
10
10

Seated Cable Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

DB Shrugs
60's x 12
60's x 12
60's x 12

Bar Dips
8
8
8

DB Front Raises (2/5/2)
20's x 5
20's x 5
20's x 5

Planks
90 sec
15 rest
90 sec

Treadmill HIIT: 1min @ 8 mph, 1min @ 12 mph. Repeat x 5.

Again, limited to 10-20 seconde between sets. This was extremly brutal.
And then to do the HIIT afterwards, damn nearly killed me.
On the plus side, in-out of the gym in 40 minutes, including getting changed and a shower.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2007)

so you might as well change your name to Mr Volume, because that is crazy!  nice job.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 28, 2007)

High volume _*and*_ HIT.  Even I'm not _that _crazy...

Solid workout, goob!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeeze, even the shower was high volume, huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent work buddy! Thats how you do it right.


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys.  It was pretty hard going.


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

Incline U/L DB Press (Both sides)
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

Clap Push ups
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

U/L DB OH press (Both sides)
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Bent press (Both sides)
45 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 6

Tricep Pushups
10
10
10

Bench Dips
30
20
20

BB Curls
60 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 10

Planks
90 sec
15 sec rest
90 sec

All done in 24 minutes.  10-20 second rest again.  The bodyweight moves seem especially suitable for this type of workout.  Not as tough as the previous workout, but still tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff Goob! You must just look crazy flying from set to set.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff Goob! You must just look crazy flying from set to set.


 
Yeah, I do get funny looks, but I'm too busy moving to notice much.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Today: 5.5 miles.  Time: 44.00.  Easy pace, a lot of it uphill.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2007)

great training in here goob!

so what is your overall goal right now with this high volume? hypertrophy or trying to lean up a bit or what?


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great training in here goob!
> 
> so what is your overall goal right now with this high volume? hypertrophy or trying to lean up a bit or what?


 
Thanks Scar.  In a nutshell -Aesthetics.  I want to look as good as possible, vain I know.  But why the hell not?

My other primary goal is peak athletic fitness.  All round fitness, not just strength, hence why I run instead of working my lower body much.  I found that running and lower days do not compliment each other.

So, I guess the HIT/ high volume + cardio is to get leaner at the moment.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Scar.  In a nutshell -Aesthetics.  I want to look as good as possible, vain I know.  But why the hell not?
> 
> My other primary goal is peak athletic fitness.  All round fitness, not just strength, hence why I run instead of working my lower body much.  I found that running and lower days do not compliment each other.
> 
> So, I guess the HIT/ high volume + cardio is to get leaner at the moment.



Who cares looking good is a very honorable goal.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 30, 2007)

Those sound pretty much like my goals. Just that I like to do a lot of lower body work and HIIT cardio


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

goob said:


> So, I guess the HIT/ high volume + cardio is to get leaner at the moment.



I dropped 15 pounds is no time doing HIT.

Be warned though:  You may come out of it very week on your maxes.  At least, I did.  Don't worry though, after a month or so I'm hitting PRs again.  Hell, I busted through my Bench PR by 15 pounds.  So don't be too worried.


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I dropped 15 pounds is no time doing HIT.
> 
> Be warned though: You may come out of it very week on your maxes. At least, I did. Don't worry though, after a month or so I'm hitting PRs again. Hell, I busted through my Bench PR by 15 pounds. So don't be too worried.


 
Sounds good, and as you can probably tell, I don't really care at all about PR's.


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

What Should have been the hardest workout ever...........


......was'nt quite.

Decline U/L DB Press
50 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 10

Pylometric clapping pushups
10
10
10
10

Low to High cross DB Woodchoppers
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
Some of these (Don't know name) 2nd exersice in, 





YouTube Video










45 x 8
45 x 8

Bent Press
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

Diamond Pushups
10
10
10
10

Upright Rows
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 5

BB Curls
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

All done with the customary 10-20 second max rest time.  Ok, so that was hard enough, sweat was dripping off me - completly soaked.

Then, _immediately_ after......

3.5 mile run.  Easy pace: 30 minutes.

One word:  Fucked.  Really fucked, but felt good.  I was running on fumes during the run, it was all I could do to keep going.   The funny thing was, after all that, it was not the most tiring workout ever.  I guess it bieng a high carb day might have had something to do with it.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta hand it to you Goob - cardio after you're workout - that takes some guts.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Scar.  In a nutshell -Aesthetics.  I want to look as good as possible, vain I know.  But why the hell not?
> 
> My other primary goal is peak athletic fitness.  All round fitness, not just strength, hence why I run instead of working my lower body much.  I found that running and lower days do not compliment each other.
> 
> So, I guess the HIT/ high volume + cardio is to get leaner at the moment.



Nothing wrong with wanting to look good. That's why I started working out in the first place although my goals are a bit different now. Wanting to look good means you care about yourself and that's a good thing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

You know some guys suck on low volume and need high volume to grow maybe your one of those buddy? Still good work man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Scar.  In a nutshell -Aesthetics.  I want to look as good as possible, vain I know.  But why the hell not?
> 
> My other primary goal is peak athletic fitness.  All round fitness, not just strength, hence why I run instead of working my lower body much.  I found that running and lower days do not compliment each other.
> 
> So, I guess the HIT/ high volume + cardio is to get leaner at the moment.



pretty much my long term goal, shorter terms to become a little bigger, second is to become leaner, and over the longest term strength.

gerat workout above goob! yes, I don't see how that WASN'T hard!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

Your workouts are always packed with cool exercises for variation. Your conditioning looks to be tip top. The guy in the video you posted looked to be in incredible shape, too.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 1, 2007)

That video was awesome! Have you ever considered car pushing or sled dragging to augment your cardio a little?


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> Gotta hand it to you Goob - cardio after you're workout - that takes some guts.


 
I usually try to incorporate some cardio, but usually HIIT. Steady state after all that was tough.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with wanting to look good. That's why I started working out in the first place although my goals are a bit different now. Wanting to look good means you care about yourself and that's a good thing.


 
Hey man. Thanks for dropping by. What is you're goal(s) now?



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> pretty much my long term goal, shorter terms to become a little bigger, second is to become leaner, and over the longest term strength.
> 
> gerat workout above goob! yes, I don't see how that WASN'T hard!!


From what you've said in your journal, you sound pretty lean already. 


			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> Your workouts are always packed with cool exercises for variation. Your conditioning looks to be tip top. The guy in the video you posted looked to be in incredible shape, too.


 
Thanks K. I don't know about the variation part, but with Bakerboy's disappearance, someones got to take up the mantle. If I had anywhere near your strength, I would'nt need to do as much.....

Cheers.


			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> You know some guys suck on low volume and need high volume to grow maybe your one of those buddy? Still good work man!


 
Maybe. But I can't do low volume. Even if I go as heavy as I can, I still need to do something else, or it feels like I have'nt done enough. Whether or not my muscles feel wasted. 



			
				TC said:
			
		

> That video was awesome! Have you ever considered car pushing or sled dragging to augment your cardio a little?


 
Witch put me on to his training. Its pretty interesting.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey man. Thanks for dropping by. What is you're goal(s) now?



Well, my goal is to mostly get bigger and stronger right now. But I would say that I lift now just because I love to do it. Of course, I started lifting so that I would look better and feel better and I do, but I've kept doing it mostly just because I love it. It's not a chore for me. But hey, having the side benefit of making you look great - I don't think you can top it.


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, my goal is to mostly get bigger and stronger right now. But I would say that I lift now just because I love to do it. Of course, I started lifting so that I would look better and feel better and I do, but I've kept doing it mostly just because I love it. It's not a chore for me. But hey, having the side benefit of making you look great - I don't think you can top it.


 
I hear that. I'm still shaping myself, although thanks to the knowledge of others, I now know that there's a lot more to it than I originally thought.

Best part of a workout is the endorphin rush you get afterwards. Better than a lot of narcotics!  ( I only know because I dabbled a bit in my more experimental days)


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> From what you've said in your journal, you sound pretty lean already.



nah man, I don't think my BF% would be anything under 15. not to sound cocky but I think I am half decently strong for my size, relative strength you could say, and I honestly think it is genetics in my case. you look back my family tree and everyone was a farmer with the ocassional fisherman and lumberjack, hard ass backbreaking work. also looking at my family now, like my dad and his brothers, they aren't lean but they are very strong.

sorry for whoring up your journal.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

So where is bakerboy? It is funny you said that, because I was thinking the same thing while I made that post.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear that. I'm still shaping myself, although thanks to the knowledge of others, I now know that there's a lot more to it than I originally thought.
> 
> Best part of a workout is the endorphin rush you get afterwards. Better than a lot of narcotics!  ( I only know because I dabbled a bit in my more experimental days)



Same here but it's been many years which is a good thing. 

I'm old, so I usually just want to fall asleep afterwards.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nah man, I don't think my BF% would be anything under 15. not to sound cocky but I think I am half decently strong for my size, relative strength you could say, and I honestly think it is genetics in my case. you look back my family tree and everyone was a farmer with the ocassional fisherman and lumberjack, hard ass backbreaking work. also looking at my family now, like my dad and his brothers, they aren't lean but they are very strong.
> 
> sorry for whoring up your journal.


 
Sounds like a good genetic base for bodybuilding.

And....whore away. 



			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> So where is bakerboy? It is funny you said that, because I was thinking the same thing while I made that post.


That's the great mystery.  Here one day, gone the next.  Hope he's ok.

He is the man for unusual exersice variation.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Same here but it's been many years which is a good thing.
> 
> I'm old, so I usually just want to fall asleep afterwards.


 
Yeah, the more distance between those experimental days the better, although they were a lot of fun.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Incline U/L DB Bench
45 x 12
45 x 10
45 x 10

Pylometric One arm raised side to side jumping push ups.
(A push up position with on hand raised on a block, approx 6".  Go down, push up but jump right over the block so your other hand lands on it.  Repeat, but jump back the other way.  A la Ross Training)
10
10
10
10

U/L DB Snatch
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

U/L DB Swing (Squat position, hold DB between legs, swing vertically upwards over head.  Hammer grip)
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Bent Press
50 x 8
50 x 5
50 x 5

Bench Dips
30
30
30

BB Curls
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Followed immeadiately by:  3.5 mile Run.  Time: 28:09.

Hard workout.  Running on fumes on the run, although by the end I was really flying and had gone from a jog to almost a sprint for the last mile.

Rest times 10-30 seconds.  45 for the bent presses for safety reasons.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

Chalk up another good one brother Goob!


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Chalk up another good one brother Goob!


 
Thanx B!.   Those wierd jumping push ups are really hard. Totally hit the chest.  You should give them a shot, see what you think.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanx B!.   Those wierd jumping push ups are really hard. Totally hit the chest.  You should give them a shot, see what you think.



Something tells me ill smaCK Myself lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Something tells me ill smaCK Myself lol.


 
Haha, that would be quite funny to see.  Although, I'm not going to laugh to hard cuz that almost happend to me when my hand slipped in the first set.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, that would be quite funny to see.  Although, I'm not going to laugh to hard cuz that almost happend to me when my hand slipped in the first set.



You seem to have pretty interesting accidents  !

Me, I just bashed my head open on a Peck-Deck, and that wasn't any fun  !


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2007)

6.2 miles: Time 49 minutes. Easy pace.  Could feel shin splints and calf problems in both legs just after the half way marker.  But pushed on regardless, and am happy to report no problems, that a good stretch did not sort out.

Am considering some sort of Pre Workout supp like NO xplode or such like. 
Sugestions very welcome.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2007)

goob said:


> 6.2 miles: Time 49 minutes. Easy pace.  Could feel shin splints and calf problems in both legs just after the half way marker.  But pushed on regardless, and am happy to report no problems, that a good stretch did not sort out.
> 
> Am considering some sort of Pre Workout supp like NO xplode or such like.
> Sugestions very welcome.



I really like NOxplode post w/o, its the best bang for the buck when it comes to pwo supps IMO.  Shit, I even use it as a energy drink while I'm at work, works gr8 for me.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't use too many supplements, so I don't know much about NO explode.

Either way, it looked like a good run!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

Good work G burn that fat! I would just stick to coffee and or ephedra. Might as well use stims which help you burn fat.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

No-Xplode is just ok,, it tastes like shit, imo..  I like Superpump or Labrada's supercharge (my fave) as far as taste.  Kinda like grape koolaide.  But, they are expensive...  

I'm addicted to pre-workout energy supps though.. We went for a month without them, and it wasn't pretty..  early morning, trying to force yogurt down when you're half asleep.. not good


----------



## tallcall (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see where Ephedra might be beneficial in your case. I'm sure it'd be a huge energy booster.


----------



## goob (Oct 5, 2007)

*Thanks for the sugestions y'all.*



JailHouse said:


> I really like NOxplode post w/o, its the best bang for the buck when it comes to pwo supps IMO. Shit, I even use it as a energy drink while I'm at work, works gr8 for me.


 
Hey man,  That sounds good.  I've heard it has great effects in ramping the old energy up.  It was the first one I though of.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Good work G burn that fat! I would just stick to coffee and or ephedra. Might as well use stims which help you burn fat.


 
Thanks. Ephedra might be hard to come across.



			
				Katt said:
			
		

> No-Xplode is just ok,, it tastes like shit, imo.. I like Superpump or Labrada's supercharge (my fave) as far as taste. Kinda like grape koolaide. But, they are expensive...
> 
> I'm addicted to pre-workout energy supps though.. We went for a month without them, and it wasn't pretty.. early morning, trying to force yogurt down when you're half asleep.. not good


 
 I did wonder how the hell you could do 5 am workouts to the intensity that you do.  I just could'nt work it out.  Secrets out now!


			
				TC said:
			
		

> I can see where Ephedra might be beneficial in your case. I'm sure it'd be a huge energy booster.


 
It does sound good, although I'm not overly fond of that crazy rush you get from too much caffine or yohimbe.  I'm sure Ephedra would be similar, but if the workouts are anything like the energy boost then hell yea.


So, out of Ephedra or NO Xplode, which would:

A) Give the most powerful energy rush (Overall energy)

B) Make me want to tear it up.  (Motivation)

C) Have the most powerful 'rush' effect.  (Like too much caffine)


----------



## goob (Oct 5, 2007)

Today: 7.4 mile run.  Easy Medium Pace.  Wanted to go further, but low carb day and felt sick at the half way point, was fine after a minute, and then continued.  Legs were only at 50% from the start, with calves sore, so fast pace was impossible.

Time 53:31.   

Fuck.  That's a hell of a long time to be running.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

holy shit that is some awesome running man! 

you probably should be cautious of those shin splints. I had them once and they gradually became worse, and it resulted in me needing orthodics (sp?). so keep an eye on them.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> holy shit that is some awesome running man!
> 
> you probably should be cautious of those shin splints. I had them once and they gradually became worse, and it resulted in me needing orthodics (sp?). so keep an eye on them.


 
Yeah, I'm always aware of that, although my stretching before and after seems to stop it from happening.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Decline U/L DB Press
50 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 10

Pylo one arm raised, jumping push ups (side - side)
10
10
10
10

DB Snatch U/L
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
DB Swing
55 x 8
55 x 6
60 x 6
Bent Press
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 5

Diamond Push ups
15
12
10
10

CG BB Curls
65 x 12
65 x 10
70 x 6
70 x 6

Side Bends
50 x 10
50 x 10

Followed immeadiately by:

3.5 Mile Run: 28:34  Easy Pace.  

RI's for workout 10-30 seconds.  It was hard.
Legs were only at 50% for run, due to the fact in the last 3 days I've covered approx 16 miles running.
Mileage for week is approx 25 miles in 6 days.  That's the most I've ever done, although I have not been going for pace in any of them.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

Solid workout, goob!

That's a lot of running.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Great looking workouts. I used to run as much as you but I rarley do anymore. I bet it feels great.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2007)

another great workout goob! keep it up man


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

Stick to ECA that NO stuff is fine but ECA is cheap and very very effective it wont do the work for you but it will help alot. Still putting up those crazy fast number brother Go0b!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice curls!  Those are some nice times on the running and only being 50%


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, goob!
> 
> That's a lot of running.


 
TY. The running is for fat burning, and to test my limits. The problem is, doing 6 days a week (3x weights, 3 x running) takes it off the top. Performance in both is not as good as it should be.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Great looking workouts. I used to run as much as you but I rarley do anymore. I bet it feels great.


Feels fantastic. I like the way chicks check me out (even in sweat drenched state, while flying past. Great euphoric booster.


			
				Scar said:
			
		

> another great workout goob! keep it up man


Thanks Scar. I'll try as long as the flesh wills....


			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Stick to ECA that NO stuff is fine but ECA is cheap and very very effective it wont do the work for you but it will help alot. Still putting up those crazy fast number brother Go0b!


 
Lipo 6 ordered. Could'nt get Ephidra. Around here, it's mostly you and me that clock up the miles pounding the earth.

When you're back running, if you fancy a challenge, you could set my one, and i'll set you one as far as running goes. No running partener, so it would be good to compare running workouts, if you feel like it.



			
				Jailhouse said:
			
		

> Nice curls! Those are some nice times on the running and only being 50%


 
Thanks. Biceps are my most neglected body part, I hardly ever did anything with them, but trying to make up for it now. These extreme low RI HIT workouts are not especially condusive however.....


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I like to see those plyos. We have been doing from one side to the other plyo pushups. It equals about 20 plyos per set.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2007)

Dumb question here, are these plyo push ups one hand at a time?  That sounds tuff, Ive tried those before and had to spread my feet far apart to even do one.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

There are different plyo pushups. Just the simple 2-handed coming off of the floor, theres clap pushups, knee pushups, behind the back pushups, flipping over plyo pushups, walk the room plyo pushups.....etc.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Helloooooo... a guy running... sweat pouring off his body...

How sexy is that??   

Seriously


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Helloooooo... a guy running... sweat pouring off his body...
> 
> How sexy is that??
> 
> Seriously



Obviously not very... I think women leave the gym when I start doing cardio.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Obviously not very... I think women leave the gym when I start doing cardio.



No, it's just one of the very strong women (in this case, Katt) throwing all the others to the curb so she can have you all to herself!


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like to see those plyos. We have been doing from one side to the other plyo pushups. It equals about 20 plyos per set
> 
> There are different plyo pushups. Just the simple 2-handed coming off of the floor, theres clap pushups, knee pushups, behind the back pushups, flipping over plyo pushups, walk the room plyo pushups.....etc.
> .


 
Hey D, how's things?

Those side to side pylo push ups are really hard. The first two sets go fine, but start to hurt in sets 3 & 4. However, ultra low RI's don't help.



			
				Jailhouse said:
			
		

> Dumb question here, are these plyo push ups one hand at a time? That sounds tuff, Ive tried those before and had to spread my feet far apart to even do one.


 
Try thy side to side pylo push ups - you'll like them.


			
				Katt said:
			
		

> Helloooooo... a guy running... sweat pouring off his body...
> 
> How sexy is that??
> 
> Seriously


 


			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Obviously not very... I think women leave the gym when I start doing cardio.


 
Without blowing my own trumpet, (-The surgeon would not give me a "Prince") they do like watching me. I always catch chicks giving me the eye via the mirror (when in the gym). Unfortunately most of them ain't hot.


			
				TC said:
			
		

> No, it's just one of the very strong women (in this case, Katt) throwing all the others to the curb so she can have you all to herself!


 
Where and when. Katt...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

^ being picky?


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> ^ being picky?


 
It's my achillies heel.....


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Today: 5.6 miles.  Time 42:12.  was flying, fastest time for that distance yet.  Unfortunately got a bad front stitch and had to cut the pace right down for the last 1.2 miles.  I'm sure I would have broken 40 minutes if not for that stitch. Damn it!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 8, 2007)

Killer times on the run man!


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Y'all heard it before, but possibly one of the best workout songs ever....







YouTube Video











Especially if pushed to +8 on the turntable.

Fuck, it while I'm on an electro vibe, old school rave, another good workout tune for technoheads..





YouTube Video











Even better, if anyone likes this shit find the Proppellorheads remix of 808 State's 'Lopez'.  Utterly brilliant.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> No, it's just one of the very strong women (in this case, Katt) throwing all the others to the curb so she can have you all to herself!



Katt fights for her piece of ass .


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll take you on. 
How about a 4 mile 24 min you could do that right?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'll take you on.
> How about a 4 mile 24 min you could do that right?


Could he? It might be a challenge if he does it with just one leg or in waist height water.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 5.6 miles.  Time 42:12.  was flying, fastest time for that distance yet.  Unfortunately got a bad front stitch and had to cut the pace right down for the last 1.2 miles.  I'm sure I would have broken 40 minutes if not for that stitch. Damn it!



Yikes, thats awesome stuff!

Youll get it next time, figure out what went wrong, eliminate it, and youre home free!

Great time though, mine would probably be in the 120 minute area


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Could he? It might be a challenge if he does it with just one leg or in *waist height water*.



lol funny but true.

goob, you are a running machine! great job


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'll take you on.
> How about a 4 mile 24 min you could do that right?


 
Under 6 min miles for 4 mile???? I think thats just beyond me. 

But I'm damn well going to try. maybe next week on high carb day.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> Could he? It might be a challenge if he does it with just one leg or in waist height water....


 
...and also on a speedboat doing 40 mph.....

That's the only way! Hows things Witch?


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Yikes, thats awesome stuff!
> 
> Youll get it next time, figure out what went wrong, eliminate it, and youre home free!
> 
> Great time though, mine would probably be in the 120 minute area


 
Thanks Gaz.  I think it was the litre of water I had to drink 45 minutes before the run.  

Either that or Chicken Madras I had at the halfway point....



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> lol funny but true.
> 
> goob, you are a running machine! great job


 
Thanks Scar.  Although my legs are starting to resemble wheels....

I swear I did'nt have a Pirelli tatoo on them last week......


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 5.6 miles.  Time 42:12.  was flying, fastest time for that distance yet.  Unfortunately got a bad front stitch and had to cut the pace right down for the last 1.2 miles.  I'm sure I would have broken 40 minutes if not for that stitch. Damn it!



Nice looking run. I wish I could run like that still... Great job!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Decline U/L DB Bench
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 10

DB Snatch
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8
Bent Press
55 x 6
55 x 6

U/L DB Shrugs
70 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

Pylo Clap Push ups
10
10
10
Diamond Pushups
15
10
10
T push ups
12
10

BB Curls 
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 4

Planks
90 seconds
15 sec rest
90 seconds.

RI's @ 30-60 seconds.  Only had 2 hours sleep, so the usual 10-20 second RI's went out the window. If I had more sleep, I would also have gone for a 4 mile run after.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice workout, goob.   You do my PR for Curls for 4 reps!

There are some exercises that I really like in there.  Specifically, the DB Snatch and the T Push-ups.


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, goob. You do my PR for Curls for 4 reps!
> 
> There are some exercises that I really like in there. Specifically, the DB Snatch and the T Push-ups.


 
Haha thanks DOMS, although I think you out do me everywhere else. The DB snatch is a great exersice, RossTraining - Bridging The Gap Between Ordinary and Extraordinary and his vids on Youtube have some great ideas.  DB swings are another good one, although potentially highly destructive....


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job man, I wish I could get the hang of those plyo pushups (normal ones are difficult enough for me).


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

How about 4 miles in 26? I wasnt sure your exact all out speed i just took a guess frist time man. So we're both trying to beat that record right?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

great workout man!

what are T-pushups anyway? I used to do a type of pushup, I have no idea what it was called, but I would start with my right hand on a medicine ball push up and move over and come down with my left hand on the medicine ball, and keep going back and forth like that. all I can say is when I went back to normal pushups, my numbers were probably about 10 or 15 better! it was crazy.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Im impressed you're even attempting Bent Presses. I couldnt get them right for shit, haha.

Great stuff, goob


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Great job man, I wish I could get the hang of those plyo pushups (normal ones are difficult enough for me).


 
Not for long I doubt.....



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> How about 4 miles in 26? I wasnt sure your exact all out speed i just took a guess frist time man. So we're both trying to beat that record right?


 
Your on.  26 will be hard, but I think its possible.  I'll give it an attempt next week.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> great workout man!
> 
> what are T-pushups anyway? I used to do a type of pushup, I have no idea what it was called, but I would start with my right hand on a medicine ball push up and move over and come down with my left hand on the medicine ball, and keep going back and forth like that. all I can say is when I went back to normal pushups, my numbers were probably about 10 or 15 better! it was crazy.


 
Here:The T Push up...







That alternating push up you talked about is what I was doing in pylometric form, ie, getting airborn as you swap sides.  Really hard.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Im impressed you're even attempting Bent Presses. I couldnt get them right for shit, haha.
> 
> Great stuff, goob


 
Thanks Gaz. It's my favourite lift, although not one to do at home, unless you plan on visiting the neighbours by knocking a hole into their front room.  High destructive potental.


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Today: Easy Pace 4 mile run.  28:29.  Went easy, legs only at 60%.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> what are T-pushups anyway? I used to do a type of pushup, I have no idea what it was called, but I would start with my right hand on a medicine ball push up and move over and come down with my left hand on the medicine ball, and keep going back and forth like that. all I can say is when I went back to normal pushups, my numbers were probably about 10 or 15 better! it was crazy.



You should try weighted T Push-ups!  You've got to balance on a couple of, essentially, rollers while moving a weight across your body and above you.

That's some crazy stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: Easy Pace 4 mile run.  28:29.  Went easy, legs only at 60%.



That's a 7 and a half minute mile.  Easy?  I think my colon would fall out.

I really need to do more running.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah those (plyometric pushups) was the way I did them too, getting airborn like you said. I really liked doing those actually, people had a tendency to stare when I did them lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should try weighted T Push-ups! You've got to balance on a couple of, essentially, rollers while moving a weight across your body and above you.
> 
> That's some crazy stuff.


 
Sounds painful. I like it.  Perhaps tomorrows work out. 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> That's a 7 and a half minute mile. Easy? I think my colon would fall out.
> 
> I really need to do more running.


 
Not quite.  The last mile was at 70% sprint speed.  Approx 5 ish minute mile, but the rest would have been about 8+ minute miles.  The start was slow.

I'd consider under 27 minutes good for a 4 miler for me.


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah those (plyometric pushups) was the way I did them too, getting airborn like you said. I really liked doing those actually, people had a tendency to stare when I did them lol.


 
I like them, but they are really tough, especially on 20 second RI's.  I'm really starting to enjoy bodyweight moves.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice curling bro!  Whats your PR?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a 7 and a half minute mile.  Easy?  I think my colon would fall out.
> 
> I really need to do more running.



Ditto, on both counts, lol.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Great looking workouts still. You definatly have some interesting looking things in your workout sessions. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice curling bro! Whats your PR?


 
Like most lifts I do, never tested.  I don't really care about PR's, so I just go for reps.  It would'nt be much more than that.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Ditto, on both counts, lol.


 
Running is a love/ hate job.  I hate geting motivated to do it, but I love it once in ful flow.  Although not when doing full on hell for leather sprints.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Great looking workouts still. You definatly have some interesting looking things in your workout sessions. Beautiful stuff!


 
Thanks V.  As i said to Kelju, with no Bakerboy around no more, someone's got to do the funky shit!


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Today: 4 Mile run.  26:54.  Really fast pace, and really fucked afterwards.
Breaking 26 is looking hard.  Mind, this was on low carb.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

How much time do you usually gain on High Carb opposed to low carb?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds painful. I like it.  Perhaps tomorrows work out.



If you do them, start with 10 pounds.  This isn't an ego exercise.  Plus, unless your DBs are padded, try to wear gloves.  I don't know how much you weigh now, but when I did them, I weight 215 pounds.  The majority of that all rests on your lower palm.  The pain can be distracting when you're doing a decently technical exercise.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

*Gaz:*I'm not sure, each day is different, some better than others.

However, fully rested, carbed up possibly up to a minute. Todays as also on 5 hours sleep.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you do them, start with 10 pounds. This isn't an ego exercise. Plus, unless your DBs are padded, try to wear gloves. I don't know how much you weigh now, but when I did them, I weight 215 pounds. The majority of that all rests on your lower palm. The pain can be distracting when you're doing a decently technical exercise.


 
Yeah, I guessed that would be the scoop.  Hex dumbells sound perfect for this.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks V.  As i said to Kelju, with no Bakerboy around no more, someone's got to do the funky shit!



Yeah, what happened to Bakerboy anyway?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

I was wondering that too. Hope he hasnt bailed, he knows his shit.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's odd.  There has been no sign of him at all for almost 2 months.  Could be something worse than bailing, I hope not.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, it's odd.  There has been no sign of him at all for almost 2 months.  Could be something worse than bailing, I hope not.



Now i kinda hope he has bailed. Hope nothing more serious is wrong.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 4 Mile run.  26:54.  Really fast pace, and really fucked afterwards.
> Breaking 26 is looking hard.  Mind, this was on low carb.



Nicely done man you are a speed demon.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 4 Mile run.  26:54.  Really fast pace, and really fucked afterwards.
> Breaking 26 is looking hard.  Mind, this was on low carb.



 that is some superb running man!


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Raised Push ups
15
15
10
10

Weighted T Push ups
8 lbs x 8
8 lbs x 8
8 lbs x 8

DB Snatches
55 x 12
55 x 8
55 x 8

Diamond Pushups
15
10
10
10

Back Ext
10 @ (2/8/2)
Repeat
Repeat

U/L DB Shrugs
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 10

BB Curls
80 x 4
80 x 3
80 x 3

RI's 1 minute for this one.  I only had 3  hours sleep before the night before, so 10-20 sec RI's were bang out the window.
The weighted T-Pushups were fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

Careful with the DB snatch G make sure you got that form down.


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Careful with the DB snatch G make sure you got that form down.


 
I hear you.  Thankfully I've had no problems yet.  Bent Presses seem to have a higher destructive potential (on me and surrounding area) than snatches.  Nice movement.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear you.  Thankfully I've had no problems yet.  Bent Presses seem to have a higher destructive potential (on me and surrounding area) than snatches.  Nice movement.



Guess it depends on each person. I get pain from skull crushers while i could hack squat and sissy squat all day without problems.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 14, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear you.  Thankfully I've had no problems yet.  Bent Presses seem to have a higher destructive potential (on me and *surrounding area*) than snatches.  Nice movement.



lol, sorry but that was really funny.

great workout though goob! 3 hours of sleep no wonder you upped the RIs. I probably wouldn't even be in the gym with only 3 hours of sleep!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice push ups!  Good looking workout.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 14, 2007)

I think you'd get the award for Highest Mental Drive, even on this site with all its highly dedicated members and masochists. Either you or one of the camaro/DD brothers.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 14, 2007)

I second all of this, good job and please get some sleep (the rings under your eyes are starting to scare the neighbors)!


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Guess it depends on each person. I get pain from skull crushers while i could hack squat and sissy squat all day without problems.


 
Horses for courses....



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> lol, sorry but that was really funny.
> 
> great workout though goob! 3 hours of sleep no wonder you upped the RIs. I probably wouldn't even be in the gym with only 3 hours of sleep!


 
Yeah I should really skip it, but I can't.  I always feel guilty if I don't workout.  It's like a pathological need to beat myself up.  Only hangovers can stop this.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> ]Nice push ups! Good looking workout.


 
TY.  Thought I'd change the push up style somewhat.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> I think you'd get the award for Highest Mental Drive, even on this site with all its highly dedicated members and masochists. Either you or one of the camaro/DD brothers.


 
Haha, thanks Witch, but the likes of TC etc.. beat me hands down when it comes to mental drive.  Cheers for the kind words. 



			
				TC said:
			
		

> I second all of this, good job and please get some sleep (the rings under your eyes are starting to scare the neighbors)!


 
Yeah, the rings under my eyes got so bad, I had some Chinese people chasing me around, trying to feed me bamboo shoots.....


----------



## tallcall (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, the rings under my eyes got so bad, I had some Chinese people chasing me around, trying to feed me bamboo shoots.....



Bamboo shoots are probably a great source of fiber! I'm sure it'd be pretty filling.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice work. I see you like punishment as much as I do. I definately hope you get caught up on your sleep.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice workout, goob!

DB Shrugs...


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. I see you like punishment as much as I do. I definately hope you get caught up on your sleep.


 
Oh yes, A solid 9.5 hours.  Great feeling.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh yes, A solid 9.5 hours.  Great feeling.



I bet that felt damn great.


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, goob!
> 
> DB Shrugs...


 
Thanks DOMS. U/L DB shrugs are quite hard to get right, but they seem effective, even today I had slight DOMS in my shoulders, and that's 2 days on....


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Today: 4.1 mile run: Time 28:30.  Easy pace, final 100m all out sprint.

When crossing roads during the run I had to sprint, and I impressed even myself with the bursts of acceleration. I can go from jog speed to full sprint almost instantly, it felt good.


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I bet that felt damn great.


 
It's funny, I've been on weeks where I got 2-3 hours a night, and when I get a night to catch up and sleep for 10+, I wake up feeling horrible.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> It's funny, I've been on weeks where I got 2-3 hours a night, and when I get a night to catch up and sleep for 10+, I wake up feeling horrible.



Yeah, I know what you mean. Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. Sleep is important, as you know. Some days it can make or break you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 4.1 mile run: Time 28:30.  Easy pace, final 100m all out sprint.
> 
> When crossing roads during the run I had to sprint, and I impressed even myself with the bursts of acceleration. I can go from jog speed to full sprint almost instantly, it felt good.



You are definitely the track star on this site!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You are definitely the track star on this site!



Aye! second that for sure!

very nice


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. Sleep is important, as you know. Some days it can make or break you.


 
I love sleeping, sadly I don't get enough.  I read somewhere, on the days that you wake up with that wide awake refreshed feeling, that you nailed the sleep cycle perfectly.  In other words, length of sleep, time you went to bed, and quality of sleep were optimum.  You should try and repeat all these factors every time.  My schedule/ lifestyle would never allow this.



			
				B said:
			
		

> You are definitely the track star on this site!


 


			
				Scar said:
			
		

> Aye! second that for sure!
> 
> very nice


 
Thanks guys, although that was an average time.  That's the sort of time I get when I don't push it too much.  I'll be happy when I beat 26", and I reckon the energy boost from Lipo 6 that I ordered might help me do that.


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Knee stiff and feels slightly fucked today.  No pain, except when I bend it past halfway.  The slight pain seems confined to the front, cartlige probably.   I've had this before, usually disappears in a day or so.  
Hope it's gone so I can do a 6 mile tomorrow.


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Incline DB Bench
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

OH Press
85 x 6
85 x 7
85 x 6
DB OH Press
50 x 6
50 x 6

Weighted Push ups
BW + 50lbs.
8
8
8

Bench Dips
BW + 60 
10
10
10

Tricep push ups
BW
10
10
10

Lateral Raises (2/4/2)
20's x 5
20 x 5
20 x 5

DB Shrugs
65's x 12
65 x 10
65 x 10

Cable crunch
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

Not bad.  Left the RI's at around 1 minute.  Definately need som sort of workout booster to fire me into intense madness zone.  I want the energy to totally destroy myself.

Knee still feels a little fucked, hopefully it will be better for tomorrows run.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome workout man!

weighted pushups and dips are looking very nice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 16, 2007)

Try a knee brace that really helped me when mine was giving me problems.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice workout. Why bench dips? Do you not have a place to do regular dips? That would make sense. I prefer the regular dips any day. I don't think I've done any bench dips in months.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work out.  Did you have some one help you with those weighted push ups?


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout man!
> 
> weighted pushups and dips are looking very nice.


 
Thanks Scar.  I was able to do more weighted pushups at the same weight last time I did them, but it was probably nearer the beinning of the wo.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Try a knee brace that really helped me when mine was giving me problems.


 
Won't help.  I think any sort of impact activity is going to have bad effects on it.   Still fucked today, have to think of some other way of doing cardio.....



			
				V said:
			
		

> Nice workout. Why bench dips? Do you not have a place to do regular dips? That would make sense. I prefer the regular dips any day. I don't think I've done any bench dips in months.


 
I guess for a change.  Regular dips are more effective I think, but they always leave the muscles around my collarbone/ sholuders sore afterwards. It's never put me off, mind.


			
				JH said:
			
		

> Nice work out. Did you have some one help you with those weighted push ups?


 
No, just lay down on the floor and shifted the weight on my back, it's not easy, but you get there in the end.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

heya good i browsed through your journal since i realized with 33 pages itd be pretty impossible to get caught up, haha. 
how well have you improved with things like your deadlift, db/bb curls, and bb flat bench?
no grip problems lately i take it?
and what about those t-bar rows? i love doing t-bar rows for some reason :]


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol id have to see how you do that man.  I would like to do weighted push ups to but with no partner it makes things a Little difficult.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

hm yeah, i could probably get a weight on my back after a few tries, but then keeping it there would be another story. i see it going like this, *THUD !!*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I just got sick of bench dips because it was the only way I had to do them for a long time.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> heya good i browsed through your journal since i realized with 33 pages itd be pretty impossible to get caught up, haha.
> how well have you improved with things like your deadlift, db/bb curls, and bb flat bench?
> no grip problems lately i take it?
> and what about those t-bar rows? i love doing t-bar rows for some reason :]


 

33 pages is a little too much to read....

I do so much running that I don't deadlift or squat anymore - they interfere too much. 

Lately it's been 10-20 second RI HIT workouts, which I use a lot of bodyweight moves.  These workouts are brutal, and I'll be continuing them next week.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Lol id have to see how you do that man. I would like to do weighted push ups to but with no partner it makes things a Little difficult.


 
Easier than you think, just slide the plate(s) on your back. Two makes it way more differcult, but you can strap them together.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I think I just got sick of bench dips because it was the only way I had to do them for a long time.


 
Std. Dips are definately more effective.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

CORE Special.

Hip Raises
10
10
10
Pulse Twist
10
10
10

Twisting Reverse crunches
10
10
10

BB Twist* to BB Side Bend combo**
40 x 10*
40 x 10**
Repeat x 3 sets

Wide stanse Rotating DB Deadlift
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Plank superset. (3min - no rest inbetween)
1min Right leg raised
1min Left  leg raised
1min Standard Plank

No running today due to leg.  Inspired by Vortit, I decided to do a core only workout.  It was fun, but those reverse crunches are murder.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

A day of str8 core w/o, NICE!  Those planks sound deadly!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

Great way to mix it up!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 17, 2007)

My knees always hurt after a good cardio session! Usually right up along the outside of the knee. I feel your pain!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

Plank supersetting = ouch.

Good job for that alone!


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Guys.  Planks were majorly tough, sweat was dripping off me.

Knee still somewhat fucked.  Have full movement and walking (inc. up stairs is no problem), but when I get up in the morning, it is still stiff and is irritable when i put clothes on.  AS the day goes on i ets better.

Contemplating a run tomorrow, but it could either o fine, or fuck it up more.  Hmmm.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Pull (ing) teeth.

WG Pulldowns
175 x 8
175 x 8
CG Pulldowns 
180 x 6
180 x 6
Single arm pulldowns
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

Cable Rows
125 x 6
125 x 5
125 x 5
Single Arm Cable Rows
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Pullovers
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Lying Cable Row
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

SA Pulldowns
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

BB Curls
70 x 4
70 x 4
70 x 2 Pathetic.

Back blitzed.  After all this HIT nonsense I've been doing, my back needed a dedicated pull workout.  RI's were around 1-1.5 minutes.
My conditioning is excellent, hardly broke a sweat.  Although I did feel quite fucked afterwards.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

"HIT nonsense"?!   

Yet another solid workout, goob!

How bad does the knee hurt, and where in the knee does it hurt?


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "HIT nonsense"?!
> 
> Yet another solid workout, goob!
> 
> How bad does the knee hurt, and where in the knee does it hurt?


 
Haha, HIT nonsense - figure of speech.

Thanks DOMS.  It dose'nt really hurt at all.  It's more of a stiffness that I feel when I bend it halfway.  Mostly in the morning, I don't feel anything at the moment when i bend it.  It's behind the knee cap, so I'm almost certain it's cartlidge.  I'm uncertain as to whether a run will go ok, or aggrivate it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats the best way to feel you should never be able to walk outta the gym without some involuntary shaking.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats the best way to feel you should never be able to walk outta the gym without some involuntary shaking.


 
Hell yeah.  It's the only way to go.  Damn it, got to get rid of the last bit of fat, got a rock hard 6 pack, which looks amazingly defined when clenched.  Need to get back out running.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn strong pulldowns man..... wish I had a six pack


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, HIT nonsense - figure of speech.
> 
> Thanks DOMS.  It dose'nt really hurt at all.  It's more of a stiffness that I feel when I bend it halfway.  Mostly in the morning, I don't feel anything at the moment when i bend it.  It's behind the knee cap, so I'm almost certain it's cartlidge.  I'm uncertain as to whether a run will go ok, or aggrivate it.



It sounds like you've injured it, and they swelling is probably part of the repair process.    If that happened to me, I take a complete week off.  That way my body could devote more to healing and I'd be back to 100% faster.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Damn strong pulldowns man..... wish I had a six pack


 

Thanks man.  That's the trade off for me.  Stregnth and good numbers or an athletic physique, can't really have both at the moment.  The athletic physique is what I'm going for.


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It sounds like you've injured it, and they swelling is probably part of the repair process. If that happened to me, I take a complete week off. That way my body could devote more to healing and I'd be back to 100% faster.


 
There dose'nt seem to be any swelling. Perhaps you're right, I could take off until monday.  No point doing more damage.  I'll decide tomorrow, when I get up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

that is some crazy back workout there man! awesome job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks man.  That's the trade off for me.  Stregnth and good numbers or an athletic physique, can't really have both at the moment.  The athletic physique is what I'm going for.



BS man you can do anything and your numbers are very good!


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that is some crazy back workout there man! awesome job!


 
My back is still somewhat sore.  I think I'll get some DOMS tomorrow.



			
				B said:
			
		

> BS man you can do anything and your numbers are very good!


 
Cheers B, but without upping the cals, I doubt i'll be able to increase lifts.
Goddamn cut is so fucking slow.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice workout goob. and yeah, definitely awesome back workout. smoke a doob, goob  you deserve it after that one. haha.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 18, 2007)

Delusional said:


> very nice workout goob. and yeah, definitely awesome back workout. smoke a doob, goob  you deserve it after that one. haha.



LOL @ that one


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> CORE Special.
> 
> Hip Raises
> 10
> ...



NICE, and thanks for the props. I'm sure a lot of people would tell you it's a waste of time, but I really love core only workouts. Now you know how hard they really are. Great job on this and the following workouts.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, core workouts can be hard as hell! I just did one of my own today, I can't laugh without pain right now.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah, core workouts can be hard as hell! I just did one of my own today, I can't laugh without pain right now.



After my first few, and still once in awhile, my stomach feels like jello afterwards.


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks dudes.


Tested injured leg with a 4 mile run.  Had support on it, came through fine, so looks like the game is back on.  I'll keep it strapped for the next couple.  Was'nt a record breaking speed run, but it was'nt slow either.

Game on bitches!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Goobster..  

I think it's going to take me a while to catch up on all the journals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks dudes.
> 
> 
> Tested injured leg with a 4 mile run.  Had support on it, came through fine, so looks like the game is back on.  I'll keep it strapped for the next couple.  Was'nt a record breaking speed run, but it was'nt slow either.
> ...



Be careful buddy sometimes we lifters are to stubborn and end up hurting ourselves. Wish you the best G.


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Goobster..
> 
> I think it's going to take me a while to catch up on all the journals.


 
Hey Katt, how you doing? Its funny, you were'nt even here and your journal was still really popular!!


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Be careful buddy sometimes we lifters are to stubborn and end up hurting ourselves. Wish you the best G.


 

Fuck yeah!  I'll grind myself into the dirt before I quit!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, it was pretty hilarious!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck yeah!  I'll grind myself into the dirt before I quit!



Don't be so quick to kill yourself, at least let a girl try to "kill" you a few more times!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Don't be so quick to kill yourself, at least let a girl try to "kill" you a few more times!



That's really good thinking.


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe I'll get a girl to 'kill' me tonight.

Incline DB Flys
50 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8

Staggered Push ups
10 R
10 L
10 R
10 L
10 R 
10 L

Bent Press
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

Face Pulls
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

Incline U/L Triceps Push down
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

Hise's
220 x 12
220 x 10
230 x 8

Side Bends
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20

No way , this is the 1001 st post in this journal.  I never though it would last this long!  Mad. 

Workout ok.  Still sore from back workout 2 days before, but soldiered on.  Did ok.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Maybe I'll get a girl to 'kill' me tonight.
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 50 x 8
> ...




Yay, 1002! 

Well, with that kind of conditioning, she'll have to work you over real good before you'll be done!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 20, 2007)

I mean 1003 and 4, not as many features as 1000 or 1001 though.


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yay, 1002!
> 
> Well, with that kind of conditioning, she'll have to work you over real good before you'll be done!


 
Thats what i'm in it for.  Peak fitness and bitches.

Shit, you're right, it was 1002nd post, not first.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 20, 2007)

nice workout..stoner


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Delusional said:


> nice workout..stoner


 
Thanks Del, but not these days man.  I had my fun with that shit , and all sorts of other wonderful substanses, but not anymore.  (Or on the odd occasion, when the mood takes me....)


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Maybe I'll get a girl to 'kill' me tonight.
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 50 x 8
> ...



great workout man, very nice job!

what do you think of the bent press? I added it my workout after seeing it be done in here quite often. thought I'd give something new a go.


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man, very nice job!
> 
> what do you think of the bent press? I added it my workout after seeing it be done in here quite often. thought I'd give something new a go.


 
Good on you Scar, your template looks great, so much so, that I'll be stealing from it when change time comes.

First consideration, start with dumbbells, Bent presses put a shit load of pressure on your shoulder joint (don't know correct anatomy) especially in the 'bent' position. Great for stabilasition muscles.  But they do pay dividince as you'll feel when you do them.  Start light, because they can be really destructive to you (dislocated shoulder, broken window - depending on where you workout), but I love them!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Maybe I'll get a girl to 'kill' me tonight.
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 50 x 8
> ...



Nice looking workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Maybe I'll get a girl to 'kill' me tonight.
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 50 x 8
> ...



Nice DB flys!  I'm gunna throw some of those in my next chest day to.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Del, but not these days man.  I had my fun with that shit , and all sorts of other wonderful substanses, but not anymore.  (Or on the odd occasion, when the mood takes me....)



once a stoner, always a stoner. in my book at least  i could get some killer dank and roll a blunt you couldnt resist  haha


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Delusional said:


> once a stoner, always a stoner. in my book at least  i could get some killer dank and roll a blunt you couldn't resist  haha



LMFAO!  Its kinda like that marine saying, there are no former stoners.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Del, but not these days man.  I had my fun with that shit , and all sorts of other wonderful substanses, but not anymore.  (Or on the odd occasion, when the mood takes me....)



I remember when i first got high! Everything was very funny oh and i was extremely thirsty and my eyes were very red.


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

Hah, thanks guys!

Yeah, the old red eye express.  I still maintain that there is no better way to watch a movie than stoned.   The only problem is that 10 minutes after the movie has finished, you've pretty much forgotten what it was about....


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

Today: 4.1 miles.  Untimed.  Medium fast pace, approx estimate 28 minutes.

Legs held up superbly, havre no after effects, looks like the knee is fine, although it was strapped.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

If thats ur med running speed ud prolly think my fastest speed is walking.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> If thats ur med running speed ud prolly think my fastest speed is walking.


 
Haha, I have an awesome burst sprint speed.   Intstant acceleration, but I can't keep it up for long.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your knee is doing well. Workouts are still looking great.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

Multiple Gradient DB Press set
Flat
40 x 10
70 x 6
70 x 6
Incline
60 x 5
60 x 5
Decline
70 x 5
70 x 5

Weighted Push ups
BW + 60
10
10
8

OH press
70 x 6
70 x 8
70 x 8

Weighted Tricep Push ups
BW + 30
8
8
8
BW Only
10
10
10

Clap Push ups
10
10
10

DB Shrugs
80 x 12
80 x 12
60 x 12

RI's approx 30-60 seconds. Fast workout, Incline/decline/flat DB press combo works whole chest area well, a nice little addition to the armoury.
Other than that, nothing to write home about. I guess the shrugs might be a PR, but as I don't really count I'm not sure. I might have done that much before. Fuck knows?


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm glad to hear your knee is doing well. Workouts are still looking great.


 
Thanks Vortit.  It seems to be back to full workong order.  Will test it tomorrow on perhaps a 8 mile run.  (Which will probably be a running PR.)


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks Vortit.  It seems to be back to full workong order.  Will test it tomorrow on perhaps a 8 mile run.  (Which will probably be a running PR.)



Nice job. I used to run quite a bit, but I can't now. It sucks. Good luck breaking your PR.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, run like the wind!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Run like Forest Gump!!!!

Run Forest Run!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Run like Forest Gump breaking wind!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Multiple Gradient DB Press set
> Flat
> 40 x 10
> 70 x 6
> ...




Thats a nice w/o!  Thats nice to have that running PR to look forward to.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

..and from that day on, if I was going somewhere I was run-nning!

this is a Forrest Gump quote thread, right? lol sorry goob, you are a sick runner after all!


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Bastards!

Forrest Gump my ass!  For a start I'm nothing like him. 

He's way more intelligent!


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thats a nice w/o! Thats nice to have that running PR to look forward to.


 
I would'nt say I'm looking forward to it.......


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Well guys....I fucking did it!

Fuelled by a no carb breakfast (omelette & cheese + Broccoli, Peppers, Spinach) & 2 caps of Lipo 6, I did the full 8 miles.

Slow and steady was the order of the day, or so I thought.  Sped up on the return leg, but my _other_ (after last weeks probs) knee started to report problems and I could'nt hit sprint speed for the last 500, which I would have tried.

Time: 56:47.  
1st Leg: 29 Approx
2nd Leg: 27 Approx
Averages at 28 for both legs.  Which is pretty decent in my book, especially as I thought I was going a lot slower than usual.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2007)

I can assuredly say that you've done something that I will never do.  

Good going, goob!   Sorry to hear about the knee.  Do you know what the problem is?


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I can assuredly say that you've done something that I will never do.
> 
> Good going, goob!  Sorry to hear about the knee. Do you know what the problem is?


 
Thanks DOMS.  It seems fine at the moment, it was just during the run I felt the onset of potential problems.  It was about 5.5 miles in, so i did'nt have that far to go before getting back.

I think I may need new shoes the cushioning is obviously not up to the job anymore, I'm sure a new pair would alliviate the problem, and enable me to go for 10 miles.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Bastards!
> 
> Forrest Gump my ass!  For a start I'm nothing like him.
> 
> *He's way more intelligent*!



 lol, sorry about the Forrest Gump comparison.

that's some awesome running though goob! did you ever consider doing a race, like a marathon or anything?


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, sorry about the Forrest Gump comparison.
> 
> that's some awesome running though goob! did you ever consider doing a race, like a marathon or anything?


 
Not really.  But I might at somepoint.  The problem would be choosing what type of race, I don't know what I'm better at - distance, or short speed.  Probably speed, but I don't know.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Bastards!
> 
> Forrest Gump my ass!  For a start I'm nothing like him.
> 
> He's way more intelligent!



Well, I wasn't going to say anything, but....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Well guys....I fucking did it!
> 
> Fuelled by a no carb breakfast (omelette & cheese + Broccoli, Peppers, Spinach) & 2 caps of Lipo 6, I did the full 8 miles.
> 
> ...



Goob you sexy beast!


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goob you sexy beast!


 
You fucking know it!!!!


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, came across this at random, what an awesome, and very different version of a classic tune, well worth a listen...






YouTube Video


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Well guys....I fucking did it!
> 
> Fuelled by a no carb breakfast (omelette & cheese + Broccoli, Peppers, Spinach) & 2 caps of Lipo 6, I did the full 8 miles.
> 
> ...



holy shit thats awesome. props goob, it would take me forever to do that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Smells Like Teen Spirit, with a classical twist...that sounds really cool!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

How's it coming along?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats some insane fuckin running bro!  What do you use to time ur run and measure ur distance?


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

scar said:
			
		

> Smells Like Teen Spirit, with a classical twist...that sounds really cool!


 
Yeah, its certainly different.  I love here inventive cover versions of songs.



Delusional said:


> holy shit thats awesome. props goob, it would take me forever to do that.


 
Thanks. It was'nt that hard really.  10 next.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Thats some insane fuckin running bro! What do you use to time ur run and measure ur distance?


 
Online map for distance.  Sports watch for time.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> How's it coming along?


 
Pretty good.  Can't wait to sink some beers at the weekend.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Back Superset
WG Chins
BW 
8
6
6
CG Chins
6
6
Lat pulldowns
170 x 6
Single arm pulldowns
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

T-Bar rows
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

Cable Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Supine Rows
BW
6
6
6

Cable Crunches
95 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 10

Preachers
40 x 4
40 x 4

Not bad, verging on pretty good.  Would have done more if not for time constraints.  This Lipo 6 is kick ass for a 'speed' type effect.  Definately good for working oout, but I think even better for cardio. Almost feels like I'm on narcotics, my sort of supplement.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

You just dropped a a bomb on your back, excellent  thats what i call hard work. Those T bars are looking very nice!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

great workout indeed!

when you do the T-bars, this may be dumb, but do you count the bar too? I always wondered that when I did them...


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You just dropped a a bomb on your back, excellent thats what i call hard work. Those T bars are looking very nice!


 
I felt more beat up after last weeks pull workout.  That one was the most kicking workout I'd done in a while.  Still, quite pleased with this one.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout indeed!
> 
> when you do the T-bars, this may be dumb, but do you count the bar too? I always wondered that when I did them...


 
Thanks scar.  No I don't count the bar, I guess that would add another 20-30 lb's.   I've always wondered if people count the bar in other exersices.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks scar.  No I don't count the bar, I guess that would add another 20-30 lb's.   I've always wondered if people count the bar in other exersices.



145 is just that much more impressive now!

well I was just wondering because the whole bar isn't being moved. when I do squats and bench and rows and those exercises I add the bar in, because it is and extra 45lbs you're lifting.. that's the way I see it.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 145 is just that much more impressive now!
> 
> well I was just wondering because the whole bar isn't being moved. when I do squats and bench and rows and those exercises I add the bar in, because it is and extra 45lbs you're lifting.. that's the way I see it.


 

Yeah, I hear you.  I guess I might start that as well.  What does everyone else do?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

Damn thats a nice workout!  Those lat pull downs and T-Bars are sweet.  I personally would count the 45pd bar for a T-Bar row.  The hole bar isn't coming off the ground but ur still "lifting" it; you know what I mean?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice job Goob!

I count the bar on Bench presses and deadlifts. My squats are all done on a Smith so I never count that bar's weight as the machine provides almost as much assistance as the bar weighs (I think the bar weighs 30 pounds, but the machine is providing about 25 pounds or so of assistance so I never count it). Anytime the bar is physically being lifted is when I count the bar's weight.


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

Cheer dudes!   Ok, I'm goin to start counting the bar, at the least it'll make my lifts seem more impressive....


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

Today:  4.1 miles.  Approx 28 minutes.  Untimed, rough estimate.

Not a particuarly great effort.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 26, 2007)

To be honest, it doesn't matter if you count the bar, as long as you do it consistently.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

I always count the bar. Especially with Bench Press, Deadlifts, and Squats.


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I always count the bar. .


 
....but never count when _in_ the _bar_.....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> ....but never count when _in_ the _bar_.....



Just my money.


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Just my money.


 

And all the hot chicks....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> And all the hot chicks....



Then divide the hot chicks by the hot chicks who look like they have money. 

I wish there were hot chicks at my local bars. It never happens.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Today:  4.1 miles.  Approx 28 minutes.  Untimed, rough estimate.
> 
> Not a particuarly great effort.



Nicely done even if its not a Personal best. I never count the bar on T bar rows i do count it on everything else.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nicely done even if its not a Personal best. I never count the bar on T bar rows i do count it on everything else.



Actually I've never counted the bar on a T-Bar row either.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice run bro!  what do you use to measure distance on ur runs?


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice run bro! what do you use to measure distance on ur runs?


 
TY! Use an online map like this :Gmaps Pedometer

Does the trick, a little fiddly.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Total body destruction # 12

DB Flys Incline
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8

Goblet Squats (cheers Gaz.....)
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Bent Press (Both Sides)
45 x 8
45 x 6
45 x 6

Leg ext
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

DB Bench Rows (both sides)
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Leg press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Hise's
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10

Reverse Leg Ext
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 6

Lying Rows
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

Suitably destroyed.  Fun workout, but quite hard.  Found the squats pretty easy, for not having done them reguarly for about 4 months, goblet style is a good movement.  Chances are the next run I do is going to suffer, as DOMS will be kicking in my legs for the next couple of days.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice workout. That DOES look like destruction, lol! Lots of big movements there that im sure youll feel tomorrow .


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice workout. That DOES look like destruction, lol! Lots of big movements there that im sure youll feel tomorrow .


 
Cheers Gaz.  Yeah, I'm hoping enough alcohol tonight might act as anaesthetic....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Cheers Gaz.  Yeah, I'm hoping enough alcohol tonight might act as anaesthetic....



Dude, then your head will hurt too


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dude, then your head will hurt too


 
Well, it was total desrtuction workout.   I was'nt finished yet..

Although, it would be funny to see a workout written like...

Flys
100 x 5
100 x 5

Squats
200 x ...

...

1/2 Bottle of vodka
6 cans of Henieken
4 shots of sambucca
2 whiskeys....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

Man your liver DOMS is gonna rock!  Its good to have fun every now and then i realize that now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

both those workouts are complete destruction lol. you're missing the burnout set of 2 tequila shots at the end though..


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2007)

I personally like to superset 151 and Jack!!!!LOL


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha, nice one guys.  I made up the second workout as an example, although I may end up firing through a fair few drinks tonight.....

DOMS is going to be baaaadddd the morning.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I personally like to superset 151 and Jack!!!!LOL



Oh your a HIT disciple i see.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

After that 'different' orchestral cover of teen spirit, I found another one:
This ones brilliant too....  (i'm not even a country/ folk fan)






YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats some mighty leg pressing.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

not around for a while...must have had a damn good weekend!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice workout. How did you like those goblet squats? I'd like to give them a go sometime.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thats some mighty leg pressing.


 
Thanks man.   For some reason I'm really good at this.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> not around for a while...must have had a damn good weekend!


Not really.  Very pale by comparison to some of my better ones. Still got drunk, but not too badly, and was'nt out at the bars, went to friends instead.   I'll make up for it next weekend....



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nice workout. How did you like those goblet squats? I'd like to give them a go sometime.


 
Great movement. Really hits the front of my body, as well as legs.  Although I did feel some hip discomfort (going as low as possible)  I could have one a lot heavier I feel.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Yesterday.....

DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
Decline
80 x 6
80 x 5
Incline
60 x 6
60 x 6

OH BB Press
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

Dips
10
10
10
8

Staggered/ raised push ups
8r
8l
8r
8l
6r
6l

Diamond push ups
10
9
8
7

DB Shrugs
65's x 12
65's x 12
65's x 12

Not bad.  Not too much time, I'm liking the 'all-angle' DB bench sets.

Today:
4.8 mile run .   Approx 33 minutes.  Fast, a lot of it uphill.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

great workout man, I like the idea of a triset of all the various DB bench angles

running is looking good as usual too.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job!  ive never tried decline with dumbbells, sounds cool..


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm with Scarface and JailHouse, that three-angle DB Press routine is pretty cool.  Good workout, goob!

I've got another one for you.  Just do a flat bench, but on each of the three sets change the width between the dumbbells.  Start at the outside, where you're weakest, and then move in on each of the next two sets. Try it while keeping the RI to 60  seconds.

Keep in mind, I just made that up, but it sounds fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

Goob= Nike wings.


----------



## goob (Oct 31, 2007)

Scar:  Thanks man.  I got good DOMS from it, so it certainly feels like it worked.

JH:  Thanks, you should try the incline / flat/ decline tri-set for a change at somepoint.

DOMS.  Interesting idea, I may try it at somepoint, although I can't see there being a lot of difference from position to position, if form is stuck to.

Brutus:  ????????????? Nike wings???


Today: 4 miles. Untimed, not particuarly fast, no energy, motivation poor, very very little sleep from the night before to blame. Hot damn.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 31, 2007)

I think they casted the wrong guy here, clearly it should have been Goob!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Great workout up there, i like the inclusion of push ups. I think theyre an under-rated movement when people get used to benching.

Weighted pushups are just as tough IMO, and take less equipment to perform.

Whats that l r stuff on the Staggered Pushups? Am i missing some really basic shorthand?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Dumbbell Presses. Good work!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I think they casted the wrong guy here, clearly it should have been Goob!


 
Haha, I wear that tight lycra suit to workout in.






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout up there, i like the inclusion of push ups. I think theyre an under-rated movement when people get used to benching.
> 
> Weighted pushups are just as tough IMO, and take less equipment to perform.
> 
> Whats that l r stuff on the Staggered Pushups? Am i missing some really basic shorthand?


 

Agreed, I find weighted pushups hard, but they feel really effective.

L and R stands for left and right.  Because one hand is raised on a box, the other is on the floor, I count the hand on the floor as Left or right.

It's a good move, almost like doing one handed pushups, but with a little more support.




			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nice Dumbbell Presses. Good work


 
Thanks.  By the way, you sound like the sort that would enjoy the 'varied angle' tri set pressing.  And, it certainly felt like the most effective thing I have done for my chest in a while, creating a lot of DOMS.


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

_*"Baby got back...."*_

Lat Blitz set-
Chins
BW x 10
BW x 10
Lat Pulldowns
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6
Single arm pulldowns
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

T-Bars
140 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 5
175 x 5

Cable Rows
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
Unilateral Rows
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Face Pulls
50 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10

Lying Rows
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Pullovers
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

Good, but not great.  Fairly hammered my back, it was a good workout, satisfying.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Right, i understand that L R thing now 

T-bar rows are looking real strong, dude


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

you love trisetting and frying a muscle group right at the beginning, huh?

awesome job man, T-bars are looking solid


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice T-bars and overhead pressing!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn dude you got a strong back!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Big G.

The nike comment means your a fast mother.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Super strong lat pulldowns! Nice work.


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks dudes.

Today: 5.5 miles.  Time 43:50.  Very poor run.  Pace was constant but very slow.  Could not hit 2nd gear.  Having said that, I had'nt eaten for 4 hours before, and only had a cheese ommlette then, so I guess it figures.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 2, 2007)

still a good run for lack of fuel.

I feel your pain though, this morning was the first morning I can honestly say that I didn't eat breakfast, due to fucking around too much this morning and not the good kind - first time in my entire life I went with out breakfast, no word of a lie. I ALWAYS eat breakfast so it was weird for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks dudes.
> 
> Today: 5.5 miles.  Time 43:50.  Very poor run.  Pace was constant but very slow.  Could not hit 2nd gear.  Having said that, I had'nt eaten for 4 hours before, and only had a cheese ommlette then, so I guess it figures.



I kinda had a shitty run today to. The whole time phlem was building up and i had to spit constantly to breath.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Better than no running at all.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Goob..   


Just checkin in to say... hey!


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually, I was doing the same thing.
Busted.


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thats some mighty leg pressing.



Yeah... Did that really say ¼ton leg presses? Good God! WTF!?


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Better than no running at all.


 
Well, almost.  I was feeling decidedly ropey on that run though, despite the low pace my heart was hammering like a childs on the day michael jackson visits the pre-school.  Just goes to show you, what in-adequate nutrition effects training.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Hey Goob..
> 
> 
> Just checkin in to say... hey!


 
Always very welcome.   Hope your starting to feel a bit more back to normal.



			
				Big G said:
			
		

> Yeah... Did that really say ¼ton leg presses? Good God! WTF!?


 
Hey man, thanks for dropping by.  500lb's is what it says on the leg press.  I've just taken this as a is, but it can't be right.  There's no way my legs are that strong.    Actually, I've done ALL the plates on it before for reps, around 560lb's on the contraption.  Hmm.


----------



## Big G (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey man, thanks for dropping by.  500lb's is what it says on the leg press.  I've just taken this as a is, but it can't be right.  There's no way my legs are that strong.    Actually, I've done ALL the plates on it before for reps, around 560lb's on the contraption.  Hmm.



Still... no matter what kind of contraption it is, that's got to be pretty heavy. I know, for example, that the last time I saw 560lb moving it's becuase I had it loaded in the back of my pick-up truck! 

Keep up the good work! I'll be popping pop in and out as time permits.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Total destruction # 2

DB Incline
30 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 5

Goblet Squats
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

Bent Press
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

Leg Press
500 x 8 (lb's???????? It says so, but I doubt it's 500???)
500 x 8
500 x 8

Rotating Deadlift
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Leg Ext
130 x 8
130 x 8
135 x 8

Woodchoppers
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

Reverse Leg Ext
130 x 1 
Failed, inside top of leg muscle failed on me.

BB Curls 
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Destroyed. Inside top of leg muscle (how's that for in depth anatomy) reported problems during the bent presses, but completly failed on me on the rev leg ext's. No pain at all, and running would be no problem, but it can't take that load, or stretcg a certain way. Fuck knows the problem. Nor do I really care.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

^ your use of technical lingo makes me hard!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

^ in my pants.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Another great combination of exercises. The blood must have been moving around like crazy during that one.

I like!


----------



## Big G (Nov 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> ^ your use of technical lingo makes me hard!





Brutus_G said:


> ^ in my pants.



Thanks for clarifying location of hardening.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2007)

Big G said:


> Thanks for clarifying location of hardening.



I had to stop myself from quoting Gaz lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I had to stop myself from quoting Gaz lol.





I wondered when somebody was going to notice.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Total destruction # 2
> 
> DB Incline
> 30 x 8
> ...




Nice work out!  Goblet squats are a fun way to change things up.


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> ^ in my pants.


 
I'm only getting started, my technical terminology is the equivalent of tantric sex....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Another great combination of exercises. The blood must have been moving around like crazy during that one.
> 
> I like!


Yup, the blood made my get hard.....


			
				Big G said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying location of hardening.


 
Yup Brutus tells it like it is....



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Nice work out! Goblet squats are a fun way to change things up.


 
Thanks dude.  I like them so much, I'm not going back to back squats any time soon.


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

Today:  4 mile run. 30:15.  Poor.  35 mph winds.   Not fun.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm not going back to back squats any time soon.




Blasphemer!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Blasphemer!



I agree he should be slapped or something .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice looking weight session. Looks like some good running too.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

NO back squats?!?!?!!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
J/K do what works for you man!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I agree he should be slapped or something .



I don't know, he might enjoy that!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Yup, the blood made my get hard.....



How long did it take for that "Iron Woody" to go away?


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Blasphemer!


 



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> I agree he should be slapped or something .


 


			
				JH said:
			
		

> NO back squats?!?!?!!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha, I don't like back squats much.  I'm also going to commit another sin, in admitting that I don't like deads either.  On the basis that I think it's bad for you, or at least it is to me with my old sports injuries.  Don't trust 'em...



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nice looking weight session. Looks like some good running too.


 
Cheers V.    Yeah i was fooked after that.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> How long did it take for that "Iron Woody" to go away?



Who said it's gone?


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

Today:  5.4 miles.  42:44.   Not too bad considering.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Today:  5.4 miles.  42:44.   Not too bad considering.



Wow dude ur running is crack!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Wow dude ur running is crack!



I think you mean to say he is running *ON* crack. Goob had his blood replaced with stimulants so he could accomplish these feats!


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I think you mean to say he is running *ON* crack. Goob had his blood replaced with stimulants so he could accomplish these feats!


 
Thats _almost_ true.......


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, I don't like back squats much.  I'm also going to commit another sin, in admitting that I don't like deads either.  On the basis that I think it's bad for you, or at least it is to me with my old sports injuries.  Don't trust 'em...


Quite some functional strength coaches recommend alternatives to deadlifts and back squats. 

I also believe they are not _vital_.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe he's RUNNING crack?

I mean come on, at these speeds he could transport it across the country and be back in time for excessive post-workout masturbation hour on TV-XXX.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe he's RUNNING crack?
> 
> I mean come on, at these speeds he could transport it across the country and be back in time for excessive post-workout masturbation hour on TV-XXX.



So you know his schedule then?

8 am wake up - masturbate

9 am warm up - 25 miles

10 am - 5 pm "Work" - Cross-country trips to deliver "the cargo"

6 pm eating a horse

7 pm "excessive post-workout masturbation hour on TV-XXX"

8 pm bed, more masturbation

I think that about sums it up


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So you know his schedule then?
> 
> 8 am wake up - masturbate
> 
> ...





Exactly!

Though most of that masturbation is steady state...

Maybe he should add in some HIIT Jerking Off?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

Goobs a crack mule!

Do you at least front squat?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goobs a crack mule!


 

goob is _so _gonna kill us!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe he should add in some HIIT Jerking Off?



That's my favorite form of cardio! I usually have to wrap my wrists for a day or two afterwards though!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> That's my favorite form of cardio! I usually have to wrap my wrists for a day or two afterwards though!



I agree the lactic acid accumulation is intense.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

him and Witch definitely have some sort of ring going...Witch supplies, goob delivers...shit, I think I said too much...

a little late, but that is one awesome workout on the previous page man


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

And  whyyyyy did I come into look at this journal?????  

Now Goob's a crack mule that does XXX masturbation at night..


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> And  whyyyyy did I come into look at this journal?????
> 
> Now Goob's a crack mule that does XXX masturbation at night..



Correction HIIT masturbation.   Its gr8 for the wrist muscles and grip training!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Plus goob can now dry hump through solid concrete.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Plus goob can now dry hump through solid concrete.



So next will be a series of workout videos... "Dicks of Steel"????


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

It gradually shows you how to do cock pushups, but thats only in the advanced version.


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> him and Witch definitely have some sort of ring going...Witch supplies, goob delivers...shit, I think I said too much...
> 
> a little late, but that is one awesome workout on the previous page man


 
Shit, they're onto us.  Dammit, I knew that was a fake beard you were wearing.  No-one from Columbia could be called Jeff.  I should have seen it coming.  

Witch: " The mistress loves the sunset on the Danube"  (Go to plan B)


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> And whyyyyy did I come into look at this journal?????


 

You love it.  It's like an itch you just need to scratch.  Unpleasant, but deeply satisfying.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> It gradually shows you how to do cock pushups, but thats only in the advanced version.


 
Technically known as the 'tripod push up'.

I'm still finding form with the cock crunches.  I may need to remove a couple of ribs for full effect.



> Everyone Else:


I leave for 5 minutes and I've turned into a crack infused drug running serial masterbator, with a steel cock and the ability to punch through solid concrete with my buddha.

Oh well, wait til you see what I do _next_ Tuesday.


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Decline DB Bench
60 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 12

Staggered jumping Pylo push ups
10
10
10
10

DB Snatch
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Bent press
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

Tricep Pushups
15
12
12
10

Bench Dips
30
25
25

BB Curls
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 6

Planks
120 seconds

Pretty weak workout, was too tired (ah...the life of a globetrotting crack mule) and had'nt eaten much, more of a token gesture than anything else.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and I've turned into a crack infused drug running serial masterbator, with a steel cock and the ability to punch through solid concrete with my buddha.



The solution: Never leave 

Also, this is my new sig quote!


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The solution: Never leave
> 
> Also, this is my new sig quote!


 
 I actually figured someone was going to use that.  I thought about it myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Too late, i called it. Besides, why do you need the quote? You LIVE it.



Also, nothing wrong with that workout from where i'm sitting


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and I've turned into a crack infused drug running serial masterbator, with a steel cock and the ability to punch through solid concrete with my buddha.
> 
> Oh well, wait til you see what I do _next_ Tuesday.



 You are what you are man dont be ashamed.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice work out maine!  This journal has turned into a NSFW thread, CONGRATS!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and I've turned into a crack infused drug running serial masterbator, with a steel cock and the ability to punch through solid concrete with my buddha.



You sound like a superhero.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You sound like a superhero.



Kinda like the episode of Chappelles Show when Tyrone Begums was on red balls (they gave him wings).  Remember when the baby was locked in the car and he came outta no where and punched out the window just to steal the radio LOL.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

YouTube - Superman... Soldier Boy !


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ 

great workout by the way, nothing weak about that


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh man! Funny in here today. Nice workout too.

Anyway... gotta crash 
If I dream of tripod pushups you're dead!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and I've turned into a crack infused drug running serial masterbator, with a steel cock and the ability to punch through solid concrete with my buddha.



What can I say, good news travels fast!


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You sound like a superhero.


 
Yes, like superman, except I snort the Kryptonite, 'fist' Lois Lane and piss on her bookcase.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> What can I say, goob narcotics travel fast!


 



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Nice work out maine! This journal has turned into a NSFW thread, CONGRATS!


 
It's just a place people come to let go. Anything goes in this den of iniquity.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Today: Trail run.  Distance: Unknown, Time: unknown.  It may have been another dimension.


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> It's just a place people come to let go. Anything goes in this den of *iniquity*.



Ooo. Nice word. 

I new yoose some intellimagent MF, like I is.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: Trail run.  Distance: Unknown, Time: unknown.  It may have been another dimension.



now that everyone is on to your "job" you're giving us fewer details?

 just kidding man.

I imagine it was probably around 20 miles in about 1.5-2 hours, something crazy like that knowing you're running ability!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, like superman, except I snort the Kryptonite, 'fist' Lois Lane and piss on her bookcase.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, like superman, except I snort the Kryptonite, 'fist' Lois Lane and piss on her bookcase.



This is definitely sig worthy, but I'm not much or a sig whore.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Shit, they're onto us.  Dammit, I knew that was a fake beard you were wearing.  No-one from Columbia could be called Jeff.  I should have seen it coming.
> 
> Witch: " The mistress loves the sunset on the Danube"  (Go to plan B)


I don't know you. Who is this? Don't come here, I'm hanging up the phone! Prank caller, prank caller!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> This is definitely sig worthy, but I'm not much or a sig whore.



Do it! Ive already got the other one in mine


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2007)

cRANK that!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

"Crack is whack.  Crack is cheap." - Whitney Houston


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> "Crack is whack.  Crack is cheap." - Whitney Houston


Crack sucks. Crank rules.


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday Evening's workout:

WG Chins
BW
8
8
8
Chins CG
6
6
6
Pullups 
6
6
6

T-Bars
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Cable Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
U/L Cable Rows
50 x 5r
50 x 5l
50 x 5r
50 x 5l

SA Pulldowns
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

SA Pullovers
75 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Lying Rows
75 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Almost forgot to write this one up. Did'nt feel brilliant, but I think it was effective.  The downside was that because it was an evening workout, it took me extra long to get to sleep aterwards.


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Crack sucks. Crank rules.


 
What the hell is Crank????

And if it's addictive, how we going to get the masses hooked on it Witch?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

Crank is like an acid trip.

MOTHER)(*&*&%$ strong T-bars BTW!


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

i hope that someday i to will be able to do that may bw pull ups. 
what ever you are selling katt and i will take 10 lbs of it, if it will make us big.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome job goob. mother fucking wicked-good T-bars


----------



## tallcall (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> i hope that someday i to will be able to do that may bw pull ups.
> what ever you are selling katt and i will take 10 lbs of it, if it will make us big.



Congratulations Goob, you're in business. Better get going if you're going to make those deliveries on time!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> i hope that someday i to will be able to do that may bw pull ups.
> what ever you are selling katt and i will take 10 lbs of it, if it will make us big.



Ill take some of that shit to!


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Crank is like an acid trip.
> 
> MOTHER)(*&*&%$ strong T-bars BTW!


 
Gotcha.  I think i've seen that.  A lot of it shot in high def, fast shutter speed?  Fast movement camerawork?  Makes you feel like you have a hangover on a boat on rough seas?



			
				the other half said:
			
		

> hope that someday i to will be able to do that may bw pull ups.
> what ever you are selling katt and i will take 10 lbs of it, if it will make us big.


 
Thanks man, nice of you to drop by.  Only one rule in here, anything goes (as you might have noticed....).
It took 3 x Lipo 6 + 1 cup of super strong coffee to enable me to attack those pullups. I was unbeliveably jittery, but supercharged with energy, I had to work out, I would have exploded if not.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> awesome job goob. mother fucking wicked-good T-bars


 
Thanks.  But I was including the weight of the bar with that, about 35 lb's.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Congratulations Goob, you're in business. Better get going if you're going to make those deliveries on time!


 
Yeah, I think I've got the raw end of the deal.  Witch sits back and lets his minions make the stuff, while getting waited on hand and foot by hot Dutch girls.  While I run around like a demented, crack addled Santa Clause delivering misery and pestillence to a smack den near you.



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> Ill take some of that shit to!


 
Too late.  We've had a drip feed hooked into your water supply for months now.  That's why you feel so good.

So, by my calculations, that will be $34,500.  Cash or bonds only.  You have 24 hours.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks.  But I was including the weight of the bar with that, about 35 lb's.



Hey Goob - brilliant journal, and that's no joke!

Including the weight of the bar is allowed, no? If not then im lifting like 20lb!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Too late.  We've had a drip feed hooked into your water supply for months now.  That's why you feel so good.
> 
> So, by my calculations, that will be $34,500.  Cash or bonds only.  You have 24 hours.



SHIT....hey buddy oh pal im just gonna go take a trip to mexico and i promise ill be right back with your money.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice workout. Very strong T-bar rows. Cable rows are coming along too.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Yesterday Evening's workout:
> 
> WG Chins
> BW
> ...



Strong cock pull ups, my gym wont let up do those   I like how you switch things up!


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Goob - brilliant journal, and that's no joke!
> 
> Including the weight of the bar is allowed, no? If not then im lifting like 20lb!!


 
Hey Sam, thanks for the kind words! Yeah, we try and have some fun in here. 

I often take a look at your journal, but have'nt posted (Stalker!!!). You seem to be flying, and I like the photos of places you've been.



			
				Brutus (on thin ice) G said:
			
		

> SHIT....hey buddy oh pal im just gonna go take a trip to mexico and i promise ill be right back with your money


 
I know. We have one of our top men tracking you. 


			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nice workout. Very strong T-bar rows. Cable rows are coming along too.


 
Cheers V! Bit by bit, i'm increasing. I'm starting to aggresivley increase weight, to force myself to get stronger instead of fucking about doing stupid things like I have been.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Strong cock pull ups, my gym wont let up do those I like how you switch things up!


 
Yeah. For some reason they threw me out of the gym after that workout. I don't understand it. Maybe I had'nt paid my membership??

Shame, I was just about to tie a Dumbell to my cock for cock shrugs too.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Decline DB Press
80 x 6
80 x 6
Flat
80 x 6
80 x 6
Incline 
60 x 8
60 x 8

Goblet Squats
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

OH Squats (Bar only, approx 40lb's)
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

Diamond Pushups
15
12
10

Leg Press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Face Pulls
75 x 8
75 x 8
74 x 8

Leg Ext
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Cable Crunches
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

Rev Leg Ext
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 5 (Failed...)

Mother of mercy.  This was as hard as a seasoned Chechynian rebel on PCP with a deathwish.   I was completly done in after this.  Loved the OH squats, it seemed to work my whole body, and in addition to the goblets, was painful.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Sam, thanks for the kind words! Yeah, we try and have some fun in here.
> 
> I often take a look at your journal, but have'nt posted (Stalker!!!).  You seem to be flying, and I like the photos of places you've been.
> 
> Shame, I was just about to tie a Dumbell to my cock for cock shrugs too.



Thanks mate! Your workouts are very impressive too, it seems every time im in either your journal or Gaz's i find an exercise that either i havent done in a while, or at all! It's great! Goblet squats are going to be my next item of theivery - i've done OH squats, shit, they sting! Respect to you!


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks mate! Your workouts are very impressive too, it seems every time im in either your journal or Gaz's i find an exercise that either i havent done in a while, or at all! It's great! Goblet squats are going to be my next item of theivery - i've done OH squats, shit, they sting! Respect to you!


 
Thanks Sam.  Haha, I stole the Goblet's from Gaz. Trust a Welshman to come up with Goblet's.  Probably thought he was in Camelot or something. All the 'cool' moves I stole from Bakerboy, who did the most out there stuff in his crazy journal.  I wonder if he will ever appear again?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. We have one of our top men tracking you.



  im to young to die!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

VERY nice on the DB bench!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> VERY nice on the DB bench!


Seconded.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Mother of mercy.  *This was as hard as a seasoned Chechynian rebel on PCP with a deathwish*.   I was completly done in after this.  Loved the OH squats, it seemed to work my whole body, and in addition to the goblets, was painful.





great workout there goob

that triset thingy of DB bench looks awesome!


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

great workout, is that leg press the angled press?  regardless, how did u feel after all of that?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Decline DB Press
> 80 x 6
> 80 x 6
> Flat
> ...




First crack now PCP!  These are not supps Goob, lol!

Thats a hard core w/o with the tri benching and squats same day    Good job!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 12, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> First crack now PCP!  These are not supps Goob, lol!
> 
> Thats a hard core w/o with the tri benching and squats same day    Good job!



Now Goob is a Crack and PCP mule for Witchblade and his legions of hot dutch girls who wait on him hand and foot!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Now Goob is a Crack and PCP mule for Witchblade and his legions of hot dutch girls who wait on him hand and foot!



Footjobs aswell?

Goob...i never would have suspected...


----------



## tallcall (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Footjobs aswell?
> 
> Goob...i never would have suspected...



Yes, and we've begun slipping rohypnol into his water supply. Witchblade is not pleased with his work!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Footjobs aswell?
> 
> Goob...i never would have suspected...



Footjobs huuhh....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes, and we've begun slipping rohypnol into his water supply. Witchblade is not pleased with his work!





Also kudos on the sig quote


----------



## tallcall (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Also kudos on the sig quote



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Now Goob is a Crack and PCP mule for Witchblade and his legions of hot dutch girls who wait on him hand and foot!


_It is not my whips they fear._


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> VERY nice on the DB bench!


 


			
				Witch said:
			
		

> Seconded.


 


			
				Scar said:
			
		

> great workout there goob
> 
> that triset thingy of DB bench looks awesome!


Thanks guys. I had fun, but it was one of the most punishing workouts yet. Bizzarely my abs felt it most.



			
				the other half said:
			
		

> great workout, is that leg press the angled press? regardless, how did u feel after all of that?


 
No its the horizontal version, I don't need gravity against me too.....



			
				JH said:
			
		

> First crack now PCP! These are not supps Goob, lol!
> 
> Thats a hard core w/o with the tri benching and squats same day  Good job!


 


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Footjobs aswell?
> 
> Goob...i never would have suspected...





			
				TC said:
			
		

> Yes, and we've begun slipping rohypnol into his water supply. Witchblade is not pleased with his work!


 
Holy shit! I did'nt know TC was involved. The big guns of the East Coast mafia moving in on this racket. I may have to disappear soon. I feel the walls closing in. 

--------

I think I need to revise something on the light of this....

I leave for 5 minutes and I turn into a crack infused drug running serial masterbating PCP snorting crack mule, who has a steel cock, gives world class footjobs and loves pissing on furniture after fisting your wife....


It was a good weekend.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha, that should be the definition of "Goob" in the dictionary.

"I just pulled a goob!"
"Goob that shit!"
"Holy Goob!"

Etc.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, that should be the definition of "Goob" in the dictionary.
> 
> "I just pulled a goob!"
> "Goob that shit!"
> ...



Actually I think it should be a drug reference.
"You know were I can score some goob man, I'm itching for a fix."
"I'm tryin to get goobed up son!"
"I hope the cops don't find my goob"


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Hah, it would have to be some effort to pull a goob in Gaz's definition.

Although, "pulling a goob", sounds like something not so nice.....not an imae I really want in my head.  Or smeared across the ancient righteous, upstanding and good name of goob.....

I think the drug reference sits better with me.....


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Today: 6.5 miles.  57:23.  Slow and steady order of the day.  Heavy weekend took it's toll on my respiritory performance, and legs still somewhat suffering from squats combinations of last workout.  Still, not bad.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice cardio session. Now that my feet have FINALLY healed up I may be doing some running soon.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice cardio session. Now that my feet have FINALLY healed up I may be doing some running soon.


 
That's cool! Make sure you got good shoes, or else you'll screw your knees and shins up.  Look forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> That's cool! Make sure you got good shoes, or else you'll screw your knees and shins up.  Look forward to seeing how you do.



Thanks mate. But good advice. Running in bad shoes is how I injured my feet last time and it's taken five months for that to heal.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks mate. But good advice. Running in bad shoes is how I injured my feet last time and it's taken five months for that to heal.


 
Ouch! Must have been bad, what did you do?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Ouch! Must have been bad, what did you do?



I sprained the tendons that run along the bottom of your feet. For the first month it felt like walking on nails. After that it just felt like someone took a hammer and beat the bottom of my feet. Finally, it went away slowley but completely. If you do that it can take up to a year to heal, so I'll consider myself lucky.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I sprained the tendons that run along the bottom of your feet. For the first month it felt like walking on nails. After that it just felt like someone took a hammer and beat the bottom of my feet. Finally, it went away slowley but completely. If you do that it can take up to a year to heal, so I'll consider myself lucky.



Shit. If that's not an advertisement to get proper running shoes, i don't know what is. Sheesh - glad you're better now mate!

Goob - nice cardio session! Do you run around outside or on a treadmill? Im guessing outside - i don't run very much cos it really hurts one leg (i call it spastic leg), but whenever i've gone for a run around by the flat im always stunned at how much tougher it is than plodding away on a treadmill. Needless to say, i don't do it very often


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Sam.  Outside all the way for me, its harder than the treadmill as you said, it's the worst feeling when you turn a conner to be faced with a mile uphill.  Great when you get to the top.

Hardest session I did recently was a trail run.  Really tough for some reason.

Vortit: That sounds real rough.  Hope that dose'nt happen to me.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> I leave for 5 minutes and I turn into a crack infused drug running serial masterbating PCP snorting crack mule, who has a steel cock, gives world class footjobs and loves pissing on furniture after fisting your wife....
> 
> 
> It was a good weekend.



Yes Goob, but you're *OUR* crack infused drug running serial masterbating PCP snorting crack mule. And really, where would you be without that steel cock or your ability to give world class footjobs?   

Witchblade is a very patient man, *most of the time*, he can be a very good friend, lets try to keep him happy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 6.5 miles.  57:23.  Slow and steady order of the day.  Heavy weekend took it's toll on my respiritory performance, and legs still somewhat suffering from squats combinations of last workout.  Still, not bad.



That crack is a good stim huh?  Good work buddy!


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Getting past the crack issue.....

I agree, running outside is harder, but I like it so much more.... that is, when I ran and before I tried to put on muscle.....

But I loved it


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> *Getting past the crack issue.....*
> 
> I agree, running outside is harder, but I like it so much more.... that is, when I ran and before I tried to put on muscle.....
> 
> But I loved it



we've almost reached 2 pages of pure crack!  Nice fuckin run bro!  Those uppers must be giving you some major balls.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

All jokes aside, training is looking fucking great in here, dude - good job


----------



## tallcall (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, Goob is running really well, my delivery times have gone down  !


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the jokes are back in


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes Goob, but you're *OUR* crack infused drug running serial masterbating PCP snorting crack mule. And really, where would you be without that steel cock or your ability to give world class footjobs?
> 
> Witchblade is a very patient man, *most of the time*, he can be a very good friend, lets try to keep him happy!





			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> That crack is a good stim huh? Good work buddy!


 


			
				katt said:
			
		

> Getting past the crack issue.....
> 
> I agree, running outside is harder, but I like it so much more.... that is, when I ran and before I tried to put on muscle.....
> 
> But I loved it


Yeah, running outside is the way to go.  If nothing else, at least the scenery changes constantly and a nice cooling breeze is helpful.

And you can slap chicks on the ass as you fly by, and they can't catch you. 



			
				JH said:
			
		

> we've almost reached 2 pages of pure crack! Nice fuckin run bro! Those uppers must be giving you some major balls.


 
I'm confused.  This is a journal?  I thought it was a drug exporters forum?



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> All jokes aside, training is looking fucking great in here, dude - good job


 
Thanks Gaz.  It's only so i can evade the DEA, when they finally catch up with me.  I can only get so far in my Aston Martin before they close in.


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Goob demolition services.

Pylo Clap push ups
10
10
10
10

BB Punches
70 x 20
70 x 20
70 x 20
70 x 20
(These are a barbell with all the weight loaded at one end, with the other end planted agaist the bottom of a wall. The BB is at a 45 degree angle with the weighted end held in one hand. You 'punch' from the shoulder chest with this hand. Use a 70/30 stance (for you MMA'ers/ martial artists)

DB Snatch/ Jerk
50 x 7
50 x 7
50 x 7

Hindu Push ups
10
10 
10
10

OH Squats
40 x 7
40 x 7
40 x 7

Extended arm Push ups
10
10 
10 
10
(Lie face down, with hands stretched right out ahead of you in a CG pattern, raise yourself up for 3 seconds. Sort of like a plank with arms at almost full stretch ahead of you.)

Decline Skullcrushers
20 x 5
20 x 5
* Gave up, figured tricep pushups far more effective)

Tricep pushups
15
12
10

Decline DB Russian Twists
10
10
10

BB Curls
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

Felt like a change.

Always thought that potential destruction would occur doing Bent presses. No. I found the daddy of area destroying exersices: The BB punch. 

While doing these against a wall, my form failed on one rep, and I proceeded to launch 70 lb's into a light switch with the precission of a tomahawk missile, which promptly exploded like an Iraqi tank. I don't think anyone saw, but I had too mention it to the gym staff, who just stared at me blankly as I recounted the story. 

But, they did'nt charge me for it.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Vortit: That sounds real rough.  Hope that dose'nt happen to me.



As you already said an know just make sure to wear good shoes and you should be fine.

Nice solid looking workout. That barbell punch looks really cool.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> BB Punches
> 70 x 20
> 70 x 20
> 70 x 20
> ...



Ouch to both BB punches and extended arm pushups.  

What are Hindu Push ups though?

Are you demolished after that workout? You should be!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear you got the clap.

Good workout, though!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2007)

I would have liked to see that.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

goob, you might be onto something, just go around your gym and all the things that dont work, hit them with a weight, youll be working out in a new gym in no time.  

although with all the money you make off of your side job, you should be able to open your own.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2007)

First cock pull ups and now your destroying the gyms light fixtures with 70lb punches!?  Your lucky you still have a gym to work out at, lol.  Thats a technical sounding work out.  Keep it up!


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> As you already said an know just make sure to wear good shoes and you should be fine.
> 
> Nice solid looking workout. That barbell punch looks really cool.


 
TY V! Yeah, I don't think I will be allowed to do that anymore.  It was dangerous enough trying to manouver the BB into position.  It was a really cool move though.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> I would have liked to see that.


 
That was the worst yet.  Falling off benches and equipment, and being launched off a treadmill I can handle, but that was not good.  I still almost laughed though.....



			
				SAM said:
			
		

> Ouch to both BB punches and extended arm pushups.
> 
> What are Hindu Push ups though?
> 
> Are you demolished after that workout? You should be!









These babies Sam.  they are way tougher than all 'normal' varieties of pushups....



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you got the clap.
> 
> Good workout, though!


 
Haha, I've been around a bit, but no clap yet...



			
				T.O.H said:
			
		

> goob, you might be onto something, just go around your gym and all the things that dont work, hit them with a weight, youll be working out in a new gym in no time.
> 
> although with all the money you make off of your side job, you should be able to open your own.


 
Haha, good idea.  If i pull anymore stunts like that, I will be working out in another gym before I know it.....

Plus, I'm still waiting to be paid my cut.....



			
				JH said:
			
		

> First cock pull ups and now your destroying the gyms light fixtures with 70lb punches!? Your lucky you still have a gym to work out at, lol. Thats a technical sounding work out. Keep it up!


 
I hear that.   If I'd done cock push ups, that would have been the last straw.  I'd have been booted out of there faster than a lapdancer in a mosque......


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

great horny toads! awesome work goob I must say, that workout must have destroyed you!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> These babies Sam.  they are way tougher than all 'normal' varieties of pushups....



My trainer and I call those Dive Bombers (funny name, but they are hard as hell!).


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Those pushups look really hard!!!     



and it may kinda.... sorta.... look like a stripper move.....


or some weird sexual position thingy....   

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

goob's journal just can't catch a break...jeez 

if it's not a cock of steel, it's a PCP fiend. if it's not a crack smuggling ring, it's a pushup that looks like a sex position.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, you know.... he does have a reputation now   

I would be doing him an injustice if I *didn't* post it....


----------



## tallcall (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a Win/Win


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe Goob is really a drug runner by day and a exotic dancer by night?  And that would explain the cock shrugs and pull ups.  Gotta look good for the Ladies right?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

I think goob would make a great assassin. I mean, say a guy finds out his girl is cheating on him...he'd hire goob INC to go there, seduce her, have sex, but goob's steel cock would kill her from internal bleeding (since yknow, he CAN hump through re-inforced concrete with it).


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> goob's journal just can't catch a break...jeez
> 
> if it's not a cock of steel, it's a PCP fiend. if it's not a crack smuggling ring, it's a pushup that looks like a sex position.


 
haha, it's not a journal anymore.   It's my resume.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Well, you know.... he does have a reputation now
> 
> I would be doing him an injustice if I *didn't* post it....


 
Reputation????  I should'nt ask really.........



			
				TC said:
			
		

> It's a Win/Win


 
Always.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Maybe Goob is really a drug runner by day and a exotic dancer by night? And that would explain the cock shrugs and pull ups. Gotta look good for the Ladies right?


 
How.....can you guys.....possibly......know?



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> I think goob would make a great assassin. I mean, say a guy finds out his girl is cheating on him...he'd hire goob INC to go there, seduce her, have sex, but goob's steel cock would kill her from internal bleeding (since yknow, he CAN hump through re-inforced concrete with it).


 
I'm going to have to give up the "I leave for 5 minutes and....." quote.

It's turning into War and Peace....  I don't think this site has enough bandwidth to cope with the size of that post.....

But, it just shows one thing.  You can't pin me down, no-one knows exactly what I do.....

I'm like James Bond....for perverts and the unhinged......


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Today: 6.5 miles.

Only one goal, to beat the last run's time.  Same route.

Time to beat was 57:23,  did it in 53:24.  That's almost 4 minutes off!

Just goes to show what a perverted James Bond's weekend can do to performance.....

I'll check y'all journals later...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice looking run! I tried running the other day and although the feet feel way better than they did they started hurting a bit again, so I guess there will be no running for awhile. Looking great though.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice one Goobster!

My buddy ran in the New York marathon a couple weeks ago, and his time was 2h 57mins. Now im not a marathon runner, but i reckon that's pretty fast. Is it a good time?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Today: 6.5 miles.
> 
> Only one goal, to beat the last run's time.  Same route.
> 
> ...



Good man! Thats excellent.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> haha, it's not a journal anymore.   It's my resume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That could be your stripper name "The Perverted James Bond".  Your entrance music would be "secret agent man".  And your special trick would be doing cock push ups for the ladies.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice run to btw!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice, dude! 4 minutes is a huge slab of time off that!

Great job


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

superb running goob. 4 minutes off you're other time is awesome


----------



## tallcall (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, what they all said!


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking run! I tried running the other day and although the feet feel way better than they did they started hurting a bit again, so I guess there will be no running for awhile. Looking great though.


 
That's not so good, kudos for the effort, I guess you'll have to 'ease' yourself back in.  No point in doing more damage.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Nice one Goobster!
> 
> My buddy ran in the New York marathon a couple weeks ago, and his time was 2h 57mins. Now im not a marathon runner, but i reckon that's pretty fast. Is it a good time?


 
I think so, but just to complete a marathon deserves serious respect. That's like 8.6 miles per hour ran, which is pretty damn good in my book. I don't have the build for that sort of distance, I am far better at sprinting, or short fast bursts more suited to sport. 



			
				B said:
			
		

> Good man! Thats excellent.


 
Thanks B.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> That could be your stripper name "The Perverted James Bond". Your entrance music would be "secret agent man". And your special trick would be doing cock push ups for the ladies.
> 
> Nice run to btw!


 
I would rethink the title, "Austin Pervert: Man of masterbation" might work better.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Nice, dude! 4 minutes is a huge slab of time off that!
> 
> Great job





			
				Scar said:
			
		

> superb running goob. 4 minutes off you're other time is awesome


 
Thanks Dudes, although both runs were on low carb with very little to eat beforehand.  Fully rested and carbed up, I could blitz a few minutes off that.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey, that's about 7 posts without mention of crack or steel cock's....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Crack, steel cock, anal fisting.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Crack, steel cock, anal fisting.


 

.......aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnndddddd we're back in business!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Anal fisting? Ouch.....


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

goob's journal... I swear.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

What shoes are you running in?
What shoes are regarded as "best", if there is such a thing?


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

6.5 miles in 57 minutes??  Do you have rockets on those shoes or what??  

You could beat most of the people that come over from third world countries that come to race that have to out run cheetas for christ sake!

Well, not exactly, but you get my point..


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Crack, steel cock, anal fisting.



I thought I was lost for a minute, but then I saw this post.


Yeah, great run Goob. I'm definitely going to have to keep the running on the back burner awhile. I may try hoping on the cross trainer more though, or maybe some circuit work.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> 6.5 miles in 57 minutes??  Do you have rockets on those shoes or what??
> 
> You could beat most of the people that come over from third world countries that come to race that have to out run cheetas for christ sake!
> 
> Well, not exactly, but you get my point..



Yeah - he's faster than my fat flatmate chasing an ice cream van!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - he's faster than my fat flatmate chasing an ice cream van!


By your comparison... Goob is a skinny fucker chasing crack?


----------



## tallcall (Nov 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> By your comparison... Goob is a skinny fucker chasing crack?



I thought we all agreed that Goob was running crack, punching through pillars with his member, anally fisting Lois Lane, and spiking our water supply. Am I wrong?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I thought we all agreed that Goob was running crack, punching through pillars with his member, anally fisting Lois Lane, and spiking our water supply *on his slow days.*



That BETTER. Not great, but about a B- in Goobology.


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> 6.5 miles in 57 minutes?? Do you have rockets on those shoes or what??
> 
> You could beat most of the people that come over from third world countries that come to race that have to out run cheetas for christ sake!
> 
> Well, not exactly, but you get my point..


 
Thanks Katt, but I could run faster than that.  On high carb and rested, probably about 45 minutes, or faster.



			
				Big G said:
			
		

> What shoes are you running in?
> What shoes are regarded as "best", if there is such a thing?


I don't know.  You are meant to get your stride evaluated by running shop pro's, as you might run with a slight pronation.  You need special shoes for that.  New Balance, Nike, Sauchony, Asics. I have Asics at the moment, used to have Nike's.  (but I was never evaluated) 



			
				V said:
			
		

> Yeah, great run Goob. I'm definitely going to have to keep the running on the back burner awhile. I may try hoping on the cross trainer more though, or maybe some circuit work.


Circuits FTW.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Yeah - he's faster than my fat flatmate chasing an ice cream van!





			
				Witch said:
			
		

> By your comparison... Goob is a skinny fucker chasing crack?





			
				TC said:
			
		

> I thought we all agreed that Goob was running crack, punching through pillars with his member, anally fisting Lois Lane, and spiking our water supply. Am I wrong?


 
To be truthful, I don't actually go out running.  I just time how long it takes me to evade cops chasing me when out delivering my er.. goods....


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> That BETTER. Not great, but about a B- in Goobology.


 
So I guess you got the (de)grading list I sent?


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

WG Chins
6
6
6
CG Chins
6
6
Reverse CG Chins
6
6

Cable Rows
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6

T- Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Lying Row
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Pulldowns
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Pullovers
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Done and dusted. Not too bad a workout, but lacking the amount of volume I usually throw in. For some reason, just could'nt hack it is much as usual. Abs still fucked from those Extended push ups in my last workout - forget planks - do these, they murder your abs.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

goob said:


> So I guess you got the (de)grading list I sent?



Its pinned up on my wall next to the collage i made out of pictures of you.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

goob said:


> WG Chins
> 6
> 6
> 6
> ...



Your pulling is really impressive, volume or not. Good stuff man .

Ach, extended pushups are death if im thinking the right thing. Pushups in sort of a superman position? :-S


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Its pinned up on my wall next to the collage i made out of pictures of you.


 
 Just, tell me one thing.......

....please say you did'nt dress me up in wool?


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Your pulling is really impressive, volume or not. Good stuff man .
> 
> Ach, extended pushups are death if im thinking the right thing. Pushups in sort of a superman position? :-S


 
Exactly those, almost fully stretched, really bad ass.

Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Just, tell me one thing.......
> 
> ....please say you did'nt dress me up in wool?



...i didnt dress you up in wool.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 15, 2007)

yes goob's pulling is great stuff

those T-bars are awesome!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> ...i didnt dress you up in wool.



It should really be the silk satin robes he put you in that make you nervous.

By the way Gaz, I saw those photos the other day, nice collection! You caught Goob in some great poses!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

Goob T-bars what some guys can deadlift. Looking very strong on those pulling numbers G.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It should really be the silk satin robes he put you in that make you nervous.
> 
> By the way Gaz, I saw those photos the other day, nice collection! You caught Goob in some great poses!



Goob is quite the contortionist when he's drunk.

And up for it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goob T-bars what some guys can deadlift. Looking very strong on those pulling numbers G.



+1, the T-Bars are damned impressive i have to say.

Ive never found it an easy lift to get right, but the goobster strikes me as the kind of guy who'd really get the form down aswell as lifting a lot of weight just to rub it in, haha.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> +1, the T-Bars are damned impressive i have to say.
> 
> Ive never found it an easy lift to get right, but the goobster strikes me as the kind of guy who'd really get the form down aswell as lifting a lot of weight just to *rub it in*, haha.



Hey, you said it!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hey, you said it!



I wont even ask why you highlighted it in pink...


----------



## tallcall (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I wont even ask why you highlighted it in pink...



Actually, it's Magenta, and it goes perfectly with the rest of the post!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Actually, it's Magenta, and it goes perfectly with the rest of the post!



 so you guys like >< ?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

That is one fantastic workout Goob! All those chins make my eyes water!


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

how are things in goobland? anything extraordinarily arousing, stimulating or thought provoking occur recently?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

goob said:


> WG Chins
> 6
> 6
> 6
> ...




Nice work. Excellent Pullovers and T-Bar rows!


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks y'all for the kind words.  Gaz- my form is not bad, but I'm not a there's many who get it down better than me.  Thanks for the comment though, that's cool.




			
				TC said:
			
		

> It should really be the silk satin robes he put you in that make you nervous.
> 
> By the way Gaz, I saw those photos the other day, nice collection! You caught Goob in some great poses!


 
I thought they were only for us!!!You lied! I feel abused! 



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Goob is quite the contortionist when he's drunk.
> 
> And up for it.


 
I take you places you've only ever dreamed of.......



			
				B said:
			
		

> so you guys like >< ?


 
Yes, there's nothing like two opposing arrows to turn me on.....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> That is one fantastic workout Goob! All those chins make my eyes water!


 
Thanks Sam! Much appreciated!



fufu said:


> how are things in goobland? anything extraordinarily arousing, stimulating or thought provoking occur recently?


 
Usually all of the above in one post. I.....don't know....where....to ....start! 

This journal is like a gutter: it's one sexy, dirty place to be 



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Nice work. Excellent Pullovers and T-Bar rows


 
Cheers V! I'll catch you some day!


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

4.6 miles. Untimed.  Not one of my better efforts, but not too bad.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

I timed my last 4.6 miles.  I did it in 6.2 days flat.


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I timed my last 4.6 miles. I did it in 6.2 days flat.


 

Ah, went for an endurance style race then?   Like Le Mans 24 hour, or the Dakar ralley?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

That's still a nice run nevertheless.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn DOMS  you'd better pace yourself there.....


----------



## tallcall (Nov 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> so you guys like >< ?



That's a big Affirmative for me and possibly a Negatory for Goob (maybe??).


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I timed my last 4.6 miles.  I did it in 6.2 days flat.



What did you have to crawl through jungle underbrush?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy shit I'd rip my arms out if I'd try pull-overs with 90 pounds.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Holy shit I'd rip my arms out if I'd try pull-overs with 90 pounds.



Actually, d'ya know what, i thought Pullovers were something different. What you call Pullovers i call Skullcrushers - is it the same thing? If it is, then bugger me, that is impressive!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Holy shit I'd rip my arms out if I'd try pull-overs with 90 pounds.



The pull-overs were actually 85 lbs. Still a very nice number nevertheless.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Actually, d'ya know what, i thought Pullovers were something different. What you call Pullovers i call Skullcrushers - is it the same thing? If it is, then bugger me, that is impressive!



Its kinda the same movement but the way it hits your muscles is completely different. Skull crushers you want to keep you biceps and triceps perpendicular to the floor while on pullovers you want to almost get your arms parallel to the floor.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys.  

TC: That's a definite negatory for me.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Decline Press
80 x 6
80 x 6
Flat Press
80 x 6
80 x 6
Incline Press
60 x 8
60 x 8

Goblet Squats
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

OH Squats
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

Leg Press 
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Face Pulls
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Lying Rows
85 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6

Reverse Leg Ext
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Raised Pushups
20
Pylometric Clap push ups
10
10
10

Ouch.  Sore one.  My arms took a hell of a beating trying to hold the DB for the goblets, as did my wrists. Elsewise, business as usual.  (For a torturer)


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

Goob that workout is just crazy buddy! Niuce pressing.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

Are those DB or BB presses? In what order do you do them? Tell me they're not tri-setted DB presses.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its kinda the same movement but the way it hits your muscles is completely different. Skull crushers you want to keep you biceps and triceps perpendicular to the floor while on pullovers you want to almost get your arms parallel to the floor.



Ahh, i see. Thanks Brutus  

And that's most impressive Goob!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> *Gooblet* Squats
> 100 x 8
> 100 x 8
> 100 x 8


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goob that workout is just crazy buddy! Niuce pressing.


 
Thanks B.  It kicked my ass pretty badly, a lot of punishment, but I've had worse.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> Are those DB or BB presses? In what order do you do them? Tell me they're not tri-setted DB presses.


 
Yup.  Sure are tri-set DB presses.  Hit your chest all over, seeing that BB presses just don't work for me, I stuck with what I'm good at.  And this is the most effective method.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> And that's most impressive Goob!


 
Cheers Sam.  I love those gooblet squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

I still cant get over the number of exercises you fit into a session. No angle is safe from teh g008573r!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I still cant get over the number of exercises you fit into a session. No angle is safe from teh g008573r!


 
I know. It's fucking stupid, but I just can't stop myself.

Must be a form of masochism.  I pathologically can't stop until I've fucked myself up.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. It's fucking stupid, but I just can't stop myself.
> 
> Must be a form of masochism.  I pathologically can't stop until I've fucked myself up.



I can see the appeal, lots of movements make for a varied and fun session, but after doing 6 today its less and less inviting


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2007)

like Gaz said the amount of volume you have in one workout makes me shed a tear. great job man.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2007)

Shit you got a damn strong DB bench then!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice work. Looks like your numbers are really getting up there.


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> like Gaz said the amount of volume you have in one workout makes me shed a tear. great job man.


 
Oh it would make me shed a tear too.   But by that point I'm drier than a spinster???s sausage wallet.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> sausage.



No Goob! Not the sausage game again!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

"Daddy wants a sausage?""


----------



## tallcall (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> "Daddy wants a sausage?""



Now how did I miss this? Of course I do!


----------



## tallcall (Nov 19, 2007)

By the way, good job on all that self-ass-kicking you've been up to. You're living up to your S&M pedigree!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. Looks like your numbers are really getting up there.


 
Just as long as _my_ numbers not up.

Witch: Thanks man.

TC: 




YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Goob, i love how our journals are now 1 workout for every 3 pages of hilarious gibberish.

It warms the cockles of my arse.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> the cockles of my arse.



I love it when mine are warmed up in a similar fashion!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Goob, i love how our journals are now 1 workout for every 3 pages of hilarious gibberish.
> 
> It warms the cockles of my arse.


 
I know it's funny to open it up to see what bizarre turn they've taken next.  Not only that, normally straight laced posters will come in and be dragged into the madness.  It's infectious.  Lets face it Gaz, our journals are the syphallis and chlamidiya of threads....


----------



## tallcall (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I know it's funny to open it up to see what bizarre turn they've taken next.  Not only that, normally straight laced posters will come in and be dragged into the madness.  It's infectious.  Lets face it Gaz, our journals are the syphallis and chlamidiya of threads....



Goob, giving people the clap since 44 pages ago!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh it would make me shed a tear too.   But by that point I'm *drier than a spinster???s sausage wallet*.



I . . . . . can't . . . breathe . . . . . .  

What an image you've just projected into my innocent mind! Brilliant!

When i realised i really should post something about your workout, i had to turn back a page to actually find it. Good going mate!


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

i didnt know you guys actually worked out also, i just thought you two were the entertianment.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Goob, i love how our journals are now 1 workout for every 3 pages of hilarious gibberish.


STFU AND BEND OVER!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I . . . . . can't . . . breathe . . . . . .



So I'm not the only one who had a apoplectic fit...


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I . . . . . can't . . . breathe . . . . . .
> 
> What an image you've just projected into my innocent mind! Brilliant!
> 
> When i realised i really should post something about your workout, i had to turn back a page to actually find it. Good going mate!


 
There's more where that came from.  Thanks Sam!


			
				T.O.H said:
			
		

> i didnt know you guys actually worked out also, i just thought you two were the entertianment.


 
Worked out?????? First I've heard.  What's that?


			
				Witch said:
			
		

> STFU AND BEND OVER!


 
Er... you want this journal I think. 


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> So I'm not the only one who had a apoplectic fit...


 
Thank god it was'nt an apocalyptic fit.......


----------



## tallcall (Nov 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Er... you want this journal I think.



So you're the one responsible for all those extra hits. 

Free advertising at it's best!


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

Today:  4.6 miles. Untimed. Quite fast.


----------



## goob (Nov 21, 2007)

Quadraset Press
Decline
80 x 6
80 x 6
Flat
80 x 6
80 x 6
Incline
60 x 6
60 x 6
Upright (Shoulders)
55 x 6
55 x 6
60 x 6

Tricep pushups
15
12
10

Dips
10
10
10
10

DB Shrugs
65's x 15
65's x 15
65's x 12

OH Squat 
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

Extended arm pushups
10
10

Only did the OH squats to hit my abs, they don't really effect my legs much at that weight.  The Quadraset Press was just a follow on from the Triset I did, I just added an upright position for shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

goob said:


> I know. It's fucking stupid, but I just can't stop myself.
> 
> Must be a form of masochism.  I pathologically can't stop until I've fucked myself up.



Oh i hear that brother my legs have been bad and need to be punished!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

That DB work is kicking ass buddy! 60X6 uprights? Thats what i do and i outweigh you by like 20-30 pounds right lol?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't even begin to comprehend that much pressing. You need help!

Mental


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes that DB work is just sick!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work good. Ditto on the DBs!


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks all.  It actually was not that hard, but I enjoyed the pain whence it came from it's abyss.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Chinups
8
8
Pulldowns WG
170 x 6
170 x 6 
170 x 6
U/L pulldowns
75 x 5r
75 x 5l
75 x 5r
75 x 5l

T-Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
180 x 4
180 x 4

Pullovers
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

One arm Rows
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Face Pulls
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Not too bad.  Cut down slightly on volume for once.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

Im liking the inclusion of face pulls, really fun movement 

Im doing upper body pulling today aswell, REPRESENT!

Great workout dude, i imagine your back was extra crispy after cooking it like that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

HAHA i found something im stronger than you are at, Chinups! Still cant get over those crazy ass T-bar rows!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 23, 2007)

So are you still cutting? You seem to be gaining quite some strength!


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im liking the inclusion of face pulls, really fun movement
> 
> Im doing upper body pulling today aswell, REPRESENT!
> 
> Great workout dude, i imagine your back was extra crispy after cooking it like that.


 
Great minds.........

THanks Captain Gaz. Not really, I 've had better back workouts.  They all count I suppose.



			
				B said:
			
		

> HAHA i found something im stronger than you are at, Chinups! Still cant get over those crazy ass T-bar rows!


 
Theres quite a few things you'd beat me at.  But to burst your bubble on this occasion, the chins were effectively a warm up.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> So are you still cutting? You seem to be gaining quite some strength!


 
Yeah, I am still cutting, although it's not going brilliantly.  And I am gaining strength, somethings definately not right.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Chinups
> 8
> 8
> Pulldowns WG
> ...



Solid workout. I surprised you didn't break any PR's on this one because it looks like your getting stronger all the time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Theres quite a few things you'd beat me at.  But to burst your bubble on this occasion, the chins were effectively a warm up.
> :


----------



## goob (Nov 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Solid workout. I surprised you didn't break any PR's on this one because it looks like your getting stronger all the time.


 
I've been breaking PR's here and there, but I never list them.  I don't really care about PR's, just all around fitness and the aesthetics of how I look.  (What a vain bastard....)


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

nothing new in here, just a bunch of crazy workouts...although the sex, drug, and other provocative talk as somewhat ceased

great job man especially that quadset on the other page!!!!!


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy shit!!!! Did my flux-capacitor actually work?????


Must run and tell the doc...........I'll take the hoverboard....

It's the only explanation for this jump back in time.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe what happened was you moved past the speed of light during one of your running sessions.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I believe what happened was you moved past the speed of light during one of your running sessions.



Or maybe he was doing another session


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit!!!! Did my flux-capacitor actually work?????
> 
> 
> Must run and tell the doc...........I'll take the hoverboard....
> ...



Oh well, at least you didn't lose any workouts 

Just all the sheep talk.

That's good, now we can pretend like it never happened


----------



## goob (Nov 30, 2007)

Deja vous?


----------



## goob (Nov 30, 2007)

Deja vous?


.


----------



## goob (Nov 30, 2007)

Deja vous?

.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

Deja vous?  Hell yeah!  I'd like to do two girls at one time!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Deja vous?  Hell yeah!  I'd like to do two girls at one time!



I'd like to even get a hold of one right now. I guess I'll have to keep settling for Goob until then.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'd like to even get a hold of one right now. I guess I'll have to keep settling for Goob until then.



Ahem - you can wait until im finished with him.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Deja vous?
> 
> .



Yeah, now just try to remember everything that is said here because in about two more days all these posts will be gone faster than all the sheep in town when Gaz comes to visit! 

Baaaa.....Baaaaa


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Deja vous? Hell yeah! I'd like to do two girls at one time!


 
Half way there.......



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> I'd like to even get a hold of one right now. I guess I'll have to keep settling for Goob until then.


 
I'm not falling for that free drink again.  That rophynol gave me a hell of a hangover.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Ahem - you can wait until im finished with him.


 
You don't mind the camera in the corner right?

No, the red light actually means it's off.  

(Everyone else **$10 to see the full video** paypal, credit card, wire transfer to offshore account accepted)


			
				TC said:
			
		

> Yeah, now just try to remember everything that is said here because in about two more days all these posts will be gone faster than all the sheep in town when Gaz comes to visit!
> 
> Baaaa.....Baaaaa


 
This thread is being censored.  It's the only explanation.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Chinups WG(Full ROM)
6
6
6
CG
6
6
4

One arm rows
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

T-Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Lying Cable rows
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Cable rows
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

No new ground broken here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

Well no new ground doesnt mean you didnt progress. How your abs coming out?


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well no new ground doesnt mean you didnt progress. How your abs coming out?


 
Not bad.  A little more cutting and i'll look fight club style.  Can see most of them.  Goddamn, I am a handsome devil.

Weight: 151 lb's.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Not bad.  A little more cutting and i'll look fight club style.  Can see most of them.  Goddamn, I am a handsome devil.
> 
> Weight: 151 lb's.



*shrieks*

You're lighter than me!!


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *shrieks*
> 
> You're lighter than me!!


 
I'm 5'8- 5'9, and am remarkably light.  It's good in sport, as i'm fast, co-ordinated and agile.  Yeah, I can't really put on a lot of weight, although I've never tried to bulk properly.  And probably won't, cut and athletic is the look I'm going for.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 1, 2007)

_Shiiit_, Fight-Club ripped? That's competition stuff.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> _Shiiit_, Fight-Club ripped? That's competition stuff.


 
Ok, I use the term a little loosely....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm 5'8- 5'9, and am remarkably light.  It's good in sport, as i'm fast, co-ordinated and agile.  Yeah, I can't really put on a lot of weight, although I've never tried to bulk properly.  And probably won't, cut and athletic is the look I'm going for.



that's fine each person has an ideal goal or look they shoot for so why not be light and ripped its not all about mass.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Your bones must be hollow - like a little sparrow!

Christ, that makes you very strong indeed, with your numbers i had you down as 6foot tall and 180lb!! Incredible!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> that's fine each person has an ideal goal or look they shoot for so why not be light and ripped its not all about mass.



Indeed. 

In fact, i bet he looks gorgeous, don't you Goob?


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> that's fine each person has an ideal goal or look they shoot for so why not be light and ripped its not all about mass.


 
Indeed sir.  Everyone is different and has different goals. What makes the world turn.


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> that's fine each person has an ideal goal or look they shoot for so why not be light and ripped its not all about mass.


 
Indeed sir.  Everyone is different and has different goals. What makes the world turn.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Your bones must be hollow - like a little sparrow!
> 
> Christ, that makes you very strong indeed, with your numbers i had you down as 6foot tall and 180lb!! Incredible!!


Little sparrow indeed.  Except this one can take down eagles for fun...


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> In fact, i bet he looks gorgeous, don't you Goob?


 
Well, they say it's in the eye of the beholder, so yes, hell yes. In the words of the hot, but sounds-like-a-cat being-unrighteously-abused, dartboard-lookalike, whining, head-so-big-it-revolves-around-the-sun, biatch, Christine Aguilera...
"I am beautiful"....


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Goblet Squats
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

OH Squats
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Leg Press 
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Bent Press
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Rev leg ext
130 x 8
130 x 6

Brutal.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

So...I see you've given up on walking.


Solid workout, goob!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

Not to bad for a 75 year old man lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job goob, looking good as always


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So...I see you've given up on walking.
> 
> 
> Solid workout, goob!


 

Haha, thanks DOMS. Legs were not THAT sore afterwards, surprisingly.


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Not to bad for a 75 year old man lol.


 


			
				Scar said:
			
		

> nice job goob, looking good as always


 
Thanks dudes.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 2, 2007)

That is some serious goblet squatting. Preparing yourself to work as a waiter for giants?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, thanks DOMS. Legs were not THAT sore afterwards, surprisingly.



In the words of Yoda: You will be...you will be.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> In the words of Yoda: You will be...you will be.



Leg press much he does.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice workout! Great leg press!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

You just reminded me to factor in Goblet Squats to my next program - thank you 

OH Squats are Killer - awesome workout


----------



## tallcall (Dec 3, 2007)

Goob =


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That is some serious goblet squatting. Preparing yourself to work as a waiter for giants?





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> In the words of Yoda: You will be...you will be.








"Workout leads to agony, agony leads to hurt, hurt leads to suffering...."


			
				B said:
			
		

> Leg press much he does.





			
				V said:
			
		

> Nice workout! Great leg press!





			
				TC said:
			
		

> Goob =


 
Thanks Dudes.


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> You just reminded me to factor in Goblet Squats to my next program - thank you
> 
> OH Squats are Killer - awesome workout


 
Oh, I got some moves for you....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

I mean it. Really solid workouts you've been doing. I've been having a hard time commenting in everyone's journals much lately. I'm pretty busy with the end of school, and the computer at work is in enemy terratory for a few weeks (long story).


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh, I got some moves for you....



If you start moonwalking, im outta here


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I mean it. Really solid workouts you've been doing. I've been having a hard time commenting in everyone's journals much lately. I'm pretty busy with the end of school, and the computer at work is in enemy terratory for a few weeks (long story).


 
Thanks dude.  You've been kicking ass too, more-so than me.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> If you start moonwalking, im outta here


 
Not my style, I'd rather tango....



.....horizontally.....


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

Flat DB Press
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
Incline
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
Vertical
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 4

Dips
12
12
12

DB Shrugs
70's x 10
70's x 10
70's x 10

Pylo Pushups
12
10
10
Tricep pushups
15
12
10

Getting a little better each time.  This was without much sleep.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks dude.  You've been kicking ass too, more-so than me.



Thanks. I'm kind of a hero around here. Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

Whats up goobster?

Seriously, he's into insertions.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Not my style, I'd rather tango....
> 
> 
> 
> .....horizontally.....


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, and nice workout you got there. 

Do you always start with flat bench, or do you rotate to start with incline or vertical sometimes, or dips? 

Is lack of sleep a problem for you? To much tango-ing?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Seriously, he's into insertions.



He's not the only one, love!


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of a hero around here. Just kidding, of course.


 







			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Whats up goobster?
> 
> Seriously, he's into insertions.


 
As long as I'm the one doing the inserting.



BTW, Anyone seen the remote by the way? 


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Oh, and nice workout you got there.
> 
> Do you always start with flat bench, or do you rotate to start with incline or vertical sometimes, or dips?
> 
> ...


 
Always some form of bench. What, depends on how I feel.

Sleep in not really a problem. I do what Gaz does and count sheep.......

Or in his case, notches in the bedpost.....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Dips after triple benching?  You are the goobinator!

"I'll be Bach!"


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Sleep in not really a problem. I do what Gaz does and count sheep.......
> 
> Or in his case, notches in the bedpost.....



Ooooh, FIGHT. FIGHT. FIGHT. FIGHT.

*inserts eating popcorn smilie here*


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

Very Nice! How much can you 5 rep on a BB bench press?


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Goob,

plyo pushups

and...

goblin squats.


What are they?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Big G said:


> goblin squats.
> 
> 
> What are they?



LOLOLOL!! 

Yes Goob - what are goblin squats?!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Goblin Squats.....


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Dips after triple benching? You are the goobinator!
> 
> "I'll be Bach!"


 
"_Handel_ la vista, baby"



			
				B said:
			
		

> Very Nice! How much can you 5 rep on a BB bench press?


Truthfully? No idea. I don't know, have'nt done them for ages. It was always a lot worse than with DB's, so I gave up.


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Hey Goob,
> 
> plyo pushups
> 
> ...


 
Pylo oush ups:





Goblet Squats are squats holding the DB like you would a goblet, or ornamental wine glass. Or in my case, a knight would hold his drink.

Basically a front squat holding a DB inverted like a glass, with both hands at chest height.

Sam: Stop causing trouble in this fine example of an upstanding, straight-laced, clean living, almost-religeous-in-purity journal.  You don't see anyone else bringing filth and debauchery to this......


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Sam: Stop causing trouble in this fine example of an upstanding, straight-laced, clean living, almost-religeous-in-purity journal.  You don't see anyone else bringing filth and debauchery to this......



True, true.

But then, Gaz, Vort and Tallcall probably aren't awake yet


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2007)

Rimming!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> "_Handel_ la vista, baby"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Rimming!








YouTube Video


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Rimming!



See, it was only a matter of time!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> See, it was only a matter of time!


 
.....what? Before Gaz moved onto more, er...'exotic tastes' *



* Excuse the pun....


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> .....what? Before Gaz moved onto more, er...'exotic tastes' *
> 
> 
> 
> * Excuse the pun....



Exotic tastes??

He's from Wales mate. An exotic taste for him is a sheep in suspenders!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you think he likes his sheep clean shaven or Brazilian?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Im sure i dont actually want to know the answer to that question


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Exotic tastes??
> 
> He's from Wales mate. An exotic taste for him is a sheep in suspenders!


 

I was reffering to his previous comment about rimming....




			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Do you think he likes his sheep clean shaven or Brazilian?


 
Both I think.  They go Brazilian once a year when Gaz gets his shears out...


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

WG Chin
6
6
6
6
CG
6
6
Reverse Grip
6
6

T-Bars
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

SA Pulldowns
90 x 6
90 x 6
100 x 6

Pullovers
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6

Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Ok. T-bars bizarly were hitting my abs as much as my back.  Felt kick ass good.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

That's a damn fine workout, goob.  Strong all over, especially the Chins.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks DOMS.  I still find Chins a really challenging movement, especially on Wide Grip, CG seems much easier.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks DOMS.  I still find Chins a really challenging movement, especially on Wide Grip, CG seems much easier.



Agreed.

Superb session Goobster - your pulling is dead strong


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

Your a fuckin beast !@ I bet those chins were very low rest huh? Excellent T bars as usual.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Superb session Goobster - your pulling is dead strong


 
Cheers dear.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Your a fuckin beast !@ I bet those chins were very low rest huh? Excellent T bars as usual


 
Thanks dude.  i've gone up to around a minute for rest now.  Would'nt be able to do that on those crazy low rest times...


----------



## goob (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok, it's time to think about a new routine.

I'm open to anything, at the moment it's been push, pull, legs.  I've tried HIT, and i think i'll stay away from that madness for the moment.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

The only lifts I don't, and will not do are back squats and deadlifts, the play havoc with old sports injury's on my back, and I avoid at all costs.

I need suggestions for something quite crazy, yet effective. Any sugestions much appreciated.


----------



## Big G (Dec 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok, it's time to think about a new routine.
> 
> I'm open to anything, at the moment it's been push, pull, legs.  I've tried HIT, and i think i'll stay away from that madness for the moment.
> 
> ...



 Ooo.....Ooo.... Do Horizontal-Legs-Vertical-Legs with me! I start on Monday. Here's the plan so far... (although I want to add "heavy lunges to failiure" to the end of one of the leg days). I have sumo deadlifts & power squats instead of RDLs and regular squats, but you could always swap those for something else if that'd still jack your back up.

I haven't figured out the stretches yet, but you could pick a bunch of them to try from from here. I bought the book referenced on that site (Stretching Scientifically) but it only arrived in the mail about an hour ago. I haven't even read the first page yet (I'm too busy farting around on here, procrastinating going outside to build my deck IN THE SNOW!).

Nice pullovers on your last workout BTW. I can't believe no-one said anything about that. 100lb pullovers are fuckin' heavy, no? I haven't done 'em in a while, but I remember (if straight-armed and reaching really far back) even 70lb was a bitch for reps. Maybe I'm just a weak mofo! PFuck says pullovers are not pec exercises here. You ever heard anything like that before? 

Anyway... wadya say?... Horizontal-Legs-Vertical-Legs, or are ya chicken!?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok, it's time to think about a new routine.
> 
> I'm open to anything, at the moment it's been push, pull, legs.  I've tried HIT, and i think i'll stay away from that madness for the moment.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should try a body part split its good for size not function. Upper/lower is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2007)

Split - Upper/Lower/Fullbody

Upper + Lower sessions are moderate volume and intensity, judging by your current work capacity im thinking about 6 movements. 3 hypertrophy oriented, 3 endurance. Rep ranges down to preference, different enough to not encroach on the other, but not too far out. 4x8 + 3x14 or something.

The Fullbody day consists not of movements making up a fullbody session, but all actually are fullbody, dynamic effort, or functional movements. Overhead Squats, Cleans, Bent Press, Turkish Getups, Farmers Walks, Speed Bench etc etc. Rep ranges are variable depending on the movement. Obviously not a good idea to do high reps on cleans, but might work for OH Squats.

E.g:

Cleans x8, x5, x3
Speed Bench 8x3 @ 50%
Bent Press 4x4
Overhead Squats 3x16
Turkish Getups 3x10
Farmers Walks 4xwhatever

Just an idea. I like the idea of this kind of split.


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Big G said:
			
		

> Ooo.....Ooo.... Do Horizontal-Legs-Vertical-Legs with me! I start on Monday. Here's the plan so far... (although I want to add "heavy lunges to failiure" to the end of one of the leg days). I have sumo deadlifts & power squats instead of RDLs and regular squats, but you could always swap those for something else if that'd still jack your back up.
> 
> I haven't figured out the stretches yet, but you could pick a bunch of them to try from from here. I bought the book referenced on that site (Stretching Scientifically) but it only arrived in the mail about an hour ago. I haven't even read the first page yet (I'm too busy farting around on here, procrastinating going outside to build my deck IN THE SNOW!).
> 
> ...


 
Food for thought.  It would be good to work on vertical strength as my vertical pushing is not great. I think 4 days in the gym is a little too much for me. What are power squats?

Thanks for the input Big G, and I like the heavy lunges to failure idea, as that is guaranteed to be a really tough way to finish off.  Oh, and your definately _not_ a weak mofo.



Brutus_G said:


> Maybe you should try a body part split its good for size not function. Upper/lower is also a favorite of mine.


 
Which leads nicely onto....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Split - Upper/Lower/Fullbody
> 
> Upper + Lower sessions are moderate volume and intensity, judging by your current work capacity im thinking about 6 movements. 3 hypertrophy oriented, 3 endurance. Rep ranges down to preference, different enough to not encroach on the other, but not too far out. 4x8 + 3x14 or something.
> 
> ...


 
Very interesting, and sounds pretty damn good in my book. Never done Cleans, but I think they would be a good movement to work me all over.

Upper/lower then a fullbody is a great idea.  It would mean that upper and lower get the same amount of time devoted to each.  One week on strgnth reps (3 x 6) and one on hyper trophy (3 x14) for example, is also something I should look at.  Also it means only 3 days in the gym, which leaves me the rest of the week to get drunk and cause havoc.

Thanks guys! As always, I appreciate the input.  I'll maybe look to finalise and start this in the new year.


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Early Sunday workout

Goblet squats
70 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

OH Squats (Bar 20lb's + 40 lb's)
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Lying Rows
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

Leg Press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Face Pulls
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Rotating Deadlifts
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Rev Leg Ext
130 x 8
130 x 6

Ouch.  This was a tough one, fitted a lot in, and will certainly feel it tomorrow.  I'm going to feel like I had a walking masage from Rosie O'Donnell and Rosanne Barr.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Ouch.  This was a tough one, fitted a lot in, and will certainly feel it tomorrow.  I'm going to feel like I had a walking masage from Rosie O'Donnell and Rosanne Barr.



Really fucked up? Rotating deadlifts never heard of that one brother G what is it?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a mammoth session Goob, nice leg extensions and OH Squats (as always).

By the way, what do you use for the Goblet Squats? A 110lb DB is going to be pretty damn heavy in my eyes


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Really fucked up? Rotating deadlifts never heard of that one brother G what is it?


 

Rotating deadlift:  Feet apart wide at 45 degree angle.  Start with plate or DB outside of one foot, bent over (to the side) holdin it with both hands.  Near side leg bent slightly, far side leg straight. Lift the weight up in from the side so you are standing straight with it in front of chest, then arc down so you are in the same position on the opposite side you started at.
The movement is an arc sort of movement, from low-to-side _to_ high-straight _to _low-to-opposite-side.  Repeat in reverse.

(And so ends the most confusing and shittest explination ever,)



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> That is a mammoth session Goob, nice leg extensions and OH Squats (as always).
> 
> By the way, what do you use for the Goblet Squats? A 110lb DB is going to be pretty damn heavy in my eyes


 
No, I do use a 110 lb DB, It's a bitch to get up, and hold, which is why this is one of the hardest exersices I've ever done.  I would ro front squats, but I don't like the look of holding the weight.  Plus goblets give you a crazy all over workout - the arm pumps alone are nuts.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice looking workout. It looks like the OH Squats are doing well.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> (And so ends the most confusing and shittest explination ever,)
> 
> *LOL at that!*
> 
> ...





It is as i suspected. 

You are nuts.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

workouts are looking goob-tacular man

500lb leg press is awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, ive done those deadlifts before, really weird movement but pretty fun.

And goblet squats are teh bomb.


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workout. It looks like the OH Squats are doing well.


 
Thanks V!  Yeah, hard holding the bar up without it tilting forward, but they work wonders.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> It is as i suspected.
> 
> You are nuts.


 
Thanks Sam.  


			
				Scar said:
			
		

> workouts are looking goob-tacular man
> 
> 500lb leg press is awesome!


 
Thanks Scar.  I'm still amazed at it.  I should'nt be able to do that, but somehow I can.  What's worse, with a slight disregard for form, I could go higher. It's wierd, but I do feel the pain afterwards.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Yeah, ive done those deadlifts before, really weird movement but pretty fun.
> 
> And goblet squats are teh bomb.


 
I hate normal DL's, but those ones are fun.

..and I stole those goblets from your journal originally.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

I may give the rotational deads a shot since my spine isnt at its best.


----------



## goob (Dec 12, 2007)

DB Press
85 x 6
85 x 5
85 x 4
Incline
65 x 6
60 x 7
70 x 8
Vertical
55 x 6
55 x 6
55 x 6

Dips
12
12
12

Pylo pushups
10
10
10
High raised Staggered push ups (Effectively one armed)
10
10
8
Tricep Push ups
12
10

DB Shrugs 
65's x 15
65's x 15
65's x 15

Cable Crunches
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

Most of the weight down from last time.  Not good, bodyweight moves however, were smoking.  The high staggered pushups, means you are almost doing one armed pushups and are super tough.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

Christ, you love your pushups don't you? They're looking great, Goob!

Actually, i'm gonna try and improve my pushups while im at home for Xmas (my gym is shut for 2 weeks ) with a view to incorporating them into my program in January.

I used to be able to do 6 in a row (no really, that many) while i was doing Jitsu, but since i broke my collarbone, i've never tried them again.

Gawd, if i can't even do 6 im going to have to kill myself


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice workout. Are triceps push ups the same thing as diamond push ups?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought that too. Either way, they're tough as hell!


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Christ, you love your pushups don't you? They're looking great, Goob!
> 
> Actually, i'm gonna try and improve my pushups while im at home for Xmas (my gym is shut for 2 weeks ) with a view to incorporating them into my program in January.
> 
> ...


 

I guess Pylo's are out the window then.....

You could try finding a small weight 10'b's or so, and trying weighted push ups, as i reckon you won't have much problem after seeing your benching.



			
				V said:
			
		

> Nice workout. Are triceps push ups the same thing as diamond push ups?


 
Thanks V.  Pretty much. Both are close grip, and so hit the triceps hard.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I thought that too. Either way, they're tough as hell!


 
Oh yes, which brings me onto hindu pushups, which I had forgotten about - probably the toughest of all.......


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2007)

Someone is making hell in  their gym! Lotta pushups


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

goob said:


> I guess Pylo's are out the window then.....
> 
> You could try finding a small weight 10'b's or so, and trying weighted push ups, as i reckon you won't have much problem after seeing your benching.
> 
> Oh yes, which brings me onto hindu pushups, which I had forgotten about - probably the toughest of all.......



That's a great idea about adding weight to pushups - must remember that!

Hindu pushups - now im sure you've done those before haven't you? I remember seeing a picture you posted in here or one of the other journals showing how they're done. Tough? Yeah, i'll say


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm still amazed at the triset DB press you do. that's friggin' awesome! I'd be toast for doing incline after the 3 sets of flat. awesome job man.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Cheers dudes and Sam.

Sam: Yeah as part of the "craziest workout " ever program:~ Non-stop 20+ min HIT, followed by a 3-4 mile run) Really mad workout, and probably the toughest I've done. The Hindu's were in there somewhere - evil bastards that they are....

Scar: You should try the quadraset - decline x 2/flat x 2/incline x 2/upright x 3. That ones a killer.

WG Chins
6
6
4
CG Chins
6
6
Reverse Grip
6
6

T-BArs
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

DB Bent Row
55's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

Lying Row
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Preachers
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

Face Pulls
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Not too bad. No leaps and bounds in terms of progress, but doing no badly.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice. Looks like a pretty solid workout.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2007)

goob jorb


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice. Looks like a pretty solid workout.


 
Cheers dude. About average for me.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> goob jorb


 
Thanks.  Long time no see fu-chow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

You fucking pulling monster you! Hey G how much can you shrug?


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You fucking pulling monster you! Hey G how much can you shrug?


 
the world.......or is that, the weight of the world????


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You fucking pulling monster you! Hey G how much can you shrug?


Ok, i'll maybe workout tomorrow.  Don't like sitting idle over the weekend.

As for the new program for the new year, I'm going to go with Gaz's idea.

Something like this with a return to HIIT...

Day 1: Upper
Day 2 : HIIT
Day 3 : Fullbody
Day 4: HIIT
Day 5: Lower
Day 6 : Possibly light run, 2-5 miles.
Day 7 ff

Not sure about the movements yet.  The fullbody might cause problems, cuz heavy lower movement might fuck up HIIT.  I don't expect to make great progress with weight, the purpose more to cut me up to my perfect weight/ composition.

The HIIT will consist of: (When I get back up to speed)

80- 100 m sprints (95-100% effort): 30-60 secs rest.  x 10

Need ideas for movements.

Upper: 
Decline Bench
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Shoulder Press
T-Bars????
?????


Fullbody:
Cleans 
Speed Bench 
Bent Press 
Overhead Squats 
Cable Crunch/ Dragon flags

Lower:
Goblets/ Front Squats
Rotational Deads
Leg Press
Leg Ext
Leg Flex
Bulgarian squats....
???

I'm rubbish at designing programs, so any help, very much appreciated.
What do you guys think?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

What about -

Upper: 
DB Bench (Inc, Flat or Dec)
DB Flys
Pendlay Rows/Supine Rows
Rack Pulls
Military Press

Lower:
Split Squats
Front Squats/Hack Squats
Good Mornings/SLDL

?? Dunno - actually, i've put some things in there that im going to put into my program. Christ, i have to start writing things down 

Power Cleans are a great full body exercise - great minds think alike, i asked my gym supervisor yesterday to show me how to do them!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Power Cleans are a great full body exercise - great minds think alike, i asked my gym supervisor yesterday to show me how to do them!



Make sure they actually know proper form because most guys dont know what the fuck they are doing when  it comes to O lifts. If he can't clean up 200+ for at least one rep then he doesnt know good form assuming hes 170-190 pounds.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks.  Long time no see fu-chow.



true story. I haven't been spending as I have in the past on IM. I did make posts in like 15 journals a few weeks ago but it was during the time when the forum lost a weekend's worth of posts.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

Day 1: Upper
Day 2 : HIIT
Day 3 : Fullbody
Day 4: HIIT
Day 5: Lower
Day 6 : Possibly light run, 2-5 miles.
Day 7:  off

Upper:
DB Bench
DB Rows unsupported
Chin-ups
T-bars
Dips
Alternating hammer curls

Lower:
Bulgarian squats
Rotational deads
Walking lunges
(reverse) hyperextensions
Calf raises

Fullbody:
Hang cleans
Bench throws
Bent Press
Overhead squats
Push-up circuit
Face pulls
Dragon flags/core circuit

Periodization:
Progressive overload by adding sets, lowering RI, supersetting or adding reps

Rep schemes:
3x15
5x6
4x9
3x7

Goals:
Functional training
Increasing work capacity
Hyperthrophy/fat loss

Just something I've made up, taking some things I know about you into account - eg. unilateral work, functional training, some alternative exercises, high volume.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

if you want a sweet pulling motion throw supines in there, man I love those. looks good goob, lots'a HIIT and with the upper/lower/full you'll be ripped in no time!


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What about -
> 
> Upper:
> DB Bench (Inc, Flat or Dec)
> ...


 
Thanks Sam, some good stuff there.  I like some of the upper day, bit I don't like SLDL's, good mornings or hack squats as my old sports injuries on my back won't take this.

What are pendelay rows?


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Make sure they actually know proper form because most guys dont know what the fuck they are doing when it comes to O lifts. If he can't clean up 200+ for at least one rep then he doesnt know good form assuming hes 170-190 pounds.


 
Hmm. I'm swaying away from these now, I don't like overly technical lifts that I have to spend time learning.......



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> true story. I haven't been spending as I have in the past on IM. I did make posts in like 15 journals a few weeks ago but it was during the time when the forum lost a weekend's worth of posts.


 
yeah, plus at this time of year everyone's busy with finals, holidays etc..


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Day 1: Upper
> Day 2 : HIIT
> Day 3 : Fullbody
> Day 4: HIIT
> ...


 
Actually, I really like this. Thanks Witch!  And I think with the possible exception of the hang cleans, i might use it unaltered.

So for the rep ranges...
Week 1: 3 x 15
week 2: 5x6
week 3 :4x9
week 4: 3x7

Bench throws.....is this throwing the bb up and catching it from a bench position.  I'm not sure my gym will allow me to do them after smashing their light fixtures with the BB punch incident.....

What exactly are hang cleans?


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Sunday's workout...

Goblets 
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

OH Squats
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Butterfly machine
140 x 8
140 x 5
140 x 5

Rotational Deads
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Crunches
+20lbs
15
15
15

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Leg Flex
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Not bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

Hang cleans are power cleans done from just below your knees or right at your knees. Kinda like the bar is hanging mid air.


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hang cleans are power cleans done from just below your knees or right at your knees. Kinda like the bar is hanging mid air.


 
Ok, so what exactly is a power clean?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok, so what exactly is a power clean?



Clean

Pendlay Rows - named after Glenn Pendlay. Pretty much each rep is done  from the floor, dynamic, initiate with a powerful arch of the back, hips should be static so torso shouldn't rise much.

Trying to find a vid of these is a challenge - will report back when i have found one!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Got one:

YouTube - Pendlay Rows 230 x 6


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

I gotta say, youre goblet squats are sick, haha. Good stuff.

Hows things goob? Havent been too active lately, so is there anything new with you that ive missed?


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Clean
> 
> Pendlay Rows - named after Glenn Pendlay. Pretty much each rep is done from the floor, dynamic, initiate with a powerful arch of the back, hips should be static so torso shouldn't rise much.
> 
> Trying to find a vid of these is a challenge - will report back when i have found one!


 
Fuck that.  No way, too much to go wrong if i was to do them.  

No cleans are out, need a replacement, maybe a DB jerk/clean type thing.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Got one:
> 
> YouTube - Pendlay Rows 230 x 6


 
I like these, just like Bent Rows BB, but heavier.  I might add these in.
somewhere, poss fullbody day.

Thanks Sam


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> I gotta say, youre goblet squats are sick, haha. Good stuff.
> 
> Hows things goob? Havent been too active lately, so is there anything new with you that ive missed?


 
Thanks man!

goobland is fine, although largely due to work I've been unable to start the festive sesons main purpose yet: Getting fucked up. Soon though....soon......

How about you?  Exams/ studies go ok?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

What about Hang Cleans then? Just start off holding the bar instead of cleaning it from the floor?


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What about Hang Cleans then? Just start off holding the bar instead of cleaning it from the floor?


 
No them too.  Don't like the look of them, although they do look like an effective move.  No, that powerlifting stuff is not for me. Or are SLDL's or back squats.  

Pendelay's look good though....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> No them too.  Don't like the look of them, although they do look like an effective move.  No, that powerlifting stuff is not for me. Or are SLDL's or back squats.
> 
> Pendelay's look good though....



DB snatch simple and safe. Much easier to learn and progress at.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice looking workout. Very solid. You seem to be really loving those Goblet Squats!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd replace the hang cleans with DB Hang Snatches in that case. You need someone to teach you the cleans anyway. DB Snatches are easier (a coach wouldn't hurt though). Just watch a lot of videos and read some articles about them. I believe there was one on T-Nation about DB snatches. That one was really good. 
Bench throws are typically done in a smith machine, so you won't have to worry about breaking stuff, heh.

BTW, hang cleans are just cleans but instead of lifting the weight from the floor, you already have it in your hands. Easier to learn but slightly less effective than regular cleans. A power clean is something else.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> goobland is fine, although largely due to work I've been unable to start the festive sesons main purpose yet: Getting fucked up. Soon though....soon......
> 
> How about you?  Exams/ studies go ok?



Haha, its time to get christmassy, GOOBSTYLE:







But yeah, things are great. Finished up all my work in time. Just gotta study up for the exams when i get back.

Got all the festivities to get on with first though .


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 17, 2007)

Gareth you're such a sap...


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, its time to get christmassy, GOOBSTYLE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

FUCK RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!  Take that shit out now!    You bastard Gaz......

There will be vengence...


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome goblets goob looking good in here...

now I see the whole reason for you posting that pic in Gaz's journal ...I wonder what's in store next for these journals.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

So...did you start a fire with those leg extensions? 

Good job, goob!


----------



## tallcall (Dec 18, 2007)

goob said:


> FUCK RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!  Take that shit out now!    You bastard Gaz......
> 
> There will be vengence...



I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I can't wait to see this.



He will be walking with a limp for 2 weeks!


----------



## tallcall (Dec 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> He will be walking with a limp for 2 weeks!



This isn't going to involve a donkey or a sheep is it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> This isn't going to involve a donkey or a sheep is it?



No just a horse.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> No just a horse.



Oh, well then game on!


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome goblets goob looking good in here...
> 
> now I see the whole reason for you posting that pic in Gaz's journal ...I wonder what's in store next for these journals.


 
Yeah, you can imagine the surprise when I innocently opened this journal to find the unspeakable filth Gaz posted.   

No wonder old Mrs Owen, who lived a few doors down from Gaz, had a fatal heart attack shortly after recieving a xmas card from him.....



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> So...did you start a fire with those leg extensions?
> 
> Good job, goob!


Thanks DOMS!  They were'nt much better than usual, but they did burn pretty bad.



			
				Brutus said:
			
		

> He will be walking with a limp for 2 weeks!





			
				TC said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see this.


 
Oh, you _should have seen_ what I originally had lined up for him, but it was so far beyond the realms of taste and decency that I just could'nt bring myself to post it.


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

Flat DB press
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
Incline 
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5
Uprght
60 x 4
60 x 5
60 x 4
(Down on last time....)

Dips
12
12
12

DB Shrugs
65 x 20
65 x 20
65 x 20

High Raised Pylo push ups
12
10
10
10
10

Short and sweet, but not particularly good.  Don't know why, just an off day.   Have'nt been able to progress on DB presses yet..


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice work. That's a really strong incline bench!


----------



## goob (Dec 19, 2007)

Cheers V!

Today: 3.5 mile run.  Not particuarly fast, cold air fucking with oxyen uptake.

Had a dream last night that a monkey strangled then ate a horse, in a field full of Russians that were trying to shoot a puppy.  There was also a Gorilla dressed as a boy scout roaming around the middle of the field.

Very wierd and disturbing....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Cheers V!
> 
> Today: 3.5 mile run.  Not particuarly fast, cold air fucking with oxyen uptake.
> 
> ...



Only in goobs journal.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

That's one messed up dream.


----------



## goob (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah,  talking of wierd...(but what an awesome song when it picks up..)





YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Dec 21, 2007)

WG Chins
6
6
6
CG chin
6
6
Reverse grip chins
6
6

T-Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Rotational Deads
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

One armed rows
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

Lying Rows
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Good workout.  Could have done much more, but time was ' a pressin'.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Funky ass vid! The volume was kinda low huh?


----------



## goob (Dec 23, 2007)

Goblet Squats
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

Leg press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Leg Ext
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

Rev Leg Ext
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8


Later on......


U/L decline bench
60 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12

Staggered side to side pylo pushups
10
10
10
10
Hindu pushups
10
10
10
10
Tricep Pushups
12
10
10

U/L DB Jerk/ clean thing
50 x 5
50 x 5
50 x 5

BB Curls
80 x 6
80 x 8
80 x 8

Sit ups
30
30

As the quardaplegic lying on the beach said as the tide comes in........... "I'm fucked". And so i was.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 23, 2007)

I see your back to the volume routine!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2007)

Solid workout, goob.

110 Goblet Squats?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Have a goobalicious christmas!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Have a goobalicious christmas!



I second this... i know its late lol.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Ever tried plyo pushups off and on 2 medicine balls? I normally plyo off of the floor onto a bench then back down. But your wrists take a beating from that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ever tried plyo pushups off and on 2 medicine balls? I normally plyo off of the floor onto a bench then back down. But your wrists take a beating from that.



Sounds pretty painful big D! I may just try that does it make you sore?


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice workout Goobster!


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

H-a-p-p-y  N-e-w  Y-e-a-r !!!


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

Sam: Thanks, have a good one yourself.    

Witch: Cheers dude. Let those hot Dutch girls serve you hand and foot.

Double D: Good to see you man. And, trust you to come up with that madness, it will be included, but it does sound hardcore. - Right up my street....

Katt: I only wish you could have joined me

B:, Hope you have had a good xmas and, I have one piece of advice..... cut loose on NY, kick it.

BIG G: You too, man. Enjoy....


----------



## tallcall (Dec 28, 2007)

Good to see you're still up to no good!


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Good to see you're still up to no good!


 
Always.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2007)

Goblet squats
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Flat DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
Incline
60 x 6
60 x 6

T-Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

DB shrugs
60 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 12

Leg Press 
500 x 8
500 x 8
510 x 7

WG Chins
6
6
5

Done. Dusted. Destroyed. Damaged. Done-in. Devastated. Dead.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2007)

goob jorb

how do you hold the goblet squats?

like this?


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2007)

ty ty.  Yeah pretty much like that.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Goob!!  

Plans with any farm animals tonight??


----------



## tallcall (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Happy New Year Goob!!
> 
> Plans with any farm animals tonight??



There will be some fireworks there I'm sure!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

tallcall said:


> There will be some fireworks there I'm sure!



Maybe even a dog from florida.

Happy new years to you all!


----------



## tallcall (Dec 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Maybe even a dog from florida.
> 
> Happy new years to you all!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Goobster!

All the best for 2008 and may the God of crazy workouts continue to light your way


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a goob-tastic Christmas and New Year and that you were inebriated beyond belief lol! sorry I just like that word.

looks like you're right on track still with those awesome workouts..great job


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Strange video but cool song.

Nice looking workouts as usual.

Happy New Year!


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers to you all guys. Hope you had an awesome holiday period.

Lets take stock.......  Have'nt worked out for, about a week.  Diet has been shit. Been living off bar food as for pretty much the last week has been a never ending cycle of booze and substance abuse. Must have spent somewhere between $300-500. Slept very little too.

However, Clean living for the rest of this month, cut back the drinking, eat better.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Lets take stock.......  Have'nt worked out for, about a week.  Diet has been shit. Been living off bar food as for pretty much the last week has been a never ending cycle of booze and substance abuse. Must have spent somewhere between $300-500. Slept very little too.


That's the spirit!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 3, 2008)

haha.  Bar food is so good when ur drunk.  Do you live on the east cost?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Cheers to you all guys. Hope you had an awesome holiday period.
> 
> Lets take stock.......  Have'nt worked out for, about a week.  Diet has been shit. Been living off bar food as for pretty much the last week has been a never ending cycle of booze and substance abuse. Must have spent somewhere between $300-500. Slept very little too.
> 
> However, Clean living for the rest of this month, cut back the drinking, eat better.



Man cannot live on bread alone.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

What better time to do it than the holidays!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Cheers to you all guys. Hope you had an awesome holiday period.
> 
> Lets take stock.......  Have'nt worked out for, about a week.  Diet has been shit. Been living off bar food as for pretty much the last week has been a never ending cycle of booze and substance abuse. Must have spent somewhere between $300-500. Slept very little too.
> 
> However, Clean living for the rest of this month, cut back the drinking, eat better.



I've had the same problem. I've been starting to feel pretty crappy too.


----------



## goob (Jan 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> That's the spirit!


 
Yeah, I see you were up to the same sort of stuff. Had to be done.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> haha. Bar food is so good when ur drunk. Do you live on the east cost?


 
Yeah, Did'nt even cross my mind to eat sensibly.  I'm from goobland.  It's like the 'Beach', I can't let people know where it is.  It's a mystical place where the chicks are hot and easy, the drugs are phenominal, and there's no such thing as work. If everyone knew where it was, it would lose it's magic.



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Man cannot live on bread alone.


 
True, but i'm working on turning water into wine....



			
				katt said:
			
		

> What better time to do it than the holidays!!


 
Definately. Could'nt afford to do that often in terms of money, health, and sanity.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> I've had the same problem. I've been starting to feel pretty crappy too.


 
What goes up, must come down.  And down, and down.....


----------



## goob (Jan 4, 2008)

Front Squats
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Bent Rows BB (2/2/4)
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

U/L Clean jerk thing
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
(Both sides)

U/L Decline DB Press
60 x 15 (imeadiately onto other side)
60 x 12
60 x 12
(Both sides, rest between sets- 20-40 secs)

Hindu Pushups
10
10
10

Diamond push ups
10
10
10

BB Curls
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

A return......of sorts.  Not starting the new routine just yet, but soon.
First time doing front squats - I like these- far prefereable to back squats, which aggrevate old injuries.
Conditioning was shit, just showing what a week long binge can do to you.  Back to normal service soon.


Hindu Pushups


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like we might be neighbors lol.  How do you hold the bar for your front squats?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

I was like WTF goobs doing squats! Ive been laying off of em because of a back problem to. So no back pain from em?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2008)

Solid front squats, goob!  Solid workout, too!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

excellent workout man looks like the holiday didn't affect you at all!


----------



## goob (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.

JH - Not the crossed arm version, arms perpendicular to ground.


Leg Press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Goblets
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

T- Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

Chins
WG 6, 6,
CG 6, 6, 6

Upright cable rows
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Face Pulls
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Stop Gap.  Not too bad, not the best design.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> JH - Not the crossed arm version, arms perpendicular to ground.
> 
> ...



Looks good, speed racer!

Have you done any more long distance running or any short distance sprinting? What's your best time?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome stuff goob.

that's some mighty leg pressin'!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome stuff goob.
> 
> that's some mighty leg pressin'!



He is very gobbalicious on the leg pressin!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Yikes, awesome numbers on everything lately, dude 

Good stuff, and dont sweat about the holiday binging - i dont know one person who hasnt. My diet and training have gone to absolute pot, haha.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 7, 2008)

nice job on the leg press.  I hope you re rack your weights after that one!


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Looks good, speed racer!
> 
> Have you done any more long distance running or any short distance sprinting? What's your best time?


 
Did one a couple of days ago, just about 3 miles, did not time it.  Been neglecting the running a bit, I can't remember my best time, something like 26 mins for a 4 mile, 18 ish for a 3, and something like 52 for 8 miles.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> awesome stuff goob.
> 
> that's some mighty leg pressin'!


Thanks Scar.  It's still totally disproportionate to what i can squat. Very wierd.



			
				B said:
			
		

> He is very gobbalicious on the leg pressin!


 
Thanks B. Unaturally good for some reason.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Yikes, awesome numbers on everything lately, dude
> 
> Good stuff, and dont sweat about the holiday binging - i dont know one person who hasnt. My diet and training have *gone to absolute pot*, haha.


 
Thanks Gaz, yeah, excuse the pun.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> nice job on the leg press. I hope you re rack your weights after that one!


 
Cheers. Thats the worst part....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Front Squats are the shit, aren't they?

I love 'em much better than back squats, but they kill my shoulders where the bar rests on them. Oh well, what doesn't kill you . . .


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Front Squats are the shit, aren't they?
> 
> I love 'em much better than back squats, but they kill my shoulders where the bar rests on them. Oh well, what doesn't kill you . . .



Makes you hornier?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Did one a couple of days ago, just about 3 miles, did not time it.  *Been neglecting the running a bit, I can't remember my best time*, something like 26 mins for a 4 mile, 18 ish for a 3, and something like 52 for 8 miles.



Slacker!


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow great numbers on the leg press Goob!!!   

Sam - they hurt my shoulders also... most times I have to get a couple towels from our front desk and put on my shoulders before I get the bar up there.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Makes you hornier?



Emmm . . . . . . . . . .  . . . . .. .. . .  . . . . . . . .  .


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Emmm . . . . . . . . . .  . . . . .. .. . .  . . . . . . . .  .


He's ghey.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> He's ghey.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> He's ghey.



Ahhh  

Fabulous dahhhling


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Front Squats are the shit, aren't they?
> 
> I love 'em much better than back squats, but they kill my shoulders where the bar rests on them. Oh well, what doesn't kill you . . .


 
I hate back squats.  Front work you all over, a really good movement, plus they don't fuck my old injuries up like back squats and deads do.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Slacker!


 




			
				katt said:
			
		

> Wow great numbers on the leg press Goob!!!


TY katt. !



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> He's ghey.





			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Ahhh
> 
> Fabulous dahhhling


 
TC, not me, i'm just happy.


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

Today's workout: Upper

"Witches hat"

DB Press Flat
60 x 8 warm up
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

DB Rows u/s bi-lateral
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

WG Chins
6
6
6
6

T- Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 5

Dips
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 8

BB Curls
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

This was the first day of the new program. Gaz's idea, Witch designed.  Pretty much stuck to it like glue. Did'nt even add any extra stuff in like I usually do. Only change was swapping the BB curls for the suggested hammer curls.  

Rep range: Was 4 x 6.  Damn it should have been 5 x 6.  mis read that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

Likin those dips G.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 9, 2008)

Youre db pressing is vary nice!


----------



## the other half (Jan 9, 2008)

great job on all of that, but  i think that you should go back and do it all over agian, and do it right this time. hahaha


----------



## tallcall (Jan 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> great job on all of that, but  i think that you should go back and do it all over agian, and do it right this time. hahaha



Yeah, just like my trainer and instructors "we're not going to count it unless you do it the right way" and then they keep counting reps like 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, "no you're still on 1," 1, 2, 3, 4, "no wrong, start over" (going for 25 ).

So do it again!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

can't go wrong when you have Gaz and Witch helping you out with a routine.

looking great man, I still can't get over those incredible T-bar rows


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Scar- can't go wrong at all with training, but with those two helping you with other things..........you could go very wrong.


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Front squats
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

BB Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

U/L Clean jerk thing
60 x 8 (L & R)
60 x 8 "
60 x 8 "

Push up circuit
Hindu
10
10
10
10
Tricep
10
10
10
12

Face Pulls
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Ok, seeing that I did'nt stick to the template yesterday, I figured I would'nt today.  I'll start this program in eanest next week.  Will be using front squats rather than hang cleans, and maybe substituting other stuff. We'll see.

Gym really busy, and I had to get to work, so I did'nt do as much as usual.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, my gym has twice as many people now. I usually blow a head gasket at the new people crowded my gym, but this year I am trying not to care. As long as the kids don't curl on the squat rack I think I'll manage.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Strong workouts as always, Goob. How do you like the Hang Cleans?

I'd forgotten that it was time for the 'resolutioners' to join the gyms again ; until  i walked into my gym at lunchtime today. I damn near walked right back out again. But actually, if people are doing things in the Squat Rack that can be done elsewhere, i do feel justified in asking them to move. I mean c'mon, an OH Press can be done anywhere, especially when the lads are only lifting 45lb


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

so did it feel a little bit harder doing all 5 of your sets instead of just 4.

either way all your workouts are looking great.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

More squats? Goobs on fire!

I fuckin hate the 1 month joiners they always piss me off.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks guys.  Scar- can't go wrong at all with training, *but with those two helping you with other things..........you could go very wrong*.



so I hear, but I wont bring up anything about a sheep or a drug ring...shit..

awesome workout though man, nice front squats and BB rows


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, my gym has twice as many people now. I usually blow a head gasket at the new people crowded my gym, but this year I am trying not to care. As long as the kids don't curl on the squat rack I think I'll manage.


 
I think it was more because it was a morning workout before work.  The gym was packed out at that point.  Still I have noticed more people than usual, they don't really bother me much.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Strong workouts as always, Goob. How do you like the Hang Cleans?
> 
> I'd forgotten that it was time for the 'resolutioners' to join the gyms again ; until i walked into my gym at lunchtime today. I damn near walked right back out again. But actually, if people are doing things in the Squat Rack that can be done elsewhere, i do feel justified in asking them to move. I mean c'mon, an OH Press can be done anywhere, especially when the lads are only lifting 45lb


 
TY Sam. I like the clean jerk type thing, works the shoulders as much as my body. Could be a bit risky, no-one said anything at the gym, but given my history of destroying the place, they may have words.....




			
				OH said:
			
		

> so did it feel a little bit harder doing all 5 of your sets instead of just 4.
> 
> either way all your workouts are looking great.


 
Thanks OH. Yeah, was slightly harder, the last set was more of a struggle, but thats what we're after. I like pain.



			
				B said:
			
		

> More squats? Goobs on fire!
> 
> I fuckin hate the 1 month joiners they always piss me off.


 
Tell you the truth, they don't bother me, as long as there's not millions everywhere like a swarm of bloated, arthritic ants.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so I hear, but I wont bring up anything about a sheep or a drug ring...shit..
> 
> awesome workout though man, nice front squats and BB rows


 
'sheep and ring'.........  Gaz's mission statement.

Thanks Scar, I could do better I think.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

100 x 8 x 5 Front Squats?  Burn much?

Solid workout, goob!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 12, 2008)

goob said:


> TY Sam. I like the clean jerk type thing, works the shoulders as much as my body. Could be a bit risky, no-one said anything at the gym, but given my history of destroying the place, they may have words.....



Yeah, or maybe one of your plates will come flying off and knock one of the dozy newb buggers out.

Tut. Shame


----------



## goob (Jan 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 100 x 8 x 5 Front Squats? Burn much?
> 
> Solid workout, goob!


 
Oh yes.  First 3 sets were ok, the last reps of sets 4 & 5 started to get a little hairy...



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Yeah, or maybe one of your plates will come flying off and knock one of the dozy newb buggers out.
> 
> Tut. Shame


 
I really don't mind them.  Plus, with the new year influx comes chicks slightly insecure over their weight, with a lot of potential.  Their lower self esteem, makes them easier targets, although I have'nt seen many yet.....


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 12, 2008)

nice work goobmiceter, you've gone almost a hole month and haven't broke nothing in your gym!


----------



## goob (Jan 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice work goobmiceter, you've gone almost a hole month and haven't broke nothing in your gym!


 
Yet............... ..... ....


----------



## goob (Jan 13, 2008)

Front Squats
100 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 8
Goblets
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
Ouch...

Leg press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Leg Ext
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

Pec Dec
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6

Lying Rows
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Oh lord, this was a sore one.  Wrecked after the squat megaset....


----------



## tallcall (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it'd have been funny if you dropped those 110 pounds after those goblet squats just to see how many people it'd scare away. You should do this for the sake of science .


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Front Squats
> 100 x 8
> 110 x 8
> 110 x 8
> ...



leave it up to goob to do a superset of sorts of front squats and goblet squats

great stuff man


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> leave it up to goob to do a superset of sorts of front squats and goblet squats
> 
> great stuff man



Yeah, and then chuck in a load of 500lb leg presses, just to make sure he definately can't feel his legs the following day!

Nice one Goob - you crazy squat fiend you


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Yikes, looking good man 

Do you have the whole program template? I wouldnt mind taking a look at it. Looks pretty brutal from these last few sessions!

Hows things going with you?


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

scar said:
			
		

> leave it up to goob to do a superset of sorts of front squats and goblet squats
> 
> great stuff man**


 
Highly recomended. Brutal, but effective.  I was _very_ close to being sick by the end of the workout



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Yeah, and then chuck in a load of 500lb leg presses, just to make sure he definately can't feel his legs the following day!
> 
> Nice one Goob - you crazy squat fiend you **


 
Thanks Sam.  I don't know about squat fiend, but certainly _fiend_....


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Yikes, looking good man
> 
> Do you have the whole program template? I wouldnt mind taking a look at it. Looks pretty brutal from these last few sessions!
> 
> Hows things going with you?


 
I haven't started it properly yet, that crazy stuff was just me making it up as I went along as an sadistic interim program before starting this...

Below is the program.  The idea was yours, Witch designed the template, which I have vagely altered. My alterations are in bold, so you can see where it goes badly wrong....



> Day 1: Upper
> Day 2 : HIIT
> Day 3 : Fullbody
> Day 4: HIIT
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Dont be ridiculous, making your own alterations is the best thing about putting together YOUR program. You know what you get the best results from.

Looks good though, gonna test that work capacity - i can see that now, haha.

I love the bit about the bench throws. You're a one-man wrecking ball .

Also, you have the honour of my 4000th post. Congratulations!


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

im assuming that you have rails next to your toilet to help you when you use it?  good lord, killer workout.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dont be ridiculous, making your own alterations is the best thing about putting together YOUR program. You know what you get the best results from.
> 
> Looks good though, gonna test that work capacity - i can see that now, haha.
> 
> ...


 
I.....I.... don't know what to say....

Ok (ahem - clears throat), 

I'd like to thank my family, _......<breaks down in tears>,_ my mistresses,  my friends, all the people at I.M for making this happen. (oh my god..oh my god). It's just such an honour....

Ok, Oscar speech apart, you're right, but i do like the idea & program you and Witch came up with, and i'll swing with it for a while I think. 

After that, I'm going for the most destructive overload program I can possibly think of.  The idea being, what dose'nt kill you....


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> im assuming that you have rails next to your toilet to help you when you use it? good lord, killer workout.


 
Thanks OH..

I let my minions lower me onto the throne, and clean my Royal ass afterwards......


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> I.....I.... don't know what to say....
> 
> Ok (ahem - clears throat),
> 
> ...



...will leave you vegetated and leaking faeces?

Sounds like your usual intensity to me.

And yeah, glad i could be of help with my piece of the puzzle 

I was toying with the idea of some sort of website/journal/blog entirely dedicated to training programs but its just an idea right now. No sorta solid goals for it at the moment. Think it would be cool though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks OH..
> 
> I let my minions lower me onto the throne, and clean my Royal ass afterwards......



And believe me, ive worn out three toothbrushes trying to forget about it.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> ...will leave you vegetated and leaking faeces?
> 
> Sounds like your usual intensity to me.
> 
> ...


 
 That was later on, after the bottle of vodka and the laxatives i mistook for valium.....

The blog thing sounds like a good idea. I read your Grip training thread and thought it was well put together, so the blog would be good.


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> And believe me, ive worn out three toothbrushes trying to forget about it.



my teeth feel dirty just reading that.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> And believe me, ive worn out three toothbrushes trying to forget about it.


 
Laughing out loud at that....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> That was later on, after the bottle of vodka and the laxatives i mistook for valium.....
> 
> The blog thing sounds like a good idea. I read your Grip training thread and thought it was well put together, so the blog would be good.



We've all been there. I usually take all the labels off my medication, lifes so full of surprises these days. One minute youre bored as hell, then you realise those asprin you took were actually your dog's worm pills and BAM - youve painted the walls.

And thankyou, thankyou. That article seemed to fit together really easily, i knew exactly where i was going with it for once. Ill give the blog some more thought, on one hand theres already a million websites out there about this sort of thing, but on the other hand most of them are about as useful as a tomato with wheels.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

aannndd goob's journal hasn't missed a beat either



Gazhole said:


> And believe me, ive worn out three toothbrushes trying to forget about it.





template looks good too man, definitely up the work capacity with that stuff, looking forward to seeing how it pans out for you


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Front Squats
> 100 x 8
> 110 x 8
> 110 x 8
> ...



GJ that leg press is insane, pec deck is good to.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> my teeth feel dirty just reading that.



Mmmmm....Crunchyyyy......Arggrrrhhh....


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> aannndd goob's journal hasn't missed a beat either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It was turning almost civilised for a while, but what goes up...... must come down, and down, and down.  A welcome return to the filth, as Gaz put, the internet will break if the filth quota is not kept up.....

Thanks man, it will be an intermediate workout plan, for both pain and meantime.  The real pain will begin afterwards when I design and start 'project total destruction'.  It will be the workout from hell, designed only for the purpose of pushing my close to god,....or more likely, satan.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> GJ that leg press is insane, pec deck is good to.


 
Thanks JH.  AS I've said in the past, I don't know why I can press so much.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Mmmmm....Crunchyyyy......Arggrrrhhh....


 
You paint a horrid, horrid picture....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> And believe me, ive worn out three toothbrushes trying to forget about it.





goob said:


> That was later on, after the bottle of vodka and the laxatives i mistook for valium.....
> 
> The blog thing sounds like a good idea. I read your Grip training thread and thought it was well put together, so the blog would be good.



Hmm i must be in Goobs journal.


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Jan 16, 2008)

Crunchy


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Its a useful signpost in case you click the wrong journal link. If it scars your mind somewhat, its more than likely one of our journals.

Its less like the north star, and more like peter north's starfish.


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Its a useful signpost in case you click the wrong journal link. If it scars your mind somewhat, its more than likely one of our journals.
> 
> Its less like the north star, and more like peter north's starfish.


 
Should come with a warning.  It could be a pulsating brown star to the side of the journal hyperlink, so the more faint of heart, or the ramrod-stick-up-the-ass-holier-than-thou easily offended types can avoid for the sake of their sanity....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats an icon nobody should ever have to draw


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats an icon nobody should ever have to draw



or click


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

DB Press
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

WG Chins
6
6
CG Chins
6
6
6

DB Rows
60 x 6
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5
60 x 5

Dips
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6

T-Bars
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

DB Shrugs
65's x 15
65's x 15
65's x 15

I'm sure this could have been better, but I'm having differculty with pre-work early morning workouts.  Gym really busy so could not stick ridgedly to program.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your workout woes.  But you still did a great job.

Here, I was saving this for my journal, but you earned it.


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear about your workout woes. But you still did a great job.
> 
> Here, I was saving this for my journal, but you earned it.


 
If thats what I get from a substandard workout, then I can't wait until i do a good one......

I think thats Leilani Dowding..


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

nice pressing.  I wanna explode all over that bitches face!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like an excellent workout to me man

gym in the morning does suck, but sometimes it's no other way.

and that girl.....wow


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

excellent dips goobster


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

after all these years of working out at 5 am, all i can do in the pm is cardio.
plus i would rather have a good workout and be a piece of shit at work(still get paid the same) that bust my ass at work while everyone stands around and then go have a shitty workout.

and i think her name is really lee, you cant tell but she is "tucked and taped"


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

SSSSSUUUUPPPPP!!!!???

Just lettin ya know, I'm done with Year-End (being an accountant sucks sometimes) so I'll be watching you!! I expect to see lots of heavy weights and an unusually warped and twisted commentary! 

I noticed someone referred to a Grip training thread above. Could you post that link again?


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice pressing. I wanna explode all over that bitches face!


 
Take your ticket and join the line.....



			
				scar said:
			
		

> looks like an excellent workout to me man
> 
> gym in the morning does suck, but sometimes it's no other way.
> 
> and that girl.....wow


 
Yeah, it does set you up nicely for work though.  Come out feeling good.



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> excellent dips goobster


 
TY fu.  It was about time to stop the 15 rep sets and start adding weight.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> after all these years of working out at 5 am, all i can do in the pm is cardio.
> plus i would rather have a good workout and be a piece of shit at work(still get paid the same) that bust my ass at work while everyone stands around and then go have a shitty workout.
> 
> and i think her name is really lee, you cant tell but she is "tucked and taped"


 
I'm definately not a morning person.  5am workouts????  Crazy.

I'll ask her name once we've done the deed.

SSSSSUUUUPPPPP!!!!???



			
				G said:
			
		

> Just lettin ya know, I'm done with Year-End (being an accountant sucks sometimes) so I'll be watching you!! I expect to see lots of heavy weights and an unusually warped and twisted commentary!
> 
> I noticed someone referred to a Grip training thread above. Could you post that link again?


 
I don't know about the heavy weights, but the twisted commentary is a given

Here:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/86545-grip-training.html


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Front squats
100 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Pushup circuit
Pylos
10
10
10
Tricep
10
10
10

DB clean
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

Face pulls 
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

SA pulldowns
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Weighted sit ups
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15
Cable Crunches
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

What the fuck am I doing??  Saturday morning and I'm up early working out.  Somethings wrong, must be alcohol withdrawal.
Workout Ok, deviated a little from the template, this was fullbody day.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

So it finally happened...goob got up early for a nice workout while fufu got sloshed last night, woke up late and has yet to train.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> So it finally happened...goob got up early for a nice workout while fufu got sloshed last night, woke up late and has yet to train.


 
I must have slipped into an inverted parralell universe....

Hey hey, good one. What did you end up doing?  Any narcotics, ho's? Bar? Parties?


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

Went out with my friend and his coworkers to some food/bar place. Had some drinks there, then went over to one of their houses for more drinks. Every was married or had a significant other. I did however talk to one of them for a while about a job opening they have for a sort of fitness consultant/supervisor position. They said they would put in a good word and try to schedule an interview for me once I get my certification I am working on. We will see what happens.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> Went out with my friend and his coworkers to some food/bar place. Had some drinks there, then went over to one of their houses for more drinks. Every was married or had a significant other. I did however talk to one of them for a while about a job opening they have for a sort of fitness consultant/supervisor position. They said they would put in a good word and try to schedule an interview for me once I get my certification I am working on. We will see what happens.


 
Cool.  You'd make a great PT.  At least you did'nt get really blitzed and make a fool of yourself in front of people you did'nt know.  Sounds like a good night, except for the married girls part....

I feel like sinking a few tonight and seeing where the fair wind blows the sails of the goob pleasure boat.......


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool.  You'd make a great PT.  At least you did'nt get really blitzed and make a fool of yourself in front of people you did'nt know.  Sounds like a good night, except for the married girls part....


 
thanks man. I was definitely one of the most composed there. The woman I was talking to about the job eventually got beligerent, hehe.



goob said:


> I feel like sinking a few tonight and seeing where the fair wind blows the sails of the goob pleasure boat.......



That makes for the best nights, traveling into a mist of uncertainty. Plans make for a bore.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> That makes for the best nights, traveling into a mist of uncertainty. Plans make for a bore.


 
Spontanaity= Fun. (usually)

Why was she getting beligerant?


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

yes, by far the most fun and exciting nights I have had were made on the run. It gives you no time to think or and prejudge something and you can just experience it for what it is.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> yes, by far the most fun and exciting nights I have had were made on the run. It gives you no time to think or and prejudice something and you can just experience it for what it is.


 
If you meet a girl while out, and spontinaneously take her to 3 or 4 diferent places it can create a time warp effect, making her think she has known you longer than she has.  This makes her more comfortable with you, and therefore easier to get into bed.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

What the fuck does belligerent mean? 

Nice workouts goob. The volume looks tough.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What the fuck does belligerent mean?
> 
> Nice workouts goob. The volume looks tough.


 
Thanks man.

I think it means to lose some patience and get a little aggressive and surly.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

bel??·lig??·er??·ent 
adj.   
Inclined or eager to fight; hostile or aggressive.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> If you meet a girl while out, and spontinaneously take her to 3 or 4 diferent places it can create a time warp effect, making her think she has known you longer than she has.  This makes her more comfortable with you, and therefore easier to get into bed.



Classic pick up psychology!


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> Classic pick up psychology!


 
Bingo. Works too.  Strange thing, the female mind.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> Classic pick up psychology!



Haha, I picked up on that, too. Hows the pick-up mastery been going for ya?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

You belligerent old fart!

Great workout though!


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I picked up on that, too. Hows the pick-up mastery been going for ya?


 
I don't know if it was fu you were talking too, I don't know much too about it other than the odd bar conversations about this sort of psychology, and what I know myself that works. But a couple of my buddies know a lot, and are happy to pass the info on, over a beer or two. And it's funny, when I think about my most succesful nights, I was unconciously doing the things that the pick-up dudes preach.


EdiT: I've always found paying attention to body language and intuition, are the best weapons you have.  That and taking the piss and not giving a shit.


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> You belligerent old fart!
> 
> Great workout though!


 
Thanks my inimical friend.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks my inimical friend.



Its comments of that persuasion which make me most irascible.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Its comments of that persuasion which make me most irascible.


 
And one was excoginitative of assigning you as unperturbable.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

early Saturday morning work out????  did you do those weighted crunches on the floor?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool.  You'd make a great PT.  At least you did'nt get really blitzed and make a fool of yourself in front of people you did'nt know.  Sounds like a good night, except for the married girls part....
> 
> I feel like sinking a few tonight and seeing where the fair wind blows the sails of the goob pleasure boat.......



lol.  thats y I cant go to a work function that involves alcohol.  ill be the hammered guy getting crazy around a bunch of practically sober people.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> If you meet a girl while out, and spontinaneously take her to 3 or 4 diferent places it can create a time warp effect, making her think she has known you longer than she has.  This makes her more comfortable with you, and therefore easier to get into bed.



Goob's thinking 4 or 5 steps ahead! 

Have I fallen through some kind of portal or something?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Goob's thinking 4 or 5 steps ahead!
> 
> Have I fallen through some kind of portal or something?



No, its just all the millions of individual nanogoobites that comprise the one we know as goob are evolving. See, goob isnt really a person, but a collection of microscopic biomechanical lifeforms joined together in a sort of mesh. These are the nanogoobites.

The more these NGBs are damaged through crazy working out, the more they are replaced, and with each subsequent generation they get smarter. Since goob's workouts have been particularly brutal lately, i should think he has received a net IQ increase of a good few points.

Hence the inclusion of forethought - a trait never before associated with the goobster.

Hope that clears everything up.

-Dr G. Hole, Professor of Goobology at SDA University


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> No, its just all the millions of individual nanogoobites that comprise the one we know as goob are evolving. See, goob isnt really a person, but a collection of microscopic biomechanical lifeforms joined together in a sort of mesh. These are the nanogoobites.
> 
> The more these NGBs are damaged through crazy working out, the more they are replaced, and with each subsequent generation they get smarter. Since goob's workouts have been particularly brutal lately, i should think he has received a net IQ increase of a good few points.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, nanogoobite 3477942b reporting on behalf of the collective.

This hypothesis seems to be correct, unfortunately it seems that core systems seem to be damaged, resulting in a self destructive core program.  It also seems that the vulgarity control system is also damaged.

Both of these systems can only be counterbalanced with a steady feed of alcoholobots ,narcoticbots and loose womengoobites.  A lack of any of these ingredients could cause catastrophic self destructive applications starting.....


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

BB Bulgarian/Hack squat combination.
(Bulgarian squats, holding the BB behind standing leg)
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

Straight Leg Deads
(*Back is bad, can't really go heavy on these, plus I was just trying them out)
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

Hindu pushups
10
10
10
10
10

BB Curls
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

Strange workout.  Half Legs, half other.  Still, it was pretty harsh.  The Bulgarian type things were brutal...


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 20, 2008)

thats some good lookin stuff there.  Nice way to mix things up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes, nanogoobite 3477942b reporting on behalf of the collective.
> 
> This hypothesis seems to be correct, unfortunately it seems that core systems seem to be damaged, resulting in a self destructive core program.  It also seems that the vulgarity control system is also damaged.
> 
> Both of these systems can only be counterbalanced with a steady feed of alcoholobots ,narcoticbots and *loose womengoobites*.  A lack of any of these ingredients could cause catastrophic self destructive applications starting.....



 @ that!

Nice combination of movements there actually, Hindu Pushups are brutal. Bulgarian squats even moreso.

Nice job


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

excellent workout man Bulgarians are brutal! what are Hindu pushups anyway?

I would have posted in here yesterday, but after a night of bar-hopping and partying and then come on here to see words such as "unperturbable" and "inimical" my mind blew up...just a little bit though.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent workout man Bulgarians are brutal! what are Hindu pushups anyway?
> 
> .


 
Thanks Scar.  THese are hindu's..





An evil movement, much harder than standard pushups.  Although he's not doing them right, hands need to be further ahead, and closer together,  to be really brutal.  They work loads of muscles, you should try them.



> I would have posted in here yesterday, but after a night of bar-hopping and partying and then come on here to see words such as "unperturbable" and "inimical" my mind blew up...just a little bit though


 
I understand completely.  Although, due to the unjust reputation me and Gaz were obtaining, it was necessary to show that we are infact upstanding, civilised gentlemen on the forefront of impeccable manners and intelligent conversation......


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> I understand completely.  Although, due to the unjust reputation me and Gaz were obtaining, it was necessary to show that we are infact upstanding, civilised gentlemen on the forefront of impeccable manners and intelligent conversation......


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

An excellent pictorial metaphor old chap,.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> An excellent pictorial metaphor old chap,.....



You should have seen what i _wanted _to post


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> You should have seen what i _wanted _to post


 
I don't think even the depths of the garbled, twisted mess of my mind can imagine..........

Yeah, the last thing we need is another x rated picture battle (although it was funny).....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> I don't think even the depths of the garbled, twisted mess of my mind can imagine..........
> 
> Yeah, the last thing we need is another x rated picture battle (although it was funny).....



Too right, i spat out drinks far too many times .


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

so is that what u call "left holding the bag"?
great dicussion going on here. it made my break out that thing called a dictionary.lol


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>



this thread is full of ivy league level intelligent conversation.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice SLDL's, but if you've got a sore back i would go easy on them.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> this thread is full of ivy league level intelligent conversation.



i think what jailhouse is trying to say is that you're talking shit


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

ooh, those (above) are Hindu pushups...look tough as shit!



Gazhole said:


>


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> i think what jailhouse is trying to say is that you're talking shit


 
Only a common-er would belittle such a rich intellictually stimulating and thought-provoking thread. Full of the wisdom of some of the most respected intellectual comentators of their time.....

Back to your slum, peasent.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Only a common-er would belittle such a rich intellictually stimulating and thought-provoking thread. Full of the wisdom of some of the most respected intellectual comentators of their time.....
> 
> Back to your slum, peasent.



LMFAO!! I hate being so smart some times.  
That is one of the most influential pics Ive ever seen, so inspiring it almost brings a teer to my eye.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Only a common-er would belittle such a rich intellictually stimulating and thought-provoking thread. Full of the wisdom of some of the most respected intellectual comentators of their time.....
> 
> Back to your slum, peasent.



I see the dialogue in here has descended below the level of 'gutter-talk', and therefore below that at which i find favourable. From this point i deem this thread contemptible, and all you who post here are as inferior as the inflated, juvenile, wedgie-deserving, 'womangoobite'-consuming troll who started it.

So there


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!! I hate being so smart some times.
> That is one of the most influential pics Ive ever seen, so inspiring it almost brings a *teer* to my eye.



is that the same as a tear?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> is that the same as a tear?



i reckon it iz.


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I see the dialogue in here has descended below the level of 'gutter-talk', and therefore below that at which i find favourable. From this point i deem this thread contemptible, and all you who post here are as inferior as the inflated, juvenile, wedgie-deserving, 'womangoobite'-consuming troll who started it.
> 
> So there


 
One is unperturbed by your paroxysms of umbrage. Howbeit, one also notices a certain je-ne-sais-qoi in thy's disposition. Indicating a leverage towards eloquence and pique, that arrows thy as one of us clever social commentators of rich heritage.




> .....and all you who post here are as inferior as the inflated, juvenile, wedgie-deserving, 'womangoobite'-consuming troll who started it.


 
This comment did make one cachinnate.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

^ Wtf!


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

DB Press
85 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 6

DB Rows 
60's x 8
60's x 8
60's x 8

WG Chins
8
CG Chins
8
Pullups 
8

T-Bars
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 6

Dips
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 8
DB Speed Shrugs
60's x 30
60's x 30

Utterly worthless. Too early in the morning, no energy. I should have breezed through this, although 8 rep DB presses would have proved hard even when full of energy.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

I like weighted dips smart guy.  We need more funny pics!


----------



## goob (Jan 24, 2008)

Expeditously JH old chap, all in good time..


Today: 3.2 mile hotfoot. Time: unknown.  

Not particuarly good, enery and stamina levels well down from their best. Disappointing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

I Dont Know What We're Yelling About.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I like weighted dips smart guy.  We need more funny pics!


----------



## goob (Jan 24, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

I like eating spoonfuls of whipped cream. It makes up for all the chicks who've called me fat.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

goob said:


> DB Press
> 85 x 8
> 80 x 8
> 80 x 6
> ...



excellent workout, early or not that is one impressive workout. great job on the DB press and weighted dips



goob said:


> Expeditously JH old chap, all in good time..
> 
> 
> Today: 3.2 mile hotfoot. Time: unknown.
> ...



as I said in Sam's journal, I need me to get doing some right good like cardio..how's that for some sweet English? lol

nice cardio goobster


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>



it looks like you just threw up on the spoon lol.


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> it looks like you just threw up on the spoon lol.


 
It's worse than that. Gaz ingests the wool from all those sheep he has sheared.  He always said the sheep felt like a part of him...


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Hang Cleans
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Face Pulls 
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

SA pulldowns 
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Cruches
20
20
Cable crunches
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Ball pushups
10
10
WEighted Pushups
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10
Tricep Pushups 
10
10
10

Not bad.  This 8 x 3 range seems to be giving me more problems than 5 x 5, or any of my usual volume nonsense.  Damn you Witchblade.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>





I don't get it, where are the farm animals??


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I like eating spoonfuls of whipped cream. It makes up for all the chicks who've called me fat.



 wtf bro?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

Still lovin the dips G.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>



hahahaha great pic 



goob said:


> Hang Cleans
> 90 x 8
> 90 x 8
> 90 x 8
> ...



yes, looks like Witch wrote you a good one there.

great work though man, those are some nice hang cleans. I am really liking them in my complex I do, hard as hell too!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Dw i’n dy garu di twllt dinau! Lol.

No, seriously, awesome workout, goob! Ive only done 8x3 using dynamic effort stuff, 6x3 with proper intensity was enough for me, so big respect, lol.

What are face pulls like? I meant to try them ages ago but never got around to it.


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dw iâ??????n dy garu di twllt dinau! Lol.
> 
> No, seriously, awesome workout, goob! Ive only done 8x3 using dynamic effort stuff, 6x3 with proper intensity was enough for me, so big respect, lol.
> 
> What are face pulls like? I meant to try them ages ago but never got around to it.


 
WTF?  Something about heartburn and ass?

Thanks.  I thought 3 x 8 would be easy, but I forgot to lower the weights to fit the RM scheme somewhat, so thats why it was so hard. Doh!

Face pulls are good.  They feel wierd to do, hit the upper back/ sholders (yup great physiological terminology) well.  Hard to remember to match the weight, so you don't lean back too much.


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hahahaha great pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks scar.  Witch is evil. don't trust him, he is trying to kill me.

Yeah the HC's felt good.  Form is tough to keep though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

goob said:


> WTF?  Something about heartburn and ass?
> 
> Thanks.  I thought 3 x 8 would be easy, but I forgot to lower the weights to fit the RM scheme somewhat, so thats why it was so hard. Doh!
> 
> Face pulls are good.  They feel wierd to do, hit the upper back/ sholders (yup great physiological terminology) well.  Hard to remember to match the weight, so you don't lean back too much.



Is "I love you assholes." in welsh . I was gonna say "cunts" but ive only just remembered thats "contau".

Sounds good though. Ill have to get some apparatus set up to do them. What do you use? I was thinking a towel or a belt or something. Or do you use cables?


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Is "I love you assholes." in welsh . I was gonna say "cunts" but ive only just remembered thats "contau".
> 
> Sounds good though. Ill have to get some apparatus set up to do them. What do you use? I was thinking a towel or a belt or something. Or do you use cables?


 
Haha. Damn free translations. It said something like: "heartburn he covers love di twll bottoms".

Cables.  I have no idea how you'd set up a towel type apparatus.  If in doubt call Macgyiver, he could assemble a powerplant from twigs and eyeliner.  If your gym has cables, go with that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha. Damn free translations. It said something like: "heartburn he covers love di twll bottoms".
> 
> Cables.  I have no idea how you'd set up a towel type apparatus.  If in doubt call Macgyiver, he could assemble a powerplant from twigs and eyeliner.  If your gym has cables, go with that.



I was thinking i could put a backpack with weight in it, wrap a towel or strap or something around a frame/pullup bar and pull that way.

Cables are probably much easier, though, haha .

And yeah, translators always mess things up. Languages just arent interchangable.


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

SLDL
150 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8
190 x 8

Bulgarians
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Leg Press
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

Rotational Deads
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 10

Leg Ext
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Another early morning workout.  WTF?  Why?  Why?

This marked the full force return of the most evil of all exersices.  The unmentionable, torturous, sadistic, evil from the depths of hell.  Yes, the BulgArian squat: the devil's lunge.  

Also tried SLDL's for the first time in a long while.  I'm not too sure about form, do you guys keep your legs locked straight throughout?

Needless to say, I was utterly destroyed atfer the SLDL's and Bulgarians. Legs had turned into sponge, and i started walikng like the stay puff marshmallow man on an 3 day ether bender. Closest I've come to bieng sick for a long time....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2008)

I never lock legs in SLDL. Gotta have a slight bend or it just feels horrible and painful and not stable at all.

And yeah, Bulgarians are indeed very evil! They claimed my spine as tribute.

Awesome workout though, i bet the rotational deads didnt do much to help the destruction of goob. I always found them a bastard of a movement aswell.


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I never lock legs in SLDL. Gotta have a slight bend or it just feels horrible and painful and not stable at all.
> 
> And yeah, Bulgarians are indeed very evil! They claimed my spine as tribute.
> 
> Awesome workout though, i bet the rotational deads didnt do much to help the destruction of goob. I always found them a bastard of a movement aswell.


 
But do you feel it on your hamstrings as much with legs bent?  My back seemed to take the brunt more than my legs, this can't be right surely? 
Legs bent seems to sound like a safer way of doing it.

Yeah, the rotational deads did not help, they are really tough too.

Thanks Gaz, it was really punishing. My back is going to be so sore tomorrow.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2008)

goob said:


> But do you feel it on your hamstrings as much with legs bent?  My back seemed to take the brunt more than my legs, this can't be right surely?
> Legs bent seems to sound like a safer way of doing it.
> 
> Yeah, the rotational deads did not help, they are really tough too.
> ...



Yeah, i always feel the effort coming from my hams with bent legs. Keep your back neutral all the way through your ROM, and youll feel it straight away. I never feel my hams in straight legs either, all i feel is back pain.


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i always feel the effort coming from my hams with bent legs. Keep your back neutral all the way through your ROM, and youll feel it straight away. I never feel my hams in straight legs either, all i feel is back pain.


 
When you say neutral, you mean straight backed? I think I might keep them in the program, although not nessasarily on bulgarian day.  Cheers dude.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2008)

goob said:


> When you say neutral, you mean straight backed? I think I might keep them in the program, although not nessasarily on bulgarian day.  Cheers dude.



Yeah, straight, lol. Not arched in either direction.

Theyre kinda like a go-between for full blown RDLs and the Straight Leg DLs.

And come on, leave on the same day. You know you like the challenge .


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, straight, lol. Not arched in either direction.
> 
> Theyre kinda like a go-between for full blown RDLs and the Straight Leg DLs.
> 
> And come on, leave on the same day. You know you like the challenge .


 
Your on. It stays.  Thanks for the advice.

I can't do RDL's because by back hates them (old injury), so i don't know how far I will be able to go with these....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Your on. It stays.  Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I can't do RDL's because by back hates them (old injury), so i don't know how far I will be able to go with these....



Either way, keeping your legs straight would be worse for the injury. Just be smart with it, you know what you're doing 

Im in the same boat anyway, i cant go particularly heavy with any leg work right now, lol.

And no worries - its about time we had a conversation about training


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's an article on RDLs vs. SLDLs over at T-Nation.

One of my favorite exercises for hams is the Zercher Good-mornings.

And a very solid workout, goob.  You'll be falling down onto the toilet in no time!


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Either way, keeping your legs straight would be worse for the injury. Just be smart with it, you know what you're doing
> 
> Im in the same boat anyway, i cant go particularly heavy with any leg work right now, lol.
> 
> And no worries - its about time we had a conversation about training


 
Thanks Gaz.  The conversation on training was loooooooonnnnnggg overdue.  I guess we'll continue after another 35 pages....

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=459241


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Here's an article on RDLs vs. SLDLs over at T-Nation.
> 
> One of my favorite exercises for hams is the Zercher Good-mornings.
> 
> And a very solid workout, goob. You'll be falling down onto the toilet in no time!


http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=459241

Thanks DOMS!  Good article, the photos also helped me gauge just how to do them well.  

I don't trust good mornings, I don't think my lower back injury would like them at all.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

nice job on the work out.  for my dlifts ill slightly bend my knees on the way down.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2008)

I know back pain i messed up mine awhile ago and only recently have been able to do dead lifts. Good lord i hate Bulgarians! They are that evil shit.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I don't lock my legs on SLDL either....

GJ on the bulgarians ... those are super hard.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> SLDL
> 150 x 8
> 180 x 8
> 180 x 8
> ...



awesome workout goob yes Bulgarians are the devil, those Southeastern Europeans..oh wait... jK

SLDLs I usually have a slight bend in the knee. good job though on doing them. I might be a complete idiot, but I don't really recall seeing you have done deads before?


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice job on the work out. for my dlifts ill slightly bend my knees on the way down.


 
TY JH!



			
				B said:
			
		

> know back pain i messed up mine awhile ago and only recently have been able to do dead lifts. Good lord i hate Bulgarians! They are that evil shit.


 
Bulgarians are not an exersice. They are toture.


			
				katt said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't lock my legs on SLDL either....
> 
> GJ on the bulgarians ... those are super hard.


TY katt.  Done, knees will be getting slightly bent next time.



			
				scar said:
			
		

> awesome workout goob yes Bulgarians are the devil, those Southeastern Europeans..oh wait... jK
> 
> SLDLs I usually have a slight bend in the knee. good job though on doing them. I might be a complete idiot, but I don't really recall seeing you have done deads before?


 
Eagle eyed Mr Scar.  Yeah, I never really have done them, due to a back injury, but I've decided to give them another go.  And those Bulgarians are evil. Satan's right testicle evil.

DOMS is crazy bad today. Legs are destroyed from the bulgarians, back sodomized from the SLDL's.  Do you uys usually get DOMS this bad on your back after SLDL's?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> DOMS is crazy bad today. Legs are destroyed from the bulgarians, back sodomized from the SLDL's.  Do you uys usually get DOMS this bad on your back after SLDL's?



Yes, every time. I had to stop doing them because i couldn't grip the weight any longer, my back could take it but my grip couldn't 

Anyway, slightly bent knee on SLDL's is the way forward. Also a bent knee on Good Mornings with feet slightly apart is a good way to really feel the stretch through the glutes and hams. I would recommend a very light weight to start GM's though, maybe the weight you used was too much? I prefer GM's to SLDL's ive got to say.

I really need to try those Bulgarians. My method of torture at the moment is Split Squats - FUCK! The bottom of the movement feels as if my muscles are going to come pinging off like a rubber band 

Anyway - excellent, highly motivational and impressive workout you got there. Throw in some heavy Leg Presses and finish with a serving of Leg Extensions. Voila!


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yes, every time. I had to stop doing them because i couldn't grip the weight any longer, my back could take it but my grip couldn't
> 
> Anyway, slightly bent knee on SLDL's is the way forward. Also a bent knee on Good Mornings with feet slightly apart is a good way to really feel the stretch through the glutes and hams. I would recommend a very light weight to start GM's though, maybe the weight you used was too much? I prefer GM's to SLDL's ive got to say.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sam.  I hear you on the grip, I could have gone a good bit heavier, but my grip could not hold the bar for 8.  I think I'll need some sort of strapping device if i'm too continue these.

GM's scare me even more than SLDL's, and I just know my back (old injury) would not thank me for them.  Split squats are much the same as Bulgarians, maybe with slightly easier balance dynamics, but probably not by much.  Either way,both are unbelievable torture.  To me, there is no worse than a Bulgarian squat, if you can endure them, then you can do anything.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

I was tempted to do some split squats today but i thought better of it. Theyre a crazy as hell movement.

Ive been thinking of a movement for ages now, but i never seem to get around to trying it:

The Cross Squat - Grab a DB in each hand and raise your arms to the middle of a lateral raise like your body is a crucifix, and squat keeping your arms in that isometric position.

Sounds pretty brutal, lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Sam.  I hear you on the grip, I could have gone a good bit heavier, but my grip could not hold the bar for 8.  I think I'll need some sort of strapping device if i'm too continue these.
> 
> GM's scare me even more than SLDL's, and I just know my back (old injury) would not thank me for them.  Split squats are much the same as Bulgarians, maybe with slightly easier balance dynamics, but probably not by much.  Either way,both are unbelievable torture.  To me, there is no worse than a Bulgarian squat, if you can endure them, then you can do anything.....



I use straps but be careful not to use them for every little thing like i used to. Yeah GM are a great exercise if your built for it and have no previous injuries i avoid that one like the plague.


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

bbbbooooorrrriiiiinnnnnggggg!!!!!!!
who took over goob's  journal!


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Sam.  I think I'll need some sort of strapping device if i'm too continue.



is there something that we should know about here?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Sam.* I think I'll need some sort of strap-on if i'm too continue doing this.*



 Goob, I don't even want to know what you meant by that statement.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> is there something that we should know about here?



 lol.


----------



## goob (Jan 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I was tempted to do some split squats today but i thought better of it. Theyre a crazy as hell movement.
> 
> Ive been thinking of a movement for ages now, but i never seem to get around to trying it:
> 
> ...


 
Already noted that one.  Came across it under the name of "iron cross squats".  They look pretty hard, won't be too hard on the legs, but the arms and shoulders will hate you.



			
				B said:
			
		

> I use straps but be careful not to use them for every little thing like i used to. Yeah GM are a great exercise if your built for it and have no previous injuries i avoid that one like the plague.


 
I'll wait to see how DL'ing will go.  GM's will not, in any way be part of any program I will do.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> bbbbooooorrrriiiiinnnnnggggg!!!!!!!
> who took over goob's journal!


Well, come on give me a break.  After 56 pages of nonsense, it was about time _some training_ did have to come into it.

However, normal service will resume soon.



> is there something that we should know about here?


No, nothing katt has'nt shown you before......



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Goob, I don't even want to know what you meant by that statement.


 
Hey, you try keeping up with Gaz at Sheepathon 2008.  You'll spit more lead than Charlton Heston at a turkey shoot.....


----------



## goob (Jan 29, 2008)

Today: 3.3 mile run. Untimed, not too bad, by no means flying like i was last year.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice running above dude, It'll be a happy day for me when I can run 3.3 miles. where do you live anyway? weird question I know, but is there a lot of snow around, or do you run inside on a track?



Gazhole said:


> I was tempted to do some split squats today but i thought better of it. Theyre a crazy as hell movement.
> 
> Ive been thinking of a movement for ages now, but i never seem to get around to trying it:
> 
> ...



ummm....

performing the exercise  + realizing you're going to see your lunch again because they are so brutal  =  

crazy stuff.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you find that strap on device you were looking for? lol


----------



## tallcall (Jan 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Did you find that strap on device you were looking for? lol



He's still looking


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Today: 3.3 mile run. Untimed, not too bad, by no means flying like i was last year.



I remember how fast you were that was just impressive!


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

B: Yeah, it's a big difference now, not nearly as fast.


DB Bench
75 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 7

WG Chins
7
7
CG
7
7

DB Rows bi lateral
50's x 7
50's x 7
50's x 6
50's x 5

T-bars
165 x 7
165 x 7
165 x 7
165 x 7

Dips 
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 7

DB Shrugs
60's x 20
60's x 20

Not great, but still felt destroyed afterwards.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 30, 2008)

so youve started running again?  Nice upper body work.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Bilateral DB Rows are tough. Unsupported im guessing?

Also great WG Chins - they are really difficult. How many CG Chins could you do before failing, do you reckon?


----------



## goob (Jan 31, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> so youve started running again? Nice upper body work.


 
TY. Yeah, for now.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Bilateral DB Rows are tough. Unsupported im guessing?
> 
> Also great WG Chins - they are really difficult. How many CG Chins could you do before failing, do you reckon?


 
Yeah the bi's were unsupported and they are hard, an underused movement IMO.

On a good day, maybe 12-15 WG chins, if I did them first.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2008)

Your dips and DB bench are way up there brother G good work!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

I just farted!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

goob said:


> B: Yeah, it's a big difference now, not nearly as fast.
> 
> 
> DB Bench
> ...



nice 7s across the board there. great workout your T-bars and dips are very nice


----------



## the other half (Jan 31, 2008)

bw+30 on dips- thats good dude.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 31, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I just farted!



Signature worthy line right there!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 31, 2008)

Those Trap bar rows are very impressive! Are you counting the weight of the bar or just the added weight?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Signature worthy line right there!



this journal is where sigs are created lol


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah the bi's were unsupported and they are hard, an underused movement IMO.
> 
> On a good day, maybe *12-15 WG chins*, if I did them first.



Wow - that's alot


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Your dips and DB bench are way up there brother G good work!


 
THanks B!


			
				scar said:
			
		

> nice 7s across the board there. great workout your T-bars and dips are very nice


 
Lucky number se7en.  Cheers dude.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> bw+30 on dips- thats good dude


 
Not too bad. Thanks OH.


			
				TC said:
			
		

> Those Trap bar rows are very impressive! Are you counting the weight of the bar or just the added weight?


 
No, it's T-bar rows, not trap bar rows, unless they are the same?

I do include the bar, it's about 35-40lb's. Cheers TC.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> this journal is where sigs are created lol


 
Yeah, it seems that training has infiltrated this den of filth recently....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Wow - that's alot


 
Yeah, but as I said that would be on a GOOD day, 1st up in the routine...


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Today:

Front Squats
110 x 7
110 x 7
110 x 7
110 x 7
Hang Clean
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 7

Speed bench
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 7

SA pulldowns/ face pulls complex ( no rest)
90 x 7 / 80 x 7
90 x 7 / 80 x 7
90 x 7 / 80 x 7

Weighted pushups
BW +50 x 10
BW+ 50 x 10
Diamond pushups
10
10
10

Cable crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
Crunches
30

Good workout, managed to find some of the turbo mode that comes on sometimes.  Some, not all, but it was more than enough to kick ass.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

Great weighted Push-ups, man!

How long did that workout take?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn, thats even more than i did, haha. What is it with us and huge workouts?

Great job, though man!

This program seems to be working for you anyways, how are you finding it?


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great weighted Push-ups, man!
> 
> How long did that workout take?


 
Thanks DOMS, about 35-40 minutes.  Could not have done it without the turbo mode.....



			
				gaz said:
			
		

> Damn, thats even more than i did, haha. What is it with us and huge workouts?
> 
> Great job, though man!
> 
> This program seems to be working for you anyways, how are you finding it?


 
I don't know. I guess we got to the point that we can take a lot of punishment, and just keep pushing it until we feel suitably incapacitated.

Yeah, it's quite a hard program (thanks Witch), more because of the rep range variations...

3x15
5x6
4x9
3x7

I've only done a week each on 3 x 7 and 4 x 9 (or at least it would have been if I'd remembered.) It's tough, the leg day rips your soul out, sells it to the devil, then comes back to beat you over the head with it...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

I think a lot of the difficulty is in that those rep ranges are not the "norm", you're not conditioned to them as well as the other more "classic" rep ranges.

Its a great idea, and something i dont vary as much as i probably should...


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I think a lot of the difficulty is in that those rep ranges are not the "norm", you're not conditioned to them as well as the other more "classic" rep ranges.
> 
> Its a great idea, and something i dont vary as much as i probably should...


 
That makes sense.  The 5 x 6 week is going to damn near kill me....

I'm not sure how much I should add/ drop weight depending on the day, which is why I feel so fucked after these....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> That makes sense.  The 5 x 6 week is going to damn near kill me....
> 
> I'm not sure how much I should add/ drop weight depending on the day, which is why I feel so fucked after these....



I usually go by the breif formula that 2 reps = 5KG on a BB, and 2.5KG on a DB. So per rep in lbs would be 5.5lbs for a BB, and 2.75lbs on each DB.

In reality itd probably be 5lbs and 2.5lbs per rep or there abouts. Obviously its only rough, because i find more often than not my calculations at the start of a program are totally wrong, but if you just use it as a guide or basis for trial and error in the gym, its not too bad.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

you periodization is somewhat similar to what I am doing right now. I've put on about 5lbs so far, I am really enjoying it.

great workout though, those are some great hang cleans do you find them brutal or what? out of all the movements I do they seem to get the heart pumpin more so than any other movement I do.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice looking work. I see you're still hammering it out!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> That makes sense.  The 5 x 6 week is going to damn near kill me....
> 
> I'm not sure how much I should add/ drop weight depending on the day, which is why I feel so fucked after these....



I can only imagine leg day on 5X6. My least favorite range for legs is 4X8 that is hell right there.


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I usually go by the breif formula that 2 reps = 5KG on a BB, and 2.5KG on a DB. So per rep in lbs would be 5.5lbs for a BB, and 2.75lbs on each DB.
> 
> In reality itd probably be 5lbs and 2.5lbs per rep or there abouts. Obviously its only rough, because i find more often than not my calculations at the start of a program are totally wrong, but if you just use it as a guide or basis for trial and error in the gym, its not too bad.


 
Sounds good to me. Will start taking this into account instead of using the same weight for all varieties of madness...



			
				scar said:
			
		

> you periodization is somewhat similar to what I am doing right now. I've put on about 5lbs so far, I am really enjoying it.
> 
> great workout though, those are some great hang cleans do you find them brutal or what? out of all the movements I do they seem to get the heart pumpin more so than any other movement I do.


 
Yeah, they don't seem like they should be as brutal as they actually are.  I quite like them.  You should try the 5x6 range.  I'm dreading it.



			
				V said:
			
		

> Nice looking work. I see you're still hammering it out!


 
TY V.  Hopefully we'll see you back more often soon.



			
				B said:
			
		

> I can only imagine leg day on 5X6. My least favorite range for legs is 4X8 that is hell right there


 
5x6 bulgarian squats strikes fear into the bravest of souls.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 2, 2008)

nice job on the hang cleans. im gunna start doing those once i get my form together.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, but as I said that would be on a GOOD day, 1st up in the routine...



I know - but it's still great for WG!


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice job on the hang cleans. im gunna start doing those once i get my form together.


 
Yeah, they're a good move but form is hard to keep.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I know - but it's still great for WG!


 
Thanks.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

SLDL
190 x 7
190 x 7
190 x 7
190 x 7

Bulgarians
40's x 7
40's x 7
40's x 7
40's x 7

Calf Raises
200 x 7
200 x 7
200 x 7
200 x 7

Legpress
500 x 7
500 x 7
500 x 7
500 x 7

Leg ext
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7

Pec Dec
140 x 7 
140 x 7
140 x 7

Rotational Deads
60's x 7
60's x 7
60's x 7
60's x 7

Hard workout.  Rep range was tough especaially for a Sunday morning.
Did not feel my hams getting sore in the SLDL's done with slightly bent knees - is this common.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

great lower workout goob you must have been fubared after those Bulgarians.

as for the SLDLs, I have no done them in a while, but it could be common, or it could just be that you are used to them now.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

^^^Just for curiosity's sake, total weight lifted in that 50 minute period =5140lb.  For all you nerds out there......


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great lower workout goob you must have been fubared after those Bulgarians.
> 
> as for the SLDLs, I have no done them in a while, but it could be common, or it could just be that you are used to them now.


 
Thanks scar.  maybe your right, but it has only been one weeks worth. I would ave thought it would have taken another few weeks before getting used to them.

Did you have a sore lower back when you did them?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Hard workout.  Rep range was tough especaially for a Sunday morning.
> Did not feel my hams getting sore in the SLDL's done with slightly bent knees - is this common.



A workout like that on a Sunday morning?? Sheesh kebabs mate, thats criminal.

When i used to do SLDL's i wouldn't feel pain in my hams really at all while doing them, leading me to believe they wern't working for me. That feeling proved wholly unjustified the next day, when my glutes and hams felt as if stretching them would make them snap off like a rubber band.

I would expect severe, cramp-inducing DOMS tomorrow if i were you. And no, you should not feel pain in your lower back when doing SLDL's. At all. Which may mean they are too heavy and your back is about to snap like a twig. You could maybe look at dropping the weight on them and doing them off an aerobics step or something, that _would_ be tough


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn goob thats a tuff one there.  140 one the pec deck?! On any kind of DL i rarely feel much in my hams to, I get a lot more feeling in my lower back form them.

are you doing any thing for the game today??


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> A workout like that on a Sunday morning?? Sheesh kebabs mate, thats criminal.
> 
> When i used to do SLDL's i wouldn't feel pain in my hams really at all while doing them, leading me to believe they wern't working for me. That feeling proved wholly unjustified the next day, when my glutes and hams felt as if stretching them would make them snap off like a rubber band.
> 
> I would expect severe, cramp-inducing DOMS tomorrow if i were you. And no, you should not feel pain in your lower back when doing SLDL's. At all. Which may mean they are too heavy and your back is about to snap like a twig. You could maybe look at dropping the weight on them and doing them off an aerobics step or something, that _would_ be tough


 
Sunday a.m = bang out of order.

With SLDL's they hit my back pretty bad, so I did wonder if I was doing them right.  Back neutral, legs slightly bent, mixed grip.  Yeah, I think I had it sorted, so does anyone else get hit hard in the lower back like me?

To follow with Bulgarian's is just plain suicidal.  Leg day is by far the hardest day I do.
I had the severe DOMS last time, could barely walk, but I think the Bulgarians had a lot to do with that.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Damn goob thats a tuff one there. 140 one the pec deck?! On any kind of DL i rarely feel much in my hams to, I get a lot more feeling in my lower back form them.
> 
> are you doing any thing for the game today??


 
So you get hit pretty bad to in the lower back?  This is more conforting, maybe it's just a side effect of the type of lift.

I had'nt planned on doing anything for the game, you?


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

Very solid looking workout Goob, especially for a sunday morning!


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Very solid looking workout Goob, especially for a sunday morning!


 
Thanks Stan! yeah i was close to projectile vomitting, exorcist style after the Bulgarian squats.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks scar.  maybe your right, but it has only been one weeks worth. I would ave thought it would have taken another few weeks before getting used to them.
> 
> Did you have a sore lower back when you did them?



if I remember correctly I did have somewhat of a sore lower back for a while, until I got used to them. that's one of the main reasons why I don't like them as much because I find your back get hits harder than normal with SLDLs then something like regular deads or RDLs.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

ya some times i get it bad in the lower back.  I might have a few people over and get fucked up hopefully lol.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Stan! yeah i was close to projectile vomitting, exorcist style after the Bulgarian squats.....



lol, all for a good cause though


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

i guess im not a nerd cause i dont want to know the total weight. no really.
when i do the sldl, on the way down i just try to push your butt out alittle bit and you will feel them in the hammies more, or you can try them with a plate under your heels.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Stan! yeah i was close to projectile vomitting, exorcist style after the Bulgarian squats.....



LMAO that would be funny.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

I reckon you'll have a pretty good idea when you wake up exactly where those SLDL's got you


----------



## tallcall (Feb 3, 2008)

That's my definition of determination. Waking up early on Sunday morning to kill yourself just so you can really feel it the next day!


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> if I remember correctly I did have somewhat of a sore lower back for a while, until I got used to them. that's one of the main reasons why I don't like them as much because I find your back get hits harder than normal with SLDLs then something like regular deads or RDLs.


 
Think I'm going to switch to RDL's to see how that works out.



			
				Stan said:
			
		

> lol, all for a good cause though


So it seems. Dose'nt feel like a good cause when you come out feeling like your racked with ricketts.....


			
				JH said:
			
		

> ya some times i get it bad in the lower back. I might have a few people over and get fucked up hopefully lol.


Ok, at least it looks like I'm not alone with this back thing. Yeah, did you get fucktarded then JH? Enjoy the game?


			
				OH said:
			
		

> i guess im not a nerd cause i dont want to know the total weight. no really.
> when i do the sldl, on the way down i just try to push your butt out alittle bit and you will feel them in the hammies more, or you can try them with a plate under your heels.


I'll take that into account. I was looking at the numbers and for some reason wondered how much it added up to. Just so I know that I have an alternate career as a bulldozer. 


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I reckon you'll have a pretty good idea when you wake up exactly where those SLDL's got you


Yup - The lower back. Hams are fine, no probs at all.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> That's my definition of determination. Waking up early on Sunday morning to kill yourself just so you can really feel it the next day!


 
It also meant a severe lack of alcohol and substance abuse.......


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 4, 2008)

No hamstring DOMS at all?

I would maybe try what OH said then and stick your butt out a bit more. You're not dead flexible are you?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, my hamstrings usually just feel really wobbly for a day or two. Have you done Straight Leg Deadlifts off a raised platform? I do them off of a raised step and keep my knees only slightly bent. I def feel it all up and down my posterior chain!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

Goobster!

Whats shakin' ?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

Fuckin giants!


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> No hamstring DOMS at all?
> 
> I would maybe try what OH said then and stick your butt out a bit more. You're not dead flexible are you?


 
Negative mistress Sam.  Only lower back, but not as bad as last time, I'm going to switch to RDL's to see what happens.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Yeah, my hamstrings usually just feel really wobbly for a day or two. Have you done Straight Leg Deadlifts off a raised platform? I do them off of a raised step and keep my knees only slightly bent. I def feel it all up and down my posterior chain!


 
TC on a platform:





No wonder he can lift so much.
Not yet anyway, wait til I get better at them before trying that madness.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Goobster!
> 
> Whats shakin' ?


 
Just my 15" cock.    It's like a giant flacid wrecking ball to any midets or toddlers walking past....




			
				B said:
			
		

> Fuckin giant!


 
See above post....


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2008)

DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

WG Chins
6
6
6
CG
6
6

DB Rows bi-lat
45's x 6
45's x 6
45's x 6
45's x 6
45's x 6

T-Bars
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

Dips
BW + 32.5 x 6
BW + 32.5 x 6
BW + 32.5 x 6
BW + 32.5 x 5
BW + 32.5 x 4

Shrugs
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

BB Curls
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

This was always going to be the hard week, and it was.  What's worst is that this is generally the easiest day, it's a one way rollercoaster into the gates of hell from here......


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2008)

Just like in Dante's Inferno:
"Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate", or "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"

Dante's Inferno on Wikipedia


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Just my 15" cock.    It's like a giant flacid wrecking ball to any midets or toddlers walking past....


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Just like in Dante's Inferno:
> "Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate", or "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"
> 
> Dante's Inferno on Wikipedia


 
Damn, that's what I should have called this journal! Damn!  DOMS, if you read this, can you change the title to "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"?

Of course, I named it before it turned into the den of filth that it is now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Damn, that's what I should have called this journal! Damn!  DOMS, if you read this, can you change the title to "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"?
> 
> Of course, I named it before it turned into the den of filth that it is now.



You know you enjoy the filth lol.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Damn, that's what I should have called this journal! Damn!  DOMS, if you read this, can you change the title to "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"?
> 
> Of course, I named it before it turned into the den of filth that it is now.



Lets see, which circle of hell are we in now??


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

It's got to be the fourth, Avarice and Prodigality: The miserly and spendthrift push great heavy weights together, crashing them time and time again.





Oh wait, this is Goobs journal huh?


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

Panderers and seducers, flatterers, sorcerers and false prophets.......


----------



## tallcall (Feb 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Panderers and seducers, flatterers, sorcerers and false prophets.......



See, I figured we'd fallen to the 8th circle


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you saying you two have a 'special relationship'??


----------



## tallcall (Feb 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Are you saying you two have a 'special relationship'??



Yes, we're both seducers and false prophets.


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Are you saying you two have a 'special relationship'??


 
Any more of that talk missy, and I'll let loose my hellborn powers of seduction on ye.......



"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight"?


----------



## tallcall (Feb 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Any more of that talk missy, and I'll let loose my hellborn powers of seduction on ye.......
> 
> 
> 
> "Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight"?


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

tallcall said:


>


 
Holy shit that's freaky stuff.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit that's freaky stuff.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

'Hello'    


LOL @ Gazpedia.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I just stepped into hell by mistake...


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

Front Squat
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
Hang Clean
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

Face Pulls/ SA pulldown 
95 x 6/ 85 x 6
95 x 6/ 85 x 6
95 x 6/ 85 x 6

Lying Rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

Hanging L's
10 (25 seconds)
10 ( 25 seconds
Cable crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Ball pushups
10
10
Weighted Pushups
BW + 50 x10
BW + 50 x 10
Hindu pushups
10
10

Not bad. Not quite 8th circle of hell standard.......


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

Witchblade said:


>


 
???????????


> = Gaz


 
  Welcome to hell....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> 'Hello'
> 
> 
> LOL @ Gazpedia.





			
				Katt said:
			
		

> I think I just stepped into hell by mistake...


 
We have ways of making you very welcome.....


----------



## tallcall (Feb 8, 2008)

katt said:


> I think I just stepped into hell by mistake...



This gate locks from the other side!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

excellent job there goobster

those hanging Ls probably made your abs cry uncle I bet!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice Front Squats there Goob - slowly adding weight to them i see 

Quality exercise i've got to say. Heavy Hang Cleans too and impressive weighted Press ups. How do you like the Hangs? I wanted to add them into my routine but im scared i break something (like myself).


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah,, me too Sam.. I actually have never seen anyone do them at our gym.  Seems they would kick your ass a bit.

Nice workout Goob.. I've never heard of the hindu pushups.. I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent job there goobster
> 
> those hanging Ls probably made your abs cry uncle I bet!


 
Not all that badly.  No where near dragon flag style.....




			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Very nice Front Squats there Goob - slowly adding weight to them i see
> 
> Quality exercise i've got to say. Heavy Hang Cleans too and impressive weighted Press ups. How do you like the Hangs? I wanted to add them into my routine but im scared i break something (like myself).


 
Thanks Sam!  You'd be surprised on the hang cleans, they are not as scary as I first thought, you can always drop the weight if you can't make it.  A good exersice, for some reason hits my traps pretty bad.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Yeah,, me too Sam.. I actually have never seen anyone do them at our gym. Seems they would kick your ass a bit.
> 
> Nice workout Goob.. I've never heard of the hindu pushups.. I'll have to look that one up.


 
Thanks a lot katt. THey do a good job of kicking you in.

Hindu's are really a martial art type push up, you work far more muscles than a standard push up.  Probably the hardest sort after one armed...

Like this, but arms are further ahead and closer together.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


>



I love this picture, my imgaination just runs wild!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I love this picture, my imgaination just runs wild!



That guy looks like Michael Douglas...


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> That guy looks like Michael Douglas...


 
It is.  Someone airbrushed Catherine Zeta out.  It's an advanced Karma sutra technique, known as the clit-frazi punnanijabber, which transaltes as  'lick-thrust'.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> It is.  Someone airbrushed Catherine Zeta out.  It's an advanced Karma sutra technique, known as the clit-frazi punnanijabber, which transaltes as  'lick-thrust'.


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>


 
You think I'm joking. A Paparazzi snapped him doing stage 1...


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 9, 2008)

Witchblade said:


>


Supposed to be a picture of the joker writing "Why so serious?" on a window in blood.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2008)

The nth circle of hell....

RDL's
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

Bulgarian squats
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

Leg Press
510 x 6
510 x 6
510 x 6
510 x 6

Leg Ext
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

Rotational deads
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

This was the big one, the day _I was _dreading.  Turns out it was'nt that bad.  Back did't suffer that badly with the RDL's, must be getting more used to them.  Bulgarians were colon ejection material.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 10, 2008)

Damn! thats a vicious looking workout goob, nice job


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

Damn...more of those insane 5x6 Bulgarian Squats. I honestly dont know how you can stick those out.

Great stuff, man


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 10, 2008)

do you keep you legs completely lock on ur deads?


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Damn! thats a vicious looking workout goob, nice job


 
Thanks Stan.  It was pretty tough, but I could just about walk afterwards...



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Damn...more of those insane 5x6 Bulgarian Squats. I honestly dont know how you can stick those out.
> 
> Great stuff, man


 
Yeah, there's nothing else that singuarly does you in as much as those crazy squats.  Part of the program, so I could'nt bail on them...as much as I wanted too....



			
				JH said:
			
		

> do you keep you legs completely lock on ur deads?


 
No, only at the very top of the lift, it felt better to do them with a bend in the knees.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 11, 2008)

Bulgarian Squats then Leg Press seems like torture material to me. Good on you for doing it.

You'll be walking like you've lost your donkey tomorrow!


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

great numbers, how long did that workout take?

katt and i are looking at new programs, but we only have about 45-50 minutes to get it done.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Experiment # 41: Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death....

Floor Press
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 20

BB Rows
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 12

Hang Clean
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
Power Clean
85 x 10

DB Jerk/ Clean
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

BB Curls
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 6

Isometric squats Using Tabata protocol...(hold in hole for 20 seconds)
20 seconds
rest 10 secs
x 8 ( 4 minutes total)

Repeat set again. (Held last one for 30 secs)

Ok, I was meant to be doing 3 x 15, but I decided to go a step further.

This was brutal, really hard, the weights were low but it was an endurance workout.  The low isometric squats were brutal, the burn was incredible, almost the worst I've experienced. (Damn you Gaz and Witch)
Although, my heart rate did not go anywhere near maximum doing these.
Wonder what it would be like to try them weighted????


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Bulgarian Squats then Leg Press seems like torture material to me. Good on you for doing it.
> 
> You'll be walking like you've lost your donkey tomorrow!


 
...or the donkey found me.

It was tough, but the newest endurance workout was even worse.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> great numbers, how long did that workout take?
> 
> katt and i are looking at new programs, but we only have about 45-50 minutes to get it done.


 
About 40 minutes.

You could try Witch's program, the one I'm doing. You could fit it into 45 minutes, and it's pretty challenging.



> Upper:
> DB Bench
> DB Rows unsupported
> Chin-ups
> ...


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

looks interesting, thanks for the input.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> This was brutal, really hard, the weights were low but it was an endurance workout.  The low isometric squats were brutal, the burn was incredible, almost the worst I've experienced. (Damn you Gaz and Witch)
> Although, my heart rate did not go anywhere near maximum doing these.
> Wonder what it would be like to try them weighted????



Try 60s on, 30s off . Tabata doesnt have to be 20:10, its just the ratio thats the interesting part. I was thinking of a training idea that involves random work times, you have a load of them written down and for each movement you pick a random one .

I used to do a similar thing with playing cards, circuit training style - have a list of movements to cycle over and over again, and each card you pick is the number of reps you do for the current movement on the list. Then you keep going untill you finish the deck.

Sometimes itd be alright, then other times youd get an Ace for pullups and itd fuck you up, lol

Awesome workout, though dude! That looks like a really punishing session, i have to say. Especially with the TB stuff at the END, you crazy fuck.

Nice inclusion of floor presses, too


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

fantastic job there goob high rep hang cleans must be a bitch, 6 reps gets my blood flowing!

that's a great layout there, I like it a lot. I should have don't an upper/lower/fullbody instead of upper/lower/fullbodyx2 because I think that could be why I am sort of in the funk I am in right now. it was just TOO much.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Try 60s on, 30s off . Tabata doesnt have to be 20:10, its just the ratio thats the interesting part. I was thinking of a training idea that involves random work times, you have a load of them written down and for each movement you pick a random one .
> 
> I used to do a similar thing with playing cards, circuit training style - have a list of movements to cycle over and over again, and each card you pick is the number of reps you do for the current movement on the list. Then you keep going untill you finish the deck.
> 
> ...


 
That card thing sounds great, a random assortment of destruction, it sounds just like my life.

It was a really hard session, the floor presses were wierd, only like have the movement of a BP, and damn hard to move into position without cutting myself in half.  The TB stuff was easy until the 3rd minute in each set, then it started to burn like a $2 whores snatch.




			
				Scar said:
			
		

> fantastic job there goob high rep hang cleans must be a bitch, 6 reps gets my blood flowing!
> 
> that's a great layout there, I like it a lot. I should have don't an upper/lower/fullbody instead of upper/lower/fullbodyx2 because I think that could be why I am sort of in the funk I am in right now. it was just TOO much.


 
Thanks scar. You should try out Witch#s template, it only takes 40 minutes per workout, and I usually throuh extras in.  It's a challenging workout all right.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> That card thing sounds great, a random assortment of destruction, it sounds just like my life.
> 
> It was a really hard session, the floor presses were wierd, only like have the movement of a BP, and damn hard to move into position without cutting myself in half.  The TB stuff was easy until the 3rd minute in each set, then it started to burn like a $2 whores snatch.



Haha, the joys of low squat isometrics . 

Yeah, i always find Floor Presses odd. They seem like regular bench at first, but then you realise you're totally pinned to the floor and have absolutely no leverage whatsoever .

I used to do that card thing when the gym was closed or i was in a rush and had to skip the gym altogether. Its also cool if you want a quick extra session of cardio for the hell of it.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Experiment # 41: Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death....
> 
> Floor Press
> 100 x 20
> ...



Shit load of volume there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Shit load of volume there.



Its not a Goob workout if it is anything less than 20 sets.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Its not a Goob workout if it is anything less than 20 sets.



I just counted the sets, theres 20+  How long was that w/o goob?


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Its not a Goob workout if it is anything less than 20 sets.


 


			
				JH said:
			
		

> I just counted the sets, theres 20+ How long was that w/o goob?


 
Counting rest, and I was slacking a bit as far as that went, about 50 mins.


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Tabata slaughterhouse #53

Set 1: Time 4 minutes
Mountain Climbers 20 sec
-Rest 10-
Burpees 20 sec
Repeat set x 4

Rest 3-4 min

Set 2: Time 4 minutes
Mountain Climbers 20 sec
-Rest 10-
Burpees 20 sec
Repeat set x 2
Side jumps 20 sec
-rest 10-
Split jumps 20 sec
-rest 10-
Repeat x 2

Rest 3-4 mins

Set 3: Time 4 minutes
Mountain Climbers 20 sec
-Rest 10-
Burpees 20 sec
Repeat set x 2
Side jumps 20 sec
-rest 10-
Split jumps 20 sec
-rest 10-
Repeat x 2

Utterly fucked.  Not sure if it was worse than sprinting, but there's not much in it.  Legs were not willing to co-operate after set 3 and had collapsed for a minute afterwards.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

Some damn fine circuit training there, dude. Its a totally different kind of "fucked" after one of these sessions compared to normal cardio, lol.


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Some damn fine circuit training there, dude. Its a totally different kind of "fucked" after one of these sessions compared to normal cardio, lol.


 
Oh yes.  My heartrate was hammering like a hardcore disco.  Afterwards my legs could not support themselves properly, The burpees were the worst of the lot, I had to ive them uo after 2 sets into the second circuit as my legs were on fire.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I would have been weezing after the first set


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 12, 2008)

holy shit man, that is one wicked cardio session there!!

mountain climbers supersetted with burpees? I thought burpees were bad enough on their own.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Fucking hell, you have the conditioning level of a semi-pro athlete.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

*Nice* work! You're workouts are definitely creative and solid, as well!

Vortrit reporting...


----------



## tallcall (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Tabata slaughterhouse #53
> 
> Set 1: Time 4 minutes
> Mountain Climbers 20 sec
> ...



Kind of reminds me of this line:
"Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate!"

You are now officially in the 8th circle!


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> I think I would have been weezing after the first set


 
Oh don't worry, I was pretty close...



			
				scar said:
			
		

> holy shit man, that is one wicked cardio session there!!
> 
> mountain climbers supersetted with burpees? I thought burpees were bad enough on their own.


 
Yeah, for the first real attempt at it, I set the bar a little on the high side.  It was pretty brutal, the first 2 mins of each set were easy, but afterwards......



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, you have the conditioning level of a semi-pro athlete.


 
Thanks Witch!  But, I don't think it is nearly that good.  I wish it was, make no illusions, that workout was shattering...


			
				V said:
			
		

> *Nice* work! You're workouts are definitely creative and solid, as well!
> 
> Vortrit reporting...


 
Thanks V!  Good to see you, how are things?



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of this line:
> "Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate!"
> 
> You are now officially in the 8th circle!


 
Felt like the 45th circle during that torture.....

(I took that as my sig...)


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Tabata slaughterhouse #53
> 
> Set 1: Time 4 minutes
> Mountain Climbers 20 sec
> ...



nice


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice


 
Thanks Mr Fu.  You can take a lot of credit for the ideas....


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

Christ on a bike - are you trying to kill yourself? Honestly, i'd love to know what the other people in your gym think of you!

I love how burpees can fuck you in every possible way. If the legs don't give out first then its the abs. Ouch. Good work soldier


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Christ on a bike - are you trying to kill yourself? Honestly, i'd love to know what the other people in your gym think of you!
> 
> I love how burpees can fuck you in every possible way. If the legs don't give out first then its the abs. Ouch. Good work soldier


 
My policy is not to ask. I do get funny looks doing some of these routines. Most people stich to Bench, millitary, squat etc... and I'm running around jumping about covered in sweat and torturing myself with Bulgarian squats.... It's best I don't know. Ignorance is bliss.

The best time was when I smashed the light fixing doing barbell punches, which I'm almost certain no-one had ever seen before. The looks I got after that were priceless.  THAT would have been THE time to ask what they thought....

Burpees are evil. My legs did not fully recover in the day after them. Tabata training is hardcore.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

Front squats
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

Face Pull/ SA pulldown combo
80 x 8 / 85 x 8
80 x 8 / 85 x 8
80 x 8 / 85 x 8

Dips
+ 20 x 8
+ 20 x 8
+ 20 x 8
+ 20 x 8


Chinups CG
10
10
8

DB Speed shrugs
65's x 20
65's x 20
65's x 20

DB Rows (supersetted, 20 sec rest)
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

45 degree angle sit ups
30
30

Fast, went from one thing to another like a man possessed. Was sweating like a paedo on dateline...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2008)

A solid workout! Especially those Front Squats!  Worthy!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

I second what DOMS said. Brilliant.

Especially those DB Rows with 20s rest, that's going to sting


----------



## tallcall (Feb 14, 2008)

I bet DOMS will be a bitch today..........................................won't it?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

Gr8 job Goob! I was saving this for my journal but you earned it


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 14, 2008)

You speed demon!



goob said:


> Tabata slaughterhouse #53
> 
> Set 1: Time 4 minutes
> Mountain Climbers 20 sec
> ...


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A solid workout! Especially those Front Squats! Worthy!


 
Thanks DOMS! They were a bitch to be frank, but I thankfully was flying throughout the workout.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I second what DOMS said. Brilliant.
> 
> Especially those DB Rows with 20s rest, that's going to sting


 
I could only do them because turbo mode kicked in, and I was on unstoppable form. Cheers Sam.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> I bet DOMS will be a bitch today..........................................won 't it?


 
We'll see, it takes a LOT before I seem to be hit badly by DOMS.



> Gr8 job Goob! I was saving this for my journal but you earned it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 14, 2008)

Ph's wont be doing much for your endurance or energy they suck away your aerobic capacity, some cause lethargy and some cause cramps.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh don't worry, I was pretty close...
> 
> Thanks V!  Good to see you, how are things?



Really good. I've just been busy as hell. I don't even have time to be a proper alchoholic these days.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Really good. I've just been busy as hell. I don't even have time to be a proper alchoholic these days.


 
Damn! You must be busy!  Is there an end in sight, so you can get back to some serious liver destruction?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Damn! You must be busy!  Is there an end in sight, so you can get back to some serious liver destruction?



Well, I'm pretty busy with classes right now, but I've been going out every Friday. I actually shouldn't complain because I went almost all of last year without drinking, but it's nice to let go sometimes. I'm hoping to come around a little more though.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 14, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Really good. I've just been busy as hell. I don't even have time to be a proper alchoholic these days.



 - you're never going to achieve your goals if you keep talking like this. You need to periodize your alcohol consumption.

Weeks 1-3 - power drinking

Weeks 4-6 - speed drinking (taking breathers every few minutes)

weeks 6-9 - speed drinking (no breathing this time)

Week 10 - Hospital for alcohol poisoning

Week 12 (?) - Start at the top again and go for more. 

I hope this helped, for more information ask Goob or Gazhole - our resident experts. They've inspired me, I'm sure they'll do the same for others (for a small fee).


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> - you're never going to achieve your goals if you keep talking like this. You need to periodize your alcohol consumption.
> 
> Weeks 1-3 - power drinking
> 
> ...


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> - you're never going to achieve your goals if you keep talking like this. You need to periodize your alcohol consumption.
> 
> Weeks 1-3 - power drinking
> 
> ...


 
Haha, this is almost the program I gave to Jailhouse for P/RR/S.


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

Pushups 20 sec
-rest 10-
ATG BW squats 20 sec
-rest 10
side jumps 20 sec
-rest 10
split jumps 20 sec 
-rest 10
X 2

Set 2
push ups 20 sec
- r 10
mountain climbers 20 sec
- r 10
side jumps 20 sec
- r 10
split jumps 20 sec
-r 10
X 2

Set 3 
mountain climbers 20 sec
- r10
burpees 20 sec 
-r 10
Pushups 20 sec
-r 10
split jumps 20 sec
- r10
X 2

Set 4
mountain climbers 20 sec
- r10
burpees 20 sec 
-r 10
x 2

Fucked - all over. For some reason the previous tabata workout felt worse. I realised after set 3 that I'd knocked off 68 pushups in the process which is madness.....


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

Side note: Leg day tomorrow, but my legs are blitzed from this weeks activity.  My whole body is suffering minor DOMS, which is due to the crazy tabita stuff. I'm still going to do it though.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

alittle bit of pain on top of alittle bit more pain = why the fuck did i do that.

but hey, have fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

If i couldn't get sore no more id go insane! Part of the reason i lift is to get crippled lol.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 15, 2008)

I like to feel broken every other day!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> - you're never going to achieve your goals if you keep talking like this. You need to periodize your alcohol consumption.
> 
> Weeks 1-3 - power drinking
> 
> ...




This routine can use a little help.  Goob did wonders with mine.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 15, 2008)

I like what uve done with your routine, it looks killer.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I like to feel *broken in* every other day!





***

Crazy stuff goob, that tabata setup youve got looks like murder.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> ***
> 
> Crazy stuff goob, that tabata setup youve got looks like murder.



I've already been "broken in."

Don't you have some more sheep to "break in?"


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

RDL's
100 x 8
200 x 5
200 x 5
210 x 3
210 x 3
200 x 4

Bulgarian's
45's x 6
45's x 6
45's x 6
45's x 6

Leg Press
490 x 10
490 x 10
490 x 10
490 x 10

Leg Ext
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6
150 x 6

Butterfly machine
150 x 7
150 x 7
150 x 7

Crunches
30
30

Went easy-ish, due to body bieng racked with DOMS from the weeks activities.  Bulgarians almost felt easy.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Bulgarians almost felt easy.



Yeah, Eastern Europeans are all the same.

Honestly though, i can't believe you just said that. You must be suffering seven shades of Hell today. Tomorrow a day off is it?!


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, Eastern Europeans are all the same.
> 
> Honestly though, i can't believe you just said that. You must be suffering seven shades of Hell today. Tomorrow a day off is it?!


 
Depends how bad the hangover is.  Possibly, I do need a day off, this tabata stuff is as bad ass as i've ever encountered.  It's that that has reduced me to a rickets racked, scurvy infected quasimodo hunched being more than the weights...


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Depends how bad the hangover is.  Possibly, I do need a day off, this tabata stuff is as bad ass as i've ever encountered.  It's that that has reduced me to a rickets racked, scurvy infected quasimodo hunched being more than the weights...



Yeah, your workouts have reached a new level of madness inspired intensity recently, a rest day might be just what the doctor ordered.

By the way, everytime i glance at your sig, i could swear the first word is lasagne. Makes me hungry


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, your workouts have reached a new level of madness inspired intensity recently, a rest day might be just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> By the way, everytime i glance at your sig, i could swear the first word is lasagne. Makes me hungry


 
You may be right.  But I think perhaps, one more tabata protocol session might be in order.  Thinking a predominately upper version, using DG swings, light shoulder presses U/L, maybe iso-squats etc....

We'll see, but it will be not as mad as the last few.  

It stands for: " _Abandon all hope, ye who enter here_"  

...thought it was quite fitting, seeing the usual antics in here....


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> You may be right.  But I think perhaps, one more tabata protocol session might be in order.  Thinking a predominately upper version, using DG swings, light shoulder presses U/L, maybe iso-squats etc....
> 
> We'll see, but it will be not as mad as the last few.
> 
> ...



I think 'abandon all morals' is more fitting


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I've already been "broken in."
> 
> Don't you have some more sheep to "break in?"



Nope, had em all


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I think 'abandon all morals' is more fitting


 
Fixed:

"Relinquo totus mores , vos quisnam penetro hic".


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2008)

Tabata torture # 32

Set 1:
DB Swings
40lb's 20 sec
-r 10
BW Squats
20 sec
r-10
Shoulder Press 
35 lb's 20 sec
-r10
BW Bulgarian squats
20 sec
x 2

Set 2:
DB Swings
40lb's 20 sec
-r 10
BW Squats
20 sec
r-10
Shoulder Press 
35 lb's 20 sec
-r10
BW Bulgarian squats
20 sec
x 2

Set 3: No rest murder set
Bench Dips
30 sec
Iso squats
30 sec
X 4

Set 4:
U/L one armed rows
40 lb's 20 sec (Left)
r -10
BW Squats
20 sec
r-10
U/L one armed rows
40 lb's 20 sec (Right)
r -10
BW Squats
20 sec
r-10
X 2

Hard, especially the last set and the no rest set which was 4 minutes of hell.  Seems to be getting slightly easier...


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 17, 2008)

I think one of your cardio sessions is tougher than a whole month of mine.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

so, where would I come across these easy Bulgarians......I mean! lol

awesome work in here goob, you are definitely not slacking like me.. that is some serious cardio too. it actually looks like it would be better to do that then something like HIIT sprints, seems like it would keep one's interest for a longer period of time.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL @ no rest murder set


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I think one of your cardio sessions is tougher than a whole month of mine.



G doesnt fuck around does he lol.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

*Witch:* Maybe, but your training is way better than mine..

*Scar:* Yeah, I think it's also slightly easier than HIIT sprints - as they are the very worst in all evil endeavours I have made....

*Sam:* 4 minutes of hell. I came close to murdering myself in that set.

*Brutus*: Hell no. You should try something like it for cardio on halo, see how it goes.


Today:
4 mile run. Untimed, pretty hard, might not manage any tabata stuff due to work this week, can get away with running, but the gym is far away and can't get there for it, although might get the chance to sneak there for a workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 20, 2008)

work out looks brutal.  What are your goals for now?


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> work out looks brutal. What are your goals for now?


 
To become a lean, mean, athletic machine....


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

goob's goals are the same as they have always been...try to take over the world! muhaha..*cough, cough*...er, I mean...yes goob, what are you goals?

great stuff man, solid run


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

DB Bench
70 x 9
70 x 9
70 x 9
70 x 9

T- Bars
160 x 9
160 x 9
160 x 9
160 x 9

Chins
9
9
8
7

Bi-lat Rows
50's x 9
50's x 9
50's x 9
50's x 9

Dips
BW + 20 x 9
BW + 20 x 9
BW + 20 x 9
BW + 20 x 9
BW + 20 x 4

Meh....


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> goob's goals are the same as they have always been...try to take over the world! muhaha..*cough, cough*...er, I mean...yes goob, what are you goals?
> 
> great stuff man, solid run


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2008)

Not to good today?


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Not to good today?


 
Not brilliant, tried hard but it was not really happening.  turbo-lag rather than turbo-mode....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Not brilliant, tried hard but it was not really happening.  turbo-lag rather than turbo-mode....



That shit happens G dont wry bout it man.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

dude, a bad day in the gym is still better than a good day at work.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 21, 2008)

Getting lean is a awesome goal and so is a billion dollars.  Good job on the db pressing.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Still looks damned good to me man. Your bad days are still a damned sight more intense than some of my good days .

Dont sweat the petty things and dont pet the sweaty things, my man. Nail it next time


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> That shit happens G dont wry bout it man.


 
Water of a ducks back...



			
				OH said:
			
		

> dude, a bad day in the gym is still better than a good day at work.


 
Amen to that.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Getting lean is a awesome goal and so is a billion dollars. Good job on the db pressing.


 
Its also a damn hard goal, my body likes to hold fat, but it's hard to put on fat.  Guess I'm a messo with elements of endo.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Still looks damned good to me man. Your bad days are still a damned sight more intense than some of my good days .
> 
> Dont sweat the petty things and dont pet the sweaty things, my man. Nail it next time


 
Thanks dude.  And I did....


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Front Squats
100 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Hang Cleans
80 x 9
80 x 9
80 x 9

Face Pull/ SA pulldown combo (minimal rest - 15 secs)
80 x 9/ 85 x 9
80 x 9/ 85 x 9
80 x 9/ 85 x 9

BB Curls
70 x 9
70 x 9
70 x 8

Crunch machine
80 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

Pretty good.  35 minutes total.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

Dang Goob! 95 on the crunch machine??? You must have been that person in the "abs of steel" video..


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Dang Goob! 95 on the crunch machine??? You must have been that person in the "abs of steel" video..


 
Haha, not quite...  I find the crunch machine easy, but standard crunches hard????? Wierd.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

Today:

Set 1:
Push ups 20 sec
r - 10
box jumps 20 sec
r- 10
Repeat x 4

**rest 3 minutes***

Set 2:
Burpees 20 sec
r - 10
mountain climbers 20 sec
 r - 10
repeat x 4

***rest 3 minutes ***

Set 3:
Side jumps 20 sec
r - 10
split jumps 20 sec
r - 10
box jumps 20 sec
r - 10
burpees 20 sec
r - 10
Repeat x 2

Set 4:
Mountain climbers 20 sec
r - 10
push ups 20 sec
r -10
burpees 20 sec
r - 10
box jumps 20 sec
r - 10

Tough stuff.  Blitzed afterwards, but felt great once recovered...
Got some funny looks at the gym.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

nice fullbody goob now that I've done hang cleans not incorporated into a BB complex, I have much more respect for them. I don't think more parts of my body has hurt so much from one movement!

great cardio too


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

RDL's (3/2/3)
150 x 10
180 x 9
190 x 9
190 x 7
190 x 7

Bulgarian squats
45's x 9
45's x 9
45's x 9
45's x 9

Calf Raises
190 x 9
190 x 9
190 x 9

Leg Press
470 x 9
470 x 9
470 x 9
470 x 9

Leg Ext
155 x 9
155 x 9
155 x 9
155 x 9

Rotational Deads
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

Always a sore one.  weights down reps up, for this one.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nice fullbody goob now that I've done hang cleans not incorporated into a BB complex, I have much more respect for them. I don't think more parts of my body has hurt so much from one movement!
> 
> great cardio too


 
Cheers Scar. Yeah, not easy, actually surprise me in how the effect you afterwards as they don't feel to hard at the time.  Try following them up with front squats.........


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

Man workout after workout in here looks like there is no stopping you G. GJ on the Bulgarians that is one suck ass movement.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice job goob.  Are those Dlifts still gettin ur back hard and not much ham action?  Ive noticed stiff leg good mornings hit both vary hard.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Goob. I see you're still going full steam ahead in here  You having a couple of days off mate, you deserve them after those workouts?!

I'll be putting together a new program for myself pretty soon, permission to poach a couple of your exercises? Like Hang Cleans? Pah-lease


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers dudes.  And Sam, feel free to copy any of the hairbrained idiotic ideas you may find in here......


DB Press
80 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 5

WG Chins
7
7
7
6

DB Row Superset ( no rest)
75 x 7
75 x 7
75 x 7

Speed shrugs
65's x 20
65's x 20

T-bars
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7

Dips
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 7
BW + 30 x 4

DB Hang clean
55 x 7
55 x 7
55 x 7
55 x 7

BB Curls
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Back in business....


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like business is going good!!!!!!!!

killer dips


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

every thing is strong on that one.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dont sweat the petty things and dont pet the sweaty things, my man.



Some coffee came out my nose while laughing at this. Fucking funny 

Heavy Shrugs Gooblet, and those T-bars are creeping up too. Nice one!


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Dudes, it was a good 'un.


Light workout # 62

DB swings
50 lb's 20 sec
rest 10
BW squats 20 sec
rest 10
X 2
50lb rows 20 sec
rest 10
Iso squats hold 30 sec
X 2

Weighted push ups 
BW + 60 x 12
BW + 60 x 12

Speed DB OH Presses
40 x 10 Right
40 x 10 Left
No rest X 3

Cable crunches
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

Easy workout, stop gap instead of cardio.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity did you load up with chains on the push ups?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

still sweating like a nun in a brothel I see. great job goob those T-bars are mighty! a quick question, do you count the bar when you do them?? just wondering, because either way those are great!


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Out of curiosity did you load up with chains on the push ups?


 
No, just load it on my back.  Usually get a passer by to put plates on my back.



			
				scar said:
			
		

> still sweating like a nun in a brothel I see. great job goob those T-bars are mighty! a quick question, do you count the bar when you do them?? just wondering, because either way those are great!


 
Yeah, it's about 30 lb's.  I always count it, I could never do 180 without counting it.  Thanks, my lower back was hit REAL hard with that....


----------



## Mista (Feb 28, 2008)

What are cable crunches??


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

It takes some bowling balls of steall for those low RI.


----------



## goob (Feb 29, 2008)

Mista said:


> What are cable crunches??


 








			
				JH said:
			
		

> It takes some bowling balls of steall for those low RI.


 
In the right mood it's great, if not, it's mexican jail hard...


----------



## goob (Feb 29, 2008)

Hang Cleans
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 6
Front Squats
120 x 7
120 x 7
120 x 7
120 x 7

Face pull/ Lying row combo ( no rest)
80 x 7/ 80 x 7
80 x 7/ 80 x 7
80 x 7/ 80 x 7

Weighted crunches
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15

Tricep push ups (raised)
12
12
12

Explosive push ups
10
10
10

Time: 35 minutes.  Powered through, felt good...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a very respectable weight for front squats Goob. Do you feel like you're reaching your limit with them or could you keep adding weight to the bar? I reckon 100lb is my limit, or very close to it. They're tough as shit 

Loving the Face Pulls/row combi. No rest?? That's mean - well done


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's a very respectable weight for front squats Goob. Do you feel like you're reaching your limit with them or could you keep adding weight to the bar? I reckon 100lb is my limit, or very close to it. They're tough as shit
> 
> Loving the Face Pulls/row combi. No rest?? That's mean - well done


 
Thanks Sam. I feel like i'm just getting started with them, for the limit at the moment I could maybe go to 140-50 for one or two reps, although I'm not going to try it.  I think, proportionally, you'd be much stronger at them than me, genetics, sex et al.  

The combo idea hit me one day when turbo mode was in effect, and ever since I've included it in my full body day.  It's tough, but it's a nice feeling afterwards.


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

[]Currently No.1 on the IPod for working out too......





YouTube Video


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 1, 2008)

man goob, I can only imagine supersetting front squats with hang cleans where as hang cleans alone wear me out! nothing new here - still going strong


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> man goob, I can only imagine supersetting front squats with hang cleans where as hang cleans alone wear me out! nothing new here - still going strong


 
Thanks scar, it's not a proper super set in that i rest between sets, but doing the combo back to back is tough.


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

RDL's
150 x 8
210 x 7
210 x 7
210 x 7
210 x 7

Bulgarian Squats
50's x 7
50's x 7
50's x 7

Leg Ext
155 x 7
155 x 7
155 x 7
155 x 7

Leg press
500 x 7
500 x 7
500 x 7
500 x 7

Was going to do more but felt a sharp pain momentarily in my lower back.  Flash, it was there, then gone.  Tried to lift a DB, bang there again, and gone.  In the intrests of not fucking myself up, I called it a day there and then.

I usually get general back pain from doing RDL's then bulgarians, but not the 'stab' like pain that flashed up for a split second.   I've decided to drop the bulgarian's in favour of Goblet's (or move to fullbody day)to avoid killing my back more, as RDL's and bulgarians are a back shredding combo, nothing causes as much problems.

Anyone have any ideas what it was?  I have'nt had a problem since.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout your back Goob, hopefully someone here might be able to shed some light on it, solid looking workout nethertheless though!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

Really nice RDLs there.  I know all about that stabbing pain, thats exactly how it felt for me when I injured my back.  It kept me out the gym for about 3-4 weeks.  I would do some good stretching and see how you feel tomorrow.  Take days off as needed.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

Pinched nerve? Is it in the lower back? I get shooting pains in my lower back when deadlifting and my Mum (who does sports physio) reckons it _might_ be down to hip flexibility issues. I now do lots of hip mobility and stretching, but i know when i get lazy and stop doing so much, that pain comes again and reminds me to start stretching properly again. 

If you're like me, it won't bother you again until you try the same exercises, then it'll surprise you by biting you in the ass when you least expect it. 

Then again, maybe you just need to deload for a couple weeks. You have been hitting the lower back stuff _pretty_ damn hard recently mate.

BTW - i've nicked your RDL's to put in my next program


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

50's on bulgarians!  nice, goob!  usually i do bulgarians after squats and can only handle 20lbs.  you're right about it hitting you in the back though.  to try and reduce the train on my back when i do it i step further away from what i'm resting my non-lifting leg on.  makes my leg take most of the load that way


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Sorry to hear bout your back Goob, hopefully someone here might be able to shed some light on it, solid looking workout nethertheless though!


 
Thanks Stan, no pain today, very little DOMS too. Wierd.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Really nice RDLs there. I know all about that stabbing pain, thats exactly how it felt for me when I injured my back. It kept me out the gym for about 3-4 weeks. I would do some good stretching and see how you feel tomorrow. Take days off as needed.


 
It was'nt that sort of pain, I know what thats like.  It was if someone had jabbed me with a needle or soldering iron just for a second.  Happy to report no problems today, but taking the day off as a precaution.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Pinched nerve? Is it in the lower back? I get shooting pains in my lower back when deadlifting and my Mum (who does sports physio) reckons it _might_ be down to hip flexibility issues. I now do lots of hip mobility and stretching, but i know when i get lazy and stop doing so much, that pain comes again and reminds me to start stretching properly again.
> 
> If you're like me, it won't bother you again until you try the same exercises, then it'll surprise you by biting you in the ass when you least expect it.
> 
> ...


 
That's what i thought, pinched nerve.  What exactly is a pinched nerve, and can it lay you up for a while?

That hip flexiblity idea may be a good point, my hips took a battering from the bulgarian's, and it might have had something to do with that.  

Was thinkin that because I had to give up half way through, it actually resembles a _normal persons _workout.......


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> 50's on bulgarians! nice, goob! usually i do bulgarians after squats and can only handle 20lbs. you're right about it hitting you in the back though. to try and reduce the train on my back when i do it i step further away from what i'm resting my non-lifting leg on. makes my leg take most of the load that way


 
Thanks dude, thats a good point.  I should move my front leg further out, and it might help.  Thanks, and cheers for stopping by.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

A pinched nerve occurs when too much pressure is applied to a nerve by surrounding tissues â?????? such as bones, cartilage, muscles or tendons. This pressure (compression) disrupts the nerve's function, causing pain, tingling, numbness or weakness in the affected area.

A pinched nerve can occur anywhere in your body. For example, a herniated disk in your lower spine may put pressure on a nerve root, causing pain that radiates down the back of your leg (sciatica). Another common type of pinched nerve is the median nerve in the carpal tunnel in your wrist; compression of that nerve can lead to pain and numbness in your hand and fingers (carpal tunnel syndrome). These are just two common examples of pinched nerves; many other nerves can be pinched â?????? including those in your neck, shoulder, elbow and other areas.

With rest and other conservative treatments, most people recover from a pinched nerve within a few days or weeks. In some cases, however, surgery is necessary.

- just something i dug up off the interweb. Seems like it's nothing much to worry about, but might just be the warning shot you need to back off a bit. At least you've no pain today though, small mercies. Last thing you want is a lower back blowout


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> A pinched nerve occurs when too much pressure is applied to a nerve by surrounding tissues â?????? such as bones, cartilage, muscles or tendons. This pressure (compression) disrupts the nerve's function, causing pain, tingling, numbness or weakness in the affected area.
> 
> A pinched nerve can occur anywhere in your body. For example, a herniated disk in your lower spine may put pressure on a nerve root, causing pain that radiates down the back of your leg (sciatica). Another common type of pinched nerve is the median nerve in the carpal tunnel in your wrist; compression of that nerve can lead to pain and numbness in your hand and fingers (carpal tunnel syndrome). These are just two common examples of pinched nerves; many other nerves can be pinched â?????? including those in your neck, shoulder, elbow and other areas.
> 
> ...


 
Great info Sam, thanks!  Hope its not that, that sounds annoying.

Your probably right, I should take it easy for a week of two.........maybe just on the back stuff.  Damn it, I thought I was indestructible for a while.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Your probably right, I should take it easy for a week of two.........maybe just on the back stuff.  Damn it, I thought I was indestructible for a while.



I know. But even superheroes can get injured once in a while. 

Lay off for a week or so. The problem might even be from a different part of your body but just manifesting itself in your back. Best not to take any chances


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

another one that just doesn't want to admit it...... he's getting ...


older....


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> RDL's
> 150 x 8
> 210 x 7
> 210 x 7
> ...



50s on the Bulgarians!? MADNESS! excellent job though goob nice leg pressing too.

as for the pain, no idea maybe what everyone else was saying and is a nerve or something. either way, take it easy. being 75 and all, your body isn't that of a 25 year old anymore

*EDIT* I thought your avatar used to say you were 75?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> []Currently No.1 on the IPod for working out too......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love James Bond!

Goldfinger - "No, Mr Bond. I expect you to die."


----------



## tallcall (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Great info Sam, thanks!  Hope its not that, that sounds annoying.
> 
> Your probably right, I should take it easy for a week of two.........maybe just on the back stuff.  Damn it, I thought I was indestructible for a while.



*NOOOOOOO....*I can't believe it! You mean to tell me that you're *NOT* indestructible? This makes me question everything, what about the sheep, the farm animals, think of the animals damn it!



I think you just need to go easy and rest like the rest of us non-indestructible humans (and Gazhole).


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I know. But even superheroes can get injured once in a while.
> 
> Lay off for a week or so. The problem might even be from a different part of your body but just manifesting itself in your back. Best not to take any chances


 
And supervillans.  You're right,but I'm not taking a week off, just yet.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> another one that just doesn't want to admit it...... he's getting ...
> 
> 
> older....



You mean that Exlir of life I bought off the gentleman dressed in medieval gear, was'nt the real thing?  No eternal youth?  No...it can't be. 



			
				scar said:
			
		

> 50s on the Bulgarians!? MADNESS! excellent job though goob nice leg pressing too.
> 
> as for the pain, no idea maybe what everyone else was saying and is a nerve or something. either way, take it easy. being 75 and all, your body isn't that of a 25 year old anymore
> 
> *EDIT* I thought your avatar used to say you were 75?


 
No it said _750 _years old. I get _good supplements_......

I think I've done 55's on Bulgarians before, and could probably do a 1RM of 80+.  Ain't no way I'm trying though..... Thanks man.




			
				TC said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO....I can't believe it! You mean to tell me that you're NOT indestructible? This makes me question everything, what about the sheep, the farm animals, think of the animals damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just need to go easy and rest like the rest of us non-indestructible humans (and Gazhole).



Yeah, it's about time for a lay off.  last time I did that I ended up geting a lot bigger, grew a lot of muscle.  Is this the same for everyone else?

TC: That's The proppellorheads version of "OHMSS".  Brilliant.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

hope the back is feeling alright, if nothing else, its a great excuse to get a massage with a happy ending, right?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, it's about time for a lay off.  last time I did that I ended up geting a lot bigger, grew a lot of muscle.  Is this the same for everyone else?



Em, no 

I got bigger, but not in a muscular way


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> hope the back is feeling alright, if nothing else, its a great excuse to get a massage with a happy ending, right?


 
My favourite sort........



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Em, no
> 
> I got bigger, but not in a muscular way


 
I tend to fill right out in my very occasional week off......


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

DB Bench
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

DB Bi Rows
55's x 5
55's x 5
55's x 5
55's x 5
55's x 5

Dips
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5

WG Pulldowns
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Cable crunch
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Great workout.  Lowered volume, but strength seems up.


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a workout to be happy with. great numbers all the way around.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 5, 2008)

Solid work out.  You numbers are climbing great job.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

nice numbers on the WG pulldowns, yo!

is that all the ab work you did for that w/o?  i've never tried cable crunches before.  how do you like 'em?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

great stuff goob. those are some nice DB presses and dips you talk about my cable crunches, your's are not too far off!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

Good work on those dips and bench G!@


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

Dips and Pulldowns looking good Mister!

How the back anyway? Are you going to chance your luck with a back workout?


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers guys.  Yeah, Sam I probably will.  No rest for the wicked...


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2008)

Front Squats
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
Hang Cleans
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5

OH BB press
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

DB Rows 
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5

WEighted Pushups
BW + 60 x 5
BW + 60 x 5
BW + 60 x 5
BW + 60 x 5
BW + 60 x 5

Face Pulls
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

A contender for my best workout ever.  No turbo mode, this was strength mode. Superb.  Struggling to think of one as satisfying as that.  Could have gone on for more...


----------



## tallcall (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like you had some fun! How has the back been treating you?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice progress!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice job goob.  Strong numbers.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

Impressive front squats, goob!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

great workout brother G!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet, i wanna try hang cleans!  is that really taxing on your shoulders?  i may hold off on those another month or so 'til my shoulder fully recovers from my injury last sept.

nice lookin' numbers, dude-ski.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks dudes.

Witch - Most of it is down to your program, with some minor changes from me.

Nadirmg- More on your traps, but the shoulders do get hit. It's a wierd one, does not feel to bad at the time, but it gets you later....


----------



## StanUk (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice looking workout goob, those are some impressive weighted pushups!


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

RDL's
100 x 10 (warmup)
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

Goblets 
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Leg press
520 x 8
520 x 8
520 x 8
500 x 8

Leg Ext
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

Calf raises
220 x 8
220 x 8
220 x 8
220 x 8

On a run.  Still kicking ass.   Back had slight problems, little jabs after the RDL's but nothing to worry too much about.

Most of the last two workouts have been PR's, but i never list 'em.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats just ridiculous levels of volume you ever gonna drop it lower? I cringe everytime i see it since im more of a hit kinda guy. Good work on the PRs G!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

Your last few workouts have really kicked it up a notch, goob. Impressive as hell, man .

If that program you were doing has sparked of this much progress i think i may give it a go myself, haha. Thats awesome.

I think its great that even though the intensity is pretty high, you can still manage the volume. Not many people can handle that shit.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 9, 2008)

+3 on the workout dude. that's some crazy shit


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

StanUk said:


> very nice looking workout goob, those are some impressive weighted pushups!


 
Cheers stan.  Weighted pushups are a great movement, the last 1 or 2 are hell.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Thats just ridiculous levels of volume you ever gonna drop it lower? I cringe everytime i see it since im more of a hit kinda guy. Good work on the PRs G!


 
It is a bit extreme, but I can't help myself. If i'm not sweating like a whore on $2  2- for- one- night, and come out like I've contracted rickets, then it's not a sucessful workout....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Your last few workouts have really kicked it up a notch, goob. Impressive as hell, man .
> 
> If that program you were doing has sparked of this much progress i think i may give it a go myself, haha. Thats awesome.
> 
> I think its great that even though the intensity is pretty high, you can still manage the volume. Not many people can handle that shit.


 
I'm on a roll at the moment. I'm not sure why, but no complaints here. 

Feel free, Witch knows how to put together a program, Witchcraft, some would say, but he's a workout alchemist.  However, I'm not sure a shamen of pain like yourself would need to borrow a workout from anyone, the way your going....



			
				scar said:
			
		

> +3 on the workout dude. that's some crazy shit


 
Cheers scar, bit by bit, i'm on a mission to kill myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

Hell no, dont complain about a training streak like this, man 

Is this new program now then? Or the tail end of Witch's one? I havent checked in properly for a little while.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Hell no, dont complain about a training streak like this, man
> 
> Is this new program now then? Or the tail end of Witch's one? I havent checked in properly for a little while.


 
It's the tail end of Witch's one.  It's been good, I might run it for a few more weeks and switch to something else.  Although "total destruction" looms like an monsterous beast on the horizon, I don't think I'm going to invoke it's wrath just yet, perhaps a 5 x5 type thing.  Not sure yet.  All ideas are welcome.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

goob said:


> It's the tail end of Witch's one.  It's been good, I might run it for a few more weeks and switch to something else.  Although "total destruction" looms like an monsterous beast on the horizon, I don't think I'm going to invoke it's wrath just yet, perhaps a 5 x5 type thing.  Not sure yet.  All ideas are welcome.





I'd hate to meet this "total destruction", if what you're doing lately doesnt actually constitute that then it must be mind-meltingly brutal.

Well that Texas Method program i put in my blog uses the 5x5 rep range. I dunno if you saw that? You could play with that template and see what you can come up with.

Is pretty good for strength gains if you're looking for that. Obviously size gains enter the equation as a welcome side effect .


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I'd hate to meet this "total destruction", if what you're doing lately doesnt actually constitute that then it must be mind-meltingly brutal.
> 
> Well that Texas Method program i put in my blog uses the 5x5 rep range. I dunno if you saw that? You could play with that template and see what you can come up with.
> 
> Is pretty good for strength gains if you're looking for that. Obviously size gains enter the equation as a welcome side effect .


 
I did, I'm sure I commented on it before.  Ironically, I was just reading it in your blog before I opened this post.

It's in contention, that's for sure.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

goob said:


> I did, I'm sure I commented on it before.  Ironically, I was just reading it in your blog before I opened this post.
> 
> It's in contention, that's for sure.



Yeah, im sure i remember you commenting on it before aswell.

But aye, its a nice template. Not many manipulate intensity and volume in quite that way. Im thinking of doing it next as well, maybe. Got a fair bit left on this ere program atm though .


----------



## tallcall (Mar 9, 2008)

It wouldn't be Goob's journal without any total destruction. Hit that big red flashing button (go on I know you want to)!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

Most impressive on the Goblets. I have so much more respect when i see people doing them now that i've actually tried them. Shit, they're hard as fuck!

Pleased the back's holding up alright, since you seem determined to push it to it's limit 

Good job mate!


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm getting too much credit here. Goob's doing all the work.

I'll be glad to help you out with some ideas for your next program though.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work out.  Prs are lookin good.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Week off??


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2008)

DB Press
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 7

Bi Lat DB Rows
60's x 7
60's x 7
60's x 7
60's x 7

WG Chins
7
7
CG Chins
7
7

Dips
BW + 27.5 x 7
BW + 27.5 x 7
BW + 27.5 x 7
BW + 27.5 x 7

Hise's
240 x 10
240 x 10
240 x 10

Pretty good.  Still somewhat on a roll...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

That's a great workout, goob!  The chins and dips are worthy!


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

Dang, I wish I could do more chins.... 

Good lookin workout Goob!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Goddamit - spoke too soon!

What are Hises??


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

db press, is that bench or shoulder? either way they are great numbers.
keep kickin ass. its a great feeling isnt it?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

On a roll indeed Senior goob!


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

Hiya Goobie Doo..


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

hey goob, you've been putting up some serious volume lately, i think those workouts would probably kill me 

keep it up anyway mate!


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's a great workout, goob! The chins and dips are worthy!


 
Thanks DOMS, it's been a good couple of weeks.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Dang, I wish I could do more chins....
> 
> Good lookin workout Goob!


 
Don't worry, soon you will be doing more Chins than a chinese hooker....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Goddamit - spoke too soon!
> 
> What are Hises??


These babies.  Weight on sholders shrug up, hold for 5 seconds.







			
				OH said:
			
		

> db press, is that bench or shoulder? either way they are great numbers.
> keep kickin ass. its a great feeling isnt it?


 
Bench, I could never do that for shoulder...


			
				JH said:
			
		

> On a roll indeed Senior goob!


Indeed messr 'House


			
				katt said:
			
		

> Hiya Goobie Doo..





			
				Stan said:
			
		

> hey goob, you've been putting up some serious volume lately, i think those workouts would probably kill me
> 
> keep it up anyway mate!


 
Cheers stan, but I'm not alone, you've been putting up some serious numbers too...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

goob said:


>



is that you, goob?  

nice dips!  EXCELLEEEENT!  (bill and ted style - complete with air guitar)


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

I never tried Hises.  Those look nice tho Im gunna try those.


----------



## goob (Mar 15, 2008)

Nad - Ain't me.  Thank god.

JH - Do it!

RDL's 
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 7
240 x 7

Front squats
130 x 7
130 x 7
130 x 7
130 x 7

Leg Press
520 x 8
520 x 8
520 x 8
520 x 8

Leg Ext
175 x 7
175 x 7
175 x 7
175 x 7

Still high in the sky, no sign of crashing down yet...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

Shit...your numbers scare me. Any plans to test 1RMs in the next few months? I think they'd be killer!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, those Romanians are looking mighty! Still loving those Front Squats i see. Are they doing good things for your thighs? The tops of my thighs are sooo thick now after starting them - makes it much more difficult to buy jeans mind you :hmm:

Hises look painful - i think i'll give them a miss. Thanks for the info though, you're a doll  And for the picture - had me going that it was you for a minute


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice pressin man and RDLS.


----------



## goob (Mar 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Shit...your numbers scare me. Any plans to test 1RMs in the next few months? I think they'd be killer!


 
No, I've never tested 1RM's, don't really plan to start. Numbers are scaring me, I don't know how far I can push it til an injury seizes me in it's evil vice...



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Yeah, those Romanians are looking mighty! Still loving those Front Squats i see. Are they doing good things for your thighs? The tops of my thighs are sooo thick now after starting them - makes it much more difficult to buy jeans mind you :hmm:
> 
> Hises look painful - i think i'll give them a miss. Thanks for the info though, you're a doll  And for the picture - had me going that it was you for a minute


 
haha, that guy had no style.  You'd never see me wearing that, or having a beard like that.  I should post a picture.....but alas no camera.  Plus, I don't want to be inindated with modelling offers....



			
				B said:
			
		

> Nice pressin man and RDLS.


 
Cheers dude, I'm way behind you though....


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheers dude, I'm way behind you though....[/QUOTE]

Not on leg presses and your lighter.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Nad - Ain't me.  Thank god.
> 
> JH - Do it!
> 
> ...



Those are impressive leg presses! Keep up the good work.



> Still high in the sky, no sign of crashing down yet...



Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds?






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Yeah "Puff the _Magic Dragon_!"


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 16, 2008)

Really nice d lifts congrats!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

if you dont have a camera, just go rob a bank, they will get plenty of good picks of you on their security cameras. and you will be on t.v. and the police take really good photos-from what i have been told.

brutal workout.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

wow dude!  excellent work on the legs!  
where did you start out at when you started front squats?  i'm thinking about giving those a shot the next time leg day rolls around and i'm not sure where to start out at.. obviously LESS than back squats.

and what are RDLs?


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

great wo Goob!  I love this journal... so many random posts between workouts.. lol


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

oh wait, i got it..
romanian dead lifts.....   duuuuuh


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Not too quick on the uptake, eh? 

Dont worry, i once got confused because i mixed up Rest Interval and Rep Max (RM...RI...ARGH!!?!?!)


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Those are impressive leg presses! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are the songs I was sung when growing up. No wonder I ended up working as a lightening jack fast, (female) celebrity fisting, kryptonite snorting drug mule with a steel cock that can punch through concrete......



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Really nice d lifts congrats!


TY!!!!!!



			
				OH said:
			
		

> if you dont have a camera, just go rob a bank, they will get plenty of good picks of you on their security cameras. and you will be on t.v. and the police take really good photos-from what i have been told.
> 
> brutal workout


 
That may just about the last place I want to go to get my photo taken. See previous post fot details.



			
				nad said:
			
		

> wow dude! excellent work on the legs!
> where did you start out at when you started front squats? i'm thinking about giving those a shot the next time leg day rolls around and i'm not sure where to start out at.. obviously LESS than back squats.


Front squats are the best muscle building exersice ever in my book. Hits the core, legs arms, every-fucking-where! Start with the bar, and just add weihts until you feel comfortable to start with, gauge your limits, and then move on from there...




			
				katt said:
			
		

> great wo Goob! I love this journal... so many random posts between workouts.. lol


Yup, it's like the 'Cheers' bar....

...only Norm's a sheep molester, Woody's an interbational crack dealer and Sam's got a concrete destroying steel cock......



			
				Norm said:
			
		

> Dont worry, i once got confused because i mixed up Rest Interval and Rep Max (RM...RI...ARGH!!?!?!)


 
That could have been so much worse......RI....M. At least you did'nt voice your confusion out loud in the shower room with that wierd guy who always watches you there.....


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

*Texas Training Method - Goob's wild- mothafuckin'- west style*



> Mon - High Volume / High Intensity (Workout A)
> Tue - Rest
> Wed - Low Volume / Low Intensity (Workout B) + Cardiovascular + Grip
> Thur - Rest
> ...


 
This will be the new program. With my on variation, which will vary again over the various weeks......


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Who are you kidding? You can't do just 9 or 12 reps per exercise.


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Who are you kidding? You can't do just 9 or 12 reps per exercise.


 
That's a good point.  I'm not used to _normal_ rep schemes, i wonder how i will feel after it?

8 x sets of focus movements should do the trick though.....


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

goob said:


> *Texas Training Method - Goob's wild- mothafuckin'- west style*
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the new program. With my on variation, which will vary again over the various weeks......



Isnt Gaz doing this also?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

You know what they say about Texas





Every things bigger in texas lol.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

hey now, don't mess with texas.  
texas rox0rz.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

goob said:


> ...only Norm's a sheep molester, Woody's an interbational crack dealer and Sam's got a concrete destroying steel cock......



Yeah - about that. Can i keep it for the weekend??

Program looks mental - proper chicken oriental! I see you're still prioritising Front Squats and Pullups, good man. 

I was going to ask you about T-bar rows. I gave em a try the other day but i found that, with the plate on the end, i couldn't get a full ROM in towards my body because the plate hit me before my hands were close enough. Do you have this problem?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

Cliff said:


> That could have been so much worse......RI....M. At least you did'nt voice your confusion out loud in the shower room with that wierd guy who always watches you there.....



Stop following me. It makes DOMS jealous.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Isnt Gaz doing this also?



Yup, its the program i wrote about in my blog 

***

Gonna be cool seeing how it pans out for both of us, too.

Lol @ what WB said though  you're gonna have volume withdrawals on the low/low day.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

goobmeister.  i'm interested to see how this program works out for you and gaz.  keeps us posted ya??

thanks for the advice on the front squats!  
one more question... if i work on front squats for a bit will my back squat strength start to go down?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> goobmeister.  i'm interested to see how this program works out for you and gaz.  keeps us posted ya??
> 
> thanks for the advice on the front squats!
> one more question... if i work on front squats for a bit will my back squat strength start to go down?



I doubt it, nothing huge anyway, and not for very long. Obviously depending on the time you stay away from them. Dont sweat it.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

JH - Not kosher.



SamEaston said:


> Yeah - about that. Can i keep it for the weekend??
> 
> Program looks mental - proper chicken oriental! I see you're still prioritising Front Squats and Pullups, good man.
> 
> I was going to ask you about T-bar rows. I gave em a try the other day but i found that, with the plate on the end, i couldn't get a full ROM in towards my body because the plate hit me before my hands were close enough. Do you have this problem?


 
You could use smaller plates, but more of them. I guess. I've never really gone for a 100% ROM, just as close as I got. Never bothered me much.

Yeah, at first glance I thought, why's Gaz thinking this will be hard? looks easy, then I realised it was 4 x compound movements as the core of the routine. And then i realised, that's pretty much what I'd been doing anyway with Witch's program, only with x2 as much sets..... I only realised this the other day that my workouts pretty much consisted of nothing but compound stuff.

But I like the look of this program. Looks suitably insane, plus it'll be good to see how I compare against Gaz with his superior build and knowledge.


			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Gonna be cool seeing how it pans out for both of us, too.
> 
> Lol @ what WB said though  you're gonna have volume withdrawals on the low/low day.


Indeed, my money's on you though. You look a LOT bigger than me (approx 163lb's) in terms of muscle, plus I'll be hiking the cardio up again, which will not be great for the program. However, my only advantage might be that I'm used to doing nothing but compound movements.....

I'll start soon....



			
				nad said:
			
		

> one more question... if i work on front squats for a bit will my back squat strength start to go down?


 
Don't know. I don't do back squats, as I think that front work you way more overall. Although if I was really intent on building my quads, I'd go with back, for the extra weight. However, front's all around action, wins for me, by a long shot.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

Today:Wed 19th: *Black Hole Son*

DB Press 
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 5

DB Bi-lat rows
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6

Dips
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 4
BW + 35 x 3

WG Chins
6
6
6
CG Chins
6
6

DB Speed Shrugs
65's x 20
65's x 20

Ok, wierd thing happend today. Almost blacked out during the shrugs. Don't know why, had to fight it, but I felt like I was going to fall over.
Was ok, and was breathing properly, so i don't know why it happend. Perhaps conditioning is down somewhat. Fuck it. Not going to stop me.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Solid workout, even with the feinting.

Did you not get enough food before your workout?


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, even with the feinting.
> 
> Did you not get enough food before your workout?


 
yeah i think so.  I had a decent amount of pasta 4 hours before, and a couple of pears and yoghurt 1 hour before the workout.  No different from normal, might have just been the movement, as I have felt a little wierd doing them before,but not to that stage.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

Workout music... Fucking classic.#





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

You almost blacked out?? How scary would that be.. ??  Do you feel ok now?

I couldn't play the video,,, it says it's no longer available... or else I'm a tard and I don't know what I'm doing.. lol


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Today:Wed 19th: *Black Hole Son*
> 
> DB Press
> 85 x 6
> ...



Nice numbers goob.  Weighted dips are awesome!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Dumbbell Press. You're actually kicking my ass. Last time I did 70 lbs. x 8 with five sets.


----------



## tallcall (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Today:Wed 19th: *Black Hole Son*
> 
> DB Press
> 85 x 6
> ...



Everything looks good!

I hate it when I get all dizzy doing things like that. I know for me it was the speed and breathing that caused problems.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, like TC said.

Were you holding your breath, or just taking too-shallow breaths? That could have been a factor.

Solid workout anyways


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

I get that too, like if i breathe too much and too fast . . im like wheeeeeeeeee 

Tremendous rows you got there too. I can't wait to see the competition when you and Gaz start the same program. Do we have to take sides?? Will me and Katt be the cheerleaders??

Give me a G!

Give me an O!

Give me an O!

Give me a B!

GO GOOB!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> You almost blacked out?? How scary would that be.. ?? Do you feel ok now?
> 
> I couldn't play the video,,, it says it's no longer available... or else I'm a tard and I don't know what I'm doing.. lol


 
It looks like it's blocked for embedding.  It's "Man in the box" by Alice in Chains, a 1990 classic.  

Feel fine, felt fine after.  I don't have a history of this sort of thing, although once I got up really fast and the next thing i knew I was feeling really pleasant, and wondering what time I 'd gone to sleep, and when I got home.  It was at that last question my mind suddeny reeled, "but I did'nt go home"?.   When I opened my eyes, I was in the hall at work, on the floor face down.  Lucky, because I was only inches from the wall, which If I'd hit, I would of fucked myself right up.


			
				JH said:
			
		

> Nice numbers goob. Weighted dips are awesome!


 
TY JH!!!!!!!  They are my best yet.



			
				V said:
			
		

> Nice Dumbbell Press. You're actually kicking my ass. Last time I did 70 lbs. x 8 with five sets


Hey V!!!! Thanks, but I do seem to recall you hitting 110lb's on them.....
How are things?



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Everything looks good!
> 
> I hate it when I get all dizzy doing things like that. I know for me it was the speed and breathing that caused problems.


 
Thanks TC.  I think it might of been speed breathing that caused it, it seems the most likely thing.



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Yeah, like TC said.
> 
> Were you holding your breath, or just taking too-shallow breaths? That could have been a factor.
> 
> Solid workout anyways


 
Shallow breaths, fast.  It had to be the cause.   It's almost a pleasant feeling, blacking out...



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I get that too, like if i breathe too much and too fast . . im like wheeeeeeeeee
> 
> Tremendous rows you got there too. I can't wait to see the competition when you and Gaz start the same program. Do we have to take sides?? Will me and Katt be the cheerleaders??
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I would workout so much better with two hot cheerleaders spurring me on.

There was a problem with the female changing room, so we have to shower together.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

ya just dont piss katt off or she will stop cheering and put you to shame lifting.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Hell yeah, I would workout so much better with two hot cheerleaders spurring me on.
> 
> There was a problem with the female changing room, so we have to shower together.  Hope you don't mind.




Of course i dont mind.

Sweetie.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya just dont piss katt off or she will stop cheering and put you to shame lifting.




nah.. I wouldn't do that... 

I'd rather be a cheerleader today.. 


We love Goob... yes we do...

We love Goob.. how bout you??.... * jumping up & down w/pom poms"


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

*Live web feed initialized*


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> nah.. I wouldn't do that...
> 
> I'd rather be a cheerleader today..
> 
> ...



Youd be better on WWE Diva squad they can actually hit ppl.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> nah.. I wouldn't do that...
> 
> I'd rather be a cheerleader today..
> 
> ...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> There was a problem with the female changing room, so we have to shower together.  Hope you don't mind.



Just don't drop the soap . . . . .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Youd be better on WWE Diva squad they can actually hit ppl.



ooooh, classy


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya just dont piss katt off or she will stop cheering and put you to shame lifting.


 
On second thoughts, perhaps katt is'nt the best for a cheerleader, she'll put me to shame.  Oh, well at least I still have Sam, ....no wait, she'll out do me too....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Of course i dont mind.
> 
> Sweetie.


Come near me again, and I'll revoke all your shearing and visitation rights to the farm.  See how you like that.

Last time this happend Gaz was jailed for 'indecently assalting' a fleece in an outdoor sports store....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Just don't drop the soap . . . . .


 
Trust me, if Gaz is anywhere near, I'll be showering with a dry suit on and holding a harpoon....

Quote:
Originally Posted by *katt* 

 
_nah.. I wouldn't do that... 

I'd rather be a cheerleader today.. 


We love Goob... yes we do...

We love Goob.. how bout you??.... * jumping up & down w/pom poms*and no underware*"

_

You are so thoughtful katt.  Mind going into overdrive.....


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

YouTube Video










Another one from the workout Ipod.....a little different but brilliant, this is more of a cardio song.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

man, I leave for a week or more and look what I missed? katt and Sam cheerleading...Gaz and goob showering together...man!

solid workouts in here man, your numbers are really shooting up!


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Today: 3.5 mile run.  Pace easy.

"Devil came by this morning,
Said he had Something to show me
I was looking like I've never seen a face before
Here we go now, let's slide into the open door

I'm seeing waves breaking form to my horizon
Yeah I'm shining
I'm seeing waves breaking form to my horizon
Lord, I'm shining" 






YouTube Video










This was the soundtrack.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Today: 3.5 mile run.  Pace easy.



sweet, yo.  treadmill or outside?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey V!!!! Thanks, but I do seem to recall you hitting 110lb's on them.....
> How are things?



You're probably right. I've been slacking off a bit, but to work on form, and I plan to bring the numbers back up again soon. Yeah, I do think I hit 110 lbs. once. I really need to get motivated.

Things are not bad. I've just been REALLY busy with school, work, and my imaginary girlfiend.


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> sweet, yo. treadmill or outside?


 
Outside. Treadmill is for slackers., and is much easier.




			
				V said:
			
		

> You're probably right. I've been slacking off a bit, but to work on form, and I plan to bring the numbers back up again soon. Yeah, I do think I hit 110 lbs. once. I really need to get motivated.
> 
> Things are not bad. I've just been REALLY busy with school, work, and my imaginary girlfiend.


 
Damn right, I remermber thinking that 110lb pressing was pretty leet.
When does school finish?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 21, 2008)

vortrit said:


> REALLY busy with school, work, and my *imaginary girlfiend*.



Ah. . . . its Palm-ela, right?


----------



## goob (Mar 22, 2008)

Hang Cleans
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

Front Squats
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

OH BB Press 
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 4

Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

SA Pulldowns/ Face Pulls
95 x 5 / 95 x 5
95 x 5 / 95 x 5
95 x 5 / 95 x 5

The roll seems to have come to an end. Weight was still up, but conditioning is lacking.  Should have been able to do more, just lacking motivation I guess....


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Outside. Treadmill is for slackers., and is much easier.



haha, that's what i thought you'd say 

great w/o, goob!  btw, what are SA pulldowns?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

still looks like a great roll to me. those hang cleans are getting heavy dude ever try hang cleans and then go into an OH press? that's one killer movement!


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> haha, that's what i thought you'd say
> 
> great w/o, goob! btw, what are SA pulldowns?


 
Straight Arm Pulldowns.  








> still looks like a great roll to me. those hang cleans are getting heavy dude ever try hang cleans and then go into an OH press? that's one killer movement!


 
Yeah, those are killer.  It's like the ultimate compound movement.   Pretty hard, take too much controlled form for my liking, I can't be bothered with spending the time to learn it properly.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

RDL's
150 x 10
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Leg Ext
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

Rev Leg Ext
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7
160 x 6

Leg Press 
520 x 8
520 x 8
520 x 8
520 x 8

Goblets
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Ok, spoke to soon.  Still on the run.  This one was probably my best numbers ever, felt wrecked afterwards.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2008)

gj.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

Good work G


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

vary nice d lifting\!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice looking workout Goob, I tried Goblets for the first time the other day, do you not find it difficult holding that 110lb DB in your hands?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Very nice looking workout Goob, I tried Goblets for the first time the other day, do you not find it difficult holding that 110lb DB in your hands?



yah i'm curious about that too.  
nice workout goober!


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> gj.





			
				B said:
			
		

> Good work G


 


			
				JH said:
			
		

> vary nice d lifting\!


TY, TY, TY!!!


			
				Stan said:
			
		

> Very nice looking workout Goob, I tried Goblets for the first time the other day, do you not find it difficult holding that 110lb DB in your hands?





			
				Nad said:
			
		

> yah i'm curious about that too.
> nice workout goober!


 
Thanks dudes.  Yeah, holding 110lb is damn tough, but its why I like goblets, as it works your upper body pretty hard aswell as legs.

The worst parts are lifting the weight to start with (I start in bottom of squat position) and putting it down after.  It can get quite sore on the wrists too holding that weight.


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2008)

DB Press 
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

DB Bi-lat rows
60's x 8
60's x 8
60's x 8
60's x 8

Dips
BW + 30 x 8
BW + 30 x 8
BW + 30 x 8
BW + 30 x 7


WG Chins
8
7
CG Chins
8
8

DB Speed Shrugs
65's x 20
65's x 20

Standard issue.  Still on this unpresidented roll.   Not bad at all.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

good numbers.

 you are starting to make the rest of us look like crap, would you knock it off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking strong in here G. How much you weighing in at?


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> good numbers.
> 
> you are starting to make the rest of us look like crap, would you knock it off.


 
I always make the rest of you look like crap.  Only not at lifting....



			
				B said:
			
		

> Looking strong in here G. How much you weighing in at?


 
At the moment, approx 156lb's.  Probably about the heaviest i've been in a while.


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

Today 4 mile run.

Wierd, ran for first 3/4 of a mile, feeling a steady build up of discomforting lower back 'pain'. I say, pain but it was more of a discomfort.

Walked for further 1. 1/4 miles, discomfort subsided somewhat. Ran for the last 2 miles, but could not get any decent pace on it. I had to run at a very easy pace as so the discomfort would not come back, - which it did, but not to the same degree as before.

I don't have any mobility problems at all, or any discomfort normally, so why does this appear while I was running? I've had this before in varying degrees, but it only first appeared when I integrated RDL's/ SLDL's into the routine.

Discomfort in this area:






This never effected me when I was running more often.  Also funny coincidence it starts at the same time I started RDL's etc. properly.

Any thoughts?? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2008)

Id watch yourself with that one, thats pretty much the same area i pulled out of whack.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

You know Goob, that is exactly the same with me. When i started doing SLDL's i was fine as long as i kept the reps between 10-12. As soon as i introduced them into my 5x5 program i started to get real problems with my lower back.

I don't know what is causing the pain so i can't help you on that front, but it seems to me that the lower back - for some people - just doesnt like heavy SLDL's/RDL's. I notice you are going pretty damn heavy for low reps, i would suggest cutting the weight by at least 25% and doing much higher reps, say 10-15? Still challenging, but in a _totally_ different way 

Not quite sure why the pain would come on when you started to run though? Maybe because you were using the muscles of the lower back to stabilise yourself, but they'd already been knocked out of whack by the heavy RDL's on the 23rd. I dunno mate, im grasping at straws


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, i couldn't help it ...

I got post 2000 in Goobs journal!! Way-hayyyyy !!

So ... what do i get ?? ...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Sorry, i couldn't help it ...
> 
> I got post 2000 in Goobs journal!! Way-hayyyyy !!
> 
> So ... what do i get ?? ...



it doesn't count if you make two posts in a row 

which means...?  i get it!


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Id watch yourself with that one, thats pretty much the same area i pulled out of whack.


 
Granted.  Wonder if I should lay off the SLDL's / RDL's for a while, because despite Sam's idea, I'm not doing them unless I can go really heavy.  And with summer approaching, I want to get out running, and hike my conditioning through the roof.  Maintaining muscle is all I really want to do, even losing some, as long as I can get really lean, and that means a lot of running.

What did you do to your back?



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> You know Goob, that is exactly the same with me. When i started doing SLDL's i was fine as long as i kept the reps between 10-12. As soon as i introduced them into my 5x5 program i started to get real problems with my lower back.
> 
> I don't know what is causing the pain so i can't help you on that front, but it seems to me that the lower back - for some people - just doesnt like heavy SLDL's/RDL's. I notice you are going pretty damn heavy for low reps, i would suggest cutting the weight by at least 25% and doing much higher reps, say 10-15? Still challenging, but in a _totally_ different way
> 
> Not quite sure why the pain would come on when you started to run though? Maybe because you were using the muscles of the lower back to stabilise yourself, but they'd already been knocked out of whack by the heavy RDL's on the 23rd. I dunno mate, im grasping at straws


 
Hmm, I was always a bit concerned about deadlifts, as i never found them all that safe, even with good form.  I don't really want to do them, unless I'm going really heavy.  It's kinda reasurring to hear someone else had similar problems.

Going to try another run tomorrow, and give up deads for this week to see what happens.

Thanks for the input Sam.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Sorry, i couldn't help it ...
> 
> I got post 2000 in Goobs journal!! Way-hayyyyy !!
> 
> So ... what do i get ?? ...





			
				Nad said:
			
		

> it doesn't count if you make two posts in a row
> 
> which means...? i get it!


 
Mad, crazy to think that this journal has had 2000 posts, I never thought it would last 2 days, never less this long.  And thats almost exactly a year since it started.

Wonder what percent of posts are about working out, and what percent are....er.........more ...er... dubious.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2008)

A sacro-iliac strain, i expect theres something on google about it. Its a pretty common cause of back pain, as is problems with the QL. Both things are in the lower back area so it could be either :-S

Rest that stuff for a few days i would, at least.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Your numbers are going up fast with Texas.  Be carefull with back pain, I was hurting in the same area and it out me out for weeks.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

goob said:


> DB Press
> 75 x 8
> 75 x 8
> 75 x 8
> ...



wow, nice pressing goo.  was that a flat or military press?  i'm guessing flat?


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> A sacro-iliac strain, i expect theres something on google about it. Its a pretty common cause of back pain, as is problems with the QL. Both things are in the lower back area so it could be either :-S
> 
> Rest that stuff for a few days i would, at least.


 
Cool.  I'll look that up.  



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Your numbers are going up fast with Texas. Be carefull with back pain, I was hurting in the same area and it out me out for weeks.


 
This is not Texas method yet, still the tail end of Witch's program.  And it took a while to pay off, but it sure is now.



			
				Nad said:
			
		

> wow, nice pressing goo. was that a flat or military press? i'm guessing flat?


 
Flat dude, there's no way I could press that much overhead with DB's.  Wish I could though....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> it doesn't count if you make two posts in a row
> 
> which means...?  i get it!





Hows the back today Goob? You could look at implementing a serious stretching routine for your hips/hams. My mum reckoned that i had tight hams, and that is the source of all my back problems. I tend to think she's right, because i was pretty committed to my stretching for a while, then it kinda became less important as the pain went away, but now i can feel that same tightness in the lower back since i've become totally complacent about my stretching.


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hows the back today Goob? You could look at implementing a serious stretching routine for your hips/hams. My mum reckoned that i had tight hams, and that is the source of all my back problems. I tend to think she's right, because i was pretty committed to my stretching for a while, then it kinda became less important as the pain went away, but now i can feel that same tightness in the lower back since i've become totally complacent about my stretching.


 
AS yesterday, no pain at all.  But I have'nt tried running yet.  That's the only time it appears.

I actually have a pretty good stretch before I do anything, and I concentrate a good bit on hams and back, using a yoga type stretch.  
I'll give myself a good stretch before I go, and then concentrate on running form while out.   Even if I'm ok, I don't think I'll go fast.  Easy is the order of the day, until back to full health.  No RDL's this week.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

As far as the percentages....   I'd give it a 20/80 split....

20 workout related... 80.. porned up...  And that's just how we like it..


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> As far as the percentages.... I'd give it a 20/80 split....
> 
> 20 workout related... 80.. porned up... And that's just how we like it..


 
80%!!!!!!!  Fuck, I've got to start working out less.......


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

4 mile run: 32:50 minutes.

Was a test. Time was poor, way off my best by around 7 minutes.

However, the important part was that my back just about held out. I had discomfort, but it was not as bad as yesterday, although this may have been down to increased stretching, concentrating on hams and back (cheers Sam!). Also paid attention to running form when out. Of course a 1/2 mile 25 degree hill did not help.

I had only had 2 eggs about 2 hours before this to eat all day, so in a way i'm not surprised that my legs barely did'nt want to move at any pace.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

Ill know youll be back to forest gump status soon G! Wow 156? No shit that makes your numbers much more impressive.


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2008)

Hang Cleans
100 x 7
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6


Front Squats
130 x 7
130 x 7
130 x 6
130 x 6


OH BB Press 
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 7

Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

SA Pulldowns/ Face Pulls
95 x 5 / 95 x 5
95 x 5 / 95 x 5
95 x 5 / 95 x 5

Roll still ongoing, but tapering off a little. Back was fine, although hang cleans presented a few minor problems.


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

dude, dont try my eating habits. that is for the experienced only.
plus i have plenty of bf to feed off of.

good numbers and volume on the fronts and hanging.
i went back to back squats today. see how that goes.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking very good still goob!

Hows things man?


----------



## tallcall (Mar 28, 2008)

You seem to be improving all the time lately! This has to stop !


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

Mate - you're almost front squatting your own bodyweight?? WTF?? and this is you with a bad back??

Im glad its feeling better though, stretching does wonders huh? Now, if only i wasn't too lazy to do it every day ...


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> dude, dont try my eating habits. that is for the experienced only.
> plus i have plenty of bf to feed off of.
> 
> good numbers and volume on the fronts and hanging.
> i went back to back squats today. see how that goes.


 
I don't really like back squats, plus I feel front squats work my more all over.  The payoff seems to be back hits the quads much more due to heavier weight.



			
				Stan said:
			
		

> Looking very good still goob!
> 
> Hows things man?


 
Goes well, cheers Stan. Back still causing me some rief while running, but it's bareable, just.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> You seem to be improving all the time lately! This has to stop !


 
I know, I think this is the best period of my lifting 'career'......



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Mate - you're almost front squatting your own bodyweight?? WTF?? and this is you with a bad back??
> 
> Im glad its feeling better though, stretching does wonders huh? Now, if only i wasn't too lazy to do it every day ...


 
Mad huh?  Never thought about it like that.  That's pretty cool, hopefully I'll be able to beat it soon.

Yeah the stretching helped, but the problem still remains.  Here are my conclusions/ diagnosis:

1) Possibly running shoes have lost abillity to absord impact, although they are not that old, and should be still good to go.

2) Due to not running recently, plus the fact that this lifting period is the best in my life, I've put on a bit of muscle, particuarly in the legs, but all over in some degree.  This extra makes it hard to run, and puts strain on my back?

3)RDL's & Hang cleans have not been kind to lower back.  Maybe given myself a latent strain, undetectable unless running.  My back has not really given problems while running.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

Today: 4 mile run.  

Time 31:56.  

About a minute off the last run, performed on the same course.  Would have beaten it by more, but for having to wait 20-40  seconds to get across a street (traffic).

Ate the same as last time out, but legs still felt heavy - great going up steep hill at low pace, but not willing to hit good speed on flats.  I reckon increased muscle mass on legs has caused this - good in the gym, useless for running.

Back still causing discomfort, this also prevented me hitting faster speed.  Former running style consisted of slow speeds followed by extended bursts of very fast running. Now, due to paying attention to form, it's asteady pace all round.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

damn cuzzo how much u weight? and do u do any sports/


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

goob said:


> Mad huh?  Never thought about it like that.  That's pretty cool, hopefully I'll be able to beat it soon.



well he _is_ a 'maderator', you know.

hey, goob.  nice run, man.  seriously 4 miles would kill me.  3 miles would.  do you find doing that much cardio starts to burn up your hard earned muscle mass or is it not really a problem?


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> damn cuzzo how much u weight? and do u do any sports/


 
About 155lb's.  Mainly train for the hardest sport of all: Wigga hunting, it's a dirty job, but someone's got to do it.

Extracts from "The Wigga hunter's guild":
Evolution of wigga's
Common Wigga footsoldiers


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> well he _is_ a 'maderator', you know.
> 
> hey, goob. nice run, man. seriously 4 miles would kill me. 3 miles would. do you find doing that much cardio starts to burn up your hard earned muscle mass or is it not really a problem?


 
I don't really know, I guess I'll lose some, but I like the size I'm at now, and don't really mind losing some in the battle to cut.  Time will tell.

I can tell you that strong leg muscles are not condusive to fast distance running, since I put on more leg muscle, I can't run nearly as fast.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Today: 4 mile run.

Time: 31:42.  Improving all the time.  Still WAAY off my best.


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

running is pretty great, especially if you can do it outdoors.. but the 'muscle size' issue always bothers me.. you work and work and work to build the leg muscles.. then you start running, or spinning in my case,, and you see them losing fat, getting smaller...and it's like ... damn..!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, i dont care what you say - the running is looking great, man .

I may try starting it up again in the summer, i have no idea how my knees will react...maybe theyll be okay.

Hows life outside the gym, man?


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

katt said:


> running is pretty great, especially if you can do it outdoors.. but the 'muscle size' issue always bothers me.. you work and work and work to build the leg muscles.. then you start running, or spinning in my case,, and you see them losing fat, getting smaller...and it's like ... damn..!!!


 
Yeah, I hear you, although its the inverse problem that bothers me at the moment - too much leg mass slows me right down. 

I guess I figured that as long as I have a reasonable muscle mass, more athletic than bodybuilder, by a long way, then I don't really care if I lose some as long as I can get ultra lean.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, i dont care what you say - the running is looking great, man .
> 
> I may try starting it up again in the summer, i have no idea how my knees will react...maybe theyll be okay.
> 
> Hows life outside the gym, man?


 
Oh you know, just ticking over, the busy life of an international crack dealer.  High class hookers, famous clientel, beach hopping, rich dirty playgirls, sports cars and private jets.....

Yeah, as long as you have good shoes - the most essential item, you'll be fine.  Just pay attention to form, and don't push it to start with, you'll be flying in no time.  I better watch out.....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, I hear you, although its the inverse problem that bothers me at the moment - too much leg mass slows me right down.
> 
> I guess I figured that as long as I have a reasonable muscle mass, more athletic than bodybuilder, by a long way, then I don't really care if I lose some as long as I can get ultra lean.



speaking of leg size...

my legs have always been big.  not fat or the really 'muscular'.  just meaty and big.  does that mean that i've always had a capacity for a lot of weight?

i'd have to say i never really liked it, but a while back i thought, 'screw it', and decided to start squatting.  maybe that's why i've been able to make quick gains?  cuz i was always able to do it and just never tried?


ONE THING IS FOR SURE.  i have NO respect whatsoever for any dude in the gym that thinks he's the shit with his wide back, big arms, and thick chest if he's got little toothpick legs.  makes me want to bust out laughing.  'woah dude, nice bench!  but how much can you squat with those skinny things down there?' there's too many of those guys at my gym...

muscle-y legs are good


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

dont worry cuzzo wiggaz r pussy. ders some wigga dat thinks hes tuff at my school but i fuck wit him everydy lol. im starting front squats soon. u like them better?


----------



## tallcall (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh you know, just ticking over, the busy life of an international crack dealer.  High class hookers, famous clientel, beach hopping, rich dirty playgirls, sports cars and private jets.....
> 
> Yeah, as long as you have good shoes - the most essential item, you'll be fine.  Just pay attention to form, and don't push it to start with, you'll be flying in no time.  I better watch out.....



Gaz is going to start stealing some of your business!


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> speaking of leg size...
> 
> my legs have always been big. not fat or the really 'muscular'. just meaty and big. does that mean that i've always had a capacity for a lot of weight?
> 
> ...


 
I really don't know, I guess small, thick legs may be better for lifting heavy, but I think it's genetics at the end of the day.

Yeah, only a fool foresakes leg work.



			
				Danny81 said:
			
		

> dont worry cuzzo wiggaz r pussy. ders some wigga dat thinks hes tuff at my school but i fuck wit him everydy lol. im starting front squats soon. u like them better?


 
Front squats are the best.  They will really help your core strength, and they work muscles all over you.  Truley a full body exersice.  Good choice putting them in your routine.



			
				TC said:
			
		

> Gaz is going to start stealing some of your business!


 
No, not yet.  He's too busy with his sheep prostitution ring....


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

DB Bench
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

WG Chins
5
5
5
CG Chins
5
5
5

WEighted Dips
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5

DB Bi-lat Rows
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6
65's x 6

DB Speed Shrugs
65's x 20
65's x 20

Nothing new, nothing brilliant.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 2, 2008)

What's your bodyfatpercentage ATM?


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> What's your bodyfatpercentage ATM?


 
Not totally sure.  Somewhere between 12-14 % I think.  Not entirely sure.

Once I get back into running fast again, it'll come right down.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2008)

Solid workout, goob!  The Dips are most worthy, too!


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice dips/DB press

Are you close to a PR on the DB press? Looks heavier than I have seen it in a while.


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

very solid db press.
how long before you think you can do 100's?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Not totally sure.  Somewhere between 12-14 % I think.  Not entirely sure.
> 
> Once I get back into running fast again, it'll come right down.



I hear that man i cant wait to cut up again! 85s on the bench is very good i think your DB press can outpress your BB press lol.


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, goob! The Dips are most worthy, too!


 
THanks Doms.  I reckon I could go to 40lb's for 5, but not 5 sets...


			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Nice dips/DB press
> 
> Are you close to a PR on the DB press? Looks heavier than I have seen it in a while.


 
Reckon I can hit 87.5's, 90's for a PR next, but probably not for 5 reps.  Once I start the new routine, there will be a day for that.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> very solid db press.
> how long before you think you can do 100's?


 
A while yet, I think....



			
				B said:
			
		

> I hear that man i cant wait to cut up again! 85s on the bench is very good i think your DB press can outpress your BB press lol.


 
Have'nt benched in ages, but there would be a huge difference I think.  BB Beching is one of my worst lifts...


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2008)

Today: 4 mile run, 

Time 31:00.  Not bad, getting faster each time.  Still got to break the 30 barrier, then the 28.  I'll be happy if I can get back to times between 26-28 minutes again.


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

Front Squats
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

OH Press
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 3

SA Pulldown/ Face pull 
100 x 5 / 95 x 5
100 x 5 / 95 x 5
100 x 5 / 95 x 5
100 x 5 / 95 x 5

Reverse crunches
20
20
20
Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

2000 metres rowing machine: 9:57.

Ok, the roll has finally ended.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

Fuck has it. Thats a solid workout!

I dont think my body would let me do that rowing after all the weights...its rebelling just thinking about it .

Seriously man, looking great 

How long do you think itll take to get back to speed (pun!) running-wise?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Gaz is going to start stealing some of your business!



Not unless i want a visit from what the girls call "big john".

You've heard of little john, but Robin Hood couldnt have conceived of his nakesake on a porno set at spring break


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fuck has it. Thats a solid workout!
> 
> I dont think my body would let me do that rowing after all the weights...its rebelling just thinking about it .
> 
> ...


 
Cheers dude.  Reckon another few weeks, to get to old abilities.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2008)

Today: Hiit.  1min @ 8mph, 1min @ 12.5 mph X 8.

Hard stuff, still was nmot going to 100% on the sprints, had a good bit left in reserve, but could not have kept 100% for 1 min.


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

Leg Press
530 x 5
530 x 5
530 x 5
530 x 5
530 x 5

Goblets
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Weighted pushups
BW + 60 x 10
BW + 60 x 10
BW + 60 x 8

Leg Ext
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Rotational Deads
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

Lat Pulldowns
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

In, out, shake it all about.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

thats my motto. be quick in and out. and yes that is for all things in life. its all about me.


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> *thats my motto. be quick in and out*. and yes that is for all things in life. its all about me.


 
katt's a lucky girl........


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

goob said:


> katt's a lucky girl........



as long as i get  mine, why waste both of ours time. right?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Hiya Goob! 

Those are MASSIVE Lat pulldowns! Hows tricks?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

goob said:


> katt's a lucky girl........



LOL thats exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

DAMN!

Good workout....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

solid, goob.  

those goblets look pretty challenging.  does it put a lot of stress on your shoulders?

is there a reason your doing lat pulldowns instead of pullups?  i've read a couple articles that say the pulldowns aren't as good.  what's your take on it?


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> as long as i get mine, why waste both of ours time. right?


 
Generous to a fault....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Hiya Goob!
> 
> Those are MASSIVE Lat pulldowns! Hows tricks?


 
Hey Sam, how was the conference? Are you back in London after your time in the motherland? Things just fine in goobland.



			
				Countryboy said:
			
		

> DAMN!
> 
> Good workout....


 
Hey Countryboy, welcome to this den of filth that sometimes passes as a journal. Although it must be said is a lot cleaner recently that it has been.....



			
				nad said:
			
		

> solid, goob.
> 
> those goblets look pretty challenging. does it put a lot of stress on your shoulders?
> 
> is there a reason your doing lat pulldowns instead of pullups? i've read a couple articles that say the pulldowns aren't as good. what's your take on it?


 
Thanks Nad. I'd go with chinups, they seem to be the best. I just did the lat pulldowns as a changeup. If your going to do anything, stick to the chins/ pull IMO.

No the goblets don't hit your shoulders at all. But they do seem to hit muscles right along your front, well worth a try.  Very effective move.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

Today: 4 miles. Time 30:47. Still not breaking 30 minutes................





















.......yet.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice running Goob, you'll break that 30 min mark in no time  I used to go jogging years ago, there was a good route near me that was around 3 miles or so, cant remember how long it took, all i know is that if I tried to run it nowadays i would probably keele over and die


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

Your numbers are outta this world, mate. That intensity + that volume is sick.

Makes me wonder what would happen if you took the volume down and put the extra energy into pushing more weight


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

i  know how you can get under the 30 minute mark. dont start your stop watch till u have ran a quarter mile.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Good run man! I say we reinstall the running contest and set goals for each other again.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice running Goob, you'll break that 30 min mark in no time  I used to go jogging years ago, there was a good route near me that was around 3 miles or so, cant remember how long it took, all i know is that if I tried to run it nowadays i would probably keele over and die


 
Cheers stan.  Don't worry, i'm finding it hard going getting back into it....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Your numbers are outta this world, mate. That intensity + that volume is sick.
> 
> Makes me wonder what would happen if you took the volume down and put the extra energy into pushing more weight


 
Thanks dude appreciate it, but there's way better people on here than me.  I'd only just about make the middle ground at lifting. You for one.

I guess we will find out soon.  This is Texas week.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> i know how you can get under the 30 minute mark. dont start your stop watch till u have ran a quarter mile.


 
...oh I was.  I started it 100 yards from the finishing line.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Good run man! I say we reinstall the running contest and set goals for each other again.


 
Challenge accepted.  How about a 4 mile time?  What do you reckon.

This sounds good:  Texas vs Gaz,    Running: vs Brutus.

Plenty motivation.

also...

Drinking vs Jailhouse.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2008)

Texas Part 1.

Front squats
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5

Leg Press 
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5

WG Chins
5
5
5
5
5

Bent Over row
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

1min @ 8 mph
1min @ 12 mph
1 min @ 6 mph
X 4 on treadmill.


Good start on Texas.  This was much like the rep scheme from Witch's routine.  Did not find it too hard.  Running however, was....   After all that.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Now THAT looks like my kinda workout  That treadmill carry-on afterwards though ...  are you up to with that _on a leg day??_

So, what's the difference between 5 x 5 and this Texas Method then? There's obviously a difference but i can't be bothered trawling your journal to find it, since we're soon going to have to start measuring it in light years 

Oh and yeah, the conference was brilliant - right up geek street  Thanks for asking! and i had a great time at home. There's something about fried food and bagpipes that i just love


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn...  another fine job!

Makes my treadmill look like......  a walk on the treadmill...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

I challenge you to run a 30min 4 mile run.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Now THAT looks like my kinda workout  That treadmill carry-on afterwards though ...  are you up to with that _on a leg day??_



no shit, dude.  you're mad!  mad _strong_!


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Now THAT looks like my kinda workout  That treadmill carry-on afterwards though ...  are you up to with that _on a leg day??_
> 
> So, what's the difference between 5 x 5 and this Texas Method then? There's obviously a difference but i can't be bothered trawling your journal to find it, since we're soon going to have to start measuring it in light years
> 
> Oh and yeah, the conference was brilliant - right up geek street  Thanks for asking! and i had a great time at home. There's something about fried food and bagpipes that i just love


 
Yeah, don't underestimate just how hard it is to run after doing that.  It was way worse than the workout.

Texas is on page 65 I think.  It's 5x5, @ 6rm, 10x 10 @ 10rm, and 3 x 3 - going for Pr's.  Or something of that ilk.
Also, it's 2 x upper + 2 x lower compuond moves = accssesory lifts per workout.



			
				countryboy said:
			
		

> Damn... another fine job!
> 
> Makes my treadmill look like...... a walk on the treadmill...


Thanks dude, but you've got to remember, this is me getting back into running, I could do 4 miles in 26 mins and 3 in 18 not that long ago.  So I've got a massive headstart.



			
				B said:
			
		

> I challenge you to run a 30min 4 mile run.


 
See post below....


			
				nad said:
			
		

> no shit, dude. you're mad! mad _strong_!


 
haha, you sound like a literate danny81....


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Today: 4 miles.  30:23 minutes.

Brutus, not sure if this counts, or if I had to get under 30 mins?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude, you're improving awesomely. I reckon you'll be sub 30 mins within 3-4 runs.

And Sam, theres an overview of Texas in my blog if you can't find it in here


----------



## tallcall (Apr 10, 2008)

Run Goob Run!






YouTube Video











 - Goob, cross country drug hauling crack mule!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

goob said:


> haha, you sound like a literate danny81....



........  too late to delete my comment?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, don't underestimate just how hard it is to run after doing that.  It was way worse than the workout.
> 
> Texas is on page 65 I think.  It's 5x5, @ 6rm, 10x 10 @ 10rm, and 3 x 3 - going for Pr's.  Or something of that ilk.
> Also, it's 2 x upper + 2 x lower compuond moves = accssesory lifts per workout.



I know, i can imagine how bad it was. My advice to you : DON'T DO IT 

Thanks for the info, sounds cool. Might use it in place of my next 5x5 attack 



Gazhole said:


> And Sam, theres an overview of Texas in my blog if you can't find it in here



Shameless plug 

Nah, thanks for that. I saw an article on EB aswell, you probably wrote that one too


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Run Goob Run!
> 
> 
> - Goob, cross country drug hauling crack mule!


 
"Life's a lot like a box of chocolates......................only mine have a methylated crack-cocaine chewy soft centre..."



			
				Nad said:
			
		

> ........ too late to delete my comment?


 
Only if you can take a deLorian to 88mph.....



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> I know, i can imagine how bad it was. My advice to you : DON'T DO IT
> 
> Thanks for the info, sounds cool. Might use it in place of my next 5x5 attack


 
Early days, but I am enjoying it.  Makes a difference from my usual 40 set marathons....


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2008)

Texas Part 2: Wierd, recovery type day...  

RDL's
200 x 6
200 x 6

DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 6

Hyper Extentions
BW + 30 x 6
BW + 30 x 6

Dips
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6

Treadmill HIIT 
1min @ 9mph
1min @ 13mph
x 5

This was alien to me.  Not heavy, not high reps, not challenging.  What is the point I thought?

But alas, every map has a road, and this was obviously a sub-route in the drive to glory.  (Sorry, got momentarily possessed by Maniclion..., strong drugs)


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

looks like the Texas Method is treating you pretty well. your volume and intensity is nuts! great job man. nice running too


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2008)

good shit mang. dat texas method looks raw mah dude


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like the Texas Method is treating you pretty well. your volume and intensity is nuts! great job man. nice running too


 
So far so good.  It's strange going from my 'feasts' of volume to this.

But I think the change will do good.#



			
				danny said:
			
		

> good shit mang. dat texas method looks raw mah dude


 
Cheers....I think?


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

Today: 4mile run

Time 30:33.  Breathing has got better, but this running and texas is killing my legs.  I did not have the extra leg strength/ endurance to hit a fast tempo.  Once my legs have recovered, I could beat 30 mins.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> good shit mang. dat texas method looks raw mah dude



Qoi??

Shit hot new avi you got there! Shit hot ... you see what i did there ... avi ... flames ... ahh shit it. Im all geed up because i just had 20 grams of sugar


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Damned right you could.

You're consistently around the 30 minute area, so it shouldnt be a stretch for you to get a lot better than that if you stopped killing yourself on the weights .

I cant imagine doing that much running as well as heavy leg work. Its no wonder you're finding it tough, lol.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Qoi??
> 
> Shit hot new avi you got there! Shit hot ... you see what i did there ... avi ... flames ... ahh shit it. Im all geed up because i just had 20 grams of sugar



sam, don't encourage the munchkin.  lol

goob, wow man.  75lb DB press.  my arms would break.  whippin' up a storm in here as usual.   nice work!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 12, 2008)

goob r u frum england?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> goob r u frum england?



Must be his poise and debonair charm that gave it away


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

THanks y'all ^^^^^^^




danny81 said:


> goob r u frum england?


 
No, from goobland.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Must be his poise and debonair charm that gave it away


 
Why thank you Sam. I always make an effort to inject some sophistication and class with every post into peoples journals.

Good of you to notice.


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

Front Squats
150 x 4
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

Leg Press
560 x 3
560 x 4
560 x 4
560 x 4

WG Chins (40 sec rest between sets)
5
5
5
5
4

BB Rows
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3

Face Pulls 
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3

Cable Curls
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6

This was very wierd.  Not used to this low volume.  Sorry Gaz, but I just could'nt stick to the template, 3 x 3 seemed to low, so I added an extra rep and set in places.

The one advantage in low volume is that I could have been in and out in under 30 mins.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 13, 2008)

good w/o man!  i know what you mean about low volume.  my new routine is really really low compared to my old one.  part of me wonders if i'll feel like i really got a workout at all...



SamEaston said:


> Must be his poise and debonair charm that gave it away



lol, that's a nice way of indirectly complimenting yourself, sam


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lol, that's a nice way of indirectly complimenting yourself, sam



I would have to be English in order for that to be a compliment.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Must be his poise and debonair charm that gave it away



no cuz he said cheers and i only heard dizzee rascal say dat and hes from england


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

not the normal crazy-like high volume/intensity I am used to seeing in here, but it's still one heck of a workout dude

I posted a question in the training section about shoes, and since you're the running man, maybe I'll ask you. what should I be looking for in a pair of shoes? I plan on starting sprints come summer, and also more than likely the occasional basketball and soccer game. any decent brands you'd recommend?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

Ha, I told you you wouldn't stick to the Texas template. The template is made for us ordinary folks, who experience _fatigue_ after a set or three, not _warm up_.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> not the normal crazy-like high volume/intensity I am used to seeing in here, but it's still one heck of a workout dude
> 
> I posted a question in the training section about shoes, and since you're the running man, maybe I'll ask you. what should I be looking for in a pair of shoes? I plan on starting sprints come summer, and also more than likely the occasional basketball and soccer game. any decent brands you'd recommend?


 
I posted in your thread Scar, basically it's comfort + shock absortion.
You weigh under 170lb's right?  If so, just get a pair of running shoes from the sports store, asics or sacounys or New balance the best bet.  Although running shoes are not going to be good for soccer, in that they don't offer much protection when leathering the ball....

And thanks dude.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Ha, I told you you wouldn't stick to the Texas template. The template is made for us ordinary folks, who experience _fatigue_ after a set or three, not _warm up_.


 
Damn you Witch, is there anything you don't know.

Your prophecy held true.  I just could'nt stick to it, even though it was as heavy as I 've gone, it did'nt feel like I was doing enough......

I blame your program, it's enabled me to do _too_ much......


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2008)

No point in lowering the volume, if you can handle it.


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> No point in lowering the volume, if you can handle it.


 
True.  I'll stick as close to the template for this program as I can, and still feel like I've beaten myself up....


RDL's
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

DB Press
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5

Hyper's
BW+ 35 x 10
BW+ 35 x 10
BW+ 35 x 10
BW+ 35 x 10

Dips
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 4
BW + 35 x 4

Cable Crunches
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Good workout, good numbers all around.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no cuz he said cheers and i only heard dizzee rascal say dat and hes from england



Yeah, he was copying me 

Nice RDL's Goob - astounding weight, that's what ... 2x your body weight almost?? Christ . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Good looking workouts man.

And dont sweat it - templates are just templates. My program doesnt even follow my own template .

Its the basic precepts that are the important parts in this program. The actual levels of volume/intensity/recovery are obviously gonna vary 

Looking solid though, hopefully the PRs will come thick and fast!


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, he was copying me
> 
> Nice RDL's Goob - astounding weight, that's what ... 2x your body weight almost?? Christ . . .


 
I know, great feeling being able to do that. You probably are'nt far off in similar feats.  Especially adding mental cardio sessions to the end of full workouts.....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Good looking workouts man.
> 
> And dont sweat it - templates are just templates. My program doesnt even follow my own template .
> 
> ...


 
Thanks dude.  I hear you on that.  I like this program so far, it's about perfect in terms of volume (well - apart from the PR day, but even that enables me to push hard).

Not only that, nearly all lifts on my second last workouts wer PR's. I just don't list em.


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

Today: 4 miles.

Time: unknown.

Legs still no where near 100%, and won't be without 4+ days off.  But i am getting faster, however breathing not at optimum.


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

seems a lot of people have the running bug now...  I guess I'd better get with the program.!!

Love the new avi.. it's so you..


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

solid workout goob. those are some very nice RDLs 

thanks for the shoe question response, that's a good website. I haven't bought any yet though, still in the process of finding the right pair.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 16, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ........  too late to delete my comment?








YouTube Video











 Star Trek Time Warp






YouTube Video


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2008)

things are looking awesome in here. 

just remember not to fall while you are running, or you will have a knee that looks likes katts.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 16, 2008)

nice work Goob your still on a roll I see!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

StanUk said:


> nice work Goob your still on a roll I see!



Goob never stops.


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks y'all.

Today's workout:

Front Squats
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

WG Chins 
8
8
8

Leg Press 
480 x 10
480 x 10
480 x 10
480 x 10

BB Rows
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

OH Press BB
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

1 min @ 8 mph
1 min @ 12.5 mph
x 5

This was this wierd recovery day that i can't get used to.  Lowered weights felt strange, but it still did the trick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

Well recovery is just part of the game man.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2008)

Trust me after the recovery day youll feel strong as an ox when it comes to strength day. Its weird but it works. Good session


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Trust me after the recovery day youll feel strong as an ox when it comes to strength day. Its weird but it works. Good session


 
Hmm.  We shall see.  Although you can probably write this off due to the running. As B said, recovery is needed.

Liking the routine though, good stuff gaz.


----------



## goob (Apr 17, 2008)

Return of the dreaded, the evil, the beast of two backs....

HIIT

80 m Sprints 90-100% Effort
30-60 second rest.
X 10

Strange, what should have been really realy brutal, actually turned out to be almost easy. Maybe I did'nt push myself enough, or the rest interval was too long. Either way, steady state  running felt harder.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 17, 2008)

back to running?!  The underground drug seine will never be the same!  

Nice progress on the deads!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

goob said:


> Return of the dreaded, the evil, the beast of two backs....
> 
> HIIT
> 
> ...



It's funny how that happens actually. It used to happen to me too. After training all summer for sprints, we would go into winter training for long distance, and jesus christ on a bike, it was unbearable. I reckon you get used to the fact that you're only going all out for a very short time (in relation to the amount of time you'll run steady state) and so keeping a reasonable pace on for a long time is really hard to start off with. 

Plus, you already know what your times/targets were last time you ran that distance, and you're pushing yourself to reach it again. Now that's gotta take it out of you


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> back to running?! The underground drug seine will never be the same!
> 
> Nice progress on the deads!


 

Howdy JH.  Yeah, figure I might get back into it, plus i'm competing against Brutus.  Hows things?


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> It's funny how that happens actually. It used to happen to me too. After training all summer for sprints, we would go into winter training for long distance, and jesus christ on a bike, it was unbearable. I reckon you get used to the fact that you're only going all out for a very short time (in relation to the amount of time you'll run steady state) and so keeping a reasonable pace on for a long time is really hard to start off with.
> 
> Plus, you already know what your times/targets were last time you ran that distance, and you're pushing yourself to reach it again. Now that's gotta take it out of you


 

Makes sense.  I'm way off my best times, but the HIIT will help me get back to it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2008)

Same thing happens to a powerlifter when they go high reps they put to much force into the first 5-7 reps and burn out on 10 when they should be able to get 12 reps.



SamEaston said:


> It's funny how that happens actually. It used to happen to me too. After training all summer for sprints, we would go into winter training for long distance, and jesus christ on a bike, it was unbearable. I reckon you get used to the fact that you're only going all out for a very short time (in relation to the amount of time you'll run steady state) and so keeping a reasonable pace on for a long time is really hard to start off with.
> 
> Plus, you already know what your times/targets were last time you ran that distance, and you're pushing yourself to reach it again. Now that's gotta take it out of you


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

great stuff in here man. I am not surprised with your running capacity that that HIIT session didn't destroy you!

how do you feel about HIIT as a way of cardio? or is that a dumb question, lol


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great stuff in here man. I am not surprised with your running capacity that that HIIT session didn't destroy you!
> 
> how do you feel about HIIT as a way of cardio? or is that a dumb question, lol


 

Thanks Scar.

I don't know if it is more or less effective.  What it does do is enable you to up your VO2 max, and as a result running distance becomes easier and faster.  The next 4 mile I do (provided my legs hold up) will definately beat 30 minutes.

At the momment, I find it easier, and perversly, am actually enjoying it......


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

RDL's
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 2

DB Press
90 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3
90 x 3

Hyper Ext
BW + 40 x 8
BW + 40 x 8
BW + 40 x 8

Dips
BW+ 42.5 x 4
BW+ 42.5 x 4
BW+ 42.5 x 4
BW+ 42.5 x 4

Cable Crunches
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Improvement in all areas except DB bench. Still not used to this low volume, but responding well to super heavy moves.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Great workout, goob!

I really like low rep workouts.  Nothing makes my body grow faster.  Well, except perhaps for HIT.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 21, 2008)

dats som good stuff iight tere

i tink i tuk dannys keybard my bad


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Howdy JH.  Yeah, figure I might get back into it, plus i'm competing against Brutus.  Hows things?



Doin good nowa dayz..  Ive been running back in forth to my gym recently to get in to the running game.
Your RDLs are nice!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> dats som good stuff iight tere
> 
> i tink i tuk dannys keybard my bad



Funny as fuck


----------



## tallcall (Apr 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Funny as fuck


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, goob!  that is some serious weight you're moving.
+42.5 dips??  

i moved up to 22.5 the other day and i though i was doing good but... damn!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

"low volume" lol. Those dips are really up there man keep that shit up!


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, goob!
> 
> I really like low rep workouts. Nothing makes my body grow faster. Well, except perhaps for HIT.


 
Yeah, it's strange.  Goes against my usual volume^95million workout equation.


			
				TC said:
			
		

> dats som good stuff iight tere
> 
> i tink i tuk dannys keybard my bad


 
In comprehension of this assay of chaff, one hast predicate one's self in typing with Maniclion's typewriter.



			
				nads said:
			
		

> wow, goob! that is some serious weight you're moving.
> +42.5 dips??
> 
> i moved up to 22.5 the other day and i though i was doing good but... damn


 
Thanks Nads. Word to your mother.  No. really, tell her I'll get the money I owe...

Thats the best I've done, but in all honestly you are on some curve of improvement.  You seem to be getting very strong, very fast.

"





			
				B said:
			
		

> low volume" lol. Those dips are really up there man keep that shit up!


 
Yeah texas rules, it seems like my good streak is still going.  Not only that, but i'm eating under maintanence.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

Today: HIIT

100 m sprint 95% max effort.
Rest 30 seconds.
Repeat x 10

Easy (ish)


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

i think you are having way to much fun with your workouts. just add 20 lbs. to all your exercises and go for it. really it works.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hows Week 3 working out for you?

Just started first day of Week 1, so I'm looking forward to banging out some bigger numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

You're making awesome progress, dude


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> i think you are having way to much fun with your workouts. just add 20 lbs. to all your exercises and go for it. really it works.


 
....that's not too far off what I have been doing so far.



			
				danzik said:
			
		

> Hows Week 3 working out for you?
> 
> Just started first day of Week 1, so I'm looking forward to banging out some bigger numbers.


Noticed, you've made a great start, and you won't regret it.  I'm doing the heaviest lifts, almost across the board that I've ever done.   The low volume/ super heavy day is fun.  Does go against my volume^45million philosophy though.

Still don't like the recovery day though. 



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> You're making awesome progress, dude


 
Cheers dude, best ever really.  Good program.

At your sig, wait, ....maybe that should be


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

nice log in here buddy...haha you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Cheers dude, best ever really.  Good program.
> 
> At your sig, wait, ....maybe that should be




Oh calm down, if you were dyslexic you wouldnt have a problem with it 

And awesome, glad to hear it 

Hows things generally? Running seems to be going well as well as the lifting!


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

thewicked said:


> nice log in here buddy...haha you guys are hilarious.


 
cheers dude.  It's usually a bit more humerous in here.  Usually the sort of thing no-one else wants in their journal ends up in here......


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Oh calm down, if you were dyslexic you wouldnt have a problem with it
> 
> And awesome, glad to hear it
> 
> Hows things generally? Running seems to be going well as well as the lifting!


 
I must have posted that  about 16 times in scar's journal, and another 10 times elsewhere.  Must be some kind of record.  Definately the best smiley.

Yeah, the running is getting better, but it + weights is wreaking havoc on me.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

You love it really!

I was pleasantly surprised with the tiredness ensuing from the workout today. Its always wankering after a layoff.

I swear, 5x5 isnt miles away from 4x6 but its at least twice as difficult.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> cheers dude.  It's usually a bit more humerous in here.  Usually the sort of thing no-one else wants in their journal ends up in here......



haha hey man good times is good times no matter where they happen! or at least that's what she tells me..


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

I second what goob said...our journals are kinda 60%-40% in favour of random insults, dirty jokes, and badly photoshopped pictures of me and sheep.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I second what goob said...our journals are kinda 60%-40% in favour of random insults, dirty jokes, and badly photoshopped pictures of me and sheep.


 
Yeah, for a while it was like one workout per 3 pages of abuse and random offensive humour.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

I remember that, that was awesome. I totally forgot it was a workout journal.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^ The good ol' days.  

This journal should never loose it's modus operandi.  If I ever leave, use it as a battleground, or dumping ground for offensive humour.

We need more humour.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

check it out, yo!  you can share a name with the dance, 'boogie woogie'!






YouTube Video











slick, bro


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

You've been warned.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

lol well goob, you win.  nobody i can think of would be stupid enough to bring that upon themselves knowingly.

except for danny.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> You've been warned.



LOL. Good stuff on the sprints G.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Front Squats
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 4

Chins CG
BW + 20 x 5
BW + 20 x 5
BW + 20 x 5
BW + 20 x 4
BW + 20 x 3

Leg Press
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5
520 x 5

BB Rows
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5 (2 half reps)
120 x 5 (3 Half reps)

Crunch Machine
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

Tough workout, but worthy.  Was spent on the BB Rows.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lol well goob, you win. nobody i can think of would be stupid enough to bring that upon themselves knowingly.
> 
> except for danny.


 
Even danny knows better. 

Did you like your picture?



			
				B said:
			
		

> LOL. Good stuff on the sprints G.


 
Thanx.  Look in Nads journal, if you want to know what that comment was about....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent Front Squats, and a great workout overall, goob!


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Excellent Front Squats, and a great workout overall, goob!


 
Thanks DOMS, i'm glad you've decided to enter "total destruction", as you've cranked out some crazy shit in the past.  The competition is going to be crazy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks DOMS, i'm glad you've decided to enter "total destruction", as you've cranked out some crazy shit in the past.  The competition is going to be crazy.



I've one "exercise" in mind that I'm going to save for as my trump card.

Thinking about it, am I understanding how this thing is going to work?  It's not just a one-time thing. We're going to keep upping it and trying to outdo each other, correct?

And yeah, I've done some crazy shit.  I'm still rather fond of the 8.5 minute workouts.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've one "exercise" in mind that I'm going to save for as my trump card.
> 
> Thinking about it, am I understanding how this thing is going to work? It's not just a one-time thing. We're going to keep upping it and trying to outdo each other, correct?


 
I think to start off it was to be just one week - as many attempts you wish, but only your best workout counts.

However, now that you mention it................


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> I think to start off it was to be just one week - as many attempts you wish, but only your best workout counts.
> 
> However, now that you mention it................



I think that a little oneupmanship would be fun.

We really need to set the rules.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I think that a little oneupmanship would be fun.
> 
> We really need to set the rules.


 
I think Gaz has laid down a few in his journal.

I guess we could make a thread for all those interested to register interest, and to fine tune the rules.

Afterwards, for the actual event, start another thread in which to post our efforts.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll get Gaz to start a thread here in the journals just for it.


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'll get Gaz to start a thread here in the journals just for it.


 
Sweet.  This is going to be a lot of fun ( and pain...)


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've one "exercise" in mind that I'm going to save for as my trump card.



It's cock pushups isn't it.  Gotta keep it strong for those pretty latinos right?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd love to make it a regular thing, would be awesome 

Also, any additions, changes, or complete rewrites of any way you think the thing should be judge just go for it.

WB posted a workout that totally fucked my set of rules up so looks like ima have to rewrite the damned things again, lol.

I have some ideas on how to do that though .


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> It's cock pushups isn't it. Gotta keep it strong for those pretty latinos right?


 
 For some reason cock pushups only seem to turn up in this journal.




			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> I'd love to make it a regular thing, would be awesome
> 
> Also, any additions, changes, or complete rewrites of any way you think the thing should be judge just go for it.
> 
> ...


 
Same here, but where the hell do you go after this?  These workouts will be the ultimate?


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Today: 4 mile run

Time 30:54

Ok, I did'nt break the 30 min barrier.  But I know why - I had'nt eaten anything really beforehand, no carbs anyway and very little cals.

I was wrecked afterwards.


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

you know your body cant run on reputation alone. and from what im seeing in here. i dont think that would be a good thing anyways.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> you know your body cant run on reputation alone. and from what im seeing in here. i dont think that would be a good thing anyways.


 
Probably not.  It was actually a damn good time for not having ate.  I usually do a 200 m 85% effort sprint at the end, but i just did not have the gas.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Was thinking, if this TD2008 thing kicks off and it becomes a running game of one-up-manship, this could herald a new dawn of training.  Participants will become really fit.  (or crippled)

What originally was a competition between me and gaz has grown more legs than a barrell of millipedes...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

great workout on the previous page. you're front squatting almost as much as I am back squatting!...very nice chins too



goob said:


> Was thinking, if this TD2008 thing kicks off and it becomes a running game of one-up-manship, this could herald a new dawn of training.  Participants will become really fit.  (or crippled)
> 
> What originally was a competition between me and gaz has grown more legs than a barrell of millipedes...



you guys might have to patent the idea...then go into business together, make "do-it yourself" videos, and sell them...


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout on the previous page. you're front squatting almost as much as I am back squatting!...very nice chins too
> 
> 
> 
> you guys might have to patent the idea...then go into business together, make "do-it yourself" videos, and sell them...


 
Thanks Scar.  And thats not such a bad idea, if it was marketable it would be brilliant.  Who knows, it might take off.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

Front Squats
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

Leg Press
560 x 3
560 x 4
560 x 4
560 x 4


CG Chins 
BW + 25 x 4
BW + 25 x 4
BW + 25 x 3
BW + 25 x 3

BB Rows
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3
130 x 3

Face Pulls 
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3

Cable Curls
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6


Good workout. Still improving, bit by bit.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks Scar.  And thats not such a bad idea, if it was marketable it would be brilliant.  Who knows, it might take off.



Well if anything is gonna get people off their asses to train hard its the possibility of winning against other people 

Workout was better than good, man  leg work is definitely getting better every time, and your upper body work has always been solid.

Noich!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 26, 2008)

great squattage my man you are definitely going up!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Great workout, goob!  Solid chins!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice workout...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Front squats are looking killer diller mate.

So, i must have missed this 'total destruction' carry on ... what's occurring with that??


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Well if anything is gonna get people off their asses to train hard its the possibility of winning against other people
> 
> Workout was better than good, man  leg work is definitely getting better every time, and your upper body work has always been solid.
> 
> Noich!


 
Cheers dude. Yeah, thats going to be a major draw, and I think people will get some great results (or ricketts) in raising the bar against each other.

Thanks for the compliment.  



			
				scar said:
			
		

> great squattage my man you are definitely going up


Word.  Yeah it just keeps getting better, but this is the first time I've tried to get PR's, and they just keep coming. (Never list them though)



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Great workout, goob! Solid chins!


 


			
				CB said:
			
		

> Nice workout...


Thanks Dudes. 'preciate it.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Front squats are looking killer diller mate.
> 
> So, i must have missed this 'total destruction' carry on ... what's occurring with that??


 
You'd love it - right up your street.

Basically, design and do the most hardcore evil workout ever.  The hardest wins.  Points for a number of fields, but it's proportionate to you. E.g, a heavy weight for you gets points, but proportionately, a much heavier weight for someone stronger gets the same weight.   So its measured in relation to your abilities.

Full details in Gaz's journal.  thread to follow.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Basically, design and do the most hardcore evil workout ever.  The hardest wins.  Points for a number of fields, but it's proportionate to you. E.g, a heavy weight for you gets points, but proportionately, a much heavier weight for someone stronger gets the same weight.   So its measured in relation to your abilities.
> 
> Full details in Gaz's journal.  thread to follow.



Coolio. 

Prepare to get whipped ...


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Coolio.
> 
> Prepare to get whipped ...


 
You kinky thing.....





.....it's on like donkeykong.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

You're the purple one BTW ...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

And Gaz is the yellow ...

*sniggers*


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> You're the purple one BTW ...


 
Play your cards right and I'll give you something purple....




			
				Sam said:
			
		

> And Gaz is the yellow ...
> 
> *sniggers*


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Play your cards right and I'll give you something purple....


 






goob said:


>


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


>


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

greatest log in here! you guys are ridiculous..

the workout you posted about 5 pages ago ( LOL) was damn good man... looking REAL solid!


----------



## Mista (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Front Squats
> 
> CG Chins
> BW + 25 x 4
> ...



I have never tried weighted chins. I will my next workout. I'm guessing it's pretty killer?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

goob said:


>



Dude, thats seriously the funniest fucking thing ive ever seen 

When should i post the TD2008 thread? Do you think the rules could be improved at all?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

thewicked said:


> greatest log in here! you guys are ridiculous..
> 
> the workout you posted about 5 pages ago ( LOL) was damn good man... looking REAL solid!



Some (seriously) funny shit!

uh, there was a workout posted??  Must'a missed that with all the


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

thewicked said:


> greatest log in here! you guys are ridiculous..
> 
> the workout you posted about 5 pages ago ( LOL) was damn good man... looking REAL solid!


 
Thanks wicked!!! It's more like a hooker bar than a journal.

(-Not that I've been to one, Sam described one to me....)



			
				Mista said:
			
		

> I have never tried weighted chins. I will my next workout. I'm guessing it's pretty killer?


 
Hey Mista.  Not too bad for first couple of sets, but quickly got worse.  First time I tried them, Still felt easier than BW WG chins....



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Dude, thats seriously the funniest fucking thing ive ever seen
> 
> When should i post the TD2008 thread? Do you think the rules could be improved at all?


 
Post it now, but for a few weeks time.  I think you've done a bang up job on the rules, I might take a quick reminder of them, but I think you certainly nailed it.


			
				Countryboy said:
			
		

> Some (seriously) funny shit!
> 
> uh, there was a workout posted?? Must'a missed that with all the
> :rofl mao:


 
Workouts??????  Speak English my good man?   Whats a workout?


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

hahah sam sounds like a good person to know buddy.. lmao show you some things you might be missing out on!


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

thewicked said:


> hahah sam sounds like a good person to know buddy.. lmao show you some things you might be missing out on!


 
Yeah, I bet she knows a few tricks......


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

A bit of old school brilliance for you...






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2008)

RDL's
260 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

DB Press
95 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

Hyper Extention
BW + 40 x 10
BW + 40 x 10
BW + 40 x 10

Dips
BW + 42.5 x 5
BW + 42.5 x 5
BW + 42.5 x 5
BW + 42.5 x 5

Face pulls
100 x 7
100 x 7

Exhausting workout.  Very satisfying, I knew I'd done what I wanted afterwards.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a huge workout, man. Shit...some of the biggest compounds out there!

No wonder you're knackered, lol. That looks killer 

Kudos for keeping the intensity going right to the end!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a huge workout, man. Shit...some of the biggest compounds out there!
> 
> No wonder you're knackered, lol. That looks killer
> 
> Kudos for keeping the intensity going right to the end!



qft right there! good lord how mercy! 

who let goob out of his cage today! JESUS!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

dude.  you're killing me here.  how the hell am i supposed to catch up to you if you keep going into beast mode?!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Goob  >


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Nice DB presses and good compounds man.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a huge workout, man. Shit...some of the biggest compounds out there!
> 
> No wonder you're knackered, lol. That looks killer
> 
> Kudos for keeping the intensity going right to the end!


 
Thanks dude.  For someone who laughs in the face of volume, fatrs in it's face and then sleeps with it's sister and dose'nt call her back, I'm finding this routine surprisingly tough.



			
				wicked said:
			
		

> qft right there! good lord how mercy!
> 
> who let goob out of his cage today! JESUS!


 
Haha, thanks dude.  THe zookeeper left it unlocked by mistake, something to do with the thorazine I put in his coffee, and I escaped for a little while.  Still, I 've got a loooooonnnnnnngggggg way to go before I can hold a torch to the stuff your doing...



			
				Nads said:
			
		

> dude. you're killing me here. how the hell am i supposed to catch up to you if you keep going into beast mode?!


 
Nonsense, it won't be long before your way past,s o far past that you when you look back, you'll be squinting like the unholy union of a 12th generation inbred redneck and Sloth from the Goonies...


			
				Nads said:
			
		

>


192...and counting.



			
				CB said:
			
		

> Goob >


 
Thanks dude.  But, there's more deserving people than me of that smiley.
This is more like me...


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a huge workout, man. Shit...some of the biggest compounds out there!
> 
> No wonder you're knackered, lol. That looks killer
> 
> Kudos for keeping the intensity going right to the end!


 
Thanks dude.  For someone who laughs in the face of volume, fatrs in it's face and then sleeps with it's sister and dose'nt call her back, I'm finding this routine surprisingly tough.



			
				wicked said:
			
		

> qft right there! good lord how mercy!
> 
> who let goob out of his cage today! JESUS!


 
Haha, thanks dude.  THe zookeeper left it unlocked by mistake, something to do with the thorazine I put in his coffee, and I escaped for a little while.  Still, I 've got a loooooonnnnnnngggggg way to go before I can hold a torch to the stuff your doing...



			
				Nads said:
			
		

> dude. you're killing me here. how the hell am i supposed to catch up to you if you keep going into beast mode?!


 
Nonsense, it won't be long before your way past,s o far past that you when you look back, you'll be squinting like the unholy union of a 12th generation inbred redneck and Sloth from the Goonies...


			
				Nads said:
			
		

>


192...and counting.



			
				CB said:
			
		

> Goob >


 
Thanks dude.  But, there's more deserving people than me of that smiley.
This is more like me...





			
				B said:
			
		

> Nice DB presses and good compounds man.


 
Cheers B.  Still lagging behind you though...


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Today: 3 mile run.  Untimed.


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

That's funny.... what movie is that from???


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

suberb workout on the previous page man! those are some solid RDLs and dips


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> YouTube Video


 
Scary movie - brilliant. Black news presenter: " White folks are dead, I'm getting the fuck out of here."  Gold.

That girl in the middle is smoking.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> suberb workout on the previous page man! those are some solid RDLs and dips


 
Cheers dude.  It's a long way from my standard issue volume x 900,000 style, but it certainly works like a one-legged, deformed hooker trying to make ends meet.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

I've been learning Ivy league MMA...






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Saturday:

Warmup: 1 mile jog
10 x 100 M sprints. 
30 second rest between.
Total dur: 8 minutes.
Warm down: 1 mile jog
*(Total Dur of session: 25 minutes)

Getting good at this shit.  (This was done on no carbs, almost no food)


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2008)

Fuck, thats a LOT of sprints. How the hell did you not die? Superb fitness levels, man!


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fuck, thats a LOT of sprints. How the hell did you not die? Superb fitness levels, man!


 
I did.  This broadcast is brought to you by Hell.com.  


Thanks dude.  I'm getting good at it. Legs suffer badly for it.  Not sure what is better, steady state at a good pace for about 30 mins, or 8 minutes of torture courtesy of HIIT for fat loss.  (Age old debate....)


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


>





goob said:


> Not sure what is better, steady state at a good pace for about 30 mins, or 8 minutes of torture courtesy of HIIT for fat loss.  (Age old debate....)



Nah, you don't need to lose any more fat Goob. You're just a shadow of your former self in that picture ...


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> It's a long way from my standard issue volume x 900,000 style, but it certainly works like a one-legged, deformed hooker trying to make ends meet.



Christ, that shit's funny


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Nah, you don't need to lose any more fat Goob. You're just a shadow of your former self in that picture ...


 
I'm also black in that picture.  Should have used suncream.

I was doing some penismetric training when that snap was taken.  For some reason, they tried to throw me out of the gym.


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

whats up, homesclice?  those sprints are incredible.  one thing's for sure.  i will not be catchin up to you on those.  because i fuggin' hate cardio unless it's on a bike.


----------



## countryboy (May 3, 2008)

I need to start running...   Jumping to conclusions just ain't cutting it 

Nice job on the sprints..!


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> whats up, homesclice? those sprints are incredible. one thing's for sure. i will not be catchin up to you on those. because i fuggin' hate cardio unless it's on a bike.


 
Yeah, ain't nobody who could catch me on them.



			
				CB said:
			
		

> I need to start running... Jumping to conclusions just ain't cutting it
> 
> Nice job on the sprints


 
Haha. Nice.

Thanks CB, you should check out Builts blog on cardio for ideas, it's good.


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

Front Squats
120 x 8
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4

Chins
WG
5
CG
BW + 30 x 4
BW + 30 x 4
BW + 30 x 4
BW + 30 x 4
BW + 30 x 4

Leg Press
560 x 4
560 x 4
560 x 4
560 x 4

BB Rows
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4

Face Pulls/ Lying Rows ( No rest superset)
100 x 7 / 100 x 7
100 x 7 / 100 x 7
100 x 7 / 100 x 7

Strange workout.  Effective, but did'nt feel all that hard even though it was.


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

Fuck.  Just realised I did the wrong workout.  Right rep range, but wrong goddamn workout.

How the jesus mary and all things holy did I manage to do that?  What a cheesedick.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

great sprinting my man! I am going to start those once I get back to Halifax, only for cardio purposes though. I hate long drug-out cardio sessions, so the short and sweet is the way to go for me.

great workout too by the way, those are some nice chins!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Fuck.  Just realised I did the wrong workout.  Right rep range, but wrong goddamn workout.
> 
> How the jesus mary and all things holy did I manage to do that?  What a cheesedick.



You should be ashamed!  I would _never_ do anything like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These things happen, goob.  A "wrong" workout is far better than no workout.  And a good workout it was!


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Nice job on the chins.  I usually gotta do those 1st or I'm fucked!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2008)

Like JH said good job on the chins brother G.


----------



## SamEaston (May 5, 2008)

Insane front squats Goob. You've really nailed them huh?! How long do you rest out of interest?


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great sprinting my man! I am going to start those once I get back to Halifax, only for cardio purposes though. I hate long drug-out cardio sessions, so the short and sweet is the way to go for me.
> 
> great workout too by the way, those are some nice chins!


 
Thanks Scar. HIIT is great, it almost feels easy at times.



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> You should be ashamed! I would _never_ do anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're right of course, but  I've gone down to 2 workouts a week - got rid of that recovery day, which I felt benefitted me not.  HIIT and cardio takes its place.  So it was kind of imperative to get the right workout.  Fuck it, nevermind.  Still was a good one though...



			
				JH said:
			
		

> Nice job on the chins. I usually gotta do those 1st or I'm fucked!


 
Thanks JH.  Weighted for low reps is actually quite easy.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Like JH said good job on the chins brother G.


 
Thanks B!


			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Insane front squats Goob. You've really nailed them huh?! How long do you rest out of interest?


 
Depends on how I feel.  In a turbo mode, up-for-it type beast mode, down to about a minute.  A more lethargic, not firing on all cylinders type mode, between 1 and 2 mins.

They are starting to get hard.  Getting back to full height on the last one is getting risky.


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

...  still a great workout!

Good Job!


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> ... still a great workout!
> 
> Good Job!


 
Thanks CB!!!!


Today: 4 mile run.  Time: 30:54.  On almost no food, could have beaten 30, if I 'd ate properly.

Wanted to do HIIT but there was soccer being played on the track.  Bastards.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

geez dude.  175 lb front squats??  i wonder if i could even hold that much on my shoulders...

so 4 miles on no food?  what's 'no food'?  certainly you don't mean 0 calories, right???


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

How goob does front squats


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

omg don't give him ammo....


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

nice running man

hopefully some day I'll be able to run that well...


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

shit it kills me when i work to long without eating, i cant imagine what it is like to run 4 miles when you are starving.  or was there a burger stand at the end of the run.


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> geez dude. 175 lb front squats?? i wonder if i could even hold that much on my shoulders...
> 
> so 4 miles on no food? what's 'no food'? certainly you don't mean 0 calories, right???


 
Well, probably about 50.  I hard an omlette with one egg and 3 whites.  Still, that was 3 hours before.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> How goob does front squats


 
Word.  I can fit a lot onto that...er.. bar.



			
				Nads said:
			
		

> omg don't give him ammo....


 
Haha, Jailhose gives as good as he gets.  Looking through this journal, you'll see a few JH specials....



			
				scar said:
			
		

> nice running man
> 
> hopefully some day I'll be able to run that well...


 
Thanks Scar.  You'll be sprinting past that very soon...



			
				OH said:
			
		

> shit it kills me when i work to long without eating, i cant imagine what it is like to run 4 miles when you are starving. or was there a burger stand at the end of the run.


 
I said _before the run_ right?

On the way round I had a Big mac meal, a red curry, 2 pizzas and 12 beers.


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Today: HIIT

10 x 100 m sprints
30 sec rest between

Easy.............................................ish.


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

goob said:


> On the way round I had a Big mac meal, a red curry, 2 pizzas and 12 beers.



Whats a red curry?


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

only 12 beers you must be cutting again.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Well, probably about 50.  I hard an omlette with one egg and 3 whites.  Still, that was 3 hours before.



yep.  no food.


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> only 12 beers you must be cutting again.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Whats a red curry?


Thai Red Chicken Curry Recipe



			
				JH said:
			
		

> only 12 beers you must be cutting again.


 
 7 before lifting, and 5 after.



			
				nads said:
			
		

> yep. no food.


 
Nearly zero....


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Today:

RDL's
270 x 5
272.5 x 5
272.5 x 5
272.5 x 5
272.5 x 5

DB Press
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 3

Hyper's
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10

Dips
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 3

Good workout.  Pretty tough, RDL's hard at those reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

good chest and back day G. Out of curiosity what bodyparts are your weak points?


----------



## katt (May 7, 2008)

I don't think he has any weak points?????


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> good chest and back day G. Out of curiosity what bodyparts are your weak points?



His cock squats are only about 135.

vary nice lifts goob!  You sir are the strong "MO FO".


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> good chest and back day G. Out of curiosity what bodyparts are your weak points?


 
See below...



			
				katt said:
			
		

> I don't think he has any weak points?????


 
Haha, thanks a lot katt!! Despite what most think, I am just a mere mortal. Blessed with heavenly good looks ofcourse, but mortal all the same.
I guess biceps, as I hardly ever do isolation work, arms are'nt all that well developed. And I guess, ego size regulator is a bit underdeveloped ...


			
				JH said:
			
		

> His cock squats are only about 135.
> 
> vary nice lifts goob! You sir are the strong "MO FO".


 
True. Only because it's so long. It's hard to balance the weight on such a long instrument.

Thanks JH!.


----------



## thewicked (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


>



haha i was thinking the same thing..the way good drinks that beer..he'd make a good fishing buddy! 


or quality entertainment... either way! HAHA

good work in here as usual goob... keep it up big'n!


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

thewicked said:


> haha i was thinking the same thing..the way good drinks that beer..he'd make a good fishing buddy!
> 
> 
> or quality entertainment... either way! HAHA
> ...


 
Thanks Wicked!  Yeah, I reckon if we went fishing, we'd have to go after a blue whale with your strength.  Or Jaws.


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2008)

Flying visit from me Goob, or to stoop to your level ... a quick in and out ...


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Flying visit from me Goob, or to stoop to your level ... a quick in and out ...


 
 Thats the Sam I know.....

Hows life?


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

Sunday workout: Oh here they're be tigers...

RDL's
280 x 3
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4
280 x 4

DB Press
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 3
95 x 3

Hyper's
BW + 50 x 8
BW + 50 x 8
BW + 50 x 8

Dips
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 45 x 3
BW + 45 x 2

CG Chins
6
WG Chins 
6
Pullups
8

Done.  Dusted.  Damaged.


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

Thoughts:  Increased leg workouts have made my lower half stronger, but the payoff is that I can't run as fast over time.  I'm 4 minutes off my best 4 mile times. But that dose'nt matter much, HIIT is quicker and more fun.

Added 100+lb's to my deadlift since January.  Is this good, or bad, average?  300lb target next (for reps).

Next programme is going to involve a strength day, at least one.  part of Texas method is that it has one day on 3x3 reps (although for me it becomes 4 x 4...).  I love this day, and it does not seem as hard as 5 x 5.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Thoughts:  Increased leg workouts have made my lower half stronger, but the payoff is that I can't run as fast over time.  I'm 4 minutes off my best 4 mile times. But that dose'nt matter much, HIIT is quicker and more fun.
> 
> Added 100+lb's to my deadlift since January.  Is this good, or bad, average?  300lb target next (for reps).
> 
> Next programme is going to involve a strength day, at least one.  part of Texas method is that it has one day on 3x3 reps (although for me it becomes 4 x 4...).  I love this day, and it does not seem as hard as 5 x 5.



A 100 pounds is good any way you look at it. Yeah Hiit is nice because you dont have to spend so much time doing shit, your in and out.


----------



## tallcall (May 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> How goob does front squats



What??? Is there any other way to do them? This is how I always did them.


----------



## tallcall (May 11, 2008)

Good luck on getting those deadlifts up there! I do about 325 for power right now and in about a week I'm going to try and move it up to 335.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

tallcall said:


> What??? Is there any other way to do them? This is how I always did them.



LOL that's hard core bro!


----------



## goob (May 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> A 100 pounds is good any way you look at it. Yeah Hiit is nice because you dont have to spend so much time doing shit, your in and out.


 



			
				tc said:
			
		

> Good luck on getting those deadlifts up there! I do about 325 for power right now and in about a week I'm going to try and move it up to 335.


 
Thanks guys.  It's fast becoming my favourite lift.


----------



## goob (May 12, 2008)

Power Cleans
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

Millitary Press
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

BB Rows
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

Push up ladder 
30
20
14
9
10
10
5
Total: 100

BB Curls
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

Inpromptu workout.  Push up ladder was tough.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Push up ladder was tough.



If you think the push up ladder is tough, try out the deck of cards workout that Danny suggested 

Oh and, you've added 100 lbs to your deadlift.. who gives a shit if your down a little bit on your 4 mile run?  That's impressive stuff.

P.S: Deadlifts are my favorite exercise as well.


----------



## goob (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you think the push up ladder is tough, try out the deck of cards workout that Danny suggested
> 
> Oh and, you've added 100 lbs to your deadlift.. who gives a shit if your down a little bit on your 4 mile run? That's impressive stuff.
> 
> P.S: Deadlifts are my favorite exercise as well.


 
Thanks sox.  You're bang on too.  Deadlifts are way more fun and more effective than running anyway.

That deck of cards thing sounds great.  I'm going to try that out soon.


----------



## JailHouse (May 12, 2008)

Thats a good work out, strong mofo.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

I love the numbers you power house only thing i think you should work on is your power cleans that number is low in comparison to your deadlifts.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Thoughts:  Increased leg workouts have made my lower half stronger, but the payoff is that I can't run as fast over time.  I'm 4 minutes off my best 4 mile times. But that dose'nt matter much, HIIT is quicker and more fun.
> 
> Added 100+lb's to my deadlift since January.  Is this good, or bad, average?  300lb target next (for reps).
> 
> Next programme is going to involve a strength day, at least one.  part of Texas method is that it has one day on 3x3 reps (although for me it becomes 4 x 4...).  I love this day, and it does not seem as hard as 5 x 5.



100lbs is huge. Hell I never did add 100lbs to my deadlift in the entire time I deadlifted. That is a hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks sox.  You're bang on too.  Deadlifts are way more fun and more effective than running anyway.
> 
> That deck of cards thing sounds great.  I'm going to try that out soon.



Wait wait wait.  Danny suggested something and you think it's a good idea?

I freaking stop reading the forums for two days and I don't know you anymore


----------



## goob (May 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats a good work out, strong mofo.


 
TY TY.



			
				B said:
			
		

> I love the numbers you power house only thing i think you should work on is your power cleans that number is low in comparison to your deadlifts.


 
Thanks B.  I only ever do power cleans once in a blue moon.   I could do better with them if I did them more often.  But your right.  They do suck.



			
				Kelju said:
			
		

> 100lbs is huge. Hell I never did add 100lbs to my deadlift in the entire time I deadlifted. That is a hell of an accomplishment.


 
Thanks dude.  It's become my favourite lift, 300lb's for reps soon.



			
				Danzik said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait. Danny suggested something and you think it's a good idea?
> 
> I freaking stop reading the forums for two days and I don't know you anymore


 
  wait....._danny _suggested it????


----------



## goob (May 14, 2008)

Front Squats
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Chins
BW + 27.5 x 5
BW + 27.5 x 5
BW + 27.5 x 5
BW + 27.5 x 4
BW + 27.5 x 3
WG 
BW x 5

Leg Press
540 x 5
540 x 5
540 x 5
540 x 5
540 x 5

BB Rows
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5

Surprisingly good workout...........did'nt really feel like it.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2008)

Nice front squats and chins G. What's the weight right now?


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

agree with brutus.  nice work, goob.  those chins musta been rough.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

good fronts thur.  Are you gunna try back squats again any time soon?


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice front squats and chins G. What's the weight right now?


 
Thanks.  About 159lb's.



			
				Nads said:
			
		

> agree with brutus. nice work, goob. those chins musta been rough.


 
Actually not that bad.  I find low rep heavy chins easier than high rep bodyweight...



			
				JH said:
			
		

> good fronts thur. Are you gunna try back squats again any time soon?


 
THur??? Maybe, might put them in the new program.


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

RDL's
282.5 x 4
282.5 x 4
282.5 x 4
282.5 x 4
282.5 x 4

DB Press
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4

Hyper's
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10

Dips
BW + 50 x 4
BW + 50 x 4
BW + 50 x 4
BW + 50 x 4
BW + 50 x 3
BW + 50 x 2.5

Not bad, was tired.  Should have been worse than it was.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Whats this 2.5 shit i know you had 3 in you. Still gotta give you props no pussy moevments and all ball busting action great stuff G.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

ya what's up with the .5, im gonna start counting all of mine now. course  i get those on my warmup sets.

killer numbers, i would be happy with that workout.


----------



## danzik17 (May 19, 2008)

God how am I going to catch up


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Whats this 2.5 shit i know you had 3 in you. Still gotta give you props no pussy moevments and all ball busting action great stuff G.


 
Thanks B.  Don't know why I listed the .5.  Guess if was to show that I failed on it.  If I'd known you fuckers would kick up such a fuss about it.........



			
				OH said:
			
		

> ya what's up with the .5, im gonna start counting all of mine now. course i get those on my warmup sets.
> 
> killer numbers, i would be happy with that workout.


 
Thanks dude.  Numbers were ok.



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> God how am I going to catch up


 
.....


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Front Squats
195 x 1
175 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

Chins
WG
5
CG
BW + 32.5 x 5
BW + 32.5 x 5
BW + 32.5 x 5
BW + 32.5 x 4
BW + 32.5 x 3

Leg Press
540 x 4
540 x 4
540 x 4
540 x 4

BB Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 4
140 x 3

Time: 26 minutes. Holy shit this was tough.

Was speaking to some guys I sometime see at the gym while I loaded up the front squat bar, but I did'nt pay attention to the amount of weight that i put on. Turns out it was way more than I'd done before, and I only _just_ managed it. Guess I know what my 1RM front squat is now.... What a fucktard.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Was speaking to some guys I sometime see at the gym while I loaded up the front squat bar, but I did'nt pay attention to the amount of weight that i put on. Turns out it was way more than I'd done before, and somehow I managed it. Guess I know what my 1RM front squat is now.... What a fucktard.



Are you kidding?!  Screwing up the numbers is one of my favorite ways of hitting new PRs. 

A very solid workout, goob!


----------



## danzik17 (May 21, 2008)

Nice unintentional PR 

You'll definitely be hitting 200+ 1RM max like freaking next week at this rate.  Good stuff.


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

your dips and chins are strong as a mofo bro


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

How do you like front squats? I have never tried them.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

HAHA i love the not paying attention PR! Always happens to me on bench and on deads. Good work man!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

Hey atleast you didn't put different amounts of weight on each side of the bar.  I've been in conversation and on accident left either 2.5's, 5's, or 10's off of each side.

Injury waiting to happen..

Good workout.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Nice weights on the front squats gooby do!!   I really prefer those opposed to back squats, probably because my depth is better and I feel I get a better stretch all the way around...  my back squats pretty much suck..


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Are you kidding?! Screwing up the numbers is one of my favorite ways of hitting new PRs.
> 
> A very solid workout, goob!


 
Thanks DOMS.  It was colon ejection material.



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Nice unintentional PR
> 
> You'll definitely be hitting 200+ 1RM max like freaking next week at this rate. Good stuff.


 
Thanks Dan, ain't no way I'm trying another 1RM, ot visions of being folded up under the bar like a rickets striken Quasimodo.




			
				JH said:
			
		

> your dips and chins are strong as a mofo bro





			
				mista said:
			
		

> How do you like front squats? I have never tried them.


Great! One of the best all round exersices ever.  You feel it everywhere.  The only thing is the heavier you go, it plays havoc with your wrists.




> HAHA i love the not paying attention PR! Always happens to me on bench and on deads. Good work man






			
				sox said:
			
		

> Hey atleast you didn't put different amounts of weight on each side of the bar. I've been in conversation and on accident left either 2.5's, 5's, or 10's off of each side.
> 
> Injury waiting to happen..
> 
> Good workout.


Ha, that's exactly what I did last time on front squats.  Not only that, I did 5 x5 with more weight on my left side without noticing, 10lb's too.
I was wondering why my left side felt weaker, and just figured I'd work on it more.  Felt like a complete penis when I realised the problem...



> Nice weights on the front squats gooby do!! I really prefer those opposed to back squats, probably because my depth is better and I feel I get a better stretch all the way around... my back squats pretty much suck..


 
Thanks katt.  I hear you on that.  I remember someone actually commented that they'd never seen someone go so low, but I was'nt even oing quite ATG.


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

Saturday:  Where I lay my hat is my home...

RDL's
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4

Dips
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 3
BW + 50 x 2

Hyper's
BW + 45 x 12
BW + 45 x 12
BW + 45 x 12

DB Press
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 4
90 x 5
90 x 5

Felt quite easy. Heavy weight low rep is definately the way to go.


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

Ok.  Time for a new program.

Any sugestions?

I'm liking this heavy/ low rep combo.  Seems to be working.


----------



## Witchblade (May 24, 2008)

What are your goals? Low reps are good for strength, but inferior for mass.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 24, 2008)

When you say DB press is that a bench press?


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> What are your goals? Low reps are good for strength, but inferior for mass.


 
On a cut at the moment. I find lifting really heavy has helped this more than other applications. I don't really want to go to HIT, or cardio intensive stuff. I still seem to be getting stronger despite the lack of calories.

Main goals: Get stronger, get shredded. (Without cardio.) Mass is not important.


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> When you say DB press is that a bench press?


 
Ayit dawg.


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2008)

goob said:


> On a cut at the moment. I find lifting really heavy has helped this more than other applications. I don't really want to go to HIT, or cardio intensive stuff. I still seem to be getting stronger despite the lack of calories.
> 
> Main goals: Get stronger, get shredded. (Without cardio.) Mass is not important.



If you like this program, why not just run another cycle?  Switch up the exercises of course, but do the same basic template.


----------



## JailHouse (May 25, 2008)

I like low reps also goob.  Ive been thinking about westside for a while now.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Ayit dawg.



? Im so fucking confused.


----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> If you like this program, why not just run another cycle? Switch up the exercises of course, but do the same basic template.


 
Hmm.  This may not be a bad idea.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> I like low reps also goob. Ive been thinking about westside for a while now.


 
This is also a good idea.  I'm not totally sure what the deal is with westside.



			
				B said:
			
		

> ? Im so fucking confused.


Don't worry, so am I.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Hmm.  This may not be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL


 
Now I'm really confused.


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

wtf Goob, youve been slakin or jackin?


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> wtf Goob, youve been slakin or jackin?


 
Slack jackin....

RDL's
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 3

DB Press
95 x 5
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4
95 x 4

Hypers
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10
BW + 45 x 10

Dips
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5
BW + 50 x 5

Good workout.


----------



## tallcall (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Slack jackin....
> 
> RDL's
> 285 x 5
> ...



I like slack jacking! It satisfies my need to slack off and jack off at the same time - now that's what I call a superset!

I absolutely love your _dips _(bow chicka bow wow - cue the cheesy porn music...)! Good work all around.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

Good work G! The dips are PRs right?


----------



## the other half (May 29, 2008)

i would agree with TC, but to make it alittle more of a superset, y not throw in some mackin also. that is what i would call a "cum"plete workout.

back to the real workout, killer dips, i need to do those first and see what i can do for weighted ones.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I like slack jacking! It satisfies my need to slack off and jack off at the same time - now that's what I call a superset!
> 
> I absolutely love your _dips _(bow chicka bow wow - cue the cheesy porn music...)! Good work all around.


 
Haha, thanks TC.

Slack jackin:  Jerking off, while smoking a bong.

Source: Maniclion's encyclopedia.



			
				B said:
			
		

> Good work G! The dips are PRs right?


 
Er....I think so, it's about the heaviest I've done for most reps.



			
				OH said:
			
		

> would agree with TC, but to make it alittle more of a superset, y not throw in some mackin also. that is what i would call a "cum"plete workout.
> 
> back to the real workout, killer dips, i need to do those first and see what i can do for weighted ones.


 
Slack jackin with a little mackin?  What would katt say if she new that's how you filled your days off....?

You would easily beat those dips.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Good workout.









I've had better...


----------



## thewicked (May 29, 2008)

still looking solid goob! haha even in your whitty comebacks!  good work man


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice weights on the front squats gooby do!!   I really prefer those opposed to back squats, probably because my depth is better and I feel I get a better stretch all the way around...  my back squats pretty much suck..



I agree with you Katt. Front squats are better for me too. In fact, i can't ever see me doing back squats again. Isn't it something to do with the length of your thighs in proportion to your torso or something that makes it more or less comfortable to do front squats?? I dunno, maybe im just talking out of my ass ... wouldn't be the first time.



goob said:


> Saturday:  Where I lay my hat is my home...



For a second i thought that said where i lay my _lats_ is my home ... which would also work i suppose 

Tremendous going on the dips mate, jeez your front delts must be massive! I almost died when i saw the 195lb Front Squat there too, with no build up. I thought WTF is he doing, then realised that you didn't know either  

Amazing way to find out your 1RM though. You'll be pushing yourself to do that weight for 2 in no time, and you know it.

Low reps + high weight is the shit. I love it, but i always end up with little niggling complaints by the end of such programs. Take care of yourself and you'll be fine


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've had better...


 





			
				wicked said:
			
		

> still looking solid goob! haha even in your whitty comebacks!  good work man


 
Thanks dude.  I use P/RR/S for the comebacks.  



> For a second i thought that said where i lay my _lats_ is my home ... which would also work i suppose
> 
> Tremendous going on the dips mate, jeez your front delts must be massive! I almost died when i saw the 195lb Front Squat there too, with no build up. I thought WTF is he doing, then realised that you didn't know either
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. What a muppet i am. 

High reps/ Low weights seems the way to go.  the path is lit up like the neon lights advertising soxmuscles rusty sherriffs badge....


----------



## JailHouse (May 29, 2008)

I shoulda known you were up to know good.

Whats up with the westside connection?  I'm lookin shit up about it right now im really thinking about it.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I shoulda known you were up to know good.
> 
> Whats up with the westside connection? I'm lookin shit up about it right now im really thinking about it.


 
Same here.  The low rep/ high weight combo is gold.  Gone are the days of mad as fuck million set workouts.  This seems to be the best yet (as much as i hate giving Gaz props.....he knows his stuff.  Texas works damn well).

WEstside seems like the natural succsesor.  Only one problem......no spotter.  It would have to be diluted for me.  1-3RM's are out of reach.

Must come up with a similar adapted alternative.

BTW JH, you should try Texas method, if you can dig going down to 3 workouts a week.  Really is a _Very_ good program.


----------



## goob (May 31, 2008)

Front SquATS
150 x 10
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4

Chins
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 4
WG BW x 6

Leg Press
540 x 4
540 x 4
540 x 4
540 x 4
540 x 4

BB Rows
140 x 4
140 x 4
140 x 4
140 x 4
140 x 4

Not bad if I don't say so myself.   On a calorific defecit, so that made it much harder.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Same here.  The low rep/ high weight combo is gold.  Gone are the days of mad as fuck million set workouts.  This seems to be the best yet (as much as i hate giving Gaz props.....he knows his stuff.  Texas works damn well).
> 
> WEstside seems like the natural succsesor.  Only one problem......no spotter.  It would have to be diluted for me.  1-3RM's are out of reach.
> 
> ...



ya texas has work nice with you i must say.  and gaz is a sheep molesting genies.  
for you lack of a spotter you need to use the power rack bro no need for a spotter.


----------



## goob (Jun 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya texas has work nice with you i must say. and gaz is a sheep molesting genies.
> for you lack of a spotter you need to use the power rack bro no need for a spotter.


 
Whats the power rack?  Is that like a smith machine?

Haha...Gaz as a sheep molesting Genie!!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Whats the power rack?  Is that like a smith machine?
> 
> Haha...Gaz as a sheep molesting Genie!!!!



LMFAO!!!  Only you have to rub a sheeps cock then Gaz magically appearers from the sheeps asshole to grant you 3 perverted wishes.






just set a bench under it and set the pins low. and if the weight is to much you can push the bar on to the pins.


----------



## goob (Jun 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!!! Only you have to rub a sheeps cock then Gaz magically appearers from the sheeps asshole to grant you 3 perverted wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Haha....What a disturbing image. Looks like the journal is getting back to the filth again.....


Cool, I could use that, westside might be a possibillity then....


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

goob said:


> *Haha....What a disturbing image*.
> 
> 
> Cool, I could use that, westside might be a possibillity then....



LOL!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2008)

Putting up Prs on a low calorie diet good work G!


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2008)

RDL's
270 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 8

DB Press 
80 x 7
80 x 7
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Hypers
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15
BW + 40 x 15

Dips
BW + 45 x 7
BW + 45 x 7
BW + 45 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 30 x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

Not a great workout.  I was done after the deads and bench, also I did'nt have much sleep the night before.  (I feel your pain sox.....)

Fuck it.  Fuck it all.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 5, 2008)

seems good to me.  have you decided on ur next program yet?


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> seems good to me. have you decided on ur next program yet?


 
Not yet.  WEstside seems interesting, but I'd need use the Smith for benching for this.  How does westside work JH?

Either that, or adapting Texas method, and changing up some of the exersices.  Not sure yet.  Any info on westside would be cool.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!!!  Only you have to rub a sheeps cock then Gaz magically appearers from the sheeps asshole to grant you 3 perverted wishes.



Fucks sake - you rub a sheeps cock *and* get 3 perverted wishes??

I'd wish for rubber gloves *shudders*

Hows tricks Goob?? Whats your chat??


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Not yet.  WEstside seems interesting, but I'd need use the Smith for benching for this.  How does westside work JH?
> 
> Either that, or adapting Texas method, and changing up some of the exersices.  Not sure yet.  Any info on westside would be cool.



If you guys have a squat cage you can use that for bench press also.  practice dumping the weight in the cage with some light weights, it works like a charm for me.

Read this for west side   Westside primer/FAQ - Bodybuilding.com ForumsThat was the easiest to understand article I could find on the net.  I pretty much bite off of "Sean's going for strength" to be honest, but I apply to that article to make since of it all.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Fucks sake - you rub a sheeps cock *and* get 3 perverted wishes??
> 
> I'd wish for rubber *gloves **shudders*
> 
> Hows tricks Goob?? Whats your chat??



rule number 1- the wish must be of preverted nature.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Fucks sake - you rub a sheeps cock *and* get 3 perverted wishes??
> 
> I'd wish for rubber gloves *shudders*
> 
> Hows tricks Goob?? Whats your chat??


 
All things good in goobland.  Just getting in the usual scapes and capers, like a modern day scooby-doo.  (Think the ghosts might just be acid flash backs though...) 

And you?



			
				JH said:
			
		

> If you guys have a squat cage you can use that for bench press also. practice dumping the weight in the cage with some light weights, it works like a charm for me.
> 
> Read this for west side Westside primer/FAQ - Bodybuilding.com ForumsThat was the easiest to understand article I could find on the net. I pretty much bite off of "Sean's going for strength" to be honest, but I apply to that article to make since of it all.


 
Nice.  Thanks JH, I'll give that a good combing over, like a balding man in denial.

Hope you can pick a lot of the exersices.


----------



## goob (Jun 8, 2008)

Sunday: Through the looking glass....

RDL's
150 x 10
280 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
300 x 1

DB Press
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

Hypers
BW + 45 x 8
BW + 45 x 8
BW + 45 x 8
BW + 45 x 8
BW + 45 x 8

Dips
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 50 x 3
BW + 55 x 2
BW + 40 x 3
BW x 8

20 sec rest combo:
Face Pulls
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
SA Pulldowns
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
BB Curls
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6

BB Shrugs
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6

Ok, so I went back to old school goob style marathon set workouts.  Hit my goal on the deads, and could have done more.  Great workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice f***n job goob!  That seems lot of volume, did you take some crack or sum thin befor that wo?  
What's you bw these days?


----------



## goob (Jun 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice f***n job goob! That seems lot of volume, did you take some crack or sum thin befor that wo?
> What's you bw these days?


 
Thanks JH, I took PCP beforehand. Keep the talking rainbow chopsticks away!!!  Away!!!! Your not really there chopstick!!! ARRRGGGHHHHHHH!  AAAAAA!!!

About 155.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Thanks JH, I took PCP beforehand. Keep the talking rainbow chopsticks away!!!  Away!!!! Your not really there chopstick!!! ARRRGGGHHHHHHH!  AAAAAA!!!
> 
> About 155.



LMFAO!! That would explain your temporary hulk like strength.
Thats impressive your almost deading twice your BW!


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow nice workout big guy.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy goddamn fuck shit.

Did I describe it well enough?


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!! That would explain your temporary hulk like strength.
> Thats impressive your almost deading twice your BW!


 
Haha thanks JH.  I needed a 'stronger' pre wo supp.....



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Wow nice workout big guy.


 
THanks DD.  Good to see you.  Hows things?




			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Holy goddamn fuck shit.
> 
> Did I describe it well enough?


 
Haha, Nail and head spring to mind.  It was one of this turbo workouts where nothing can faze me.  Normally that would have been pushing it a bit too much...


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Things are great. How are things your way?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

goob said:


> All things good in goobland.  Just getting in the usual scapes and capers, like a modern day scooby-doo.  (Think the ghosts might just be acid flash backs though...)
> 
> And you?



Good to hear it mate. Those scooby snacks must be doing you good though, that workout just there was blistering!! Excellent RDL's. Loving the dips too, low reps are killer.

Yeah, alls good here. Got a few big bits of news but just don't have the time to get them typed up in my journal. Fuckin' PhD ...


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> Things are great. How are things your way?


 
Tip top D.  Tip top.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Good to hear it mate. Those scooby snacks must be doing you good though, that workout just there was blistering!! Excellent RDL's. Loving the dips too, low reps are killer.
> 
> Yeah, alls good here. Got a few big bits of news but just don't have the time to get them typed up in my journal. Fuckin' PhD ...


 
Mysterious eh Sam?  Big news?


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

Thursday: Oh hell hath no fury...

Front Squats
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Chins
BW x 8
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 35 x 5
BW + 30 x 5

Leg Press
540 x 5
540 x 5
540 x 5
540 x 5

Supine Rows
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Tough workout.  Should have been able to do more, but the FS's took it out of me, somewhat lacking in energy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice FS bro! I love and hate that exercise.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)

SHIT FUCK DAMN ASS BITCH CUNT PENIS, gr8 work out!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice FS bro! I love and hate that exercise.


 
Thanks dude.  I know just what you mean.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> SHIT FUCK DAMN ASS BITCH CUNT PENIS, gr8 work out!


 Gotta get a lid on that mothafucking tourettes....  Thanks JH.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

Those are heavy front squats Goob. You've been doing them for a while now, what you gonna to once you have to change things up a bit?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice chins.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice squats - keep it up man.  I was doing 115 and it was way harder than I expected, 190 is fking awesome.


----------



## goob (Jun 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Those are heavy front squats Goob. You've been doing them for a while now, what you gonna to once you have to change things up a bit?


 
I don't know.  Heavier ones???  Probably a return to back squats.  



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Very nice chins.


 
Thanks dude.  I've come a long long way together, Through the hard times and the good......



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Nice squats - keep it up man. I was doing 115 and it was way harder than I expected, 190 is fking awesome.


 
Yeah they are tougher than a $2 45 year old gumless hooker with a meth addiction.


----------



## goob (Jun 17, 2008)

RDL's
150 x 10
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3

BB Bench
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

Leg Press
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4

Dips
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 55 x 3
BW + 45 x 3
BW + 40 x 3
BW x 6

Face Pulls
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

WTF is wrong with my bench.  Same old problem, can do 95lbs for reps on DB's, but can't go anywhere near it on BB benching.  Why? I've always had this problem, one of the reasons I switched to DB's.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2008)

Because barbell benching is passé and you're part of the revolution.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

When I went back to the BB after using DBs for a long time I was in the same position.  Keep doing the BB benching and it'll catch up.  Have you decided on a program yet?


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

I am the opposite, I upped the weight when going from 100 DB to BB. I was on DB's for at least 6 months.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

Heres a gym story:

Stout little black guy, was in the gym and asks me for a spot on incline bench. He grabs the 90lbs db's and knocks out like 6. He says to me, now thats pretty damn good huh? Just boosting his ego big time! So I (Keep in mind I am still in my trainers shirt) say to him, why dont you spot me for a few reps? He says ok, what weight you using those 90's? I say na I will go ahead and use the 100's. So I laid down and knocked out as many reps as I possibly could, which was 17 reps. The guy says to me, man I wanna try that when I am fresh I think I could do that. I just laughed and walked away. Next day the guy comes back in. He asks me to spot him again. So he grabs the 100's and I was thinking: uh huh....He gets 3 up and bam thats all he gets. From there he had every excuse there was other than I am just a weak mother fucker. 

I dont know what prompted me to tell that story, but there was alot of dumbbell talk and I wanted to join in.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL great story D. I know that my DB is acceptable in comparission to my BB the rule that i live by is you should be able to DB 85% of your BB and if your DB is more than Your BB hit up that BB.


Double D said:


> Heres a gym story:
> 
> Stout little black guy, was in the gym and asks me for a spot on incline bench. He grabs the 90lbs db's and knocks out like 6. He says to me, now thats pretty damn good huh? Just boosting his ego big time! So I (Keep in mind I am still in my trainers shirt) say to him, why dont you spot me for a few reps? He says ok, what weight you using those 90's? I say na I will go ahead and use the 100's. So I laid down and knocked out as many reps as I possibly could, which was 17 reps. The guy says to me, man I wanna try that when I am fresh I think I could do that. I just laughed and walked away. Next day the guy comes back in. He asks me to spot him again. So he grabs the 100's and I was thinking: uh huh....He gets 3 up and bam thats all he gets. From there he had every excuse there was other than I am just a weak mother fucker.
> 
> I dont know what prompted me to tell that story, but there was alot of dumbbell talk and I wanted to join in.....


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> Heres a gym story:
> 
> Stout little black guy, was in the gym and asks me for a spot on incline bench. He grabs the 90lbs db's and knocks out like 6. He says to me, now thats pretty damn good huh? Just boosting his ego big time! So I (Keep in mind I am still in my trainers shirt) say to him, why dont you spot me for a few reps? He says ok, what weight you using those 90's? I say na I will go ahead and use the 100's. So I laid down and knocked out as many reps as I possibly could, which was 17 reps. The guy says to me, man I wanna try that when I am fresh I think I could do that. I just laughed and walked away. Next day the guy comes back in. He asks me to spot him again. So he grabs the 100's and I was thinking: uh huh....He gets 3 up and bam thats all he gets. From there he had every excuse there was other than I am just a weak mother fucker.
> 
> I dont know what prompted me to tell that story, but there was alot of dumbbell talk and I wanted to join in.....


You must have massive reproductive organs. I bow to your almighty phallus.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Because barbell benching is passé*¡nd you're part of the revolution.


 
Viva la revolution!!!  



			
				JH said:
			
		

> When I went back to the BB after using DBs for a long time I was in the same position. Keep doing the BB benching and it'll catch up. Have you decided on a program yet?


 
Not really.  This Texas method seems to mutating into another beast.  Was thinking of adding another wierd day in like this:

All compund moves.
Day:1 Lower Push x 2, Upper Pull x 2 (5x5 and 4 x 4 protocols)
Day:2 Lower Pull x 2  , Upper Push x 2 (5x5, 4x4 protocols)
Day 3:Lower Push x 1, Lower pull x 1, Upper push x 1, Upper Pull x 1. (same reps)

Kind of a mutant full body job.



			
				Mista said:
			
		

> I am the opposite, I upped the weight when going from 100 DB to BB. I was on DB's for at least 6 months.


 
One of the other limits to BB, is that I don't have a workout partner to spot me.  THis means I can't go as heavy or hi-rep as I want to progress.  Although pin-presses if they are what I think they are might work.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Heres a gym story:
> 
> Stout little black guy, was in the gym and asks me for a spot on incline bench. He grabs the 90lbs db's and knocks out like 6. He says to me, now thats pretty damn good huh? Just boosting his ego big time! So I (Keep in mind I am still in my trainers shirt) say to him, why dont you spot me for a few reps? He says ok, what weight you using those 90's? I say na I will go ahead and use the 100's. So I laid down and knocked out as many reps as I possibly could, which was 17 reps. The guy says to me, man I wanna try that when I am fresh I think I could do that. I just laughed and walked away. Next day the guy comes back in. He asks me to spot him again. So he grabs the 100's and I was thinking: uh huh....He gets 3 up and bam thats all he gets. From there he had every excuse there was other than I am just a weak mother fucker.
> 
> I dont know what prompted me to tell that story, but there was alot of dumbbell talk and I wanted to join in.....


 
Haha, some folks never learn.  Although 17 reps at 100lb's!! That's quite a record DD.


			
				Witch said:
			
		

> You must have massive reproductive organs. I bow to your almighty phallus.


 
Wait a minute.... let me get this straight....you want to kneel down in front of a massive phallus????


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres what I have been going by these days. If I cant run a mile and then immediatly afterwards knock out 100 pushups and then 25 pullups, then I dont feel like I am "in shape". I am trying to get to the point where I can run a mile and feel like I could go for another 2 hours!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

The Texas method, I am not real familiar with that. However there is a pretty good write up on it off another site. I need to go read it and get back to ya. Keep up the hard work buddy.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> Heres what I have been going by these days. If I cant run a mile and then immediatly afterwards knock out 100 pushups and then 25 pullups, then I dont feel like I am "in shape". I am trying to get to the point where I can run a mile and feel like I could go for another 2 hours!


 
That's a hell of a goal.  And it looks like you are surpassing it already, judging by these workouts.  I think at somepoint I'm going to have a good look into this crossfit stuff as it seems to cover everything, while ramping  conditioning up A LOT!. 

You must be approaching optimal fitness in all areas, you already had the strength part nailed, but it seems you have the stamina and cardio down too.  Before I gave up running a few months ago, that was sort of my goal, so I might try and get back to it.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> The Texas method, I am not real familiar with that. However there is a pretty good write up on it off another site. I need to go read it and get back to ya. Keep up the hard work buddy.


 
Thanks for the info.  It's pretty much what Gaz had down on his SDA blog, it was him that got me on it in the first place.  I think Danzik and him are doing it at the moment.

My only problem has been, being used to the crazy marathon set workouts I did in the past, I could'nt get used to the low rep days.  Also the dynamic effort type day, where weights were lighter almost felt pointless to me.  (A throwback to the days of not leaving the gym until I felt like I'd killed myself).

But the one thing it has done, is make gains in a lot of areas, weights up, and I realise i love heavy weight/ low reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> Heres what I have been going by these days. If I cant run a mile and then immediatly afterwards knock out 100 pushups and then 25 pullups, then I dont feel like I am "in shape". I am trying to get to the point where I can run a mile and feel like I could go for another 2 hours!



Wow buddy sounds like lance arm strong aint got shit on you. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 19, 2008)

Crossfit sounds excellent - but tough as hell. Its amazing the adaptations your body makes in order to cope well with one type of training then when you swap over you feel out of shape like you haven't worked out for weeks. 

The crossfit stuff would be good for you Goob, especially all the BW exercises and circuit style stuff, you're already pretty good at that aren't you? Plus you're built for it, you know, for speed and that 

I just can't imagine seeing someone the size of Double D running then doing pullups. None of the guys at my gym who are a similar size do anything like that. Double D has got all round fitness nailed i reckon.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

I know there are alot of people who dont like crossfits cause they have you doing lifts like clean and press for time, and sometimes those lifts cannot be rushed. So you have to be careful with things like that, but then again thats why crossfit isnt for everyone. Everything we do in crossfit is just so damn functional. There is very little benching, but rather things like ring dips and standing shoulder press. Trust me when I say I got a long ways to go to get where I wanna be. Todays crossfit is:

Squat 1rm
OH Press 1rm
Deadlift  1rm
*post total amount of weight


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Crossfit sounds excellent - but tough as hell. Its amazing the adaptations your body makes in order to cope well with one type of training then when you swap over you feel out of shape like you haven't worked out for weeks.
> 
> The crossfit stuff would be good for you Goob, especially all the BW exercises and circuit style stuff, you're already pretty good at that aren't you? Plus you're built for it, you know, *for speed and that*
> 
> I just can't imagine seeing someone the size of Double D running then doing pullups. None of the guys at my gym who are a similar size do anything like that. Double D has got all round fitness nailed i reckon.


 
I bodes well for me that speed impresses you....

I'm a starting to get very interested in this.  Could be my next program.  Think I'll try it in a couple of months time.



			
				DD said:
			
		

> I know there are alot of people who dont like crossfits cause they have you doing lifts like clean and press for time, and sometimes those lifts cannot be rushed. So you have to be careful with things like that, but then again thats why crossfit isnt for everyone. Everything we do in crossfit is just so damn functional. There is very little benching, but rather things like ring dips and standing shoulder press. Trust me when I say I got a long ways to go to get where I wanna be


 
The clean and press for time scare me a bit, but I presume I'd not be going anywhere near 1RM's for them.

It must do wonders towards cutting fat too.  It seems the best all around gym based athletic training style I've heard of yet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

No you dont do 1rm's for time. Like yesterday I used 35lbs db's and did 50 of em. Its really light, just be careful. I wouldnt suggest this stuff to new people.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> I bodes well for me that speed impresses you....



Aye, you can do anything as fast as you like, as long as you do a good job


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> No you dont do 1rm's for time. Like yesterday I used 35lbs db's and did 50 of em. Its really light, just be careful. I wouldnt suggest this stuff to new people.


 
Cool.  I like the all around fitness this seems to promice.  _Whispering  seductive promices in my ear like Sam after a cheap bottle of wine..._



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Aye, you can do anything as fast as you like, as long as you do a good job


 
Oh....I'm fast all right.  But i'm not promising anything....


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Friday: One for all and all for one.

Speed RDL's
200 x 10
RDL's
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 4
300 x 4

Dips
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 3
+ 40 x 5
+ 40 x 4
BW x 8

Big beach ball type thing Rev Hypers
15
15
15
15

BB Bench
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
180 x 4
Weighted push ups
BW + 50 x 8
BW + 50 x 8
BW + 50 x 8


Bench was shit .....again, but by that point I was spent.  Prioritized dips over bench only because I'm better at them...... Otherwise decent workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2008)

how are you setting up for the ball RH's?


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> how are you setting up for the ball RH's?


 
Get my waist just over the ball, hands flat on deck in front of me and lift my legs, up. Not sure if thats right, first time I ever tried them. Just felt that standard  hypers were getting too easy.

Is this right?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Just felt that standard  hypers were getting too easy.



Add weights if you can... I usually hold a dumbbell in front of my chest. Where my hyper's located there's not enough room to use a bar, because of adjacent machines, which sucks... Once you get to a 60lbs DB though, it gets pretty cumbersome... I think I'm going to play around with using bands to add more resistance.


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2008)

Well after dips at that weight its tough to bench a good amount of weight.


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Add weights if you can... I usually hold a dumbbell in front of my chest. Where my hyper's located there's not enough room to use a bar, because of adjacent machines, which sucks... Once you get to a 60lbs DB though, it gets pretty cumbersome... I think I'm going to play around with using bands to add more resistance.


 
That's what I've been doing, but after a while holding a 50lb plate and the bulk of it gets in the way of the supports on the hyper stand. 

Good point though, stupidly I've not considered dumbells. Not so cumbersome and go further in weight.  Nice one sean.


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> Well after dips at that weight its tough to bench a good amount of weight.


 
True, tri's were fried then.  But I still have this bizarre DB/BB equilibrium imbalance.  Surely the weights should be (almost) related?  It's the same movement, with DB's you go even further down.

I think I'm going to try pin presses - if these are what I think they are- i.e  laod the squat rack up with the bar and weights, just above your chest (for benching) then go for it.  Without a WO partner, this gives me the chance to push my sorry ass on.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> It's the same movement, with DB's you go even further down.


That's what everyone says, but practice is often different. Any decent weight dumbells are too big to get the bars to _below_ chest level (without wrecking your shoulder). Do you really go lower?


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> That's what everyone says, but practice is often different. Any decent weight dumbells are too big to get the bars to _below_ chest level (without wrecking your shoulder). Do you really go lower?


 
Not quite sure what you mean.  Do I really go lower?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Not quite sure what you mean.  Do I really go lower?



He means that the DBs get big enough to shorten your range of motion and that going lower on them then a convential bench press would be hard if not stupid.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2008)

^ the man speaks the truth.


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> He means that the DBs get big enough to shorten your range of motion and that going lower on them then a convential bench press would be hard if not stupid.


 


			
				Witch said:
			
		

> ^ the man speaks the truth


 
Yes..now I see where the confusion is coming from.  High strength Metanphetimine... just kiding. 

No, I was talking about hyper extentions, thats why I got confused.  I see......


----------



## thewicked (Jun 22, 2008)

someone's been putting in their time! Gotta get stronger anytime soon goob? LOL jk.. looking good man.. solid work in this house.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

thewicked said:


> someone's been putting in their time! Gotta get stronger anytime soon goob? LOL jk.. looking good man.. solid work in this house.


 
...ohhh that stung.    Thanks Wicked.


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Monday: 

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

WG Chins
5
BW + 15 x 5
BW + 15 x 5
BW + 15 x 5
BW + 15 x 5
5

Hang Cleans
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 4

Leg Ext
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

One arm pulldowns (L then R, no rest - effectively 85 x 12, then rest between sets)
85 x 6 
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice squating goob


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 23, 2008)

Were those back squats


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Starting to get heavy on those squats G thats what i like to see.


----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2008)

That looks like a brutal workout. My legs would be sore for days.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks dudes.

Wed:

RDL's 
285 x 7
285 x 7
285 x 7
285 x 7
285 x 7

WEighted push ups
+ 60 x 10
+ 60 x 10
+ 60 x 10
+ 60 x 10

Hypers
+ 50 x 8
+ 50 x 8
+ 50 x 8
+ 50 x 8

Dips
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 4
+ 55 x 3

Face Pulls
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

Good stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent work G your like a tank pushups with 60 pounds now thats crazy!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive did weighted pushups in the past and was very sore from it. Enjoy the DOMS!


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 25, 2008)

You did weighted dips AND weighted pushups in the same WO?  You crazy fucker, I approve.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You did weighted dips AND weighted pushups in the same WO?  You crazy fucker, I approve.



Agreed, that is a fucking killer combination.

Still looking awesome, goob my man 

Hows life/training treating you anyways?


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya dude those are some nice numbers.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks dudes.

Tuesday:

RDL's
305 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4
305 x 4

DB Bench
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5

Hypers
BW + 55 x 10
BW + 55 x 10
BW + 55 x 10
BW + 55 x 10
BW + 55 x 10

Dips
BW + 55 x 5
BW + 55 x 5
BW + 55 x 5
BW + 55 x 4
BW + 55 x 3
BW x 5
BW x 5

Pull throughs
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

First time doing pull throughs, did'nt seem to hit the hams much.  Must be doing them wrong, anyone know the proper form.

Estimate 1RM RDL's at 325lb's.  Not about to put it to the test though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2008)

DB Bench is loooking pretty damn strong!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent squattage mate. Hows it feeling doing back squats after so long doing fronts? I reckon im actually a bit scared to back to them to be honest. 

You've really upped your game Goob, honestly mate im dead impressed.


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

Double D said:


> DB Bench is loooking pretty damn strong!


 
THanks D!



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Excellent squattage mate. Hows it feeling doing back squats after so long doing fronts? I reckon im actually a bit scared to back to them to be honest.
> 
> You've really upped your game Goob, honestly mate im dead impressed.


 
Cheers Sam.  Not really, just pushed myself a little bit further - I've got good inspiration.   The craziest thing is I still weigh about 155-160lbs.  I have'nt really gained any weight since I started all this madness, but I'm way stronger. 

Back squats were alright, I still don't like them though.  They'll be thrown in once in a while to keep things fresh, but mainly I'm going back to front squats.  Well, before I move onto crossfit anyway.  Nothing but compunds til then.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 2, 2008)

haha you tried the pull thrus!  If your not sure of the form ask a trainer thats not busy at ur gym, I do that some times.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wait wait wait.

You're only 160, and you're doing BW + 55lb dips, 90lb DBs, etc..

I'm like 172 and doing half of that plus or minus a little.

My peepee just got a little smaller I think


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2008)

It can be hard to find proper form for pull-throughs. You'll have to experiment. For example, I prefer to lean into the weight so I don't topple over.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> haha you tried the pull thrus! If your not sure of the form ask a trainer thats not busy at ur gym, I do that some times.


 
Yeah, I'll do that.  I like 'em so far.




			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait.
> 
> You're only 160, and you're doing BW + 55lb dips, 90lb DBs, etc..
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but before I did Texas I did crazy super intence ultra high volume workouts, and HIIT and running.  I was pretty well conditioned, just needed to start hitting the weights heavier.

And, don't worry Dan, It's not the size that counts, it's the motion of the ocean or so I've heard.  



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> It can be hard to find proper form for pull-throughs. You'll have to experiment. For example, I prefer to lean into the weight so I don't topple over.


 
I'll try that out. Means I can put more weight on it.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2008)

Front Squats
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
Frikken wrists....

Bench
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
Still shit and totally disproportionate to DB bench and dips.

Leg Press
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4
550 x 4
30 second rest interval - this had me sweating like a paedophille in a nusery...

BB oH Press
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
Not great.

Face Pulls
90 x 7
90 x 7
90 x 7

Not too bad, not too good.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, its been a while since I have been in here.  I dont remember such good numbers!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2008)

goob said:


> BB oH Press
> 130 x 4
> 130 x 4
> 130 x 4
> ...


That's pretty fucking good, y'know.


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wow, its been a while since I have been in here. I dont remember such good numbers!


 
Yeah, I gave up the million set workouts and started going heavy like everyone else.  And made progress.....finally.  Thanks dude.



			
				Witch said:
			
		

> That's pretty fucking good, y'know.


 
Maybe better than I thought, but its always been a weak lift for me.  Don't do it enough.....


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 4, 2008)

hey goob so you dont even use whey creatine or any thing?


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> hey goob so you dont even use whey creatine or any thing?


 
Nothing. No whey, creatine or anything else.  Mostly just cos I don't have any and am never near anywhere to buy any.  I could easily get some, just can't be assed.


----------



## goob (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunday:

THrusters
90 x 10
WG Chins x 10
No rest.Repeat (x 2)

---rest 2 mins----

One armed rows
85 x 5 (left)
85 x 5 (right)
Leg Ext
165 x 12
No rest. Repeat x 2

---rest 2 mins----
Clap pushups x 10
Pull thru's 
80 x 8
SA Pulldowns
90 x 10
No rest.  Repeat x 2

This was tough.  THe thruster/ WG chin combo with no rest is brutal.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 6, 2008)

Is this some kinda cross fit I see?  This seems to be the newest trend on the journals.  
Vary nice job Goob.  Those are some nice pull thrus also.  How long did all that take you to do?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice job!

Thrusters are incredible, i tried them just in a normal workout and almost dropped the bar on my head 

Remind me, what are pull throughs??


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks like a minor crossfit, I like it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D said:


> That looks like a minor crossfit, I like it!



It looks like hell to me. Good work Goob! I bet your lungs hated you for that.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2008)

I did thrusters today and thought of you since you inspired me to do them again.
















Grrrrr


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I did thrusters today and thought of you since you inspired me to do them again.



So goob inspired you to thrust? Tell us more! 

Looking awesome in here goo-dawg  that last workout was nuts. Are you considering crossfit aswell? I've been thinking about it.


----------



## goob (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers dudes.

"I am just going outside,.... I may be some time....."


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So goob inspired you to thrust? Tell us more!





Goob inspires me to do _lots_ of things


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Goob inspires me to do _lots_ of things



You're not the only one


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Goob inspires me to do _lots_ of things





Gazhole said:


> You're not the only one


 

Most of which involve root vegetables, whipped cream, and lots of heat.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Most of which involve root vegetables, whipped cream, and lots of heat.



...you didn't use that cucumber that was on top did you?

That was, uh..., my uh... let's just say that one wasn't for "eating".


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

where the fuck have you been bro.?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## danzik17 (Aug 16, 2008)

Was in Blockbuster and noticed Brokeback Mountain on the shelf and thought to myself "Hey, they reminds me that goob hasn't posted in a while".


----------



## nadirmg (Aug 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> where the fuck have you been bro.?



Umm, yeah... WTF is the meaning of this, Goob!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 20, 2008)

Everyone is leaving!


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

yes but we all come back sooner or later.

goob, you ok, or do we need to send out a search "party"


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> yes but we all come back sooner or later.
> 
> goob, you ok, or do we need to send out a search "party"



Ill join in your fellowship for the search of Goob.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill join in your fellowship for the search of Goob.



I'm in, ill bring the bait!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2008)

I demand a bait-war!


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

More bait!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, where is goob??...not too many around these parts lately, but heh, I'm one to talk...lol

here's my "bait"






*edit* sorry for the HA-UGE picture....am too lazy to make it smaller, lol


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 21, 2008)

You are forgiven.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 22, 2008)

lol...this could go on forever...but whatever brings goob back!!


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Dude is she even legal


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Dude is she even legal



as far as I know lol.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Dude is she even legal



I was wondering the same thing. We said goob bait, not jail bait.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2008)

I miss goob. 

Come back goob!


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was wondering the same thing. We said goob bait, not jail bait.



Id still hit it.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Id still hit it.



So would I, but only if I gave her a fake name, and she didn't live in the same cite as me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 22, 2008)

Im 19 so me hitting that isnt really sick.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Who is this? Shes fucking H-O-T!

My addition:


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Get my waist just over the ball, hands flat on deck in front of me and lift my legs, up. Not sure if thats right, first time I ever tried them. Just felt that standard  hypers were getting too easy.
> 
> Is this right?



I know I am responding to this from a wayyy back but yeah that sounds right and I'm going to try it out today.

Where is Goob anyway?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2008)

I think he's the governments official crack mule, so he must be sworn to secrecy.

That or he stumbled on some really good shit and doesn't remember who he is or where he lives or why that big black "girl" has a penis.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2008)

hmm...goob and Sam both MIA...

coincidence? I think not...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hmm...goob and Sam both MIA...
> 
> coincidence? I think not...



Eloped?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 12, 2008)

i miss those two.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Eloped?



you read my mind.

but I wish they'd both come back soon.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey y'all.  Thanks for the goob bait, when i logged on the net the goob-o-meter shot off the chart and I was swiftly brought here to find page after page of pure filth. 

So nothing changes around here. 

It's nice to see that even without me here, this journal continues to offend anyone who dares enter it.  It's like Mos Eisley of journals.

Been really busy, got a new job and been travelling about a fair bit.  Things are good though, still been working out when possible, although lack of equipment means the runnings back and the superheavy stuff is out for now.

Scar: Yes me ans Sam did elope.  Things did'nt work out, but we're still together......although she might argue if I took the blindfold and handcuffs off her....... God bless rophynol.

Hope your all grand.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

For the sake of danzik...

suck my fat hairy wand.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 16, 2008)

glad ur back goob!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you're still with us, thought you went the way of Bakerboy for a while there


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2008)

He's back! Man it hasnt been the same without you here. No ones been deeply offended ,and there has been a lack of jacking off jokes.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Goobie Do... What up????


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

glad to see you're back man!

how are things?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

OOOOOhhhh snap... nice ur back


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm thinking alot of peeps took a little break (including myself)


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> glad ur back goob!


 
Word. 



			
				gaz said:
			
		

> Good to see you're still with us, thought you went the way of Bakerboy for a while there


 
Along with the Bermuda triangle, one of the great mysteries. Perhaps in 50 years they'll finally disclose what happend to BB.....



			
				B said:
			
		

> He's back! Man it hasnt been the same without you here. No ones been deeply offended ,and there has been a lack of jacking off jokes.


 
Locked and loaded my friend, locked and loaded.....



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Hey Goobie Do... What up????


 
 just my enormous wand, waitin for you to release the magic. 


			
				scar said:
			
		

> glad to see you're back man!
> 
> how are things?


Been busier than a thai hooker on 2 for 1 day.....



			
				andrewsSS said:
			
		

> OOOOOhhhh snap... nice ur back


 
Makes me really moist just to be back.

Thanks' y'all. Hope your all causing as much carnage as ever.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

Experimental workout # 642

WG Chins
BW + 20 x 5
BW + 20 x 5
Woodchoppers
35 x 8
35 x 8
WG Chins
6
6
upright rows
80 x 6
80 x 6
CG chins 
6
6
Ball pushups
12
12
CG Parrallel grip chins
6
5
Raised platform pushups
12
12
12
Ball crunches (holding a 12lb ball overhead)
15
15
15

Rest = 10 seconds between sets.
          20 seconds between exercises.

Bench get ups ( Lie on bench, hold weight, do a pullover, take weight overhead and stand up holding weight overhead, lie down.  Repeat)
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Total time: 20 minutes.
Destroyed.  Felt ill, can't raise arms.  Ouch.

Workouts have been pretty eclectic recently, this was an example of some of the madness.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy Hairy Wand!!!! Those are some low RIs!!  Have you been doing these types of work outs lately?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

The first time i looked at that workout i was thinking damn that must've taken Goob 2 hours to do then i read the total time 20 mins lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Workouts have been pretty eclectic recently, this was an example of some of the madness.



Was gonna comment on that. Looks like an interesting set up there.

Any method to the madness? Or just get as fucked as possible?

Either way nice workout


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Holy Hairy Wand!!!! Those are some low RIs!! Have you been doing these types of work outs lately?


 
Not really, that was more of a one off.  Got to the gym late and it was about to close, so i just went to it add turbo speed.



			
				B said:
			
		

> The first time i looked at that workout i was thinking damn that must've taken Goob 2 hours to do then i read the total time 20 mins lol.


 
20 mins....of hell.  Could'nt move my arms for hours after.



			
				gaz said:
			
		

> Was gonna comment on that. Looks like an interesting set up there.
> 
> Any method to the madness? Or just get as fucked as possible?
> 
> Either way nice workout


 
Cheers dude.  No method, pushed for time so just grabbed what was near or partially set up.   


Most workouts follow this pattern:
1)
Squats 5 x5
WG Chins 
Leg Press 5 x 5
DB rows
other lifts.....accessory

2) 
DB Thrusters (squat to shoulder press) 4 x 10
Bench 5 x 5
Bulgarian Squats 3 x 10
Cable crossovers 5 x 5
accessory....

3)
Pull throughs 4 x 10
Weighted Chins
Leg Curl 4 x 10
Pushup circuit
etc...

Not perfected, but some exercises are out, can't do deadlifts which really grates.  No free bar available, db's up to 130lb's, so i guess i could do db deads, but i don't really like them and they don't have the same effect.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

So basically its a full body workout of hell which switches from a pulling and pushing for upper body?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 27, 2008)

No free bar? are you working out at home?  I do DB deads all the time I think they are good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

well, it looks like you're back in the regular goob-esque fashion! very nice


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> So basically its a full body workout of hell which switches from a pulling and pushing for upper body?


 
Sort of, I guess that was the idea.  It's not perfect.  Suggestions appreciated.



			
				JH said:
			
		

> No free bar? are you working out at home? I do DB deads all the time I think they are good.


 
I always worry about dropping the DB's on my feet.  In order to make it worthwhile it needs to be really heavy, but that means my grip fails.


			
				scar said:
			
		

> well, it looks like you're back in the regular goob-esque fashion! very nice


 
Sort of, not turbo goob yet though.  Thanks man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Sort of, I guess that was the idea.  It's not perfect.  Suggestions appreciated.QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good to me bro cant think of much you need to do to improve it.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Goooob!!!! Goooooobbbb!!!! Goooooobbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

